# Knitting Tea Party 28 February '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party - 28 February 14

27 February  Thursday  Mother Nature is certainly not giving in graciously. We had some light snow during the night along with high winds  I mean the kind of wind that moans around the corners of the house  which made for some light drifting and white outs. At one time this morning we could not see the houses across the field from us. Our driveway keeps drifting closed and we keep driving through it  and it is bitterly cold. Bobby said it would be close to -15° wind chill this morning when you got ready to go to work and the children going to school  there was a two hour delay for the children.

Heidis friend Jennifer is a mailman  does a rural route  she was talking to heidi during our breakfast and said she was filling out the paper work for places she had not delivered to  some places she couldnt see the road  others were too drifted. And to add to the mix it is most likely we will get at least six more inches over the weekend with no relief from the cold temperatures. Right now it is 13°. I about froze just running across the back to heidis for breakfast this morning.

Weather like this calls for comfort food  hot comfort food  something to stick to the ribs comfort food. Im thinking maybe macaroni and cheese. I love macaroni and cheese  especially with stewed tomatoes. I wonder how a vegan makes mac and cheese  but if you eat cheese you might try this recipe.

Low Fat Macaroni and Cheese Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Most Popular
GERD-Friendly
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 203, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 331mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 28g, Sugars: 6g, Cholesterol: 14mg, Protein: 16g 
Exchanges: Starch: 2, Lean Meat: 1 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients
3/4 cup(s) milk, fat-free evaporated 
1 cup(s) cottage cheese, low-fat 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, ricotta, low-fat 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, cheddar, low-fat 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg, ground 
1 dash(es) salt and black pepper, to taste 
1 teaspoon cheese, Parmesan 
1 tablespoon bread crumbs, fine, dry 
1 pounds pasta, elbow macaroni, cooked

Preparation

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Heat the milk in a saucepan over low heat. Add the cheeses until they melt, stirring constantly.

Stir in the nutmeg, pepper, and salt. Remove the cheese sauce from the heat. Add the cooked pasta to the cheese sauce and mix well.

Pour the mixture into a 2-quart casserole dish. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and bread crumbs. Bake the casserole for 15-20 minutes until bubbly and the top is browned. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/lowfat-macaroni-and-cheese-1.aspx

or if you wanted something a little more vegan and vegetarian friendly you might make this  even I would eat it  carnivore that I am.

Osso Buco

Servings: 6

2 - 2 1/2 pounds veal shanks or meaty lamb shanks, cut crosswise into 2- to 2 1/2-inch-thick slices 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/4 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning 
2 tablespoons olive oil or cooking oil 
1 14 1/2 ounce can diced tomatoes with basil, garlic, and oregano, undrained 
1 cup chopped onion (1 large) 
1/2 cup chopped celery (1 stalk) 
1/2 cup chopped carrot (1 medium) 
1/2 cup water 
1/4 cup dry white wine or water 
1 teaspoon anchovy paste (optional) 
1 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon instant beef bouillon granules 
1/2 teaspoon dried Italian seasoning, crushed 
1/2 teaspoon finely shredded orange peel 
3 cups hot cooked rice or couscous 
1 tablespoon snipped fresh parsley

Directions

Trim fat from meat. In a large resealable plastic bag combine the flour and lemon-pepper seasoning. Add veal slices to bag, seal, and shake to coat well on all sides. In a 4-quart Dutch oven brown veal in hot oil over medium-high heat. Drain off fat.

Add undrained tomatoes, onion, celery, carrot, water, wine, anchovy paste (if desired), garlic, bouillon granules, Italian seasoning, and orange peel to Dutch oven; stir to combine. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 1-1/2 to 2 hours or until veal is tender. Remove veal, reserving vegetable mixture; keep warm.

Boil vegetable mixture gently, uncovered, about 15 minutes or until slightly thickened. Toss rice or couscous with parsley; place in a serving dish. Arrange meat on top of rice. Spoon the vegetable mixture over meat and rice.

Makes 6 servings 
Nutrition information 
Per Serving: cal. (kcal) 316, Fat, total (g) 8, fiber (g) 2

http://www.recipe.com/osso-buco/?sssdmh=dm17.721201&esrc=nwdr022514c

Roasted Butternut Squash Quinoa

SERVINGS: 8 
VEGETARIAN
Quinoa is considered a superfood because of its nutritional value, but it's also an incredibly versatile base for just about any flavor profile. This surprisingly-sweet quinoa dish with butternut squash, brown butter, and sage screams fall, but youll want to eat it all year long. Note: oops  I forgot about the butter  what do vegans use in place of butter  I dont think you could use a liquid substitute like an oil.

2 cups quinoa, rinsed and drained 
1 shallot, minced 
4 cups water 
Kosher salt 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 1/2 cups short-grain brown rice 
3 cups vegetable stock 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground pepper 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
2 cups diced butternut squash 
2 tablespoons sage, chopped

In a medium pot over high heat, bring the quinoa, shallot, water, and 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt to a rolling boil, stirring occasionally. Reduce the heat to low, and simmer until the quinoa has fully absorbed the water, about 15 minutes. Remove from the heat and set aside. (If serving cold, chill the quinoa in the refrigerator for at least 2 hours before tossing with the other ingredients.)

Preheat the oven to 400º. Toss the squash with one tablespoon of olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Place on large baking sheet and roast in the oven for 25 to 35 minutes, or until lightly browned and tender.

Meanwhile, place butter in medium sauté pan and melt over moderately high heat, swirling the pan continuously until the butter begins to foam and just begins to brown, about 2 minutes. Remove from the heat and add the sage, swirling for another 30 seconds.

In a serving bowl, toss the quinoa with the butternut squash, and sage brown butter, and serve.

Make Ahead: The butternut squash can be roasted and refrigerated the day before.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/roasted-butternut-squash-quinoa?xid=DAILY022414ViewRecipe

This recipe I would like on the coffee table in front of my while I knit or read just to munch on from time to time. I am the worlds best grazer.

And dont forget the children when it comes to comfort food  I think avery and ayden would lap this up  with plenty of catsup.

Chili Cheese Dog Crescent Casserole  
servings 6

Ingredients
2 cans (15 oz each) chili with beans 
8 hot dogs, sliced 
1 1/2 cups shredded American cheese (6 oz) 
1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated crescent dinner rolls or 1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury® Crescent Recipe Creations® refrigerated seamless dough sheet 
1 tablespoon sesame seed 
Steps

In 2-quart saucepan, mix chili and hot dogs. Heat to boiling over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally. Spoon chili mixture into ungreased 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish; sprinkle with cheese.

In 2-quart saucepan, mix chili and hot dogs. Heat to boiling over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally. Spoon chili mixture into ungreased 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish; sprinkle with cheese.

Separate or cut dough into 4 long rectangles (if using crescent rolls, press perforations to seal). Place on top of chili mixture. Sprinkle with sesame seed.

Bake at 375°F 15 to 20 minutes. 
Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 550 - Total Fat 34g - Dietary Fiber 5g

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/chili-cheese-dog-crescent-casserole/a4a03382-3bc6-4e9c-a6a3-cda4645dd5cb?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_02_27_2014

Healthified Sun Dried Tomato Biscotti with Basil-Cream Cheese Topping Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Most Popular
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 60, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 80mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 2.5g, Carbs: 8g, Cholesterol: 15mg, Protein: 1g 
Exchanges: Starch: 0.5, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1/4 cup(s) tomato(es), sun-dried, halves (not oil-packed) 
2 whole egg(s) 
2 tablespoon oil, olive 
2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/4 cup(s) sugar 
2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder 
pepper, red ground, (cayenne) dash 
4 ounce(s) cream cheese, reduced-fat, (half of 8-oz package) (Neufchatel), softened 
2 tablespoon basil, fresh, chopped or 1/2 teaspoon dried basil leaves 
garlic powder, dash 
1/4 cup(s) cheese, chevre, (goat) (1oz)

Preparation

Heat oven to 350°F. In small bowl, pour enough boiling water over dried tomatoes to cover. Let stand 5 minutes; drain, reserving 2 tablespoons liquid. Finely chop tomatoes.

In medium bowl, mix eggs, oil and reserved tomato liquid until well blended. Stir in flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder and the red pepper. Stir in tomatoes. Divide dough in half. On ungreased cookie sheet, shape each half into 10x3-inch rectangle.

Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown. Cool on cookie sheet 10 minutes. Cut each rectangle crosswise into 16 (about 1/2-inch) slices. Turn slices cut side down on cookie sheet.

Bake 10 minutes. Turn biscotti. Bake about 10 minutes longer or until crisp and golden brown. Remove from cookie sheet to cooling rack. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

In small bowl, mix cream cheese, basil and dash of garlic powder. To serve, spread each biscotti with about 1/2 teaspoon cream cheese mixture; sprinkle with about 1/2 teaspoon chèvre cheese.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/healthified-sundried-tomato-biscotti-with-basilcream-cheese-topping-.aspx

I love mushrooms  I like them in salads  I like them sauteed (although I will admit when they get too cool I dont care for them  they lose their taste)  I like mushroom soup  you can add mushrooms to so many recipes that just add to the flavor. I have had stuffed Portobello mushrooms - once when we were eating at the chop house last year for the kap  and with my sister Rowena when we were having lunch at the top of the space needle in seattle. In this recipe you put your mushrooms on top of the stuffing.

Portobello Paillards With Spinach, White Beans and Caramelized Onions Recipe

Quick Info:

Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 358, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 755mg, Dietary Fiber: 11g, Total Fat: 17g, Carbs: 44g, Cholesterol: 5mg, Protein: 15g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients:
4 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided 
1 large onion(s), red, halved and thinly sliced 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground, divided 
1/4 teaspoon salt, divided

1/3 cup(s) milk, lowfat (1%)

1/2 cup(s) bread crumbs, unseasoned, dry

4 medium mushrooms, portobello, caps, 3-4-inches in diameter

3 clove(s) garlic, minced

1 pound spinach, tough stems removed

15 ounce(s) beans, white, rinsed

3/4 cup(s) broth, vegetable

1/2 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan, or grated Manchego or Gruyere

Preparation
Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a medium nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until brown, 8 to 10 minutes. Reduce heat to very low, season with 1/4 teaspoon pepper and 1/8 teaspoon salt. Continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until caramelized, about 15 minutes Transfer to a bowl and keep warm.

Meanwhile, place milk in a small bowl and place breadcrumbs on a large plate. Dip each mushroom cap in milk, then dredge in the breadcrumbs.

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add mushrooms, gill-side down. Place a heavy, heatproof plate or pie pan on top of the mushrooms and cook until golden brown, pressing down on the plate periodically to flatten them, about 6 minutes.

Carefully remove the plate using an oven mitt or tongs, add 1 tablespoon oil to the pan and turn the mushrooms over. Replace the plate and cook, pressing the plate once or twice, until the mushrooms are golden brown and cooked through, 5 to 6 minutes more. Remove from heat; cover to keep warm.

Heat the remaining 1 tablespoon oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add garlic and cook until fragrant, 20 to 30 seconds. Add spinach and cook, stirring, until just wilted, about 2 minutes. Stir in beans, broth and the remaining 1/4 teaspoon pepper and 1/8 teaspoon salt.

Cook, stirring occasionally, until heated through, 1 to 2 minutes.

Cut each mushroom into thin slices and serve over the spinach. Top with the reserved onions and cheese.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/portobello-paillards-with-spinach-white-beans--caramelized-onions.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20140223

Last week I gave you a lamb recipe  not everyone likes eating lamb  I am partial to lamb chops by someone who know how to fix them. There used to be a restaurant in seattle called The Ritz  on fifteenth on Capitol Hill. I could have lived on their lamb chops  so good  I nice dry white to go with them  ambrosia.

Slow Cooker Lamb in Yellow Mole Sauce

What you'll need
4 pounds Shepherd's Pride Lamb shoulder chops, cut in bite size pieces
1/2 onion, roughly chopped
1 teaspoon dried Mexican oregano
5 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 mint sprigs
5 guajillo chiles, seeds and veins removed
5 tomatillos, rinsed
2 tablespoons corn flour
2 garlic cloves, chopped
4 cloves
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 large Yukon gold potato, sliced in bite-sized pieces
2 large carrots, sliced in bite-sized pieces
2 Mexican squash, sliced in bite sized pieces
1 cup fresh green beans, ends removed and chopped in thirds
lime juice and onion slices for garnish

How to make it

Soak guajillo chiles in water for at least 30 minutes.

Place soaked guajillo skins in a blender. Add tomatillos, corn flour, garlic cloves, cloves, black pepper, salt and two cups of the water guajillo chiles were soaked in. Blend until smooth.

In a 5-quart slow cooker, combine meat, blended guajillo sauce, onion, oregano, garlic, salt and mint sprigs. Add enough water to cover ingredients. Add potatoes and carrots. Cook for 6 hours on low.

Add squash and green beans and cook for 1-2 hours more until tender.

http://spoonful.com/recipes/lamb-yellow-mole-sauce?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulSlowCooker|Hero|LambYellow||022714|||famM|

Friday  28 February  heat wave  18° outside  cloudless blue sky  bright sunshine  enough that my heat has turned off because the living room is so warm. The bedroom is a bit cool so may have to turn on my little heater here. I am not going to sit around cold.

As I get older I notice that my sweet tooth is more picky  I would like to say more refined but sadly that is not the case  it just isnt as active as it used to be. Many things that I used to enjoy (like brown sugar sandwiches between two pieces of heavily buttered bread) are just too sweet. I have chocolates in the fridge that I may get into a couple times a week  alexis made chocolate chip brownies that will rot you teeth just looking at it  Ive not been brave enough to try it. Whenever I have something sweet I like a cup of coffee close to kill the sweet taste afterwards. Mother always had pickles at the table for that very reason after desert. So in the spirit of things I thought I would share a few desert items. Some of them while not lowcal  would not ruin your diet.

Honey cake

115g mild honey
115g unsalted butter, softened
115g granulated sugar
2 medium eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
225g all purpose flour
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
pinch of salt
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
about 100ml full-fat milk, room temperature, as necessary
icing sugar, for dusting

Preheat the oven to fan 180°C/350°F. Butter a 20cm (8in) square pan, line the base with baking paper and butter the paper as well.

If your honey is thick, gently warm over a low heat, then set aside until tepid but still runny.

In a large bowl, beat the butter and sugar until pale and fluffy.

Gradually beat in the honey, followed by the eggs, a little at a time.

Beat in the vanilla.

Sift the flour, baking powder, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg over the mixture and fold in, using a rubber spatula. If necessary, add a little milk: the mixture should drop from the spoon in soft blobs (I used only 60ml of the 100ml called for in the recipe).

Spoon into the prepared pan and smooth the surface.

Bake for about 30 minutes or until golden, risen and a skewer inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean.

Cool in the pan over a wire rack for 30 minutes, then carefully unmold, remove the paper and turn the cake back onto the rack. Cool completely. Dust with icing sugar to serve.

Makes 16

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2014/02/honey-cake-relating-to-characters-and.html

Sunshine Cake Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 169, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 37mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 29g, Cholesterol: 51mg, Protein: 3g, Iron: 0mg, Vitamin C: 0mg, Vitamin A: 0IU, Calcium: 0mg 
Exchanges: Other Carb: 2, Fat: 5 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients
1 1/2 cup(s) egg white(s), 10 to 12 large 
1 cup(s) flour, cake 
1 1/2 cup(s) sugar 
2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar 
4 egg yolk(s) 
raspberries, (optional) 
orange peel, (optional) 
12 ounce(s) whipped dessert topping, light 
1 teaspoon lemon peel 
2 tablespoon lemon juice

Preparation
Sunshine Cake: 
In a very large bowl, allow egg whites to stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, sift cake flour and 3/4 cup of the sugar together 3 times.

Preheat oven to 375°F. Add vanilla and cream of tartar to egg whites; beat with an electric mixer on medium to high speed until soft peaks form (tips curl). Gradually add the remaining 3/4 cup sugar, beating until stiff peaks form (tips stand straight). Sift about one-fourth of the flour mixture over egg white mixture; fold in gently. Repeat sifting and folding in with the remaining flour mixture, using one-fourth of the flour mixture each time. Transfer half of the egg white mixture to another bowl; set both bowls aside.

In a medium bowl, beat egg yolks with an electric mixer on high speed about 5 minutes or until thick and lemon-colored. Fold egg yolk mixture into one portion of the egg white mixture. Alternately spoon dollops of yellow and white batters into an ungreased 10-inch tube pan. Gently cut through the batters with a knife or a narrow metal spatula.

Place tube pan on the lowest oven rack. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched near center. Immediately invert the cake in the pan, standing the center tube over a tall-neck bottle. Cool thoroughly. Loosen cake from pan; remove cake. Frost with Lemon Fluff. If desired, garnish with raspberries and orange and/or lemon peel strips. Store cake in refrigerator.

Lemon Topping:

Thaw one 12-ounce container frozen light whipped dessert topping. Fold 1 teaspoon finely shredded lemon peel and 2 tablespoons lemon juice into thawed dessert topping. (Add more peel and/or juice for a more intense flavor.)

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/sunshine-cake.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20140225

Impossible Pie

SERVINGS: Makes two 9-inch pies 
VEGETARIAN
This is Jennifer Nettles's great-grandmother Mildred's coconut pie, called "impossible" because it seems to miraculously form its own crust while baking. The toasty coconut around the edges is delicious. 1 stick unsalted butter, melted, plus more for greasing 
1 3/4 cups sugar 
4 large eggs 
1/2 cup self-rising flour 
2 cups sweetened shredded coconut 
2 cups milk

Preheat the oven to 350° and butter two 9-inch glass pie plates.

In a large bowl, whisk the melted butter with the sugar. Add the eggs and beat until smooth. Stir in the flour, coconut and milk.

Divide the mixture between the pie plates and bake in the lower third of the oven for about 1 hour, until the pies are firm to the touch and golden.

Transfer the pies to a rack and cool completely before serving.

Make Ahead: The pies can be refrigerated overnight. Return them to room temperature before serving.

From Jennifer Nettles: The Soup Remix -Published March 2011
http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/impossible-pie

whenever I made the impossible pie I used three things  what you need to realize is that even though you get a top and bottom crust it is not going to be a flaky crust  but still quite tasty.

1 cup self-rising flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup milk

Melt a pat of butter in the pie pan  coating the sides.

After mixing the three items together pour into the pie pan

Take two cups or so of fruit  canned or fresh  stack in middle of pie pan  smooch down a little  bake 350°/one hour  on so good.

Watermelon Berry Granita Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 52, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 1mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 13g, Sugars: 11g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 0g 
Exchanges: Fruit: 0.5, Other Carb: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients
3/4 cup(s) water 
1/3 cup(s) sugar 
3 cup(s) watermelon, seedless, cubes 
2 cup(s) blueberries

Recipe Tip:
Freeze 3 1/2 hours.

Preparation
In a small saucepan, combine the water and sugar (if using); bring to boiling, stirring until sugar is dissolved. Boil gently, uncovered, for 2 minutes. Remove from heat; cool slightly. If using a sugar substitute, combine water and sugar substitute in a small bowl; stir to dissolve. Do not heat.

Meanwhile, in a blender or large food processor, combine watermelon and berries. Cover and blend or process until nearly smooth. Add the sugar mixture; blend or process until smooth. Transfer to a 3-quart rectangular baking dish. Cover and freeze about 2 1/2 hours or until almost solid.

Remove mixture from freezer. Using a fork, break up the frozen mixture until almost smooth but not melted. Cover and freeze for 1 hour more.* Break up the frozen mixture with a fork and serve in paper cups or shallow bowls.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/watermelonberry-granita.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140227

Sugarfree impossible cheese cake
6-8 servings

Ingredients
3/4 C. milk 
2 tsp. vanilla 
1 C. Splenda 
1/2 C. Bisquick 
2 eggs 
2 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened, cubed

Topping: 
1 C. sour cream 
2 Tbs. Splenda 
2 tsp. vanilla

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Grease pie plate. Put milk, vanilla, eggs, Splenda and bisquick in blender and blend for 15 seconds.

Add cream cheese, blend on high for additional 2 minutes.

Pour into pie plate and bake until center is firm 40 to 45 minutes.

Mix topping and keep cool. Let cheesecake cool and spread topping. Refrigerate

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sugar_free_impossible_cheesecake.htm

Apple Confit Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Vegetarian
GERD-Friendly
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 98, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 2mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 26g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 0g 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients
3 pounds apple(s), cooking, firm, such as Granny Smith, Northern Spy, Rome, or Golden Delicious 
1/4 cup(s) sugar, granulated 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground, (1/4-1/2 tsp to taste) 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preparation

Peel the apples and slice 1/4 inch thick. (You should have about 9 cups.) Place the apples in a 4-quart or larger slow cooker. Add sugar and cinnamon to taste, and toss to coat well.

Cover and cook until the apples are very tender and almost translucent, but not pureed, 2 to 2 1/2 hours on high or 4 to 4 1/2 hours on low. Stir in vanilla. Transfer to a bowl and let cool slightly. Cover and refrigerate until chilled.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/apple-confit.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyaging_20140227

I just noticed that I didnt have a recipe using peanut butter  and I knew you guys would say something - lol  so to cut you off at the bud  here is the peanut butter.

Easy Banana Cake with Peanut Butter Frosting

Yield: Serves 16

Banana cake topped with creamy peanut butter frosting. The best way to use up your brown bananas!

Ingredients:
For the Banana Cake:
2 cups all-purpose Gold Medal flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 cup plain Greek yogurt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 ripe bananas, peeled and mashed (to equal 1 cup)

For the Peanut Butter Frosting:
1/2 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
3 cups sifted powdered sugar
1/3 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease a 9x13 pan and set aside.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.

In a large bowl, cream together the butter and sugar until creamy and smooth, about 3 minutes. Beat in the eggs, one at a time, then stir in the Greek yogurt and vanilla extract. Mix in the mashed bananas.

Slowly add the dry ingredients and mix until flour disappears. Spread cake batter evenly into the prepared pan.

Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. Allow cake to cool completely.

While the cake is cooling, make the peanut butter frosting. In the bowl of a stand mixer, beat the butter and peanut butter on high until smooth. Slowly add the powdered sugar, 1/4 cup at a time. Beat on high until powdered sugar is incorporated. Add the milk and vanilla extract. Beat until frosting is smooth and desired consistency.

Frost the banana cake with peanut butter frosting. Cut into squares and serve.

Note-store covered cake on the counter for 3-4 days. I think the cake gets better as it sits.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/easy-banana-cake-with-peanut-butter-frosting/

Oatmeal Applesauce Cake Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 150, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 121mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 27g, Sugars: 11g, Cholesterol: 9mg, Protein: 3g 
Exchanges: Other Carb: 2, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients
1 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat pastry 
2/3 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking 
2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg, ground 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2/3 cup(s) sugar, brown (packed) 
1/3 cup(s) butter 
1/4 cup(s) refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed 
2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 3/4 cup(s) applesauce, unsweetened 
3/4 cup(s) raisins, or dried mixed fruit bits 
3 tablespoon wheat germ, toasted 
raspberries, optional 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
2 tablespoon sugar, brown (packed) 
1/2 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking

Preparation
Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly coat a 13x9x2-inch baking pan with nonstick cooking spray; set aside. In a medium bowl, stir together all-purpose flour, whole wheat pastry flour, the 2/3 cup oats, the baking powder, cinnamon, baking soda, salt, and nutmeg. Set aside.

In a large bowl, combine the 2/3 cup brown sugar and the butter. Beat with an electric mixer on medium speed until well mixed. Beat in egg product and vanilla. Alternately add flour mixture and applesauce to beaten mixture, beating after each addition just until combined. Stir in fruit bits or raisins.

Spread batter into prepared pan. In a small bowl, combine the 1/2 cup oats, the wheat germ, and the 2 tablespoons brown sugar. Sprinkle oat mixture over batter; press lightly into batter. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near center comes out clean. Cool completely in pan on a wire rack. If desired, top each serving with raspberries. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/oatmealapplesauce-cake.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20131120

and finally my favorite ------ when I was a senior in high school I was 53 tall and weighed 195. Part of the problem was lonliness and depression (thats a story for another time) and my mothers carmel sauce. We lived at the old folks home and daddy had given me permission to eat anything out of the freezer (a huge walk in freezer in the basement) as long as I ate it. Do you remember the little paper covered blocks of ice cream they used to have at weddings  havent seen them for a long time. They come eight to a box and a box is a quart. I would dump the whole box  sans paper of course) into a serving dish  smother in mothers carmel sauce and marchino cherries and some of the juice. I would eat the whole thing and if I was in a mood I would go back down to the freezer and do it again. Misery likes fat. Its good this recipe was not around or I would have eaten the whole thing.

Salted Caramel Pots de Crème

Serves 8

Ingredients
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter
3/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 vanilla bean, split lengthwise
1 3/4 cups heavy cream
3/4 cup whole milk
6 large egg yolks
Flake sea salt, such as Maldon, for garnish

Preparation
Position a rack in the center of the oven and preheat the oven to 325°F. Place eight 1/2-cup (4-ounce) ovenproof cups, custard cups, or ramekins in a large baking pan.

In a large heavy saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat. Whisk in the brown sugar and kosher salt. Using the tip of a small sharp knife, scrape the vanilla seeds from the bean, add to the butter mixture, and drop in the bean too. Stir for about 5 minutes, or until the mixture has the texture of thick sand and has taken on a nutty, caramel fragrance.

Reduce the heat to medium-low and gradually whisk in the cream. The mixture will bubble vigorously and will seize when the cream is added. Whisk for about 5 minutes, or until the hardened sugar bits dissolve and the mixture begins to boil. Remove the pan from the heat and whisk in the milk.

In a large bowl, stir the egg yolks to blend. Gradually whisk in the warm caramel mixture. Strain the custard through a fine-mesh sieve into a 4-cup liquid measuring cup or a bowl with a spout. Pour the custard into the cups, dividing it equally. Cover the pan with aluminum foil, leaving one corner uncovered. Place the pan in the oven and carefully pour enough hot water into the pan to come halfway up the sides of the cups, then cover the open corner with the foil. Bake the custards for about 50 minutes, or until they are just set around the edges but still jiggle slightly when the cups are gently shaken. (Be very careful of escaping steam when you uncover the pan.)

Remove the cups from the pan and transfer to a wire rack to cool, about 1 hour. Cover each cup with plastic wrap and refrigerate until chilled, at least 4 hours, or up to 2 days.

Sprinkle a pinch of sea salt over each pot de crème and serve chilled.

Storing: The pots de crème can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.

Finishing Salts Chefs use different salts for different purposes. "Finishing salts" are not for cooking; rather, they're intended to flavor and add a bit of texture to your food as you're serving it. I am partial to Maldon salt, harvested from the sea near Essex, Britain. It has a pristine white color and very crunchy flakes.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Salted-Caramel-Pots-de-Creme-51221810#ixzz2uZzaTjoe

Now that I have blown your diet and rotted your teeth maybe I should offer something healthy. Can you imagine that if we had a pot luck where you were to bring your favorite entre what a mix of dishes we would have. So I have a mish mash of recipes here to start the ball rolling.

The Quintessential Cuban Sandwich

Stacked high with pork, ham, Swiss cheese and pickles and then it's pressed and warmed through

4 servings

Ingredients
1 loaf crusty bread (a baguette works) 
4 Tbs. mustard 
2 lg. deli pickles, sliced thinly 
12 slices ham (your choice, a honey glazed variety is my favorite) 
4 C. shredded pork, cooked (could also use slices) 
4 slices baby Swiss cheese 
4 Tbs. butter

Directions
Slice the bread into 4 pieces, and cut those pieces partly in half. Don't slice all the way through, as you don't want the filling to fall out.

Spread one tablespoon of mustard on the bottom each sandwich, and layer an equal amount of deli pickles on top of the mustard. Place a slice of Swiss cheese on top of the pickles. Place three slices of ham on top of the cheese for each sandwich.

Finally, spread the butter on the top of the sandwich and top with pork. Close.

Heat a cast iron skillet or panini press. If using a cast iron skillet, place the sandwiches in and use a heavy object (I've used a brick wrapped in foil) to evenly weigh down the sandwiches. If using a panini press, it's much easier. Just place the sandwiches in it.

After about 5 minutes, the bread should be crusty and the cheese will be melted. At this point, the sandwiches are ready.

Slice the sandwiches on a diagonal and serve with some french fries and extra mustard.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/the_quintessential_cuban_sandwich.htm

Caesar Salad Sandwiches Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
GERD-Friendly
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 401, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 793mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 44g, Sugars: 5g, Cholesterol: 72mg, Protein: 36g 
Exchanges: Starch: 3, Lean Meat: 4, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

6 medium roll, 100% whole-wheat 
3 cup(s) lettuce, romaine, torn 
1/2 cup(s) dressing, Caesar, fat-free 
1/3 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan, grated fresh 
1 1/2 pounds chicken, breast, cut into 3-inch strips 
2 teaspoon oil, olive

Preparation

Set the oven on broil. Cut each roll in half and scoop out the dough to form a pocket in one side of the bread. Combine the lettuce, dressing, and cheese in a bowl.

Place the chicken strips on a broiler pan and brush with the olive oil. Broil the strips of chicken for a total of about 7 minutes, turning once. Add the chicken to the salad and pile the mixture into the bread pocket. Top with the other half of bread and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/caesar-salad-sandwiches.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthwomenshealth_20140223

I love picnics  dont you  whether they are in our backyard or out somewhere beside a gurgling brook  one can fantasize cant they? I love deviled eggs  I could scarf them down every day. These might be the best ones to use.

Healthified Deviled Eggs Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Most Popular
GERD-Friendly
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 40, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 85mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 0g, Cholesterol: 105mg, Protein: 3g 
Exchanges: Medium Fat Meat: 0.5

Ingredients
6 whole egg(s) 
3 tablespoon mayonnaise, nonfat, salad dressing or half-and-half 
1/2 teaspoon mustard, ground 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black

Recipe Tip:
Very fresh eggs are difficult to peel. So plan ahead, purchase eggs a week earlier so they'll peel easily. Another trick is to peel eggs under cold running water. To prevent eggs from tipping on the serving plate, cut a thin slice from the bottom of each egg white half before filling. Lighter Deviled Eggs: For 1 gram of fat and 25 calories per serving, mash only 6 yolk halves in step 1 (reserve remaining yolks for another use or discard). Stir in 1/3 cup finely chopped zucchini. Denver Deviled Eggs: Mix 1 tablespoon each finely chopped red bell pepper, green bell pepper and fully cooked ham into egg yolk mixture. Deviled Eggs with Olives: Omit mustard. Mix 1/4 cup finely chopped ripe or pimiento-stuffed olives and 1/4 teaspoon curry powder into egg yolk mixture. Zesty Deviled Eggs: Mix 1 to 2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley and 1 teaspoon prepared horseradish into egg yolk mixture.

Preparation

In 2-quart saucepan, place eggs in single layer. Add cold water to at least 1 inch above eggs. Cover and heat to boiling; turn off heat. If necessary, remove pan from heat to prevent further boiling. Cover and let stand 20 minutes. Immediately run cold water over eggs or place them in ice water until completely cooled.

To remove egg shells, crackle shells by tapping gently all over; roll between hands to loosen. Peel, starting at large end. Cut lengthwise in half. (For a different twist, eggs can be cut crosswise in half. Cut a thin slice off the bottom of each egg so it will stand up without falling over.) Transfer yolks to small bowl; mash with fork. Set egg whites aside.

Stir mayonnaise, mustard, salt and pepper into yolks. Fill whites with egg yolk mixture, heaping it lightly. Cover and refrigerate up to 24 hours.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/healthified-deviled-eggs-.aspx

I have never thought salads by themselves were very filling or that healthy unless all you are looking for is the fiber. Its when you start adding stuff to them that they become a meal. I remember cooking for a friend and myself and I would mix up salads that almost overflowed a serving dish but they were full of everything but the kitchen sink  probably not always the healthiest but they were good.

Chopped Farro and Kale Greek Salad

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:
8 oz. Quick Cooking Farro
3 cups chopped baby kale
2 cups diced heirloom tomatoes
2 cups diced english cucumber
1 cup diced red onion
1/2 cup chopped kalamata olives
1/2 cup chopped parsley
6 oz. fat free crumbled feta cheese
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
salt & pepper, to taste

for the dressing:
1 clove garlic, grated
4 teaspoons dijon mustard
4 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
7 tablespoons olive oil
salt & pepper, to taste

Directions:
Place farro in small pot and cover with water. Bring to boil, reduce to simmer and cook until softened, but still slightly chewy. Drain and set aside.

Place all ingredients for salad into a large bowl. Top with cooked farro.

Whisk all ingredients for dressing together in a small bowl to emulsify. Drizzle over salad and toss. Serve immediately, or store in refrigerator until ready to serve.

The following recipe is super easy  if you like to buy stuff already made. But if you are like me I like making my own meat salad  like tuna salad and chicken salad. Even making your own salad this would still make a quick meal or a side salad.

Stuffed Avocados Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 175, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 117mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 14g, Carbs: 9g, Cholesterol: 21mg, Protein: 7g

Ingredients
2 medium avocado, halved, pits removed 
1 cup(s) salad, tuna, or seafood salad, or chicken salad 
Preparation
Top each avocado half with 1/4 cup of the salad. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/stuffed-avocados.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthbeauty_20140223

I love shepherds pie and heidi makes a good one  think I will give her this recipe to try the next time she makes one.

RECIPE CLASSIC VEGAN SHEPHERDS PIE

THE PROTEINS:
(1) cup raw walnuts, soaked for 4-6 hours minimum or overnight
(1) cup dry green lentils
(3) cups water for cooking lentils
(1) tsp salt
(1) tbsp prepared Dijon mustard

THE VEGETABLES:
(2) tbsp olive oil
(1/2) tsp salt
(1) large onion, chopped finely
(10) large white button mushrooms, chopped finely (about 5 cups total)
(2) cloves fresh garlic, minced
(2) cups green kale, washed & chopped finely
(2) medium-large carrots, peeled & diced
(1) tsp salt (to taste  this is optional but I recommend it)*

THE TOPPING:
(4) yellow fleshed medium potatoes, peeled & chopped (4-5 cups)
(1/4) cup raw cashews
(1/2) cup cold water
(1-2) tbsp coconut butter (or any butter)
(1/2) tsp salt (optional)
olive oil for the top while cooking
chopped fresh parsley or chives to garnish

To prepare, start by soaking the walnuts in advance in enough water to cover (you can do this either the night before or the morning of). To prepare for the pie, drain, rinse & chop the walnuts with a sharp knife to a coarse chop and set aside in a bowl.

Next, combine the lentils and 3 cups of cold water for cooking in a medium sauce pan and bring to a boil. Turn the heat down, and cook, partially covered for 30-40 minutes until the lentils are soft. Most of the water should get used up in the cooking but feel free to drain if needed once the lentils are soft, and also if the water is gone before the cooking is finished feel free to add as required. Set the cooked (and drained if needed) lentils in a bowl and mix with salt. Mash a little with your hands or a spoon and set aside to cool.

Prepare the vegetables for cooking and when ready, heat a large pan with olive oil on medium heat. Add the onion and salt, and cook for 6-8 minutes or until soft. Add the chopped mushrooms and cook a further 10 -12 minutes, until all of the water is completely evaporated and the mushrooms are starting to turn a rich brown. Add the garlic and cook 2 more minutes until everything is mixed together (it will smell amazing). Remove this mixture from the pan and set aside in a large mixing bowl.

Using the same pan, add another bit of oil and re-heat on medium. Add the chopped carrots and cook for 3 minutes, stirring to coat well and cook evenly. Add the chopped kale and cook for 2-3 minutes further, until the kale is bright green and just softening. Remove from heat and add to the onion/mushroom/garlic mixture.

Next, combine the peeled & chopped potatoes in a small pot with a few inches of water. Bring the water to a boil with the lid on, and once boiling, turn the heat to medium and cook for 8-10 minutes with the lid on, until the potatoes are soft.

While the potatoes cook, combine the cashews & water in a blender and blend until smooth  you should have a creamy sauce with no lumps. Drain the cooked potatoes and mash them lightly with a fork, add the coconut butter, cashew cream, and optional salt and mix all well until you have light and fluffy mashed potatoes. Season to taste and set aside.

Next, combine the cooked lentils, cooked vegetables, chopped walnuts and Dijon mustard together in the large mixing bowl and mix with your hands until perfectly combined.

*Check for salt and add an additional teaspoon if you like.

When ready to cook, heat the oven to 350 degrees. Oil a standard glass pie plate (my mom used to serve hers in a cast iron fry-pan) and spread the entire filling mixture on the bottom. Spread to make it even and condensed.

Next, spread the mashed potatoes over top of the filling. Use a fork to make waves on the top (or however you like it!) and top with a generous swirl or two of olive oil. Bake the pie uncovered in the oven for 40 minutes, until a nice golden crispy crust forms on the potatoes. Remove from the oven and serve hot, with or without chopped fresh parsley or chives as a garnish. Leftovers keep very well, and are also great cold (I speak from experience here!)

http://inpursuitofmore.com/2012/12/21/recipe-classic-vegan-shepherds-pie/

and last but not least one of my favorite meats  the other white meat. I love port in any shape of form  from ham to a pork roast smothered in sauer kraut.

Smothered Pork Chops
servings 4

Ingredients
1 cup uncooked regular long-grain white rice 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
6 bone-in pork loin chops, 3/4-inch thick (about 2 lb) 
½ teaspoon salt 
½ teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 can (18.5 oz) Progresso® Vegetable Classics French onion soup 
2 tablespoons cornstarch

Steps

Make rice as directed on package.

Meanwhile, in 10-inch skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat until hot. Cook garlic and pork chops in oil 4 to 5 minutes on each side or until pork chops are brown. Sprinkle with salt and pepper.

In small bowl, mix soup and cornstarch. Pour over pork chops; heat to boiling. Reduce heat to medium, cover and cook 10 to 15 minutes or until pork is no longer pink and meat thermometer inserted in center reads 160°F.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 580 - Calories from Fat 220 - (Dietary Fiber 0gExchanges:

3 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 4 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/smothered-pork-chops/992e4616-0df8-460f-bd42-c508371c79f2?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_02_25_2014

Now maybe some of you like a little cocktail before dinner I think it would be great to have a cocktail before dinner  if I had someone cooking me a dinner  although I have been known to have a glass of wine when marie and I have dinner together. I thought these drinks might fill the bill as something a little different from the usual cocktail.

Southern Cocktail Week After Midnight

Ingredients
1 oz. bourbon (preferably Weller Special Reserve)
½ oz. amaretto
½ oz. dark crème de cacao
½ oz. half-and-half 

Preparation

Combine ingredients in a cocktail shaker with ice. Shake and strain into a glass. Serve cold.

thebittenwork.com

Raspberry Spritzer Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 168, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 59mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 0g, Carbs: 41g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

2 cup(s) seltzer 
2/3 cup(s) raspberries, frozen 
2 sprig(s) mint, fresh 
3 ounce(s) raspberry-flavored syrup, or Chambord (black raspberry syrup) 
ice cubes, to fill 2 glasses

Preparation

Combine seltzer, raspberries, mint and raspberry-flavored syrup (or Chambord) in a small pitcher. Pour over ice.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/raspberry-spritzer.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140223

When having cocktails it is nice to have a munchy with them  something to help soak up the booze  we dont want to be too lit when we sit down to eat  and I cant help but think of caron (do we remember bacon jelly) and I know she will love these  even with a glass of wine.

CANDIED BACON

INGREDIENTS 
1 pound thick-cut bacon 
¼ cup maple syrup
½ cup brown sugar
Coarsely ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 375°. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil and top with a roasting rack. Lightly spritz the rack with nonstick spray. Lay the bacon on the rack, leaving just a tiny bit of room between each piece.

Brush the bacon with maple syrup, then sprinkle with brown sugar. Top with a generous sprinkling of pepper.

Bake until the sugar is melted and the bacon is crisp, 15 to 17 minutes (or a little longer if you like it extra crispy). Let the bacon cool for 5 minutes before removing it from the rack and serving.

Purewow.com

I know this is getting long but I have six recipes I want to give you using cauliflower even though it has been pretty dear at the grocery lately. Still and all  when you can increase its mass to feed more than one (I can munch my way through a head of cauliflower in an evening with or without dip) its not so bad. So bear with me  I am just going to list all five in a row.

Roasted Cauliflower Soup with Cumin

SERVINGS: 4 to 6 
HEALTHY - MAKE-AHEAD - VEGETARIAN

For this deeply satisfying soup, chefs Anna Tattles and Alice Quelled roast cauliflower with cumin seeds and curry powder to intensify the flavor, then simmer it with onion and water to make an unfussy, spice-inflected puree.

1 medium head of cauliflower (1 1/2 pounds)halved, cored and cut into 1 1/2-inch florets 
1 teaspoon cumin seeds 
1 teaspoon curry powder 
1/4 cup sunflower or grape seed oil 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground pepper 
1 small onion, diced (1 cup) 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 bay leaf 
4 cups water 
1/4 cup whole milk

Preheat the oven to 375º. On a large rimmed baking sheet, toss the cauliflower with the cumin seeds, curry powder and 3 tablespoons of the oil. Season with salt and pepper and roast for about 25 minutes, turning occasionally, until the cauliflower is just tender.

In a large saucepan, heat the remaining 1 tablespoon of oil. Add the onion and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until softened but not browned, about 5 minutes. Add the roasted cauliflower, butter, bay leaf and water and bring to a simmer. Cook over moderate heat until the liquid is reduced and the cauliflower is very soft, about 15 minutes. Pick out and discard the bay leaf.

In a blender, puree the soup in two batches until very smooth. Return the soup to the saucepan and stir in the milk. Rewarm it over moderate heat, adding more water for a thinner consistency, if desired. Season the soup with salt and pepper and serve hot.

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 3 days.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/roasted-cauliflower-soup-with-cumin?xid=DAILY022614ViewRecipe

Curried Cauliflower Soup with Coconut and Chiles

SERVINGS: 6 
HEALTHY  MAKE AHEAD - VEGETARIAN

Chef Annie Somerville thickens and enriches her fragrant cauliflower soup with unsweetened coconut milk. The thinly sliced jalapeño served on top adds a bright, fresh heat thats delicious with the warm curry spices and sweet roasted cauliflower. One 1 3/4-pound head of cauliflower, coredone-third cut into 3/4-inch florets, the rest coarsely chopped

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons cumin seeds 
1 1/2 teaspoons coriander seeds 
1 1/2 teaspoons fennel seeds 
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric 
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne 
1 large onion, thinly sliced 
2 tablespoons coarsely grated fresh ginger 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
1/4 cup dry white wine 
1 baking potato (about 8 ounces), peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 quart vegetable stock, preferably homemade 
1/2 cup unsweetened coconut milk 
1/4 cup chopped cilantro, 1 seeded and thinly sliced jalapeño and lime wedges, for serving

Preheat the oven to 400°. In a medium baking dish, toss the cauliflower florets with 1/2 tablespoon of the olive oil. Season with salt and black pepper and roast on the top shelf of the oven for about 20 minutes, until tender but not browned.

Meanwhile, in a small skillet, combine the cumin, coriander and fennel seeds and toast over moderate heat, shaking the pan, until fragrant, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a spice grinder and let cool. Add the turmeric, cinnamon, allspice and cayenne and pulse until finely ground.

In a large pot, heat the remaining 1 1/2 tablespoons of olive oil. Add the onion and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened, about 5 minutes. Add the ginger, garlic and spice blend and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add the wine and cook until evaporated, about 2 minutes. Add the chopped cauliflower, potato and stock and bring to a boil. Simmer over moderate heat until the vegetables are very tender, about 20 minutes.

Working in batches, puree the soup in a blender until smooth and silky. Return the soup to the pot and add the coconut milk. Season with salt and pepper and simmer for about 5 minutes.

Ladle the soup into bowls and pass the roasted cauliflower florets, cilantro, jalapeño and lime wedges at the table.

The soup can be refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 4 days. Reheat gently before serving

One Serving: 171 cal, 9 gm fat, 4.2 gm sat fat, 19 gm carb, 5 gm fiber, 5 gm protein.

Suggested Pairing - Zippy, green appleinflected Pinot Gris.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/curried-cauliflower-soup-with-coconut-and-chiles

Silky Cauliflower Soup

SERVINGS: 8

1 stick unsalted butter 
1 onion, coarsely chopped 
1 shallot, coarsely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, sliced 
One 2-pound head of cauliflower, cut into medium-size florets 
4 thyme sprigs 
1 bay leaf 
1 quart low-sodium chicken broth 
4 cups water 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
Pinch of freshly grated nutmeg

In a soup pot, melt the butter. Add the onion, shallot and garlic and cook over moderately low heat, stirring occasionally, until softened, about 5 minutes. Add the cauliflower, thyme and bay leaf and cook, stirring occasionally, until the cauliflower is barely softened, about 5 minutes. Add the broth and water and season with salt and pepper. Simmer over moderately low heat until the cauliflower is softened, about 30 minutes. Discard the thyme sprigs and bay leaf.

Working in batches, puree the soup until very smooth. Season with the nutmeg. Serve the soup with Seared Scallops, Herb Salad and Dijon-Roasted Cauliflower.

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/silky-cauliflower-soup

Seared Scallops

1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
16 sea scallops, trimmed 
Salt and freshly ground pepper

In a large skillet, heat the oil. Season the scallops with salt and pepper and add to the pan. Cook over high heat, turning once, until cooked through, 5 minutes. Serve hot.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/seared-scallops

Dijon Roasted Cauliflower

SERVINGS: 8 garnish servings

FAST  HEALTHY - MAKE-AHEAD  VEGETARIAN

Use this roasted cauliflower to garnish Steven Satterfield's Silky Cauliflower Soup.

3 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 garlic clove, minced 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
One 2-pound head of cauliflower, cut into 1-inch florets

Preheat the oven to 400°. In a bowl, whisk the mustard, oil and garlic; season with salt and pepper. Toss in the cauliflower; spread on a baking sheet. Roast for 30 minutes. Serve.

ttp://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/dijon-roasted-cauliflower

Spicy Whole Roasted Cauliflower

A PureWow Original Recipe
Makes 6 servings

Ingredients
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 head cauliflower
1½ cups plain Greek yogurt
1 lime, zested and juiced
2 tablespoons chile powder
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon curry powder
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon black pepper

Directions
Preheat the oven to 400° and lightly grease a small baking sheet with vegetable oil. Set aside.

Trim the base of the cauliflower to remove any green leaves and the woody stem.

In a medium bowl, combine the yogurt with the lime zest and juice, chile powder, cumin, garlic powder, curry powder, salt and pepper.

Dunk the cauliflower into the bowl and use a brush or your hands to smear the marinade evenly over its surface. (Excess marinade can be stored in the refrigerator in an airtight container for up to three days and used with meat, fish or other veggies.)

Place the cauliflower on the prepared baking sheet and roast until the surface is dry and lightly browned, 30 to 40 minutes. The marinade will make a crust on the surface of the cauliflower.

Let the cauliflower cool for 10 minutes before cutting it into wedges and serving alongside a big green salad.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/8821/Forget-florets--roast-the-whole-damn-cauliflower.htm?utm_source=outbrain

Crispy Prosciutto Wrapped Cauliflower

A PureWow Original Recipe

Makes 8 to 10 appetizer servings

Ingredients
1 small head cauliflower 
½ cup tomato paste
2 tablespoons white wine
½ teaspoon black pepper
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
20 slices prosciutto
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

Directions

Prepare the cauliflower: Trim away the base of the cauliflower, including any green leaves. Cut the cauliflower in half, then cut the halves into 1-inch-thick slices. Cut the slices into 2 or 3 bite-size pieces, depending on the size of the slice.

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Blanch the cauliflower in the water until nearly tender, 3 to 5 minutes. Drain the cauliflower well and pat dry with paper towels.

In a small bowl, mix the tomato paste with the white wine and black pepper to combine. Spread 1 teaspoon onto the sides of each piece of cauliflower, then sprinkle with 1 teaspoon of Parmesan. Gently wrap a prosciutto slice around each piece of cauliflower, pressing lightly at the end to secure (it should stick well to the tomato-paste mixture).

Working in batches, heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. When the oil is hot, add the cauliflower and cook until the prosciutto is crisp and golden, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Repeat with additional oil and cauliflower until all the pieces are cooked. Let cool slightly, then serve immediately

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/8030/Crispy-prosciutto-wrapped-cauliflower.htm

Cream of Cauliflower Soup

SERVINGS: 4 
FAST  HEALTHY - MAKE-AHEAD  VEGETARIAN

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 medium onion, finely chopped 
5 cups cauliflower florets (1/2 medium head) 
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander 
2 cups vegetable stock 
1 cup low-fat milk 
Salt 
2 tablespoons snipped chives

In a large saucepan, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and cook over moderately high heat until lightly browned, 5 to 6 minutes. Add the cauliflower and coriander and cook, stirring for 1 minute. Add the vegetable stock and milk and bring to a boil. Cover and cook over moderately low heat until the cauliflower is tender, about 15 minutes.

Strain the broth into a heatproof bowl. Transfer the cauliflower to a blender and add 1 cup of the broth; puree until smooth and silky. Return the broth to the saucepan and stir in the puree. Season with salt and pepper and stir in the chives. Serve the soup in deep bowls.

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 1 day.

Notes One Serving 133 cal, 8 gm fat, 1.4 gm saturated fat, 13 gm carb, 3 gm fiber.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/cream-of-cauliflower-soup

just in case all this leaves you feeling bloated and not really hungry  you might just get by with one or the other of the following.

Purple Mango Smoothie

Mango, one of the world's most popular fruits (and a vitamin C powerhouse), is finally getting its due stateside and makes a great smoothie. Some grocery stores now sell it chopped and frozen, so you don't have to wrestle with cutting it fresh.

What you'll need
1 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup orange juice
1 cup frozen blueberries
1 cup cubed frozen mango
How to make it
Blend all ingredients together. Serves 2.
http://spoonful.com/recipes/purple-mango-smoothie

Pineapple Crush Smoothie

The riper the pineapple and banana, the sweeter your outcome. This smoothie has it all -- fresh, tropical, and an excellent source of vitamin C.

What you'll need
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup pineapple juice
1 cup frozen pineapple chunks
1/2 frozen very ripe medium banana

How to make it

Blend all ingredients together. Serves 2.

http://spoonful.com/recipes/pineapple-crush-smoothie

I apologize for the length of this  I really do  but once I get started I keep thinking  oh they will like this  oh  I have to include this one  I love looking for recipes of different kinds since there are so many different eating habits on the knitting tea party.

So I will now stop. ------ sam


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Wow! I am the first responder, for the first time. Sam some of your recipes sound great to me but would not go over with my crew here. Our area is known for citrus and cattle. I like cauliflower raw with some ranch dressing. I am going to put some pictures here of our plum trees that are blooming now.
Finally finished the shawl I was test knitting for my Daylily Convention in June. The test knitting convinced me that I need to change my yarn choice to lace weight. Now I have to wait till I get paid again so I can oder the laceweight yarn I want to knit it with.

These photos were taken yesterday , it was a very chilly afternoon when I took them near dusk. The pink blossom is on a brown bark tree and coming up on either side of a white gray bark tree that has white blossoms, apparently the root stock has sent up two trunks.I will keep everyone posted on if they produce any plums.

I must confess that I wish I could send everyone a picture of the lemon tree blossoms because they smell so great. I never saw pink citrus blossom buds before this tree. . We got a boat load of lemons off it last fall.


----------



## abc

We have plum trees flowering in England right now as well, DayLilly. Such a beautiful sight,and the early Daffodils are just about to open too.


----------



## siouxann

WOW, Sam, another great start to the tea party. The comfort foods are just what I need right now. The weather you got yesterday was here, too. The wind yesterday was biting and went right through my coat when I was walking the dog.
I have a recipe for one of my favorite comfort foods that I will post when I write it on a Word document. I've lost this post twice so far to a timeout!

Hi, everybody, hope you are all doing OK!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

I was surprised to see that the Tea Party had begun already. Today has really been a "tea day" as my tummy has been not up to par. Just love the photos of the beautiful plum blossoms. I think the blossoms on fruit trees are always so beautiful. Many recipes again from Sam. I just cannot picture him at 5'3" and 195 lbs and yes, I do remember those squares of ice cream all wrapped. The ice cream today is so much better.


----------



## 81brighteyes

P.S. The Meyer lemon flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2

sorry for grumbling Sam- you have been hard at work with your titles, well done- now I really must go get that nana nap!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Lovely recipes Sam, such a variety..
Lovely pictures of the plum blossom. It's raining her again and supposed to be frosty tonight, but nothing like you lot are experiencing across the Pond.

Sending lots of week end hugs too everyone and now I'm off to bed as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna

I should not read recipes when I'm hungry! I've got roast and potatoes in the crockpot and have been smelling it all day, so we may have supper just a tad early. LOL


----------



## pammie1234

Getting ready to go to the Mavericks game! I'll check back later!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

81brighteyes said:


> P.S. The Meyer lemon flowers are gorgeous.


You should smell them! They have a great fragrance.


----------



## Poledra65

Evening Sam and everyone, great recipes, a lot I'm going to need to print and try.  
Hope it warms up soon for you, they are talking snow here again, don't know how much, if it does, but I hope that the rumor a foot and a half is a huge exaggeration by about 17 inches. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready to go to the Mavericks game! I'll check back later!


Have fun Pammie, hope the Mavs win, unless they are playing the Spurs of course. lolol


----------



## pacer

Wonderful job Sam. Now we just need you to cook up these yummy meals for us. 

Love all the flowers being posted as of late. All we see right now is snow and more snow. We still have more than a foot of snow on the ground with more to come again tonight.
I enjoyed lunch out today with some lady friends from church. We sat and visited for 3 hours. I still have pressure around one eye and cheekbone. I need to get some knitting done today. I did wash up all the dirty dishes from the week. It is amazing how the guys will save them for me until I feel well enough to do them. The guys did help with many other tasks this week so I should not complain too much.


----------



## jknappva

DaylilyDawn said:


> Wow! I am the first responder, for the first time. Sam some of your recipes sound great to me but would not go over with my crew here. Our area is known for citrus and cattle. I like cauliflower raw with some ranch dressing. I am going to put some pictures here of our plum trees that are blooming now.
> Finally finished the shawl I was test knitting for my Daylily Convention in June. The test knitting convinced me that I need to change my yarn choice to lace weight. Now I have to wait till I get paid again so I can oder the laceweight yarn I want to knit it with.
> 
> These photos were taken yesterday , it was a very chilly afternoon when I took them near dusk. The pink blossom is on a brown bark tree and coming up on either side of a white gray bark tree that has white blossoms, apparently the root stock has sent up two trunks.I will keep everyone posted on if they produce any plums.
> 
> I must confess that I wish I could send everyone a picture of the lemon tree blossoms because they smell so great. I never saw pink citrus blossom buds before this tree. . We got a boat load of lemons off it last fall.


They look like spring...unfortunately, we have to wait a while for spring. Our high today was 30F...I know for all my sisters and bros west and north, that would seem like a heat wave but for us here on the coast, it's cold!!
Junek


----------



## Patches39

DaylilyDawn said:


> Wow! I am the first responder, for the first time. Sam some of your recipes sound great to me but would not go over with my crew here. Our area is known for citrus and cattle. I like cauliflower raw with some ranch dressing. I am going to put some pictures here of our plum trees that are blooming now.
> Finally finished the shawl I was test knitting for my Daylily Convention in June. The test knitting convinced me that I need to change my yarn choice to lace weight. Now I have to wait till I get paid again so I can oder the laceweight yarn I want to knit it with.
> 
> These photos were taken yesterday , it was a very chilly afternoon when I took them near dusk. The pink blossom is on a brown bark tree and coming up on either side of a white gray bark tree that has white blossoms, apparently the root stock has sent up two trunks.I will keep everyone posted on if they produce any plums.
> 
> I must confess that I wish I could send everyone a picture of the lemon tree blossoms because they smell so great. I never saw pink citrus blossom buds before this tree. . We got a boat load of lemons off it last fall.


Awesome


----------



## darowil

Thanks Sam
Some great sounding recipes.
And Sam you went overboard on getting it set out. It is much much easier to read. Shame they can't come up with some simplier way to add colour etc. Breaking up a large post makes it so much easier to find things in, but takes so long. 
When you start a new topic one of the buttons underneath the box you are typing into is preview. You can click on this and see what it will look like so you can make your changes without having to post it. (you don't edit on the oreview but the box under the preview) Don't know if you can save them and come back to it later. which would be great for your big posts (for those who might use this and post photos don't add the photos until ready to send as they disappear when you click preview).


----------



## busyworkerbee

Yeah!!!! p2, on early for once. Great recipes Sam, as usual, even a couple I can use easily without conversions.

Have not finished last week as had no internet for 24 hours due to changing of modem. Old one was playing up a fair bit and slow as.

Will be on a fair bit this weekend as we have 2 girls over while DS is on Macleay setting up her shop, so no tv other than what DM wants to watch.

Now have to watch how much online gameplay I do as DSF can now monitor what I am using. So, more time on laptop and less on tablet. Will be suffering some withdrawal, if it gets too bad, will turn on phone hotspot and play that way.
DSF is trying to blame my reading online, but I am betting it is the 5 games I have been playing online. :? 

Back later to talk more.


----------



## Patches39

Awesome recipes, so much to pick from. Thanks, as always you are the best host. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

And Daylily don't the flowrs on fruit tress look lovely.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the pictures daylilydawn - you may have chilly weather but i bet i would think it was a heat wave. lol --- sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Wow! I am the first responder, for the first time. Sam some of your recipes sound great to me but would not go over with my crew here. Our area is known for citrus and cattle. I like cauliflower raw with some ranch dressing. I am going to put some pictures here of our plum trees that are blooming now.
> Finally finished the shawl I was test knitting for my Daylily Convention in June. The test knitting convinced me that I need to change my yarn choice to lace weight. Now I have to wait till I get paid again so I can oder the laceweight yarn I want to knit it with.
> 
> These photos were taken yesterday , it was a very chilly afternoon when I took them near dusk. The pink blossom is on a brown bark tree and coming up on either side of a white gray bark tree that has white blossoms, apparently the root stock has sent up two trunks.I will keep everyone posted on if they produce any plums.
> 
> I must confess that I wish I could send everyone a picture of the lemon tree blossoms because they smell so great. I never saw pink citrus blossom buds before this tree. . We got a boat load of lemons off it last fall.


----------



## iamsam

i will start earlier next time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sorry for grumbling Sam- you have been hard at work with your titles, well done- now I really must go get that nana nap!


----------



## iamsam

it hadn't started yet brighteyes - they just jumped the gun on me - lol - i was going through and adding color so you could see the recipe names easier. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> I was surprised to see that the Tea Party had begun already. Today has really been a "tea day" as my tummy has been not up to par. Just love the photos of the beautiful plum blossoms. I think the blossoms on fruit trees are always so beautiful. Many recipes again from Sam. I just cannot picture him at 5'3" and 195 lbs and yes, I do remember those squares of ice cream all wrapped. The ice cream today is so much better.


----------



## KateB

Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

we are to get six to eight inches over the weekend - i can just hardly wait - not. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Evening Sam and everyone, great recipes, a lot I'm going to need to print and try.
> Hope it warms up soon for you, they are talking snow here again, don't know how much, if it does, but I hope that the rumor a foot and a half is a huge exaggeration by about 17 inches.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

that might work if i was typing right on knitting tea party - but i put everything in a word document and copy and paste - that way i can start my opening any time during the week which i usually do start by Tuesday. after i copy in into the kp document i go through it once to check on the spacing and then back through to color the recipe titles. some people must have seen it posted it before i posted it on the party since they were on it while i was fiddling with the final copy. it does take a while. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks Sam
> Some great sounding recipes.
> And Sam you went overboard on getting it set out. It is much much easier to read. Shame they can't come up with some simplier way to add colour etc. Breaking up a large post makes it so much easier to find things in, but takes so long.
> When you start a new topic one of the buttons underneath the box you are typing into is preview. You can click on this and see what it will look like so you can make your changes without having to post it. (you don't edit on the oreview but the box under the preview) Don't know if you can save them and come back to it later. which would be great for your big posts (for those who might use this and post photos don't add the photos until ready to send as they disappear when you click preview).


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I am glad you love the pictures. Sam it was a very chilly day due to the wind. The temperature was under 68 degrees F but the wind made it feel a lot colder due to the dampness after it had rained the day before the morning of the day I took the pictures.


----------



## nicho

Wow Sam! So many recipes this week. I have only skimmed, so I 'll need to go back and have a closer look and see what I am likely to try out of this lot. Since I am a lazy cook, it will have to be something quick and easy. LOL

It's Saturday, 1 March down under and in Sydney we are saying goodbye to one of our driest summers on record with a wet and (for us) cool day and it is just lovely! The now almost non-existent lawn and plants are loving this and fortunately, the rain is also falling in drought-affected farm areas in outback NSW. 

Love the photos of the flowers in Florida. Don't you just love the blossoms and fragrance of a good lemon tree? Ours is in a large pot on our back deck. Largely neglected I am sad to say, but after 30 years it still produces masses of fruit. At the moment it is covered in fruit that are just starting to ripen. Time to make some lemon cake and biscuits! Wish our lime tree would fruit. We have had it for 2 or maybe 3 years now and this is the first year we have had flowers but there is no fruit coming. Any gardeners here know why that happens?

I'm pleased to say I have completed another square for our afghan and surprise! A perfect 8" square with no frogging, fudging or ripping apart! How on earth did that happen? Still, I guess one is entitled to a little bit of luck occasionally.

To those suffering ill-health or with loved ones suffering, healing wishes winging your way.
For those dealing with sorrows and personal difficulties, gentle hugs for you.
To all those celebrating birthdays and anniversaries, congratulations and best wishes. Happy days!

Darowil, hope you manage to have a quiet weekend away from the noise of the motor racing. DH is a big fan so I guess we will be watching it on TV. I don't mind - I can knit and listen, and not feel bad that I am not doing the housework.

And now I am going to go back and have a quick look at last week's TP to see what you all have been up to. Take good care everyone and happy knitting/cooking/gardening...whatever you are up to!

{{{{{{{{HUGS TO ALL}}}}}}}} from Denise

PS I see you have been learning how to type in colours and bold. How clever of you all!


----------



## nicho

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who has replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


Kate, so sorry to hear this sad news. Hope your son and DIL are coping OK - so very sad for them.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> that might work if i was typing right on knitting tea party - but i put everything in a word document and copy and paste - that way i can start my opening any time during the week which i usually do start by Tuesday. after i copy in into the kp document i go through it once to check on the spacing and then back through to color the recipe titles. some people must have seen it posted it before i posted it on the party since they were on it while i was fiddling with the final copy. it does take a while. --- sam


But when you do the cut and paste in the preview button will be there and you can do the colour etc there with preview up without needing to post it first (well I assumed nothing shows up until you actually post the first time- and the preview button is there on the original page that you first type into so I would have assumed that was before it was visable to others. Seems strange if as soon as you start it shows up before you even post it!).


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> They look like spring...unfortunately, we have to wait a while for spring. Our high today was 30F...I know for all my sisters and bros west and north, that would seem like a heat wave but for us here on the coast, it's cold!!
> Junek


I would think your air would still be cold as you are near the water and that tends to make it cooler. We did get above 0 for a bit today so that was nice. I could even tolerate being without my gloves while going from my car to the building. I still had them with me in case I needed them.

Tonight's dinner was simple. I steam cooked potatoes, smoked polish sausage and green beans. Everyone will eat that meal and Matthew peels the potatoes for me so I just have to cut the potatoes and meat.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> we are to get six to eight inches over the weekend - i can just hardly wait - not. --- sam


Here to,


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have spent most of the day playing "catch up" here instead of working on my taxes....... but tomorrow I will be fresh and ready to tackle the dreaded task again!!! Great recipes Sam - we are still on a restricted diet around here. DH is just not having very good luck with the injections... but we will give it a little more time before we take the next step. I have been so glad to see the triumphs and improvements, and so sad to see the losses and troubles. We are getting rain today - it has been cloudy and showers have come through off and on. We are supposed to get thunder storms tonight.... we will see. I don't know if any of you remember our Raven "rescue" last spring, but we have been having a family of ravens coming into the yard late in the afternoon and I have been saving goodies for them to make it worth their while... a pair of adults and 3 younger birds... it could be Rocky and his family - I would like to think so. Thank you Sam for all of your time and effort on our behalf and thanks to all my dear KTPers - I so enjoy being a part of your lives!!! luv-AZ


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> I have spent most of the day playing "catch up" here instead of working on my taxes....... but tomorrow I will be fresh and ready to tackle the dreaded task again!!! Great recipes Sam - we are still on a restricted diet around here. DH is just not having very good luck with the injections... but we will give it a little more time before we take the next step. I have been so glad to see the triumphs and improvements, and so sad to see the losses and troubles. We are getting rain today - it has been cloudy and showers have come through off and on. We are supposed to get thunder storms tonight.... we will see. I don't know if any of you remember our Raven "rescue" last spring, but we have been having a family of ravens coming into the yard late in the afternoon and I have been saving goodies for them to make it worth their while... a pair of adults and 3 younger birds... it could be Rocky and his family - I would like to think so. Thank you Sam for all of your time and effort on our behalf and thanks to all my dear KTPers - I so enjoy being a part of your lives!!! luv-AZ


That is neat that Rocky would feel comfortable bringing his family home to share with you. We are to see some snow but not as much as Sam is expecting. Our forecast calls for 1-4 inches. That sounds better than the 6+ inches that is suppose to hit south of us.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone-- early for me -- the recipes are great Sam. You must spend all week gathering them. 

I loved the pictures of the blossoms, Daylily. We sure don't have any blossoms here but my bil sent a picture of cherry blossoms getting ready to burst in Victoria. However they are concerned on the Island that the cold weather which they are experiencing this year, will hurt some of their wonderful blossoms. 

We have had a couple of weeks of not bad weather - and it is supposed to turn bitterly cold for the next 5 days. Oh well our rabbit is practically brown now so spring is on the way sometime soon. (we have never seen him change color where we haven't had nice weather within the next two or three weeks. However the way the weather has been happening all over the place who knows how long we will have to wait this year. I have to admit I sympathize with those down south and in places that are not used to bitter winters. 

I am nearly finished my orange cardigan. just have the front edges and the bottom parts of both sleeves - (I always knit to about 6 inches above the wrist and then finish the cuffs last - seems to word better for me. I ripped out the original collar and reduced the number of neck stitches and knitted the collar again. I have to admit I am glad I did. I am much happier with it. 

We are going out for dinner on Tuesday and I hope to wear the new one - The Work in Progress workshop is quite successful and we are accomplishing quite a few wip's and ufo's which was the idea. 

I am doing a lot better. I am beginning to think that quite a lot of my pain is from the arthritis rather than the cuff problem- but will have to confirm with my doctor. It seems to flare up and this week has been quite good actually. I also wonder whether it takes two to 3 weeks for the cortisone shot to work well. 

Pat and I cleaned my kitchen cupboards today. He has always helped me but really helped today.

He put all the 'stuff on my kitchen counter, washed the shelves and I sorted, threw out and generally organized the cupboards. He put everything back so that the most used food (cans and cereals and things I used were on a lower shelf and the things that I don't use often for baking etc. are on the top shelf where he can get them for me. We have finished doing all the shelves in the kitchen and what a difference it makes. I put different variety of canned goods, rice, etc. in different plastic boxes tha tI have had for my crafts so I don't have to push stuff around to find what I am looking for. 

So now we are doing our bathroom cupboards and our laundry room. It makes it so much easier. Life is good. 

We also bought l0 tubs and are sorting and putting our stuff that we would take with us if we move - and have them all labelled so that we can get at them prior to the move. I feel less concerned about moving as we are just puttering along. Son is still getting his house ready to sell and then they won't leave until gd is finished school. then will buy out there. We won't make any move at all until they have purchased a house there and it could even be next spring for us. I am not worrying about it but we are doing whatever we can now to get things in a somewhat organized space. 

We have moved so many times that we rarely build up a lot of 'stuff' which sure makes a difference when you decide to move. At our age we are trying to get rid of stuff, not accumulate stuff.

I have a foot thick pile of patterns that I downloaded and bought when I came back to knitting after things settled down. I never even look at them as I usually design my own projects, I am not a lacy person (I love lacy outfits on others, and now I won't be able to crochet or knit lace anyway. I finally found a place where i can give out the patterns . A group meets at our library every week. It is good to know as if I decide not to take my whole stash I know they knit for charity. They are all free patterns as I don't buy anything on line ( my decision) when I bought a computer and it works for me. 

So life is good. 

Time to make dinner so will talk to you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a clean out the refrigerator dinner tonight---DH opted for the rest of the tilapia and tortellini and I had chilli over mac & cheese (chilli-mac).... Now I have a warm tummy and chilly toes---it's about 3 degrees outside - another cold week-end for us...no call for us getting the snow that's being forecast all around. We'll see. 

I was busy making I-cords with size 00 DPN's---they're like thick darning needles and both ends are very sharp!! I think I may switch to using thicker tapestry needles--at least one end will be blunt....it's so slooooow going.


----------



## martina

Great recipes again, Sam. Thank you. 
So many people have problems in the last few pages of the previous tea party that I shall just say that you are all in my prayers.
The viewer arrived to see the house today, but as she is seeing several others I will just have to wait and see.
I then went and had a cup of tea with my neighbour. She is still having trouble with her back and is unable to do very much but her children who both have health problems themselves are well at the moment so are a good help to her, even though they are only 10 and 15. Her husband is excellent too. Then it was a bit of shopping locally and some laundry. 
No plans for the weekend, so will be knitting and packing. 
My sister is still very unwell with her shingles and infection so please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Love the receipts SAM, especially the cauliflower and the drinks. :-D I know of someone else that would like the cauliflower receipts, he is rather fond of it.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Wow, Sam have you really out done yourself with these wonderful recipes...They blew my hair back. Yummy

I hope this has found everyone doing well.

I'm working on hand finishing a quilt. The time consuming design work plus trying to find a knitted or crocheted lace wedding fingerless gloves for my daughter's wedding in the Fall. I also plan on making a shawl as a surprise. I want it to be an heirloom for her to keep for her daughter. 

My dear friends I'm off to feed the puppy and hubby. I want to try a Tuna Melt sandwich.

(HUGS) to you all.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Nicho wrote
"We have had it for 2 or maybe 3 years now and this is the first year we have had flowers but there is no fruit coming. Any gardeners here know why that happens?" You may want to try pollinating it. To do this take one blossom and rub the pollen covered anthers on to the pistil of a flower on the lime tree.The pistil will not have pollen on it. Just shake the pollen on to the pistil and keep shaking it till it is covered with pollen.I am posting a picture of a daylily pollen anther and the pistil so you can see what a pistil looks like.


----------



## Dreamweaver

DaylilyDawn said:


> =Finally finished the shawl I was test knitting for my Daylily Convention in June. The test knitting convinced me that I need to change my yarn choice to lace weight. Now I have to wait till I get paid again so I can order the laceweight yarn I want to knit it with.
> 
> I must confess that I wish I could send everyone a picture of the lemon tree blossoms because they smell so great. I never saw pink citrus blossom buds before this tree. . We got a boat load of lemons off it last fall.


Meyer lemons, what a treat. They are prized around here. I hope you will like the shawl with the new yarn. It really does make a difference in that a finer yarn can really open up the lace work....


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> DH is just not having very good luck with the injections... but we will give it a little more time before we take the next step. I have been so glad to see the triumphs and improvements, and so sad to see the losses and troubles. I don't know if any of you remember our Raven "rescue" last spring, but we have been having a family of ravens coming into the yard late in the afternoon and I have been saving goodies for them to make it worth their while... a pair of adults and 3 younger birds... it could be Rocky and his family - I would like to think so.


Darn, was hoping those injections would help more. maybe a little more time. I do remember Rocky and it could well be his family. After all, he knows a good spot when he sees one.....

DARN... Casablanca is on. Not saying it isn't a great movie, but I don't like black and white, have seen it many, many times and want something else. I think one day I am going to disable all the remotes.....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Lovely recipes Sam, such a variety..
> Lovely pictures of the plum blossom. It's raining her again and supposed to be frosty tonight, but nothing like you lot are experiencing across the Pond.
> 
> Sending lots of week end hugs too everyone and now I'm off to bed as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow.


Have fun with the grandchildren, not that I think you won't. 
I hope the weather isn't too bad for you over night and tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a clean out the refrigerator dinner tonight---DH opted for the rest of the tilapia and tortellini and I had chilli over mac & cheese (chilli-mac).... Now I have a warm tummy and chilly toes---it's about 3 degrees outside - another cold week-end for us...no call for us getting the snow that's being forecast all around. We'll see.
> 
> I was busy making I-cords with size 00 DPN's---they're like thick darning needles and both ends are very sharp!! I think I may switch to using thicker tapestry needles--at least one end will be blunt....it's so slooooow going.


Chilly toes for sure. We are really interested in the outdoor hockey game tomorrow. At least there won't be any melted ice!!! Sure am concerned for those in CA though. The kids used to live in Northrich, in the LA area, and Burbank. Mud slides are really scary.

That is really little I-cord.


----------



## Designer1234

> I used to do silversmithing (jewelry) and there was a little hand held twister that we used to twist jewelry wire -- there was an electric one but one we used in the shop in our park in Arizona was a hand twister. You might find it if you check out silversmithing supplies.


cmaliza wrote:
~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying?

looking back I wish I had a dollar for all the things I tried!!

We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!

here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair. 
When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm working on hand finishing a quilt. The time consuming design work plus trying to find a knitted or crocheted lace wedding fingerless gloves for my daughter's wedding in the Fall. I also plan on making a shawl as a surprise. I want it to be an heirloom for her to keep for her daughter.
> 
> My dear friends I'm off to feed the puppy and hubby. I want to try a Tuna Melt sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Tuna Melts and haven't done them for awhile. We usually have soup too.
> 
> A lace shawl will be a wonderful surprise and a definite heirloom.
> 
> I was supposed to work on a quilt square today and never made it upstairs. Much more of this movie and I will be forced upstairs...... Right after some dinner...
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Strawberry4u said:


> Wow, Sam have you really out done yourself with these wonderful recipes...They blew my hair back. Yummy
> 
> I hope this has found everyone doing well.
> 
> I'm working on hand finishing a quilt. The time consuming design work plus trying to find a knitted or crocheted lace wedding fingerless gloves for my daughter's wedding in the Fall. I also plan on making a shawl as a surprise. I want it to be an heirloom for her to keep for her daughter.
> My dear friends I'm off to feed the puppy and hubby. I want to try a Tuna Melt sandwich.
> 
> (HUGS) to you all.


This might be a nice par to make.

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/downloads/weddingday/weddinggloves.pdf


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


Oh no sorry to hear that. HUGS to your DIL and the family. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we are to get six to eight inches over the weekend - i can just hardly wait - not. --- sam


Maybe with any luck you won't get as much snow as predicted. We have been getting more wind than snow lately it seems that way.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Great recipes again, Sam. Thank you.
> So many people have problems in the last few pages of the previous tea party that I shall just say that you are all in my prayers.
> The viewer arrived to see the house today, but as she is seeing several others I will just have to wait and see.
> I then went and had a cup of tea with my neighbour. She is still having trouble with her back and is unable to do very much but her children who both have health problems themselves are well at the moment so are a good help to her, even though they are only 10 and 15. Her husband is excellent too. Then it was a bit of shopping locally and some laundry.
> No plans for the weekend, so will be knitting and packing.
> My sister is still very unwell with her shingles and infection so please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


I will keep my fingers crossed that the lady likes your place best. Sounds as if you had a nice day and the your week end sounds relaxing. 
Keeping your sister in my thoughts and sending her healing energy.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


Oh I'm so sorry, I hope your DIL and son are doing okay. I somehow missed or haven't gotten to that page in last weeks TP. 
Hugs to you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*

Any type of pear can be used in this recipe as long as it is firm.

2/3 cup (4 3/4 oz.)sugar

3 firm pears, halved, seeds removed with a large melon baller, and 1/4 inch trimmed of the bottom of each pear half so it will stand upright

2/3 cup heavy cream

Salt

1/4 teaspoon whole black peppercorns, roughly crushed (This can be done with the back of a heavy pan and a rocking motion or spread in an even layer in a zip-lock plastic bag and whack them with a rolling pin or meat pounder.)

3 oz, strong blue cheese (such as Stilton) cut into sic attractive wedges

1. Measure 1/3 cup water into a 12 inch nonstick skillet over high heat. Pour the sugar into the center of the pan, taking care not to let the crystals adhere to the side of the pan. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally, until the sugar is fully dissolved and the mixture is bubbling wildly. Add the pears to the skillet, cut side down, cover, reduce heat to medium-high, and cook until the ears are nearly render (a paring knife inserted into the center of the pears feels slight resistance), 13 to 15 minutes.

2. Uncover, reduce the heat to medium, and cook until the sauce is golden brown and the cut sides of the pears are partly caramelized, 3 to 5 minutes. Pour the heavy cream around the pears and cook, shaking the pan back and forth until the sauce is a smooth, deep caramel color and the cut sides of the pears are beautifully golden, 3 to 5 minutes.

3. Remove the pan from the heat. Using tongs, carefully remove the pears from the pan and place cut-side up on a wire rack set over a rimmed baking sheet. Cool slightly. Season the sauce left in the pan with salt to taste and the crushed black pepper, then pour it into a liquid measuring cup.

4. Carefully, (the pears will still be hot) stand each pear half upright on an individual plate and arrange a wedge of the blue cheese beside it. Drizzle the plate and some of the pear with the caramel sauce. Serve immediately. (Alternatively, the pears can be stood upright on a large serving platter, passing the warm caramel sauce and the clue chees separately.)

Should have given credit. This is from "Restaurant Favorites at Home" by the editors of Cook's Illustrated magazine and was adapted from a dish served at Tea Tray in the Sky in Cambridge, Mass.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> we are to get six to eight inches over the weekend - i can just hardly wait - not. --- sam


I'm with you!!! I can still feel spring coming, but the problem is that it isn't here yet. :? David looked at the weather and said it's supposed to be ice cube cold tomorrow and we are supposed to get snow tonight and tomorrow. I just checked my weather on the laptop and it's saying cold and cloudy but no snow so I'm hoping mines right and his is wrong. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


Wonderful mouse. He looks like he could be most helpful, peeking over the top of the computer... not that Pat would let him out of his sight....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh....yummy. I have to try these! I have some folks who don't like Blue Cheese so I'll serve them brie or whatever else strikes my fancy.



Dreamweaver said:


> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> Any type of pear can be used in this recipe as long as it is firm.
> 
> 2/3 cup (4 3/4 oz.)sugar
> 
> 3 firm pears, halved, seeds removed with a large melon baller, and 1/4 inch trimmed of the bottom of each pear half so it will stand upright
> 
> 2/3 cup heavy cream
> 
> Salt
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon whole black peppercorns, roughly crushed (This can be done with the back of a heavy pan and a rocking motion or spread in an even layer in a zip-lock plastic bag and whack them with a rolling pin or meat pounder.)
> 
> 3 oz, strong blue cheese (such as Stilton) cut into sic attractive wedges
> 
> 1. Measure 1/3 cup water into a 12 inch nonstick skillet over high heat. Pour the sugar into the center of the pan, taking care not to let the crystals adhere to the side of the pan. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally, until the sugar is fully dissolved and the mixture is bubbling wildly. Add the pears to the skillet, cut side down, cover, reduce heat to medium-high, and cook until the ears are nearly render (a paring knife inserted into the center of the pears feels slight resistance), 13 to 15 minutes.
> 
> 2. Uncover, reduce the heat to medium, and cook until the sauce is golden brown and the cut sides of the pears are partly caramelized, 3 to 5 minutes. Pour the heavy cream around the pears and cook, shaking the pan back and forth until the sauce is a smooth, deep caramel color and the cut sides of the pears are beautifully golden, 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> 3. Remove the pan from the heat. Using tongs, carefully remove the pears from the pan and place cut-side up on a wire rack set over a rimmed baking sheet. Cool slightly. Season the sauce left in the pan with salt to taste and the crushed black pepper, then pour it into a liquid measuring cup.
> 
> 4. Carefully, (the pears will still be hot) stand each pear half upright on an individual plate and arrange a wedge of the blue cheese beside it. Drizzle the plate and some of the pear with the caramel sauce. Serve immediately. (Alternatively, the pears can be stood upright on a large serving platter, passing the warm caramel sauce and the clue chees separately.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> This might be a nice par to make.
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/downloads/weddingday/weddinggloves.pdf


Those are stunning. Not sure I could do them, but what a special pair....


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night everyone going to climb the wooden hill and get some shut eye before I get past the point of being tired. 

Positive healing hugs for all and may you wake refreshed with an optimistic view of the day ahead. night night


----------



## Southern Gal

Designer1234 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying?
> 
> looking back I wish I had a dollar for all the things I tried!!
> 
> We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!
> 
> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


oh my word, shirley, that is an awsome looking mouse, i am so amazed at your talent, never ceases to surprise me. 
today, started out crappy, we were getting ready to leave for a town about 1 1/2 hr away, we go about once every 6 wks, get haircuts, go to Sams and shop some, as bj was coming out the back door, the little snorkie of ours, maddi darted out the door, and and that nose went to the ground and off she went, the more we called for her, the more she ran, we went several bks i turned around and came back after the car, grrrrrr. we live 2 bks from the main highway on one side and 3 bks the other way, so we were frantic, 2 wonderful men helped us corner her and by that time she was winded, i made a grab for her and went down on knee and hand, when bj did nab her i told him shoot her, both of the men we thanked, one said been there done that, oh, i just knew she was going to be history, she was on the side walk right next to 4 lanes of traffic. 
anyway, we had a good day, and cold is moving in again, its supposed to be freezing something or another tomorrow. yuk, i am so over this mess. 
KateB i am so sorry about your DIL, there can be no greater hurt than to loose a child. 
Daylily, thank you for sharing your signs of spring, i will be so happy to see it here. 
we have been realing with the news my younger sister has developed type 1 diabetes, she was just learning to adjust her life style to the type 2 and went to a diff. dr. and she did lots of bloodwork, and kim is already taking 4 shots a day, and so the dr is talking about a pump. last yr when her sugar got so high when she first found out, it settled behind her eyes, and had to go wkly for different contacts, because her eyes had just went crazy, well now she had cataracts on both eyes and is sceduled to get one taken care of soon, i think she is thinking about adjusting her lifestyle and work load, works for upper management in Sonic. this really scares me so, she is the baby and 7 yrs younger and has always been the healthy fitness nut. wow. i will soon be one yr since we lost our older sister and this just scares the poop outa me. So prayers please for Kim.
i also wanted to share a great soup i fixed yesterday, and its wonderful and its a pkg mix from wal mart. the brand is SHORE LUNCH-CHEDDAR BROCCOLI soup mix. all you do is add 8 C. of water get it boiling and then whisk in powder soup mix and blend, i had some rice left over and added it, i am telling you its awsome, it is in a big gold pkg. try it. i think its better than the one i make from scratch, and will freeze great. ok, glad to be back, will try to pop in again. Bless you all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> I have bought blue cheese in anticipation of yo posting this receipt :-D :-D I have pears waiting as well. Going to serve it virtually with a couple friends. It does sound delicious.


----------



## Bonnie7591

We are supposed to get some of the coldest weather we've had all winter this weekend & howling winds.below-40 fr the next 3 nights Oh joy! No talk of snow too cold for that. I just heard on the news Winnipeg has had 70 days when the temperature has been below -35 so far this winter, setting a new record. Global warming my a--. Lol

Love the photos of the beautiful flowering trees

Shirley, love your little mouse, I cannot believe that is the first thing you carved, is their no end to your talents?
Carol, glad your brother is finally better70+ days in hoapita is a long haul.

Sam, you have obviously been collecting recipes like mad. What a great selection.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you!!! I can still feel spring coming, but the problem is that it isn't here yet. :? David looked at the weather and said it's supposed to be ice cube cold tomorrow and we are supposed to get snow tonight and tomorrow. I just checked my weather on the laptop and it's saying cold and cloudy but no snow so I'm hoping mines right and his is wrong. lol


I would like spring for different reasons. I am down to my last two bottles of maple syrup, I refuse to buy any. :roll: I would rather not have to ask my sis for some. 
I do hope your weather is right and no more snow for you. Mine says snow for here tomorrow and sunday. Definite ice cube days both of them. it is saying -23.8C/-11F brrr even for me. 
Heading to dream land, I'm already late :wink: Good night 
HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Great recipes again, Sam. Thank you.
> So many people have problems in the last few pages of the previous tea party that I shall just say that you are all in my prayers.
> The viewer arrived to see the house today, but as she is seeing several others I will just have to wait and see.
> I then went and had a cup of tea with my neighbour. She is still having trouble with her back and is unable to do very much but her children who both have health problems themselves are well at the moment so are a good help to her, even though they are only 10 and 15. Her husband is excellent too. Then it was a bit of shopping locally and some laundry.
> No plans for the weekend, so will be knitting and packing.
> My sister is still very unwell with her shingles and infection so please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


Hope that your house is the one she likes and purchases, that would be an awesome way to start spring. 
So glad that your neighbors' children and husband are able to help her at this time when she needs it. 
Prayers and positive energies going out to your sister, I hope that she gets some release soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Strawberry4u said:


> Wow, Sam have you really out done yourself with these wonderful recipes...They blew my hair back. Yummy
> 
> I hope this has found everyone doing well.
> 
> I'm working on hand finishing a quilt. The time consuming design work plus trying to find a knitted or crocheted lace wedding fingerless gloves for my daughter's wedding in the Fall. I also plan on making a shawl as a surprise. I want it to be an heirloom for her to keep for her daughter.
> 
> My dear friends I'm off to feed the puppy and hubby. I want to try a Tuna Melt sandwich.
> 
> (HUGS) to you all.


Hi Strawberry, there you are, had been thinking about you. How is your back doing? Hope you are having less pain. 
Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy are you near the California flooding? I hope you are safe, Crazy to g from drought to floods in one day.

Caren, do you make your own maple syrup? My uncles in Ontario used to make their own.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam thank you for all the recipes. I felt like I had gained at least 5 lbs just reading them...LOL

KateB so sorry that DS and DDIL lost the baby. Prayers for their healing and positive energy for the future. 

Martina will continue to lift up your sister (re the shingles).

Pacer I hope you are feeling better.

Kaye I hope you don't get 17 inches of more snow! This has really been a rough winter for those of you in the north as well as an unusual one for those of us in the south. Hope David is safe on the road and you stay toasty warm at home. 

Thank you for the well wishes for my DH and me re our anniversary. 

DayliiyDawn the pictures from FL of the plum blossoms are beautiful as are the daylily photos. I have some daylilies in my yard in several places but know nothing about them except they are orange in color...LOL 

Stayed up most of the night knitting last night; went to bed at 5 a.m.; really lost track of the time. Anyway, I am hitting the hay early tonight. Hugs and prayers for all. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I would like spring for different reasons. I am down to my last two bottles of maple syrup, I refuse to buy any. :roll: I would rather not have to ask my sis for some.
> I do hope your weather is right and no more snow for you. Mine says snow for here tomorrow and sunday. Definite ice cube days both of them. it is saying -23.8C/-11F brrr even for me.
> Heading to dream land, I'm already late :wink: Good night
> HUGS


 :shock: Way to cold for me, I'm trying to figure out how I survived Alaskan winters for 33 years. 
Yes, you need to hit the sack if you are going to have an early morning with races and stuff. 
Sleep well and sweet dreams. 
HUGS


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam thank you for all the recipes. I felt like I had gained at least 5 lbs just reading them...LOL
> 
> KateB so sorry that DS and DDIL lost the baby. Prayers for their healing and positive energy for the future.
> 
> Martina will continue to lift up your sister (re the shingles).
> 
> Pacer I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Kaye I hope you don't get 17 inches of more snow! This has really been a rough winter for those of you in the north as well as an unusual one for those of us in the south. Hope David is safe on the road and you stay toasty warm at home.
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes for my DH and me re our anniversary.
> 
> DayliiyDawn the pictures from FL of the plum blossoms are beautiful as are the daylily photos. I have some daylilies in my yard in several places but know nothing about them except they are orange in color...LOL
> 
> Stayed up most of the night knitting last night; went to bed at 5 a.m.; really lost track of the time. Anyway, I am hitting the hay early tonight. Hugs and prayers for all. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Gweniepooh,
If you will post a picture of your orange daylily I may be able to help you ID it.I am thinking of an orange one now but will not say what it is until I see a photo.


----------



## Poledra65

Shirley, love the mouse only because it's not real. lolol
It really is lifelike, I'd walk in and catch a glimps and squeal, well okay, I'd scream at the top of my lungs. 
After talk of Water Voles yesterday, I had to look them up, then had nightmares of them and the Nutria that live in the swamps in the south. 

It's great that Pat helped you so much and it does feel great to get so much accomplished doesn't it. 
I got the floors swept and mopped and the bed changed, and actually got a ton more stuff moved out of the craft room to the basement. Mopping the floor while talking to David on the phone was interesting, had to make sure I didn't drop the phone in the bucket, mind you, he was only an hour or so from the shop, and would be home in about 2 hours or so. lolol
Have a great night. 
Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna

I just finished another repeat of the pattern rows on the Paloma, so that body is about halfway there. I think next I'll frog that part of the Charlotte and work the first pattern rows to make sure my writing is fixed.

Tomorrow might be a little sewing...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, love the mouse only because it's not real. lolol
> It really is lifelike, I'd walk in and catch a glimps and squeal, well okay, I'd scream at the top of my lungs.
> After talk of Water Voles yesterday, I had to look them up, then had nightmares of them and the Nutria that live in the swamps in the south.


It does look very lifelike! I'm not too scared of mice, but certain bugs will send me fleeing the house until someone brings me the corpse. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam thank you for all the recipes. I felt like I had gained at least 5 lbs just reading them...LOL
> 
> KateB so sorry that DS and DDIL lost the baby. Prayers for their healing and positive energy for the future.
> 
> Martina will continue to lift up your sister (re the shingles).
> 
> Pacer I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Kaye I hope you don't get 17 inches of more snow! This has really been a rough winter for those of you in the north as well as an unusual one for those of us in the south. Hope David is safe on the road and you stay toasty warm at home.
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes for my DH and me re our anniversary.
> 
> DayliiyDawn the pictures from FL of the plum blossoms are beautiful as are the daylily photos. I have some daylilies in my yard in several places but know nothing about them except they are orange in color...LOL
> 
> Stayed up most of the night knitting last night; went to bed at 5 a.m.; really lost track of the time. Anyway, I am hitting the hay early tonight. Hugs and prayers for all. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Hi Gwen, I am going to go with my weather and hope it's right. lol
David is safe here and we are both nice and warm, had chicken tortilla soup for dinner so that warmed up the tummy really well. 
Goodness, I wouldn't be able to sleep too early tonight if I had done that. Main reason I try not to start a book at bedtime, I end up reading until the end, makes for short night and little sleep if any. 
Have a great night, and sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished another repeat of the pattern rows on the Paloma, so that body is about halfway there. I think next I'll frog that part of the Charlotte and work the first pattern rows to make sure my writing is fixed.
> 
> Tomorrow might be a little sewing...we'll see how it goes.


Sounds like you have a good plan going. I'm going to try to finish up clearing out the craft room, I can't believe how much crap I have been shoving in there to just put it somewhere.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> It does look very lifelike! I'm not too scared of mice, but certain bugs will send me fleeing the house until someone brings me the corpse. LOL


LOL! You handle the mice, I'll handle the bugs, a perfect partnership. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Keep on bopping those little things.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You handle the mice, I'll handle the bugs, a perfect partnership. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Pup lover

Marking my place to get notifications will try to get caught up this weekend lots to do though.

Love the puppies, finally got to see Luke dancing, my sympathies for the lost baby. Happy Anniversary, Happy Birthday to those I missed. To those who are ill or have loved ones who are ill, prayers n healing energies coming your way!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying?
> 
> looking back I wish I had a dollar for all the things I tried!!
> 
> We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!
> 
> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


You truly are an artist. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Wonderful mouse. He looks like he could be most helpful, peeking over the top of the computer... not that Pat would let him out of his sight....


Visitors sometimes look horrified when they see him and then realize. it was the first lesson of the wood carving class but I enjoyed doing him so much.


----------



## cmaliza

Good evening....it is still Friday (for me)(still February!) A couple of hours left of winter...March will start..and I fear will come in as a lion,,,but hopes for leaving as a lamb. I have spent most of today catching up...managed it, but am behind for this week (6 pages).;( oh well....never ending, but love the KTP.
I am wondering if anyone has a SIMPLE pattern for baby boorties....something easy, please! I have several babies coming in to my shpere soon...and have had requests for booties. I have not made socks...don't know how they compare. I do need to learn this.....Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

Kaye, I forgot you had a horror of mice -- I wouldn't have posted it if I had remembered. This little one is a friendly little fellow- Hayley told me that after seeing mine (she used to make lego 'parks' and circuses , and the mouse was supposed to be an elephant and her little doll boy would sit on him. imagination --that she would never see a mouse without thinking of the fun she had with mine. 

Her mother does not like mice either. He does look realistic and I won a carving prize for beginners at the annual show at the park.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> I have bought blue cheese in anticipation of yo posting this receipt :-D :-D I have pears waiting as well. Going to serve it virtually with a couple friends. It does sound delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them. It is a heavier dessert than when just poached in wine... but the pepper and cheese is a nice compliment...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> today, started out crappy, we were getting ready to leave for a town about 1 1/2 hr away, we go about once every 6 wks, get haircuts, go to Sams and shop some, as bj was coming out the back door, the little snorkie of ours, maddi darted out the door.
> 
> we have been realing with the news my younger sister has developed type 1 diabetes, she was just learning to adjust her life style to the type 2 and went to a diff. dr. and she did lots of bloodwork, and kim is already taking 4 shots a day, and so the dr is talking about a pump. last yr when her sugar got so high when she first found out, it settled behind her eyes, and had to go wkly for different contacts, because her eyes had just went crazy, well now she had cataracts on both eyes and is sceduled to get one taken care of soon, i think she is thinking about adjusting her lifestyle and work load, works for upper management in Sonic. this really scares me so, she is the baby and 7 yrs younger and has always been the healthy fitness nut. wow. i will soon be one yr since we lost our older sister and this just scares the poop outa me. So prayers please for Kim.


So glad that your little monster was captured. Our cats never were outside cats but just wait until we were trying to go away for a week-end... out they would scoot.... I know just where you are and those streets would really worry me too.

Hate to hear about Kim..... Just goes to show that being a fitness nut isn't always a guarantee of good health. She will definitely be in my prayers. Hope all goes well for her and that her eyes settle down after the cataract surgery.. Thanks for the soup tip too. I like broccoli cheese and easy is about all I do...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> ]Thank you for the well wishes for my DH and me re our anniversary.


I'm late, as usual.... but congratulations. Hope you all have many, many more years together...


----------



## tami_ohio

Jumping in for a quick second. It's 11:30 Friday night. Bed time. Great recipes Sam, Dawn, beautiful blossoms. It's going to be a while before we see any apple, cherry, or peach blossoms here. Good wishes and prayers for all in need.

Tami


----------



## iamsam

that is a wonderful mouse Shirley - i think even poledra should like it. lol i agree with your husband - bring it back. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying?
> 
> looking back I wish I had a dollar for all the things I tried!!
> 
> We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!
> 
> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


----------



## machriste

So many great recipes, Sam. I think I like the "Southern Cocktail After Midnight Week" one the best.


----------



## iamsam

this sounds so good jynx - i still think you and Gerry should come to the kap and he could do this for desert for the bbq - i am sure that is just what he would like to do. lol --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*


----------



## iamsam

i would like you to be right also - unfortunately - this is for real for us - i am just so tired of it - and it is coming with a stiff breeze that could cause drifting on east/west roads. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you!!! I can still feel spring coming, but the problem is that it isn't here yet. :? David looked at the weather and said it's supposed to be ice cube cold tomorrow and we are supposed to get snow tonight and tomorrow. I just checked my weather on the laptop and it's saying cold and cloudy but no snow so I'm hoping mines right and his is wrong. lol


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy zooming to kim - that's a full plate to face. let us know how she is? --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> oh my word, shirley, that is an awsome looking mouse, i am so amazed at your talent, never ceases to surprise me.
> today, started out crappy, we were getting ready to leave for a town about 1 1/2 hr away, we go about once every 6 wks, get haircuts, go to Sams and shop some, as bj was coming out the back door, the little snorkie of ours, maddi darted out the door, and and that nose went to the ground and off she went, the more we called for her, the more she ran, we went several bks i turned around and came back after the car, grrrrrr. we live 2 bks from the main highway on one side and 3 bks the other way, so we were frantic, 2 wonderful men helped us corner her and by that time she was winded, i made a grab for her and went down on knee and hand, when bj did nab her i told him shoot her, both of the men we thanked, one said been there done that, oh, i just knew she was going to be history, she was on the side walk right next to 4 lanes of traffic.
> anyway, we had a good day, and cold is moving in again, its supposed to be freezing something or another tomorrow. yuk, i am so over this mess.
> KateB i am so sorry about your DIL, there can be no greater hurt than to loose a child.
> Daylily, thank you for sharing your signs of spring, i will be so happy to see it here.
> we have been realing with the news my younger sister has developed type 1 diabetes, she was just learning to adjust her life style to the type 2 and went to a diff. dr. and she did lots of bloodwork, and kim is already taking 4 shots a day, and so the dr is talking about a pump. last yr when her sugar got so high when she first found out, it settled behind her eyes, and had to go wkly for different contacts, because her eyes had just went crazy, well now she had cataracts on both eyes and is sceduled to get one taken care of soon, i think she is thinking about adjusting her lifestyle and work load, works for upper management in Sonic. this really scares me so, she is the baby and 7 yrs younger and has always been the healthy fitness nut. wow. i will soon be one yr since we lost our older sister and this just scares the poop outa me. So prayers please for Kim.
> i also wanted to share a great soup i fixed yesterday, and its wonderful and its a pkg mix from wal mart. the brand is SHORE LUNCH-CHEDDAR BROCCOLI soup mix. all you do is add 8 C. of water get it boiling and then whisk in powder soup mix and blend, i had some rice left over and added it, i am telling you its awsome, it is in a big gold pkg. try it. i think its better than the one i make from scratch, and will freeze great. ok, glad to be back, will try to pop in again. Bless you all.


----------



## iamsam

hey strawberry - good to hear from you - you will have to try one of the recipes and let us know how it was.

how is you back and your pain level - are they ever going to be able to do something to get rid of the pain? --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Wow, Sam have you really out done yourself with these wonderful recipes...They blew my hair back. Yummy
> 
> I hope this has found everyone doing well.
> 
> I'm working on hand finishing a quilt. The time consuming design work plus trying to find a knitted or crocheted lace wedding fingerless gloves for my daughter's wedding in the Fall. I also plan on making a shawl as a surprise. I want it to be an heirloom for her to keep for her daughter.
> 
> My dear friends I'm off to feed the puppy and hubby. I want to try a Tuna Melt sandwich.
> 
> (HUGS) to you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> this sounds so good jynx - i still think you and Gerry should come to the kap and he could do this for desert for the bbq - i am sure that is just what he would like to do. lol --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mention that to him... Not so sure he could handle this on a grill though...... (Forgive my spelling errors... I've spotted two already... typing without a good light is not great.)
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i liked that one too - the picture shows it served with black ice cubes. --- sam



machriste said:


> So many great recipes, Sam. I think I like the "Southern Cocktail After Midnight Week" one the best.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Black ice cubes... How does one do that? I guess you can buy the ones that are plastic and don't melt... Sounds yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Wow! Sam, I have at last had a chance to scroll through your opening- it has been a busy day! Congratulations for having mastered the coloured titles- makes it a lot easier to sort what you have written! So much of interest! A real bumper opener!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i will start earlier next time. --- sam


It was just that I had worked so hard all morning and was getting really tired- I have already said so- but this is a magnificent opening!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that might work if i was typing right on knitting tea party - but i put everything in a word document and copy and paste - that way i can start my opening any time during the week which i usually do start by Tuesday. after i copy in into the kp document i go through it once to check on the spacing and then back through to color the recipe titles. some people must have seen it posted it before i posted it on the party since they were on it while i was fiddling with the final copy. it does take a while. --- sam


Trouble is it shows up straight away under 'newest topics'- I have been quite startled, when I have been starting for you, Sam, at how many views one gets so quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Great recipes again, Sam. Thank you.
> So many people have problems in the last few pages of the previous tea party that I shall just say that you are all in my prayers.
> The viewer arrived to see the house today, but as she is seeing several others I will just have to wait and see.
> I then went and had a cup of tea with my neighbour. She is still having trouble with her back and is unable to do very much but her children who both have health problems themselves are well at the moment so are a good help to her, even though they are only 10 and 15. Her husband is excellent too. Then it was a bit of shopping locally and some laundry.
> No plans for the weekend, so will be knitting and packing.
> My sister is still very unwell with her shingles and infection so please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


I was so hoping this would be the viewer that loved your house- oh well! it must happen eventually! Sorry your sister is so sick- shingles are not fun, and with another infection on top...


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Wow, Sam have you really out done yourself with these wonderful recipes...They blew my hair back. Yummy
> 
> I hope this has found everyone doing well.
> 
> I'm working on hand finishing a quilt. The time consuming design work plus trying to find a knitted or crocheted lace wedding fingerless gloves for my daughter's wedding in the Fall. I also plan on making a shawl as a surprise. I want it to be an heirloom for her to keep for her daughter.
> 
> My dear friends I'm off to feed the puppy and hubby. I want to try a Tuna Melt sandwich.
> 
> (HUGS) to you all.


And hugs to you, Sharon- lovely to see you again!


----------



## iamsam

you know - i didn't think about that --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Black ice cubes... How does one do that? I guess you can buy the ones that are plastic and don't melt... Sounds yummy.


----------



## iamsam

i meant to use this in my opening but thought better of it when i saw the page count. Kathy had talked about making soap - so thought i would give you this one. --- sam

How to Make Exfoliating Soap

Things You'll Need
Sand or Kosher Salt
Melt-and-Pour Glycerin Soap
Bowl
Spoon
Microwave
Bar Soap MoldSoap - Dye Drops ( optional ) Scented Essential Oil - Knife - Rubbing AlcoholSpray Bottle

Instructions

Use a knife to cut small, cube-like pieces of glycerin melt-and-pour soap base. Put about 20 pieces in a microwave-safe bowl and microwave on "high" for 30 seconds.

Stir with a spoon and microwave for 30 more seconds if soap has not completely melted. Pull out again and stir.

Continue until the soap has completely melted into a liquid.

Pour 3-5 drops of scented essential oil into the melted soap. If you'd like, you can add 3-5 drops of soap dye to the melted soap as well.

Stir thoroughly.

Continue adding drops until you've reached the color and scent you prefer.

Add several teaspoons of sand or salt to the mixture. Stir thoroughly.

Fill an empty hairspray bottle with rubbing alcohol.

Spray the inside of a soap bar mold with a light coating of rubbing alcohol to eliminate sticking.

Pour the soap and sand/salt mixture into the mold.

Once you've poured the soap into the mold, spray the top of the melted soap with rubbing alcohol to eliminate bubbles.

Let dry for several hours.

Soap is ready when it is cool to the touch. Pop the soap out of the mold.

Best results if you allow the soap to sit for several days before using.

Tips & Warnings - Exercise caution when using melted soap--it will be hot!

http://www.ehow.com/how_4479060_make-exfoliating-soap.html


----------



## Lurker 2

tut tut Sam, it is well past your bed time! I make it nearly 2 a.m., at your place!


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


Now that is a mouse I would happily give houseroom! I wonder if Julie would? :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> \
> 
> How to Make Exfoliating Soap
> 
> \http://www.ehow.com/how_4479060_make-exfoliating-soap.html


That sounds like fun and would make quick gifts. I must see if I can find the glycerin and plan an afternoon with the grands....
(Gee, we could do yellow and do the cornbread stick mold!)


----------



## TNS

Wow, I'm actually up to date (for now). Thanks for another great array of recipes Sam. We do appreciate all your efforts and its wonderful to see what sort of things people are eating over the world. Lovely pics. of signs of 'spring in the offing' too, Daylilydawn. I've got a lemon and an orange in pots here but they are unlikely to do very well. I'm tempted to plant them outdoors but think that might kill them! They're supposed to be varieties selected for the UK, but as pot plants to be brought in when its cold.
Well, I must get a move on now so hope everyone has a good weekend. Hugs, Lin


----------



## ptofValerie

Last year, this site was mentioned on KTP and it gives instructions for a gorgeous cowl. Here's the link

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html

Might brighten a day when spring is emerging. Lovely and bright here in Belfast. Oh! It's so good to be back in contact with the KTP family. My computer had been hit by a browser hi-jacker virus. That was a new one I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, just jumping quickly for this weeks. Gosh Sam that is a lot of recipes.... I will read them properly. Back to reading last weeks.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


If you read my post, you will know I missed the end of last weeks ktp and thus this news. It is always sorrowful to hear this, regardless of the cause.

{{{{{{{{{{KateB, DS, DIL & family}}}}}}}}}}

Know that the angels are caring for the baby now.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*


Sounds really good- and if serve seperatelly anyone who like blue cheese can skip it- and all the more for those who like it!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> After talk of Water Voles yesterday, I had to look them up, then had nightmares of them and the Nutria that live in the swamps in the south.
> 
> Hugs


Wonder what Mum would think if I told she was responsible for someone in America having a nightmare?


----------



## darowil

Shirley as per usual the mouse is wonderful.
Praying for Kym. My nephew was diagnosed with Tpe 1 Diabetes about a year ago in his early twenties with no history of diabetes. He seems to be managing well now.


----------



## iamsam

right now it is almost four-thirty - if i don't soon go to bed there will be no reason to. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> tut tut Sam, it is well past your bed time! I make it nearly 2 a.m., at your place!


----------



## iamsam

good to have you back Valerie - viruses can be a pain in the butt. that is a great cowl - i had thought of knitting it when i first saw it. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Last year, this site was mentioned on KTP and it gives instructions for a gorgeous cowl. Here's the link
> 
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html
> 
> Might brighten a day when spring is emerging. Lovely and bright here in Belfast. Oh! It's so good to be back in contact with the KTP family. My computer had been hit by a browser hi-jacker virus. That was a new one I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> i meant to use this in my opening but thought better of it when i saw the page count. Kathy had talked about making soap - so thought i would give you this one. --- sam
> 
> How to Make Exfoliating Soap
> 
> Things You'll Need
> Sand or Kosher Salt
> Melt-and-Pour Glycerin Soap
> Bowl
> Spoon
> Microwave
> Bar Soap MoldSoap - Dye Drops ( optional ) Scented Essential Oil - Knife - Rubbing AlcoholSpray Bottle
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Use a knife to cut small, cube-like pieces of glycerin melt-and-pour soap base. Put about 20 pieces in a microwave-safe bowl and microwave on "high" for 30 seconds.
> 
> Stir with a spoon and microwave for 30 more seconds if soap has not completely melted. Pull out again and stir.
> 
> Continue until the soap has completely melted into a liquid.
> 
> Pour 3-5 drops of scented essential oil into the melted soap. If you'd like, you can add 3-5 drops of soap dye to the melted soap as well.
> 
> Stir thoroughly.
> 
> Continue adding drops until you've reached the color and scent you prefer.
> 
> Add several teaspoons of sand or salt to the mixture. Stir thoroughly.
> 
> Fill an empty hairspray bottle with rubbing alcohol.
> 
> Spray the inside of a soap bar mold with a light coating of rubbing alcohol to eliminate sticking.
> 
> Pour the soap and sand/salt mixture into the mold.
> 
> Once you've poured the soap into the mold, spray the top of the melted soap with rubbing alcohol to eliminate bubbles.
> 
> Let dry for several hours.
> 
> Soap is ready when it is cool to the touch. Pop the soap out of the mold.
> 
> Best results if you allow the soap to sit for several days before using.
> 
> Tips & Warnings - Exercise caution when using melted soap--it will be hot!
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_4479060_make-exfoliating-soap.html


As an alternative to the sand or salt, you can get ground pumice or orange peel powder or lemon peel powder. Gives differing levels of harshness depending on what you use.


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> right now it is almost four-thirty - if i don't soon go to bed there will be no reason to. --- sam


Sam, please, please, please go to bed. Your eyes must be about to fall out from tiredness.


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad that your little monster was captured. Our cats never were outside cats but just wait until we were trying to go away for a week-end... out they would scoot.... I know just where you are and those streets would really worry me too.
> 
> Hate to hear about Kim..... Just goes to show that being a fitness nut isn't always a guarantee of good health. She will definitely be in my prayers. Hope all goes well for her and that her eyes settle down after the cataract surgery.. Thanks for the soup tip too. I like broccoli cheese and easy is about all I do...


will pray for Kim too


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, there was a frost overnight, but the flowers are all ok.

Dawn your lilies are gorgeous and Shirley what a wonderful little mouse, so life like, I just love it.

Gks coming to stay tonight so we will be busy making a mess :thumbup: 

Hope everyone has a relaxing week end and sending healing and peaceful vibes and Saturday hugs to you all.

Photo for today


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> If you read my post, you will know I missed the end of last weeks ktp and thus this news. It is always sorrowful to hear this, regardless of the cause.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{KateB, DS, DIL & family}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Know that the angels are caring for the baby now.


ditto


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, there was a frost overnight, but the flowers are all ok.
> 
> Dawn your lilies are gorgeous and Shirley what a wonderful little mouse, so life like, I just love it.
> 
> Gks coming to stay tonight so we will be busy making a mess :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a relaxing week end and sending healing and peaceful vibes and Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photo for today


sooooo relaxing, to earley for coffee 5 am here,saturday 
:-D


----------



## flyty1n

I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> sooooo relaxing, to earley for coffee 5 am here,saturday
> :-D


Definitely too early, go back to sleep xx


----------



## KateB

flyty1n said:


> I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


Yes!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


I am sure I have seen a photo of the panda in an 'ordinary' yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, there was a frost overnight, but the flowers are all ok.
> 
> Dawn your lilies are gorgeous and Shirley what a wonderful little mouse, so life like, I just love it.
> 
> Gks coming to stay tonight so we will be busy making a mess :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a relaxing week end and sending healing and peaceful vibes and Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photo for today


I was going to say 'is that a frost' then noticed your description of the photo!
I have JE-UST managed a Saturday hug on Saturday! Nice! 11 minutes to go and it is Sunday here!


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> sooooo relaxing, to earley for coffee 5 am here,saturday
> :-D


Maybe if you had been asleep you wouldn't have broken your needle- or had you already broken it?
Are you going to go back to sleep or stay up now?


----------



## darowil

I'm actually reading today digest today and had to post this coffee for those who don't read the digest.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241956-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I'm actually reading today digest today and had to post this coffee for those who don't read the digest.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241956-1.html


I have a feeling Caren posted something very similar a while back!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


{{{hugs}}} back to you - you need a few just now. x


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> we are to get six to eight inches over the weekend - i can just hardly wait - not. --- sam


Oh Sam - you must be sick of the sight of snow. We have a lovely spring like morning today - lots of sunshine but I'm not sure about the temperature, haven't stuck my nose out the door yet! You're up very late/early again!


----------



## angelam

PS I see you have been learning how to type in colours and bold. How clever of you all![/quote]

Not this one! Still trying to master it!


----------



## angelam

We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!

here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair. 
When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.[/quote]

Shirley, that mouse is amazing for a first attempt. You are indeed one very talented lady. 
Sounds like spring may be on the way for you if the rabbit has turned brown. It's amazing how nature knows whats coming when. Hope it won't be too long. 
I'm glad you are able to take the clearing out and packing at your own pace. It takes so much of the hassle and pressure out of moving. When the day comes, you will be so organised you can just walk out of the house and let others do all the picking up and carrying! Just carry your knitting bag so you have something to do on the flight over!


----------



## patocenizo

Wow Sam, you are the Encyclopedia of Recipes!!! I'll take that Cuban Sandwich anytime! Yummmmm. Thanks to all who have sent us rain here in Southern California, it woke me up around 2:30 am so I know it was raining hard again and then it put me to sleep for another two hours. It has been a God sent however so much all at once has created problems for the people that live in the burnt areas. Thanks for hosting this week's Tea Party!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> PS I see you have been learning how to type in colours and bold. How clever of you all!


Not this one! Still trying to master it![/quote]

I'm with you still haven't mastered it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in. 

Today's coffee with a view.

Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


Actually I like them just as well. I love the little pink one.\Here is the information thread I opened to discuss the supplies etc. before the class starts. I like the short haird pandas just as well. She is amazing

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html

read it from the beginning - (or at least all Gypsy cream's posts and my posts) .


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!
> 
> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


Shirley, that mouse is amazing for a first attempt. You are indeed one very talented lady. 
Sounds like spring may be on the way for you if the rabbit has turned brown. It's amazing how nature knows whats coming when. Hope it won't be too long. 
I'm glad you are able to take the clearing out and packing at your own pace. It takes so much of the hassle and pressure out of moving. When the day comes, you will be so organised you can just walk out of the house and let others do all the picking up and carrying! Just carry your knitting bag so you have something to do on the flight over![/quote]

I hope!!!!! (That is our plan) The thought is overwhelming but then we decided to slowly get things ready and worry about getting help for the heavy stuff when the time comes. Heaven knows when that will be exactly. That little mouse is part of our household and will move with us. sort of silly but we are rather fond of him.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a feeling Caren posted something very similar a while back!


Yes I did. The one in the that posting is one I was going to get for a certain teen who is a bear before morning coffee.


----------



## darowil

Well I've been to bed and not sccedded in sleeping so got up. And now I need a dentist visit- should be OK till Monday but I have just lost a large part of one of my teeth. 
Will listen to the cricket as I am awake. We are doing well so far on this the first day of the third and final test.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view.
> 
> Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


Good morning all you earlybirds! although I think by now it is nearly 9 am., EST, I was feeling a little on my ownsome- but have just seen that Shirley and Caren are online- there may be others!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I did. The one in the that posting is one I was going to get for a certain teen who is a bear before morning coffee.


I thought I had seen it before!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well I've been to bed and not sccedded in sleeping so got up. And now I need a dentist visit- should be OK till Monday but I have just lost a large part of one of my teeth.
> Will listen to the cricket as I am awake. We are doing well so far on this the first day of the third and final test.


Commiserations about needing the dental visit!- you will have to take care what you eat through Sunday! is it in front or back? Have not notice what is happening with the cricket- I had only half an ear to the sports news last night!


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I would think your air would still be cold as you are near the water and that tends to make it cooler. We did get above 0 for a bit today so that was nice. I could even tolerate being without my gloves while going from my car to the building. I still had them with me in case I needed them.
> 
> Tonight's dinner was simple. I steam cooked potatoes, smoked polish sausage and green beans. Everyone will eat that meal and Matthew peels the potatoes for me so I just have to cut the potatoes and meat.


The cold has a dampness so it always seems colder than the actual temperature and with the wind gusting to 30 mph, it was a miserable day but I hibernated!! 
Unfortunately, I spent an hour or so UNknitting because I got cocky and didn't read ahead about preparing for the crew neckline on the bottom up seamless sweater I'm making. Not as much fun as KNITTING! It was a lesson I won't forget anytime soon.
I always thought the worse part of cooking potatoes was peeling them. Good on Matthew. Give him a hug from me for helping you with dinner.
Hope you're feeling better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Wow, Sam have you really out done yourself with these wonderful recipes...They blew my hair back. Yummy
> 
> I hope this has found everyone doing well.
> 
> I'm working on hand finishing a quilt. The time consuming design work plus trying to find a knitted or crocheted lace wedding fingerless gloves for my daughter's wedding in the Fall. I also plan on making a shawl as a surprise. I want it to be an heirloom for her to keep for her daughter.
> 
> My dear friends I'm off to feed the puppy and hubby. I want to try a Tuna Melt sandwich.
> 
> (HUGS) to you all.


So nice tohear from you...I hope you're feeling much better. I've never made a quilt. I just don't have the patience for it.
Junek


----------



## Angelyaya5

Good morning fellow KTPR's, all caught up in reading, 
KateB.....sorry I missed your sad news... Thinking of your family
Sam.... Going to make Pumpkin Soup today finally, appreciate the time it takes you to gather all the various recipes each week, thank you
Day lily..... Thank you for pictures, each year I buy a few more varieties, love them
Re Kim..... Very difficult news, hope she is able to get good medical care and advice re Diabetes control of her situation
Gypsy Cream....signed up for workshop, have to gather all my supplies tomorrow after church
Prayers for all who need them
Off to make bed,eat a little breakfast, and start the day.
Can hear the birds chirping outside...but....think we're getting another storm tomorrow, where oh where is Spring in New England?
Even though am retired, there doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day, want to make a cowl, finish a hat, better get a move on
Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2

Morning, June!
a shot of the snowfall yesterday on the Seaward Kaikoura Mountains- winter is definitely not far away


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying?
> 
> looking back I wish I had a dollar for all the things I tried!!
> 
> We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!
> 
> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


I have a hard time believing your children aren't interested in the albums of your work. YOu're so very talented and you're lucky that you have an extra special DH who recognized it very early. I don't think there's any craft you haven't succeeded with. The mouse is fantastic and I can see why Pat wanted to be sure you brought him back.
I was concerned that you hadn't posted much or at all yesterday. But hoped you were just busy and it seemed I was right.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, there was a frost overnight, but the flowers are all ok.
> 
> Dawn your lilies are gorgeous and Shirley what a wonderful little mouse, so life like, I just love it.
> 
> Gks coming to stay tonight so we will be busy making a mess :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a relaxing week end and sending healing and peaceful vibes and Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photo for today


Good afternoon. I imagine yo are enjoying your time with the GKs. Glad the frost didn't harm the flowers. I was a little concerned when I heard there might be snow.
The frost does look pretty on the garden though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, June!
> a shot of the snowfall yesterday on the Seaward Kaikoura Mountains- winter is definitely not far away


What a beautiful photo :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning all you earlybirds! although I think by now it is nearly 9 am., EST, I was feeling a little on my ownsome- but have just seen that Shirley and Caren are online- there may be others!


Good morning Julie, have been online but preoccupied with a bunch of things trying to get caught up


----------



## jknappva

So glad to hear you got your naughty fur-baby back. That's so scary! Hope you didn't hurt yourself.
Will be keeping your sister in my prayers. I know what it's like to lose a sister and remember well when you lost your other one. I'm praying her health will improve and praying for you comfort....I know how worrying it is.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

DaylilyDawn said:


> Gweniepooh,
> If you will post a picture of your orange daylily I may be able to help you ID it.I am thinking of an orange one now but will not say what it is until I see a photo.


We have burgundy lilies in front of our building. I'd never seen lilies that color before. Very striking.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Keep on bopping those little things.


Oh, so cute.
Hope David is home where he's safe until the bad weather clears.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Kaye, I forgot you had a horror of mice -- I wouldn't have posted it if I had remembered. This little one is a friendly little fellow- Hayley told me that after seeing mine (she used to make lego 'parks' and circuses , and the mouse was supposed to be an elephant and her little doll boy would sit on him. imagination --that she would never see a mouse without thinking of the fun she had with mine.
> 
> Her mother does not like mice either. He does look realistic and I won a carving prize for beginners at the annual show at the park.


Oh, it's alright, as long as I know it's not real it's all good, it's when I *think* it's real or it is real that I have issues, I didn't have dreams about him, but the vole things, that did it. lolol... I don't have any deep seated issues do I?  
And you did a very good job on him. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i would like you to be right also - unfortunately - this is for real for us - i am just so tired of it - and it is coming with a stiff breeze that could cause drifting on east/west roads. --- sam


Nope, I wasn't right!:hunf: Sucks!!! Woke up to 31/2 inches on the back rail and 21/2 on the front deck, so probably average of 3 inches over night, it's supposed to continue through tonight at the least. :x So other than going over to take care of Marlas animals while she's at work and for David to shovel at her house, I'm hibernating today.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Maybe if you had been asleep you wouldn't have broken your needle- or had you already broken it?
> Are you going to go back to sleep or stay up now?


LOL :shock: might be right, LOL. Will be up until after 2pm. Have to go out for a bit. :-D thanks for the laugh :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! Just dropping in to "mark my place". Finally finished last week's TP and caught up on this week. We had movie night at church last night and now Bob and I are going out to do our grocery shopping. We usually go during the week now that Bob is retired, but he was called in to work this week to help them catch up for the end of the month - he worked 42.5 hours!! He said that they wouldn't let him take a nap - imagine that- LOL!!
Praying for all who are in need - I'm going to have to buy a new notebook soon - the pages seem to be filling up too fast lately. See you all later. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> I'm actually reading today digest today and had to post this coffee for those who don't read the digest.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241956-1.html


  oh my, you are hot today, can't stop laughing.  thanks


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view.
> 
> Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


So nice to sit and look outside with a cup of coffee, lovely photos


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I have a hard time believing your children aren't interested in the albums of your work. YOu're so very talented and you're lucky that you have an extra special DH who recognized it very early. I don't think there's any craft you haven't succeeded with. The mouse is fantastic and I can see why Pat wanted to be sure you brought him back.
> I was concerned that you hadn't posted much or at all yesterday. But hoped you were just busy and it seemed I was right.
> Hugs,
> Junek


=====================
You are such a good friend, June. I am fine. Went swimming yesterday, and worked on my orange cardigan, did some workshop 'stuff' and surfed KP a bit -- I am doing well.

I think my kids have grown up with my work -- Kelly has some of it on his walls, Lisa has never been particularly interested. But 4 
photo albums don't seem too interesting. To each his own.

I have found a place here which warms my heart -- It isn't that I
mind my stuff being in albums, but I get so much pleasure in 
sharing my work with you all. I appreciate your support and your kind words - all of you.

God Gives us different gifts - my sister was a wonderful athlete and her family is too. My son is one of the kindest people I have ever met - He retired awhile ago and l50 People flew in from all over Canada to share his retirement party. The people on this Tea Party are all so different. I have a friend who is a wonderful business woman she also is active in the crisis shelter here. She is so talented but you can't point to it and say, Oh that is wonderful.

I see Julie's wonderful lace, and Carens' wonderful home making and life strengths, her strength and kindness to her family.

I see Sam's inate kindness - I see your support of everyone on this Tea Party. Rookie, Pacer, Martina, and on and on - Gwennies wonderful humor, Angora's kindness and her courage to try new things,
Kaye's love for David which reminds me of our younger days, Ohio Joy's faith which I admire and try to live up to- the things so many of us have dealt with and have overcome.

Sorlenna's talent, and kindness, Sugar Sugar's love for her daughter, and on an on. Purple's humor and talent, and kindness too.

There is no possible way I could mention everyone. We are all so different - we all have our own talent - every single person does.

I would not have been able to do my own thing if it hadn't been for the support of my husband. Who is any luckier than I am? Each of us have our own gifts -- some are more obvious to others , but who is to say that one talent is any better than another.

Kindness is a talent, - there are people on here who have never shown an unkind thought - we are all individuals. I am not 
any different than anyone else. I wonder sometimes if I share too much , but then I think it gives pleasure to me and to all of you. Just like all our posts give pleasure to each of us. Melody's love and caring for her husband and son. Darowil's good ness and 
down to earth advice, Dear Charlotte who contributed so much.

I am one of us - you are one of us - each one of us contributes. I 
gain so much from this group. I am just glad that i can contribute.

If I didn't mention your name it is not because you are not just as valuable a friend as any of the others. I think it is that I wan't to 
let you all know how much you ALL mean to me on this tea party.

Everyone has value - everyone!


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> we are to get six to eight inches over the weekend - i can just hardly wait - not. --- sam


That must be the 'weather event' that we are expecting on Monday. Rain, Freezing Rain, Sleet, and if that isn't enough, SNOW on top of it all. Oh goody.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Well I've been to bed and not sccedded in sleeping so got up. And now I need a dentist visit- should be OK till Monday but I have just lost a large part of one of my teeth.
> Will listen to the cricket as I am awake. We are doing well so far on this the first day of the third and final test.


Pray you are not in to much pain,


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Wonder what Mum would think if I told she was responsible for someone in America having a nightmare?


LOL!!! Poor woman would probably think I was nuts. Not to say I'm not. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> will pray for Kim too


Me too, I some how missed the first post. Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Springtime Good Morning back at you. Just as an exclamation point to our weather---I think my wireless clock, barometer, thermometer has frozen up --- we'll need to bring the sensor in for a day or two to see if that helps. Right now, it only shows the time and the indoor temperature, but the outside measurements are all plain dashes!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view.
> 
> Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I'm actually reading today digest today and had to post this coffee for those who don't read the digest.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241956-1.html


 :mrgreen: Love Maggie Smith! The second was cute, the 3rd is me in the morning to a T.


----------



## pacer

Poledra...I love the bunny. He should not feel guilty for bopping those crazy field mice. Just keep him away from Shirley's cute little mouse. He would have to bop that one for quite some time to destroy him and I think Pat would bop that bunny if he does not leave "his" mouse alone.

Southerngal....praying for your sister. Unfortunately, diabetes is not just self controlled. It is a complicated disease and even those who eat well and exercise can have that disease. Thanks for the suggestion for broccoli cheese soup. I have a friend whose dad was recently diagnosed with advanced cancer and he has been craving broccoli cheese soup. I will be sharing this suggestion with her.

Sam...we are to expect 3-5 inches of snow this weekend. I just saw that we have now exceeded 100 inches of snow for this winter. We have had 101.7" of snow so far. Good thing some of it has melted off already. Stay warm this weekend. I think we are advised that we should be having another arctic blast through Wednesday and then warm up to low 30's for the end of the week. Thanks for all the time and energy you put into our opening each week. It is greatly appreciated.

I am feeling a bit better. Still a bit of lingering pressure on left side of face. I have been drinking lots of orange juice and taking cold medicine even though I don't have a cough. Others at work are having similar problems so I think it is just some crud we are passing on to each other. That is what we get for working so close together and touching the same things as the other people. Having a 3 day break from each other is a good thing this weekend.


----------



## pacer

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll mention that to him... Not so sure he could handle this on a grill though...... (Forgive my spelling errors... I've spotted two already... typing without a good light is not great.)


Heidi was kind enough to let us use her kitchen last summer. She has a nice sized kitchen so DH could do it however it works best.


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Last year, this site was mentioned on KTP and it gives instructions for a gorgeous cowl. Here's the link
> 
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html
> 
> Might brighten a day when spring is emerging. Lovely and bright here in Belfast. Oh! It's so good to be back in contact with the KTP family. My computer had been hit by a browser hi-jacker virus. That was a new one I hadn't heard of before.


sorry to hear you had computer problems but glad it wasn't because you were feeling bad. Seems like some too smart person is always coming up with new viruses. If they used their brains legally, they'd be millionaires....but they must have a mental twist since they want to cause irritation to so many people.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view.
> 
> Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


Great sunrise, but I do like the view better from inside than out, it's much warmer from the inside. :wink: 
2f/-16.6c here today is the high, low of -4f/-20c :x not fun, not as cold as yours, but I don't have that heavy of winter gear, don't usually need it. Next year though, I'm getting snow pants, snow boots and everything, in hopes that I rarely have to wear them (or never). :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

It is -42C wind chill - bright and sunny but bitterly cold. The weather man just warned us to make sure if we were outside that our faces and extremities were covered as it would take less than two minutes to freeze. 

I feel for all of you who are not used to this type of winter. We at least have clothes, cars, block heaters, heating systems, winter prepared roads which even though the weather is taken into consideration, still manage to get pot holes. I admit I don't enjoy it at all, actually I never was a skier, or winter lover. My son and family thrive in the winter. 

I hope you all stay off the roads, stay warm. if you own a house - run your taps (very little water needed to keep your pipes from freezing. Run them steadily - it keeps the pipes running free. better to pay for extra water than to have your pipes freeze in bitter weather.

We used to have to do that all the time but now most of our homes are insulated so it is not a problem. 

My thoughts are with you all. Time for me to stop 'preaching' about anything -grin. All of you behave yourselves, and KNIT.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, there was a frost overnight, but the flowers are all ok.
> 
> Dawn your lilies are gorgeous and Shirley what a wonderful little mouse, so life like, I just love it.
> 
> Gks coming to stay tonight so we will be busy making a mess :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone has a relaxing week end and sending healing and peaceful vibes and Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photo for today


Frost on your garden is beautiful....I know you and the GKs wll have fun making the mess.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I did. The one in the that posting is one I was going to get for a certain teen who is a bear before morning coffee.


LOL! Poor Chrissy! I completely feel her early morning pain! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

ptofValerie said:


> Last year, this site was mentioned on KTP and it gives instructions for a gorgeous cowl. Here's the link
> 
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html
> 
> Might brighten a day when spring is emerging. Lovely and bright here in Belfast. Oh! It's so good to be back in contact with the KTP family. My computer had been hit by a browser hi-jacker virus. That was a new one I hadn't heard of before.


We are delighted to have you back as well. I hate it that people need to hack others and give viruses. These people need to get a new job as their current job is not for the good of mankind. Fortunately, I was sent a warning when someone was trying to access my gmail from another country. I was able to change my password and set things right before they could do anything.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, June!
> a shot of the snowfall yesterday on the Seaward Kaikoura Mountains- winter is definitely not far away


So beautiful!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I'm with you still haven't mastered it.


Neither have I....but then there's so much knitting I'm still struggling to master that the posting in color is way, way in the background of items to learn.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

flyty1n said:


> I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


Some one posted a picture of one 2 or 3 days ago, she said she wanted to try with regular yarn & it looked fine.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view.
> 
> Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


How beautiful, Caren...than you and PurpleFi for bring all that loveliness to the morning. And even a pansy coffee cup in the foreground.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Oh, so cute.
> Hope David is home where he's safe until the bad weather clears.
> Junek


 :thumbup: Me too. I think he has to head back out on Monday though. He's out shoveling and at the moment, I looked out and he's across the street shoveling the ladies walk across the street. She lives by herself and is older, we don't see her much, except when she leaves/comes home from work. 
We'll go over to Marlas in a few hours and get things done there too. I'll make him a big cup of hot cocoa with his little marshmallows when he comes in, and I'll make him his bacon/egg/potato breakfast tacos in just a bit.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Commiserations about needing the dental visit!- you will have to take care what you eat through Sunday! is it in front or back? Have not notice what is happening with the cricket- I had only half an ear to the sports news last night!


I thought about you and your teeth the other day, Julie and wondered how they're doing. You haven't mentioned them in a while....so I assume the two of you are getting on.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, June!
> a shot of the snowfall yesterday on the Seaward Kaikoura Mountains- winter is definitely not far away


thanks for an additional beautiful picture this morning, Julie. I'm still wrapping my mind around the fact that you and our Ozzie friends are looking forward to winter and over here, we're more than ready for spring/summer.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Sam- I am glad you are using the tags and I know that you will find it easier to post your weekly threads and recipes.

It opens a new world when you can highlight things and I find it really helpful with the workshops.

I do all my openings, little newsletters etc. in a document. I just discovered a couple of weeks ago that I can add the tags when I am typing the original document before I copy and paste it. Then when I have pasted it they are already there. You might have done that but I never even thought of it -- It is a hassle to have to go to the actual thread to highlight. I still have to read each line but it is obvious if I have done a tag incorrectly as the * etc. are typed and you can usually see what you have done incorrectly.

It really makes it easier to divided subjects up. Way to go!!*


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, June!
> a shot of the snowfall yesterday on the Seaward Kaikoura Mountains- winter is definitely not far away


You don't get snow where you live do you? I always think of New Zealand as rather tropical.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Poledra...I love the bunny. He should not feel guilty for bopping those crazy field mice. Just keep him away from Shirley's cute little mouse. He would have to bop that one for quite some time to destroy him and I think Pat would bop that bunny if he does not leave "his" mouse alone.
> 
> Southerngal....praying for your sister. Unfortunately, diabetes is not just self controlled. It is a complicated disease and even those who eat well and exercise can have that disease. Thanks for the suggestion for broccoli cheese soup. I have a friend whose dad was recently diagnosed with advanced cancer and he has been craving broccoli cheese soup. I will be sharing this suggestion with her.
> 
> Sam...we are to expect 3-5 inches of snow this weekend. I just saw that we have now exceeded 100 inches of snow for this winter. We have had 101.7" of snow so far. Good thing some of it has melted off already. Stay warm this weekend. I think we are advised that we should be having another arctic blast through Wednesday and then warm up to low 30's for the end of the week. Thanks for all the time and energy you put into our opening each week. It is greatly appreciated.
> 
> I am feeling a bit better. Still a bit of lingering pressure on left side of face. I have been drinking lots of orange juice and taking cold medicine even though I don't have a cough. Others at work are having similar problems so I think it is just some crud we are passing on to each other. That is what we get for working so close together and touching the same things as the other people. Having a 3 day break from each other is a good thing this weekend.


LOL! Me thinks you might be right about Pat bopping the bunny, but, Shirley could carve a cute little bunny to sit next to mousy. 
Unfortunately that is one of the problems of working so closely together, it just runs in circles through everyone and back again I think. Sure hope you are all back to fully healthy soon.


----------



## jknappva

let you all know how much you ALL mean to me on this tea party.

Everyone has value - everyone![/quote]

Shirley, the KTP would be a poorer place without your contributions. You're so generous sharing your talent and knowledge. ANd your artwork of all kinds is an inspiration to all of us...at least, to me. 
I can't wait to see the orange sweater completed. I remember when you first showed a picture of it. It was so lovely with the brown collar with the bright orange. It looked as if it was fur-trimmed. I have nothing orange but it made me think of knitting one with brown trim.
See, I told you you were an inspiration.
I'm so hoping the move to the coast does happen. I can't wait to see your pictures of that area.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Springtime Good Morning back at you. Just as an exclamation point to our weather---I think my wireless clock, barometer, thermometer has frozen up --- we'll need to bring the sensor in for a day or two to see if that helps. Right now, it only shows the time and the indoor temperature, but the outside measurements are all plain dashes!


Maybe your outside sensor needs a new battery, I know ours eats batteries when it gets really cold.


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> That must be the 'weather event' that we are expecting on Monday. Rain, Freezing Rain, Sleet, and if that isn't enough, SNOW on top of it all. Oh goody.


And here on the coast of VA they're trying to make me believe we may get 1-3" of snow on Mon. But then they showed the temperature as being 55F...does that sound like an oxymoron to anyone but me???! ROFL!! Someone made a mistake somewhere.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

I am feeling a bit better. Still a bit of lingering pressure on left side of face. I have been drinking lots of orange juice and taking cold medicine even though I don't have a cough. Others at work are having similar problems so I think it is just some crud we are passing on to each other. That is what we get for working so close together and touching the same things as the other people. Having a 3 day break from each other is a good thing this weekend.[/quote]

So glad you're feeling better. Perhaps the 3-day weekend will give you a chance to get completely well.
Hugs,
June


----------



## flyty1n

Darowil, here's hoping you have someone who is on call from your dental office so they can, at least, put a temporary stainless steel crown on that tooth to prevent it from cracking further, especially down into the roots. It will be able to be salvaged, most likely, if you can keep that from happening. If your own dental office does not have such a service, then there is, most likely, one you can find who can do that for you listed in your yellow pages. Once it has cracked into the roots, that tooth is a goner. Best of luck.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Me too. I think he has to head back out on Monday though. He's out shoveling and at the moment, I looked out and he's across the street shoveling the ladies walk across the street. She lives by herself and is older, we don't see her much, except when she leaves/comes home from work.
> We'll go over to Marlas in a few hours and get things done there too. I'll make him a big cup of hot cocoa with his little marshmallows when he comes in, and I'll make him his bacon/egg/potato breakfast tacos in just a bit.


Wish I were close enough to get in on those delicious -sounding breakfast tacos!! And I'm starting to think about getting my mid-morning snack...much later than usual since I slept late this morning. Now I feel as if half the day is gone since I slept until 6:45!
So considerate of David to shovel for the neighbor.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> I hope!!!!! (That is our plan) The thought is overwhelming but then we decided to slowly get things ready and worry about getting help for the heavy stuff when the time comes. Heaven knows when that will be exactly. That little mouse is part of our household and will move with us. sort of silly but we are rather fond of him.


I am sure he will not take up too much space. Pat could put him in his shirt pocket and let him peak out. Just kidding. I think the airlines would confiscate the mouse as he might induce panic.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> And here on the coast of VA they're trying to make me believe we may get 1-3" of snow on Mon. But then they showed the temperature as being 55F...does that sound like an oxymoron to anyone but me???! ROFL!! Someone made a mistake somewhere.
> Junek


This weather has been strange. We had thundersnow last week. My computer does not even recognize that word so that shows how strange it is.


----------



## angelam

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Just dropping in to "mark my place". Finally finished last week's TP and caught up on this week. We had movie night at church last night and now Bob and I are going out to do our grocery shopping. We usually go during the week now that Bob is retired, but he was called in to work this week to help them catch up for the end of the month - he worked 42.5 hours!! He said that they wouldn't let him take a nap - imagine that- LOL!!
> Praying for all who are in need - I'm going to have to buy a new notebook soon - the pages seem to be filling up too fast lately. See you all later. Love and prayers, Paula


Bob sounds like me! They call you up and ask if you could "just come in to help out for a few hours" and you finish up doing full time! I've been doing this since the beginning of January but they now have someone to take over so once I've got her trained up I'll be a free agent again! Hope I can pull out gradually over the next two or three weeks. It hasn't been too bad through the winter months but now that spring is here (??) I want to be out and about enjoying it! I don't do work when the sun shines!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Great sunrise, but I do like the view better from inside than out, it's much warmer from the inside. :wink:
> 2f/-16.6c here today is the high, low of -4f/-20c :x not fun, not as cold as yours, but I don't have that heavy of winter gear, don't usually need it. Next year though, I'm getting snow pants, snow boots and everything, in hopes that I rarely have to wear them (or never). :roll:


Thanks nearly missed it only caught the last bit. I will say it is much nicer looking out on some mornings. I can get nearly the same shot from inside. Only one person maybe two have a photo taken from in the house. :wink: :wink: I don't have heavy winter gear, ok that I wear. I put lotion on then layers. I am going to invest in a new pair of boots though, mine are not really warm. I can go out in wool socks and my feet stay warmer. :lol:


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> It is -42C wind chill - bright and sunny but bitterly cold. The weather man just warned us to make sure if we were outside that our faces and extremities were covered as it would take less than two minutes to freeze.
> 
> I feel for all of you who are not used to this type of winter. We at least have clothes, cars, block heaters, heating systems, winter prepared roads which even though the weather is taken into consideration, still manage to get pot holes. I admit I don't enjoy it at all, actually I never was a skier, or winter lover. My son and family thrive in the winter.
> 
> I hope you all stay off the roads, stay warm. if you own a house - run your taps (very little water needed to keep your pipes from freezing. Run them steadily - it keeps the pipes running free. better to pay for extra water than to have your pipes freeze in bitter weather.
> 
> We used to have to do that all the time but now most of our homes are insulated so it is not a problem.
> 
> My thoughts are with you all. Time for me to stop 'preaching' about anything -grin. All of you behave yourselves, and KNIT.


OK Mom. I will run the water and knit. I get to tell my guys that I am just doing what I am told to do! You bring a smile to my face. Have a wonderful day as well. By the way....I do hope that when you move, you will not take as long as Melody to come back on line and check in with us.


----------



## jheiens

June, there are pieced quilts in which the blocks are sown from much smaller pieces of materials that are joined into larger squares. These are then joined together or placed within framing pieces. That is what we are all most familiar with; then, there are whole cloth quilts for which the entire top layer is all of one piece. The backing, batting, and top are joined solely with the quilting pattern and the seaming at the edge finishing around the outside of the body of the quilt.

These are the kinds of quilts I do. The cutting and sewing up of the little pieces would have me in an asylum for certain. Besides, I can't quite see paying rather high prices for perfectly good fabric and cutting it into small pieces so that I could join them together again with teeny, tiny seams!! Those two facts are just beyond my concept of intelligence and efficient use of my time and resources. LOL

And before the piece-quilters jump in this, I know there is creativity involved in your piecing and placing of the bits and squares artistically. *But* that talent and skill are beyond my abilities. I enjoy your works but they will not be mine.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

I just was a wonderful thread and here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241583-1.html

My son has shared raising our Grand daughter from the moment she was born as her mother flies as a Flight attendant and he is the best 'mom' I am very proud of both of them and the little one.


----------



## jheiens

Julie, what a beautiful picture of the mountain with new snow. Thanks for posting. Love the contrast with the beach and incoming wave.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> OK Mom. I will run the water and knit. I get to tell my guys that I am just doing what I am told to do! You bring a smile to my face. Have a wonderful day as well. By the way....I do hope that when you move, you will not take as long as Melody to come back on line and check in with us.


It won't be for some time yet. Our kids are still getting their house ready to sell. They won't move until gd is out of school and we won't move until they have bought a house and are reasonably settled. could be this time or a bit later next year. We are just slowly getting ready I doubt I would manage to stay away even if I had to use the library computer!

Glad you are behaving yourself :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> =====================
> You are such a good friend, June. I am fine. Went swimming yesterday, and worked on my orange cardigan, did some workshop 'stuff' and surfed KP a bit -- I am doing well.
> 
> I think my kids have grown up with my work -- Kelly has some of it on his walls, Lisa has never been particularly interested. But 4
> photo albums don't seem too interesting. To each his own.
> 
> I have found a place here which warms my heart -- It isn't that I
> mind my stuff being in albums, but I get so much pleasure in
> sharing my work with you all. I appreciate your support and your kind words - all of you.
> 
> God Gives us different gifts - my sister was a wonderful athlete and her family is too. My son is one of the kindest people I have ever met - He retired awhile ago and l50 People flew in from all over Canada to share his retirement party. The people on this Tea Party are all so different. I have a friend who is a wonderful business woman she also is active in the crisis shelter here. She is so talented but you can't point to it and say, Oh that is wonderful.
> 
> I see Julie's wonderful lace, and Carens' wonderful home making and life strengths, her strength and kindness to her family.
> 
> I see Sam's inate kindness - I see your support of everyone on this Tea Party. Rookie, Pacer, Martina, and on and on - Gwennies wonderful humor, Angora's kindness and her courage to try new things,
> Kaye's love for David which reminds me of our younger days, Ohio Joy's faith which I admire and try to live up to- the things so many of us have dealt with and have overcome.
> 
> Sorlenna's talent, and kindness, Sugar Sugar's love for her daughter, and on an on. Purple's humor and talent, and kindness too.
> 
> There is no possible way I could mention everyone. We are all so different - we all have our own talent - every single person does.
> 
> I would not have been able to do my own thing if it hadn't been for the support of my husband. Who is any luckier than I am? Each of us have our own gifts -- some are more obvious to others , but who is to say that one talent is any better than another.
> 
> Kindness is a talent, - there are people on here who have never shown an unkind thought - we are all individuals. I am not
> any different than anyone else. I wonder sometimes if I share too much , but then I think it gives pleasure to me and to all of you. Just like all our posts give pleasure to each of us. Melody's love and caring for her husband and son. Darowil's good ness and
> down to earth advice, Dear Charlotte who contributed so much.
> 
> I am one of us - you are one of us - each one of us contributes. I
> gain so much from this group. I am just glad that i can contribute.
> 
> If I didn't mention your name it is not because you are not just as valuable a friend as any of the others. I think it is that I wan't to
> let you all know how much you ALL mean to me on this tea party.
> 
> Everyone has value - everyone!


Shirley - you say kindness is a talent and you surely have it in shed loads. Your kindness in sharing all your skills with us here at KTP and in your workshops is wonderful. You're absolutely right we are all friends here and we all contribute as much as each other in all sorts of ways. I feel very fortunate to have found such a group. Long live KTP!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

ptofValerie said:


> Last year, this site was mentioned on KTP and it gives instructions for a gorgeous cowl. Here's the link
> 
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html
> 
> Might brighten a day when spring is emerging. Lovely and bright here in Belfast. Oh! It's so good to be back in contact with the KTP family. My computer had been hit by a browser hi-jacker virus. That was a new one I hadn't heard of before.


Very clever pattern and one I think the grands would like.... Must remember to bookmark that...


----------



## Dreamweaver

flyty1n said:


> I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


Yes, someone posted a picture of a couple done in plain yarn and they were very nice. She felt they were better for a child's toy... not so hairy and likely to lose some fuzz...


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from still sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely day here. LM has gone off to ballet and then to a party and GS and DH have been out doing some planting in the garden. I have sewn 9 zips into dresses for DDs school production and now I am sitting and knitting for five minutes.

Hoping everyone is having a good week end.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> I'm actually reading today digest today and had to post this coffee for those who don't read the digest.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241956-1.html


So needed by my two DD's.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Shirley, you will be pleased to know I am nearly finished on the second sleeve for my aran and then it's just a matter of blocking and joining up, oh and doing the neck band.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view.
> 
> Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


Just love the colors and the snow... but I don't have to deal with it...


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> How beautiful, Caren...than you and PurpleFi for bring all that loveliness to the morning. And even a pansy coffee cup in the foreground.
> Junek


Thank you. I love PurpleFi's photos too, look forward to them every day. My pansy cup is my ready for gardening cup. Chrissy and I are going to plant a herb garden in my large planter box hoping this week end.


----------



## ChrisEl

Poledra65 said:


> I'll make him a big cup of hot cocoa with his little marshmallows when he comes in, and I'll make him his bacon/egg/potato breakfast tacos in just a bit.


It is very nice of him to help out the neighbor. The tacos will be a nice reward. I love breakfast tacos and that combination is my favorite...will have to make some soon. DD buys them in Austin but haven't found any good ones here...


----------



## pacer

angelam said:


> Shirley - you say kindness is a talent and you surely have it in shed loads. Your kindness in sharing all your skills with us here at KTP and in your workshops is wonderful. You're absolutely right we are all friends here and we all contribute as much as each other in all sorts of ways. I feel very fortunate to have found such a group. Long live KTP!!


 :thumbup: I so agree. I hope that nobody feels that they share too much as I do enjoy my knitting family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh my Sam, love the recipes. I can't get my Evernote to work the way it used to but I am copying and pasting to Word. Wow, I wonder if I will be able to come to Ohio for my mom's birthday with all this bad weather or to Chris's surgery. Sure don't want to do it in whiteouts. Bad enough just driving in this area let alone 5 1/2 hrs. of bad weather each way.

Daylily...Wow, love the photos of those blossoms. Makes me want to move there just to have my own Meyer lemon tree. They are the sweetest lemons ever. Glad to hear the Daylily shawl is coming along and hope you can get your new yarn soon.

Sam, I do use lemon in the place of butter on a baked potato. I would also do a combination of a little lemon, olive oil, and garlic. Mmmmmmm There are products out there but I just use this. Sometimes I use hummus and add a little lemon if it doesn't have enough so both posts tie in together for me.


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from still sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely day here. LM has gone off to ballet and then to a party and GS and DH have been out doing some planting in the garden. I have sewn 9 zips into dresses for DDs school production and now I am sitting and knitting for five minutes.
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a good week end.


Do you have the timer set? If I say that I am going to knit for 5 minutes or even so many rows, I usually go well beyond that! Glad that you are getting a moment to sit and knit. Enjoy the GKs this weekend. The mess will be worth it.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Shirley, you will be pleased to know I am nearly finished on the second sleeve for my aran and then it's just a matter of blocking and joining up, oh and doing the neck band.


Way to go!! make sure you post pictures in the workshop and the Parade. I am coming along with my sweater too. I just have to use some sense and get off of KP! It would have been finished long ago!


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, yes feast or famine re: drought to flooding. Los Angeles got more rain in one day than they had ALL YEAR last year. I suspect that is true for us also but haven't heard it officially. We are 15 miles east of the Sierra Nevada mountains so luckily no flooding from this storm. Thank you for asking.


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, love your mouse. Your artistic talent certainly shows in so many areas.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from still sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely day here. LM has gone off to ballet and then to a party and GS and DH have been out doing some planting in the garden. I have sewn 9 zips into dresses for DDs school production and now I am sitting and knitting for five minutes.
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a good week end.


Wow you have been busy today. Taking a break is a good idea even if only five minutes.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying?
> 
> looking back I wish I had a dollar for all the things I tried!!
> 
> We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!!
> 
> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


~~~Cute little mouse!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Julie, have been online but preoccupied with a bunch of things trying to get caught up


I am reading, this Caren a few hours later! I logged off and actually achieved a little sleep! Are you still as cold as ever- or has it eased it's grip a little as the day progressed? Is Parker back in the barn?- I guess being so cold again means at least that you are not in flood presently- but with even more snow I would think that is a high probability when the thaw does come. It will be good when spring arrives and you are able to replenish your Maple Syrup supplies! Thanks for the comment about the snowy Kaikoura Mountains photo- I personally find the South Island much more majestic than the North- and as a LoTR fan, and I think now Hobbit fan, you will have seen some of our finest scenery. Mind you there are always drawbacks- they have the largest sandflies as well!


----------



## jheiens

I believe that everything that Shirley as posted about each individual who is any part of KTP is what Tim has in mind when he sings the old Miley Cyrus lyric, "You've got a diamond inside of your heart." We are ALL valuable and worthy of the love and admiration of the rest of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Nope, I wasn't right!:hunf: Sucks!!! Woke up to 31/2 inches on the back rail and 21/2 on the front deck, so probably average of 3 inches over night, it's supposed to continue through tonight at the least. :x So other than going over to take care of Marlas animals while she's at work and for David to shovel at her house, I'm hibernating today.


Good on you, for being there so faithfully for Marla! (and the animals)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you! When they bloom I just may have to do that! Thank you. When I was very young we lived in rental that had them all around the patio. I remember we called them tiger lilies as they were orange with blackish speckles. Like I stated before the ones I have now are just a solid orange but I love them. I will try and remember your offer once they bloom.


DaylilyDawn said:


> Gweniepooh,
> If you will post a picture of your orange daylily I may be able to help you ID it.I am thinking of an orange one now but will not say what it is until I see a photo.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> Any type of pear can be used in this recipe as long as it is firm.
> 
> 2/3 cup (4 3/4 oz.)sugar
> 
> 3 firm pears, halved, seeds removed with a large melon baller, and 1/4 inch trimmed of the bottom of each pear half so it will stand upright
> 
> 2/3 cup heavy cream
> 
> Salt
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon whole black peppercorns, roughly crushed (This can be done with the back of a heavy pan and a rocking motion or spread in an even layer in a zip-lock plastic bag and whack them with a rolling pin or meat pounder.)
> 
> 3 oz, strong blue cheese (such as Stilton) cut into sic attractive wedges
> 
> 1. Measure 1/3 cup water into a 12 inch nonstick skillet over high heat. Pour the sugar into the center of the pan, taking care not to let the crystals adhere to the side of the pan. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally, until the sugar is fully dissolved and the mixture is bubbling wildly. Add the pears to the skillet, cut side down, cover, reduce heat to medium-high, and cook until the ears are nearly render (a paring knife inserted into the center of the pears feels slight resistance), 13 to 15 minutes.
> 
> 2. Uncover, reduce the heat to medium, and cook until the sauce is golden brown and the cut sides of the pears are partly caramelized, 3 to 5 minutes. Pour the heavy cream around the pears and cook, shaking the pan back and forth until the sauce is a smooth, deep caramel color and the cut sides of the pears are beautifully golden, 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> 3. Remove the pan from the heat. Using tongs, carefully remove the pears from the pan and place cut-side up on a wire rack set over a rimmed baking sheet. Cool slightly. Season the sauce left in the pan with salt to taste and the crushed black pepper, then pour it into a liquid measuring cup.
> 
> 4. Carefully, (the pears will still be hot) stand each pear half upright on an individual plate and arrange a wedge of the blue cheese beside it. Drizzle the plate and some of the pear with the caramel sauce. Serve immediately. (Alternatively, the pears can be stood upright on a large serving platter, passing the warm caramel sauce and the clue chees separately.)
> 
> Should have given credit. This is from "Restaurant Favorites at Home" by the editors of Cook's Illustrated magazine and was adapted from a dish served at Tea Tray in the Sky in Cambridge, Mass.


~~~Thank you Jynx...this sounds SOOO yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up again. Had some sad news that the brother of one of my friends died of a heart attack last night, most unexpected.

DH is off making a delivery. We have volleyball at 3... Managed to make a few mistakes on quilt block last night so I'm headed upstairs.. That is, right after I put something in this growling tummy and finish picking up the kitchen.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> =====================
> You are such a good friend, June. I am fine. Went swimming yesterday, and worked on my orange cardigan, did some workshop 'stuff' and surfed KP a bit -- I am doing well.
> 
> I think my kids have grown up with my work -- Kelly has some of it on his walls, Lisa has never been particularly interested. But 4
> photo albums don't seem too interesting. To each his own.
> 
> I have found a place here which warms my heart -- It isn't that I
> mind my stuff being in albums, but I get so much pleasure in
> sharing my work with you all. I appreciate your support and your kind words - all of you.
> 
> God Gives us different gifts - my sister was a wonderful athlete and her family is too. My son is one of the kindest people I have ever met - He retired awhile ago and l50 People flew in from all over Canada to share his retirement party. The people on this Tea Party are all so different. I have a friend who is a wonderful business woman she also is active in the crisis shelter here. She is so talented but you can't point to it and say, Oh that is wonderful.
> 
> I see Julie's wonderful lace, and Carens' wonderful home making and life strengths, her strength and kindness to her family.
> 
> I see Sam's inate kindness - I see your support of everyone on this Tea Party. Rookie, Pacer, Martina, and on and on - Gwennies wonderful humor, Angora's kindness and her courage to try new things,
> Kaye's love for David which reminds me of our younger days, Ohio Joy's faith which I admire and try to live up to- the things so many of us have dealt with and have overcome.
> 
> Sorlenna's talent, and kindness, Sugar Sugar's love for her daughter, and on an on. Purple's humor and talent, and kindness too.
> 
> There is no possible way I could mention everyone. We are all so different - we all have our own talent - every single person does.
> 
> I would not have been able to do my own thing if it hadn't been for the support of my husband. Who is any luckier than I am? Each of us have our own gifts -- some are more obvious to others , but who is to say that one talent is any better than another.
> 
> Kindness is a talent, - there are people on here who have never shown an unkind thought - we are all individuals. I am not
> any different than anyone else. I wonder sometimes if I share too much , but then I think it gives pleasure to me and to all of you. Just like all our posts give pleasure to each of us. Melody's love and caring for her husband and son. Darowil's good ness and
> down to earth advice, Dear Charlotte who contributed so much.
> 
> I am one of us - you are one of us - each one of us contributes. I
> gain so much from this group. I am just glad that i can contribute.
> 
> If I didn't mention your name it is not because you are not just as valuable a friend as any of the others. I think it is that I wan't to
> let you all know how much you ALL mean to me on this tea party.
> 
> Everyone has value - everyone!


You have become quite the philosopher, Shirley! but what you say is true. And it is great that you give credit to Pat- it does make such a difference to have that support.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> I'm with you!!! I can still feel spring coming, but the problem is that it isn't here yet. :? David looked at the weather and said it's supposed to be ice cube cold tomorrow and we are supposed to get snow tonight and tomorrow. I just checked my weather on the laptop and it's saying cold and cloudy but no snow so I'm hoping mines right and his is wrong. lol


~~~The weather channel reported this morning that most institutions were not prepared for this winter....but the Farmer's Almanac did predict a particularly snowy & cold winter. And for March.....it's going to be colder than normal. Just sayin'......


----------



## Bonnie7591

Valerie hope all goes well with the surgery. Glad to see you back here.

Joy, glad you are not affected by the flooding but also that you got some rain to settle the dust.

Every morning I enjoy all the great photos posted, we get to see the world without leaving home.

I have a question for all you smart ladies. I am having trouble with one of my kitchen chairs scraping the finish from my vinyl tile floor. I have purchased several different kinds of the felt pads & they always come off. Is there anything else I can try? I have seen the little socks that can be crocheted but they are kind of ugly. I have the felts on the other chairs & they seem to stick but won't stay on the captains chair.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Just love the colors and the snow... but I don't have to deal with it...


I wish the colours had of showed up more true to what I was looking at. The deep pink was more of a red than pink.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you! When they bloom I just may have to do that! Thank you. When I was very young we lived in rental that had them all around the patio. I remember we called them tiger lilies as they were orange with blackish speckles. Like I stated before the ones I have now are just a solid orange but I love them. I will try and remember your offer once they bloom.


I love lilies & have several different varieties. Have you seen the double pink ones called Elodie lilies, they are beautiful & smell great? I also purchased some called tree lilies, they are supposed to get 5 feet tall but as yet are not that big.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, glad your brother is finally better70+ days in hoapita is a long haul.
> 
> ~~~Thanks, Bonnie  Of course, he is coming home on Monday....the day a big snow storm is supposed to hit Pittsburgh. The land around P'bgh is NOT flat! Good grief :?


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from still sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely day here. LM has gone off to ballet and then to a party and GS and DH have been out doing some planting in the garden. I have sewn 9 zips into dresses for DDs school production and now I am sitting and knitting for five minutes.
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a good week end.


Hi Josephine! Hasn't it been a lovely day? I've just been pottering around catching up on domestic chores that don't get done during the week at the moment. I'm hoping to pull out of work over the next 2/3 weeks so we'll have to arrange a meet up soon. x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Try to get the Bernat Pipsqueak. It doesn't come in black but does a dark chocolate and other colors. I'm going to do one in blue & white in it and also one in black & white with the eyelash yarn.


flyty1n said:


> I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


----------



## angelam

Sam, I do use lemon in the place of butter on a baked potato. I would also do a combination of a little lemon, olive oil, and garlic. Mmmmmmm There are products out there but I just use this. Sometimes I use hummus and add a little lemon if it doesn't have enough so both posts tie in together for me.[/quote]

Angora - have never thought of hummus on a baked potato but that sounds like a delicious idea!! Thanks!


----------



## kehinkle

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


I am so sorry that that happened. I had one between my girls and even now I think of the what ifs and what he would look like and such. My heart goes out to her and the whole family.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Commiserations about needing the dental visit!- you will have to take care what you eat through Sunday! is it in front or back? Have not notice what is happening with the cricket- I had only half an ear to the sports news last night!


edge- far enoughback that if it needs to come out it won't be too bad without it.
Finsihed the day inthe cricket very well, well on top.


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> LOL :shock: might be right, LOL. Will be up until after 2pm. Have to go out for a bit. :-D thanks for the laugh :thumbup:


ANd now here I am at almost 4 am with no sleep yet. Will go soon, but figure I may as well catch up here first!


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> Pray you are not in to much pain,


No pain at all- just keep playing with it with my tongue. And I think a bit fell off another one jsut after- and all I was eating was soft liquorice so can't blame hard or chewy food.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Kaye, I forgot you had a horror of mice -- I wouldn't have posted it if I had remembered. This little one is a friendly little fellow- Hayley told me that after seeing mine (she used to make lego 'parks' and circuses , and the mouse was supposed to be an elephant and her little doll boy would sit on him. imagination --that she would never see a mouse without thinking of the fun she had with mine.
> 
> Her mother does not like mice either. He does look realistic and I won a carving prize for beginners at the annual show at the park.


~~~Our DS was very concerned about the mice we caught in mouse traps.....we had to assure him that we just caught them and then released them out in the alley, where they could scamper away. :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Sam- I am glad you are using the tags and I know that you will find it easier to post your weekly threads and recipes.
> 
> It opens a new world when you can highlight things and I find it really helpful with the workshops.
> 
> I do all my openings, little newsletters etc. in a document. I just discovered a couple of weeks ago that I can add the tags when I am typing the original document before I copy and paste it. Then when I have pasted it they are already there. You might have done that but I never even thought of it -- It is a hassle to have to go to the actual thread to highlight. I still have to read each line but it is obvious if I have done a tag incorrectly as the * etc. are typed and you can usually see what you have done incorrectly.
> 
> It really makes it easier to divided subjects up. Way to go!!*


*

Now tha is useful to know SHirley- thank you. Guess it makes sense that it woudl work but never thought of it.*


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Me too. I think he has to head back out on Monday though. He's out shoveling and at the moment, I looked out and he's across the street shoveling the ladies walk across the street. She lives by herself and is older, we don't see her much, except when she leaves/comes home from work.
> We'll go over to Marlas in a few hours and get things done there too. I'll make him a big cup of hot cocoa with his little marshmallows when he comes in, and I'll make him his bacon/egg/potato breakfast tacos in just a bit.


Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


----------



## kehinkle

Designer1234 said:


> here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair.
> When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


He looks so real! So great that Pat has such an attachment with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I thought about you and your teeth the other day, Julie and wondered how they're doing. You haven't mentioned them in a while....so I assume the two of you are getting on.
> Junek


Not really! I wear them when I remember, but I have not yet mastered eating with them- and when the bottom plate bounces- it is SO painful- the dentist has told me to go back to see him when I get the opportunity. He said my tongue is trying too hard to eject them. The top plate however fits beautifully.
Thanks for asking! I try not to whinge on for too long!


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for all you smart ladies. I am having trouble with one of my kitchen chairs scraping the finish from my vinyl tile floor. I have purchased several different kinds of the felt pads & they always come off. Is there anything else I can try? I have seen the little socks that can be crocheted but they are kind of ugly. I have the felts on the other chairs & they seem to stick but won't stay on the captains chair.


You could purchase some stretchy socks made for newborn babies and use them, or put heavy duty Velcro on the bottom of the chair leg and some on either small pieces of carpet or heavy duty felt and try that. The purchased ready made ones are not always suitable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> thanks for an additional beautiful picture this morning, Julie. I'm still wrapping my mind around the fact that you and our Ozzie friends are looking forward to winter and over here, we're more than ready for spring/summer.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I keep saying to people- it is a topsy turvy world! and it really is!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> You don't get snow where you live do you? I always think of New Zealand as rather tropical.


We are definitely NOT tropical but temperate! and no we don't normally get snow up here- although we can get hail. But even then it would not normally lie for more than half an hour.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> OK Mom. I will run the water and knit. I get to tell my guys that I am just doing what I am told to do! You bring a smile to my face. Have a wonderful day as well. By the way....I do hope that when you move, you will not take as long as Melody to come back on line and check in with us.


Hear hear! I know of no way to contact her othe rthan KP or the KTP!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> You have become quite the philosopher, Shirley! but what you say is true. And it is great that you give credit to Pat- it does make such a difference to have that support.


Experience, I guess. I appreciate the kind words about my work, but I also appreciate it that everyone on here has a talent, and I hope they all know it. Life would be pretty boring if we were all the same.


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> My thoughts are with you all. Time for me to stop 'preaching' about anything -grin. All of you behave yourselves, and KNIT.


Yes, ma'am.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> Shirley - you say kindness is a talent and you surely have it in shed loads. Your kindness in sharing all your skills with us here at KTP and in your workshops is wonderful. You're absolutely right we are all friends here and we all contribute as much as each other in all sorts of ways. I feel very fortunate to have found such a group. Long live KTP!!


I agree!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, what a beautiful picture of the mountain with new snow. Thanks for posting. Love the contrast with the beach and incoming wave.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Kaikoura is a very beautiful spot- I am really enjoying the photos that are coming through on facebook from there!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Probably....but just thought it was as tired of this cold weather and just said "I quit!"



Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe your outside sensor needs a new battery, I know ours eats batteries when it gets really cold.


----------



## darowil

Well I think at 4.30 it is time to head to bed. See you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up again. Had some sad news that the brother of one of my friends died of a heart attack last night, most unexpected.
> 
> DH is off making a delivery. We have volleyball at 3... Managed to make a few mistakes on quilt block last night so I'm headed upstairs.. That is, right after I put something in this growling tummy and finish picking up the kitchen.


Sorry to hear of the death- especially as it was not expected- even expected deaths still come as a shock when they actually happen- in my experience.


----------



## Designer1234

kehinkle said:


> I am so sorry that that happened. I had one between my girls and even now I think of the what ifs and what he would look like and such. My heart goes out to her and the whole family.


You are so right Kathy- the questions we think about that can never be answered and the sadness never really leaves us. My heart aches for her too.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> edge- far enoughback that if it needs to come out it won't be too bad without it.
> Finsihed the day inthe cricket very well, well on top.


mmmm guess that is better than being in front! We won't get the news till tonight, being Sunday! (and also because I don't watch the Sports program!)


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Experience, I guess. I appreciate the kind words about my work, but I also appreciate it that everyone on here has a talent, and I hope they all know it. Life would be pretty boring if we were all the same.


It would indeed!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Valerie hope all goes well with the surgery. Glad to see you back here.
> 
> Joy, glad you are not affected by the flooding but also that you got some rain to settle the dust.
> 
> Every morning I enjoy all the great photos posted, we get to see the world without leaving home.
> 
> I have a question for all you smart ladies. I am having trouble with one of my kitchen chairs scraping the finish from my vinyl tile floor. I have purchased several different kinds of the felt pads & they always come off. Is there anything else I can try? I have seen the little socks that can be crocheted but they are kind of ugly. I have the felts on the other chairs & they seem to stick but won't stay on the captains chair.


I wonder if you went to home depot or Roni and asked the place that sells the vinyl tile. -- There must be something that would work on your captains chair. Good luck.


----------



## Southern Gal

Southern Gal said:


> i also wanted to share a great soup i fixed yesterday, and its wonderful and its a pkg mix from wal mart. the brand is SHORE LUNCH-CHEDDAR BROCCOLI soup mix. all you do is add 8 C. of water get it boiling and then whisk in powder soup mix and blend, i had some rice left over and added it, i am telling you its awsome, it is in a big gold pkg. try it. i think its better than the one i make from scratch, and will freeze great. ok, glad to be back, will try to pop in again. Bless you all.


ok, i need to rethink this, i went to wm to buy up some pks to put in freezer, yup, i am that impressed with it, but i now think i got this at a Big Lots, cause wm has no such pkg or brand. so i will check there, it very well could be big lots, cause i frequent them often.
we just did our wm run and bought all sorts of sale items to add match and i freeze it. then since we had no breakfast, we went to a fish place and i had the best baked potato and bowl of beans and slaw, i was so full i brought my hushpuppies and fish home & iced T lots of it. 
think i am going to fix a beef stew for tomorrow and a recipe for sundried tomato and fresh spinach scones. recipe sounds very musty (my gran used to say that all the time) cause you must have more later


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Weekend!! I think Spring is just around the corner!!!


----------



## ChrisEl

Southern Gal said:


> ok, i need to rethink this, i went to wm to buy up some pks to put in freezer, yup, i am that impressed with it, but i now think i got this at a Big Lots, cause wm has no such pkg or brand. so i will check there, it very well could be big lots, cause i frequent them often.
> 
> I looked into it because I love Cheddar Broccoli soup and found that you can get this mix (Shore Lunch) on Amazon--some of the commenters said their grocery store had discontinued it. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for all you smart ladies. I am having trouble with one of my kitchen chairs scraping the finish from my vinyl tile floor. I have purchased several different kinds of the felt pads & they always come off. Is there anything else I can try? I have seen the little socks that can be crocheted but they are kind of ugly. I have the felts on the other chairs & they seem to stick but won't stay on the captains chair.


maybe some Gorilla Glue? I might even consider putting a little finishing nail through the pad and then gluing a bit of felt over that nail... I have had some success with the pads that actually have a nail to go into the leg... They are sturdier than just the piece of felt, but you would need to do all 4 legs because I think they are a little thicker.


----------



## gottastch

busyworkerbee said:


> As an alternative to the sand or salt, you can get ground pumice or orange peel powder or lemon peel powder. Gives differing levels of harshness depending on what you use.


Ground up old-fashioned rolled oats works well too


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> ok, i need to rethink this, i went to wm to buy up some pks to put in freezer, yup, i am that impressed with it, but i now think i got this at a Big Lots, cause wm has no such pkg or brand. so i will check there, it very well could be big lots, cause i frequent them often.
> 
> think i am going to fix a beef stew for tomorrow and a recipe for sundried tomato and fresh spinach scones. recipe sounds very musty (my gran used to say that all the time) cause you must have more later


Scones sound wonderful.. nice and savory. Please update us if you find your soup mix...


----------



## Glennys 2

Hi everyone. Just signing in to get my place.
I did not finish last weeks ktp and feel like I have been gone a lot longer.
Kathy I am so sorry to hear about the loss that your DD and DIL had.
Sam I really loved the recipes this week. You said that you are loosing your sweet tooth. hope that that happens to my DH. I think that he would rather have sweets than anything else.


----------



## Glennys 2

I have a question. A couple of months ago when we were talking about breads and giving wonderful recipes I think that there was a recipe for gluten-free bread. Does anyone remember when that was or where I can find the recipe?


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> Ground up old-fashioned rolled oats works well too


I think kitty litter might help as well. We have a mix up here that seems to be a bit of fairly fine pebbles gravel 1/4' around, and it is mixed with sand. leaves a mess to clean up after but it does help with the ice.

We have big machines that spread it on our main roads as soon as the snow arrives if it is going to be below freezing. They don't get to the side roads as quickly -- just keeping up with the main roads is extremely costly and we have a huge road clearing budget here in the city. This year we reached it over a month ago.


----------



## gottastch

Hello all - wake/funeral for my last remaining aunt went well. Lots of good memories/stories were shared...an uplifting event. Time to get back to normal and find my routine again  I have missed you all...{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}!!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle

Hello from a sunny and cool Georgetown, KY. I finished up this week with the load to Akron, delivering in the a.m., tried to catch some more sleep but they called me for a weekend run. After accepting and making plans to meet my DD1 in Dayton, they called back and said I could deliver on Friday if I got there before midnight. It went to Lebanon, KY and except for a glitch at the shipper (they had just been told that they were closing the factory the end of June, so people just left. One of them being the shipping clerk.) Finally got the paperwork and made it to Lebanon around 8 p.m. Spent the night down there and drove up here this morning. Have a restaurant here that I like having there Sunday brunch. 
Haven't caught up on last week's TP; page 7. So, if I missed birthdays, anniversaries, illnesses or joys, please excuse me. I will try to read more. 
Shirley, you are an inspiration as are a lot of others on here. It must be wonderful having a spouse who is so supportive. Your kids may change there mind about the albums as years go by. I have nothing of my grandparent except for a few photos and memories.
Caron, Julie, Purplefi and others who have posted pic, thank you. I see so much that I would like to share but usually don't have the time or safe opportunity to take a pic. I needed a dash mounted camera that I could voice control.
Sam, great recipes. Want to try the cauliflower ones the next time I am home. The roasted ones sounds delish.
Mary, hope you are feeling better. My DS and DGC all had something last week. Luckily, they were on schoo break. All are feeling better now, even went sledding last weekend. 
Working on a pair of socks but not getting too far. Have the toes done but haven't decided on a pattern yet for the top.
Hope everyone has a great weekend. Stay safe.
Kathy


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the side note busyworkerbee - i have never heard of the powders you mentioned - think they sound much better than sand. thanks for sharing. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> As an alternative to the sand or salt, you can get ground pumice or orange peel powder or lemon peel powder. Gives differing levels of harshness depending on what you use.


----------



## iamsam

i think it would look just fine without the furry yarn - it can be a trial to work with. don't let that hold you back from taking the workshop. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am so excited..just signed up for Designer1234's Panda bear class. Hope to stop and get the yarn after meeting with the tax lady and paying my taxes, if there is any left in the bank account. I don't know if I'll do it with the hairy yarn though, as when I tried to do a tiny bear in that yarn, it came out a complete tangle and I had to abandon the project. Do you think it would be cute in just plain yarn?


----------



## iamsam

fyi --- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 21 February '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240274-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242057-1.html


----------



## iamsam

that is quite a pile of snow - we have several like that - not quite that big but from all the plowing we had done. think we will be adding to it after the snow we are to get later today and tomorrow. --- sam are they calling for more snow you way caren?



NanaCaren said:


> Good morming from an overcast Great Bend where it is -12C/10F at 7:43am. Was up and outdoors earlier this morning was a tad more chilly then. The sky was looking rather nice, got a couple photos before heading back in.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view.
> 
> Healing energy being sent to those in need. Springtime hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam

oh - he can have full rein in the kitchen - anything he wants. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I'll mention that to him... Not so sure he could handle this on a grill though...... (Forgive my spelling errors... I've spotted two already... typing without a good light is not great.)


----------



## iamsam

i'm so sorry about your tooth darowil - hopefully you will be able to be seen right away. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I've been to bed and not sccedded in sleeping so got up. And now I need a dentist visit- should be OK till Monday but I have just lost a large part of one of my teeth.
> Will listen to the cricket as I am awake. We are doing well so far on this the first day of the third and final test.


----------



## iamsam

i rarely peel potatoes - i just wash them good - cut them up and coo them. the skins are good for you. --- sam



jknappva said:


> The cold has a dampness so it always seems colder than the actual temperature and with the wind gusting to 30 mph, it was a miserable day but I hibernated!!
> Unfortunately, I spent an hour or so UNknitting because I got cocky and didn't read ahead about preparing for the crew neckline on the bottom up seamless sweater I'm making. Not as much fun as KNITTING! It was a lesson I won't forget anytime soon.
> I always thought the worse part of cooking potatoes was peeling them. Good on Matthew. Give him a hug from me for helping you with dinner.
> Hope you're feeling better.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I believe that everything that Shirley as posted about each individual who is any part of KTP is what Tim has in mind when he sings the old Miley Cyrus lyric, "You've got a diamond inside of your heart." We are ALL valuable and worthy of the love and admiration of the rest of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, so true!! I value all my sisters and brothers on the Tea Party....so much that I find it hard to get any knitting done today!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you! When they bloom I just may have to do that! Thank you. When I was very young we lived in rental that had them all around the patio. I remember we called them tiger lilies as they were orange with blackish speckles. Like I stated before the ones I have now are just a solid orange but I love them. I will try and remember your offer once they bloom.


We've always called the orange lilies Tiger Lilies. They grow wild along country roads here. Probably washed down from some long forgotten home gardens.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

how does it happen? retirement should give us lots of free time but usually we are busier than we were when we worked. --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Good morning fellow KTPR's, all caught up in reading,
> KateB.....sorry I missed your sad news... Thinking of your family
> Sam.... Going to make Pumpkin Soup today finally, appreciate the time it takes you to gather all the various recipes each week, thank you
> Day lily..... Thank you for pictures, each year I buy a few more varieties, love them
> Re Kim..... Very difficult news, hope she is able to get good medical care and advice re Diabetes control of her situation
> Gypsy Cream....signed up for workshop, have to gather all my supplies tomorrow after church
> Prayers for all who need them
> Off to make bed,eat a little breakfast, and start the day.
> Can hear the birds chirping outside...but....think we're getting another storm tomorrow, where oh where is Spring in New England?
> Even though am retired, there doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day, want to make a cowl, finish a hat, better get a move on
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## AZ Sticks

My kids were grown before they found out that mashed potatoes didn't always have peel in them!!!!!


thewren said:


> i rarely peel potatoes - i just wash them good - cut them up and coo them. the skins are good for you. --- sam


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The weather channel reported this morning that most institutions were not prepared for this winter....but the Farmer's Almanac did predict a particularly snowy & cold winter. And for March.....it's going to be colder than normal. Just sayin'......


And I'm not surprised about the colder than normal March...today is starting out that way....and they've predicted snow for us Mon. and one day next week, a high of 31f. So tired of winter like everyone else.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

beautiful water and beach - do they get harsh winters there? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, June!
> a shot of the snowfall yesterday on the Seaward Kaikoura Mountains- winter is definitely not far away


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Not really! I wear them when I remember, but I have not yet mastered eating with them- and when the bottom plate bounces- it is SO painful- the dentist has told me to go back to see him when I get the opportunity. He said my tongue is trying too hard to eject them. The top plate however fits beautifully.
> Thanks for asking! I try not to whinge on for too long!


Hope you get a chance to go back to the dentist soon. A shame your teeth bounces so much...I imagine and adjustment would correct that.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i would too - i am not looking forward to any new snow - mother nature must really have a bug up her butt. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Nope, I wasn't right!:hunf: Sucks!!! Woke up to 31/2 inches on the back rail and 21/2 on the front deck, so probably average of 3 inches over night, it's supposed to continue through tonight at the least. :x So other than going over to take care of Marlas animals while she's at work and for David to shovel at her house, I'm hibernating today.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend!! I think Spring is just around the corner!!!


Oh, that makes me so envious of your warm weather!!
junek


----------



## iamsam

well said Shirley --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> =====================
> You are such a good friend, June. I am fine. Went swimming yesterday, and worked on my orange cardigan, did some workshop 'stuff' and surfed KP a bit -- I am doing well.
> 
> I think my kids have grown up with my work -- Kelly has some of it on his walls, Lisa has never been particularly interested. But 4
> photo albums don't seem too interesting. To each his own.
> 
> I have found a place here which warms my heart -- It isn't that I
> mind my stuff being in albums, but I get so much pleasure in
> sharing my work with you all. I appreciate your support and your kind words - all of you.
> 
> God Gives us different gifts - my sister was a wonderful athlete and her family is too. My son is one of the kindest people I have ever met - He retired awhile ago and l50 People flew in from all over Canada to share his retirement party. The people on this Tea Party are all so different. I have a friend who is a wonderful business woman she also is active in the crisis shelter here. She is so talented but you can't point to it and say, Oh that is wonderful.
> 
> I see Julie's wonderful lace, and Carens' wonderful home making and life strengths, her strength and kindness to her family.
> 
> I see Sam's inate kindness - I see your support of everyone on this Tea Party. Rookie, Pacer, Martina, and on and on - Gwennies wonderful humor, Angora's kindness and her courage to try new things,
> Kaye's love for David which reminds me of our younger days, Ohio Joy's faith which I admire and try to live up to- the things so many of us have dealt with and have overcome.
> 
> Sorlenna's talent, and kindness, Sugar Sugar's love for her daughter, and on an on. Purple's humor and talent, and kindness too.
> 
> There is no possible way I could mention everyone. We are all so different - we all have our own talent - every single person does.
> 
> I would not have been able to do my own thing if it hadn't been for the support of my husband. Who is any luckier than I am? Each of us have our own gifts -- some are more obvious to others , but who is to say that one talent is any better than another.
> 
> Kindness is a talent, - there are people on here who have never shown an unkind thought - we are all individuals. I am not
> any different than anyone else. I wonder sometimes if I share too much , but then I think it gives pleasure to me and to all of you. Just like all our posts give pleasure to each of us. Melody's love and caring for her husband and son. Darowil's good ness and
> down to earth advice, Dear Charlotte who contributed so much.
> 
> I am one of us - you are one of us - each one of us contributes. I
> gain so much from this group. I am just glad that i can contribute.
> 
> If I didn't mention your name it is not because you are not just as valuable a friend as any of the others. I think it is that I wan't to
> let you all know how much you ALL mean to me on this tea party.
> 
> Everyone has value - everyone!


----------



## iamsam

don't ever say that we ohioians do share our bounty. --- sam



siouxann said:


> That must be the 'weather event' that we are expecting on Monday. Rain, Freezing Rain, Sleet, and if that isn't enough, SNOW on top of it all. Oh goody.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I think kitty litter might help as well. We have a mix up here that seems to be a bit of fairly fine pebbles gravel 1/4' around, and it is mixed with sand. leaves a mess to clean up after but it does help with the ice.
> 
> We have big machines that spread it on our main roads as soon as the snow arrives if it is going to be below freezing. They don't get to the side roads as quickly --It just keeping up with the main roads is extremely costly and we have a huge road clearing budget here in the city. This year we reached it over a month ago.


When I had the townhouse, I used kitty litter on the sidewalks. Didn't have to worry about the bought salt running onto the ground when the snow/ice melted so no grass would grow.
It gave enough 'traction' so you wouldn't slip.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Hello all - wake/funeral for my last remaining aunt went well. Lots of good memories/stories were shared...an uplifting event. Time to get back to normal and find my routine again  I have missed you all...{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}!!!!!!


My condolences again. Hope you can get back in your routine. How is your cousin, Alice? I think that was her name.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

i can't believe it - it is 35° here right now - midafternoon - i should put on my shorts and go out to get some sun - oh wait - there is not sun - too many clouds. think i will stay in where it is warm. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Great sunrise, but I do like the view better from inside than out, it's much warmer from the inside. :wink:
> 2f/-16.6c here today is the high, low of -4f/-20c :x not fun, not as cold as yours, but I don't have that heavy of winter gear, don't usually need it. Next year though, I'm getting snow pants, snow boots and everything, in hopes that I rarely have to wear them (or never). :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that is quite a pile of snow - we have several like that - not quite that big but from all the plowing we had done. think we will be adding to it after the snow we are to get later today and tomorrow. --- sam are they calling for more snow you way caren?


From what I can see we are not expecting any snow but that could change n the blink of an eye. The snow isn't as deep as the one in the photo, that one is from plowing. MInd you if we hadn't of had the thaw the snow would have been pretty close to it.


----------



## iamsam

i am a dunce. this was to be a pm. what i was trying to show june was using  before the word or phrase and  after it would produce the color. anyhow june - give it a try.try this --- sam

hi, my name is june



jknappva said:


> Neither have I....but then there's so much knitting I'm still struggling to master that the posting in color is way, way in the background of items to learn.
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i rarely peel potatoes - i just wash them good - cut them up and coo them. the skins are good for you. --- sam


I don't peel potatoes either, if there are picky eaters they pick the skins out. Even my fries/chips have the skins on.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend!! I think Spring is just around the corner!!!


Sure looks like it, for you, Sandi. I am noticeably chillier this morning- the second of our Autumn!


----------



## iamsam

i was wondering about that Shirley - was going to experiment with that later. thanks. it will save me much time to put the tags in on my word document and just cut and paste and be done. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam- I am glad you are using the tags and I know that you will find it easier to post your weekly threads and recipes.
> 
> It opens a new world when you can highlight things and I find it really helpful with the workshops.
> 
> I do all my openings, little newsletters etc. in a document. I just discovered a couple of weeks ago that I can add the tags when I am typing the original document before I copy and paste it. Then when I have pasted it they are already there. You might have done that but I never even thought of it -- It is a hassle to have to go to the actual thread to highlight. I still have to read each line but it is obvious if I have done a tag incorrectly as the * etc. are typed and you can usually see what you have done incorrectly.
> 
> It really makes it easier to divided subjects up. Way to go!!*


----------



## Lurker 2

Glennys 2 said:


> I have a question. A couple of months ago when we were talking about breads and giving wonderful recipes I think that there was a recipe for gluten-free bread. Does anyone remember when that was or where I can find the recipe?


Check with NanaCaren! she will almost certainly have it!


----------



## iamsam

and i slept until after twelve noon - now who is the early bird here - 6:45 is rarely on my clock. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Wish I were close enough to get in on those delicious -sounding breakfast tacos!! And I'm starting to think about getting my mid-morning snack...much later than usual since I slept late this morning. Now I feel as if half the day is gone since I slept until 6:45!
> So considerate of David to shovel for the neighbor.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hello all - wake/funeral for my last remaining aunt went well. Lots of good memories/stories were shared...an uplifting event. Time to get back to normal and find my routine again  I have missed you all...{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}!!!!!!


Dear Kathy, I can't recall if I posted when your aunt died. I seem to remember you were concerned how your boy would take the loss. Hoping he too found the wake/funeral uplifting. We miss having your cheery posts!
what a good idea to have another group hug!
So that is a ditto!


----------



## iamsam

speaking of melody - didn't someone on the ktp contact someone that knew melody or somehow got a message to her? --- sam



pacer said:


> OK Mom. I will run the water and knit. I get to tell my guys that I am just doing what I am told to do! You bring a smile to my face. Have a wonderful day as well. By the way....I do hope that when you move, you will not take as long as Melody to come back on line and check in with us.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I was getting up as you were headed off to bed this morning Sam!!! Alan had a rough night and when he finally got up at 4, I ended up turning on the coffee and just stayed up with him. I usually don't do that because I have never learned how to nap.... it will be an early night for me tonight!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathy, (kehinkle) glad you are getting about safely. I really enjoy sharing images, but agree it is more important for you that you drive safely. A voice activated camera would be quite an idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i rarely peel potatoes - i just wash them good - cut them up and coo them. the skins are good for you. --- sam


Unless green- my green spuds go into my compost pronto!


----------



## iamsam

very funny Shirley - sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just was a wonderful thread and here is the link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241583-1.html
> 
> My son has shared raising our Grand daughter from the moment she was born as her mother flies as a Flight attendant and he is the best 'mom' I am very proud of both of them and the little one.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> My kids were grown before they found out that mashed potatoes didn't always have peel in them!!!!!


Good on you Sandi! we did it both ways when I was bringing up my girls- largely depending on time factors- I hardly ever peel my potatoes for my potato scones- figure they are better for me that way!


----------



## iamsam

i never thought of using lemon on potatos - would have thought it would change the taste. may have to try it. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Oh my Sam, love the recipes. I can't get my Evernote to work the way it used to but I am copying and pasting to Word. Wow, I wonder if I will be able to come to Ohio for my mom's birthday with all this bad weather or to Chris's surgery. Sure don't want to do it in whiteouts. Bad enough just driving in this area let alone 5 1/2 hrs. of bad weather each way.
> 
> Daylily...Wow, love the photos of those blossoms. Makes me want to move there just to have my own Meyer lemon tree. They are the sweetest lemons ever. Glad to hear the Daylily shawl is coming along and hope you can get your new yarn soon.
> 
> Sam, I do use lemon in the place of butter on a baked potato. I would also do a combination of a little lemon, olive oil, and garlic. Mmmmmmm There are products out there but I just use this. Sometimes I use hummus and add a little lemon if it doesn't have enough so both posts tie in together for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> beautiful water and beach - do they get harsh winters there? --- sam


relatively cold, for us! yes! but Invercargill in the deep south gets storms in straight from Antarctica! However nothing like the snows you've been having this winter, Sam! Not in either place.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Hope you get a chance to go back to the dentist soon. A shame your teeth bounces so much...I imagine and adjustment would correct that.
> Junek


I am sure hoping so, it is an awful lot of money to be paying off, when I can't eat with them!


----------



## iamsam

i think there are available felt feet that either screw or nail into the bottom of the leg of the chair. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Valerie hope all goes well with the surgery. Glad to see you back here.
> 
> Joy, glad you are not affected by the flooding but also that you got some rain to settle the dust.
> 
> Every morning I enjoy all the great photos posted, we get to see the world without leaving home.
> 
> I have a question for all you smart ladies. I am having trouble with one of my kitchen chairs scraping the finish from my vinyl tile floor. I have purchased several different kinds of the felt pads & they always come off. Is there anything else I can try? I have seen the little socks that can be crocheted but they are kind of ugly. I have the felts on the other chairs & they seem to stick but won't stay on the captains chair.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I was getting up as you were headed off to bed this morning Sam!!! Alan had a rough night and when he finally got up at 4, I ended up turning on the coffee and just stayed up with him. I usually don't do that because I have never learned how to nap.... it will be an early night for me tonight!!


So sorry to hear this- I was so hoping he was on the improve!


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> You could purchase some stretchy socks made for newborn babies and use them, or put heavy duty Velcro on the bottom of the chair leg and some on either small pieces of carpet or heavy duty felt and try that. The purchased ready made ones are not always suitable. Hope this helps.


Thanks, that sounds like a good idea, I have both velcro & carpet scraps so will try that.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i never thought of using lemon on potatos - would have thought it would change the taste. may have to try it. --- sam


I prefer the idea of hummus, but there is lemon in that. Maybe lemon would work!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have put the ones on that screw into the leg- they have a little bit of a swivel so they sit flat and the felt doesn't scratch your floor. I think that Alan drilled pilot holes in the bottom of the legs and then we twisted them in by hand.


thewren said:


> i think there are available felt feet that either screw or nail into the bottom of the leg of the chair. --- sam


----------



## siouxann

Martina, My prayers are on their way for both your sister and your neighbor.


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> Hello all - wake/funeral for my last remaining aunt went well. Lots of good memories/stories were shared...an uplifting event. Time to get back to normal and find my routine again  I have missed you all...{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}!!!!!!


It is always nice to get a chance to visit with family & reminisce but sad it seems to always be at a funeral.
the blessing is se had a good long life. How is her daughter doing?


----------



## iamsam

i'm moving in with you - we are so far from buds on anything - i keep telling myself that spring is coming. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend!! I think Spring is just around the corner!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Aren't green potatoes considered poisonous? and if so, wouldn't that contaminate the compost material? Just wondering?



Lurker 2 said:


> Unless green- my green spuds go into my compost pronto!


----------



## AZ Sticks

no such luck - not yet anyway. It seems that he has the occasional "good day" and then a week or 10 days of trying to find that perfect balance of meds/diet again... He is getting pretty frustrated. I figure I can convince him to give this newest med a try for a few more weeks. If he isn't happy with where he's at by then..... we may start looking into surgery. Not what we had hoped, but perhaps the only way for him to have a life that is less restricted. I hope you're enjoying your cooler weather - we have had rain off and on for the last couple of days.


Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear this- I was so hoping he was on the improve!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Aren't green potatoes considered poisonous? and if so, wouldn't that contaminate the compost material? Just wondering?


I don't think I will be eating my compost somehow , Rookie! - a lot of plants are poisonous but go in, what I don't put in is things like docks that are in flower or seed- because they are a very big nuisance here- don't have any nettles to render them marginally useful. In fact any weed that has flowered gets put in the rubbish.


----------



## iamsam

shore lunch makes quite a few things - definitely going to get some soup. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i need to rethink this, i went to wm to buy up some pks to put in freezer, yup, i am that impressed with it, but i now think i got this at a Big Lots, cause wm has no such pkg or brand. so i will check there, it very well could be big lots, cause i frequent them often.
> 
> I looked into it because I love Cheddar Broccoli soup and found that you can get this mix (Shore Lunch) on Amazon--some of the commenters said their grocery store had discontinued it. Looking forward to trying it.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> i'm moving in with you - we are so far from buds on anything - i keep telling myself that spring is coming. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> no such luck - not yet anyway. It seems that he has the occasional "good day" and then a week or 10 days of trying to find that perfect balance of meds/diet again... He is getting pretty frustrated. I figure I can convince him to give this newest med a try for a few more weeks. If he isn't happy with where he's at by then..... we may start looking into surgery. Not what we had hoped, but perhaps the only way for him to have a life that is less restricted. I hope you're enjoying your cooler weather - we have had rain off and on for the last couple of days.


So it actually hit the ground?
I am sorry about Alan's state of health- as I already said- of course one hopes to find a way through the problem avoiding the knife. Sometimes it does become the only path.


----------



## siouxann

here's the recipe for the "Stoup" that I mentioned earlier:

Lentil Stoup 
Cook one 1# bag of lentils until almost done. I use vegetable broth and water. Add whatever vegetables you like  I use onions, celery, carrots, and this time I added a 2-cup bag of frozen zucchini from last summers garden. I sauté the onions, celery and carrots until they soften and then add them to the lentils. 
I made dumplings from 1# of ground sausage and about 2 cups of Bisquick, mixed by hand (YUCK!) until thoroughly combined. Put the dumplings on top of the bubbling stoup and cook covered for about 20 minutes more.


----------



## iamsam

another good idea - thanks Kathy. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Ground up old-fashioned rolled oats works well too


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> here's the recipe for the "Stoup" that I mentioned earlier:
> 
> Lentil Stoup
> Cook one 1# bag of lentils until almost done. I use vegetable broth and water. Add whatever vegetables you like  I use onions, celery, carrots, and this time I added a 2-cup bag of frozen zucchini from last summers garden. I sauté the onions, celery and carrots until they soften and then add them to the lentils.
> I made dumplings from 1# of ground sausage and about 2 cups of Bisquick, mixed by hand (YUCK!) until thoroughly combined. Put the dumplings on top of the bubbling stoup and cook covered for about 20 minutes more.


Thinking of sausage I noticed Chorizo on sale this week I would love to try some!


----------



## bettyirene

Hi Sam, The first two recipes caught my eye - the low fat macaroni and cheese will be a winner for Good Friday (meatless) and I love Osso Bucco - but have never thought to make it with lamb shanks - I adore lamb..yum, yum...thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I didn't mean that you'd be eating the compost---but that the compost would be used in the garden -- I suppose if it's only on flowers, it's okay--but wouldn't/couldn't it affect the produce from vegetable plants? You can tell I'm not a composter.



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I will be eating my compost somehow , Rookie! - a lot of plants are poisonous but go in, what I don't put in is things like docks that are in flower or seed- because they are a very big nuisance here- don't have any nettles to render them marginally useful. In fact any weed that has flowered gets put in the rubbish.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I don't peel potatoes either, if there are picky eaters they pick the skins out. Even my fries/chips have the skins on.


Oh, those are the best, "oven fried" wedges. 

I got through the pile of vests I was making--a Halloween and Christmas one in the mix, to tell you how long they've been sitting there. I want to work on the dress but can't find the pattern. :roll: Now I have hand sewing to do on the vests and putting the buttons on. But I think maybe I'll knit a while so I can sit in a different position for a bit.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of sausage I noticed Chorizo on sale this week I would love to try some!


It can be pretty spicy--if you like that, it's great. Usually the greasiness puts me off, but we found some soyrizo (meat substitute) that was quite good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I don't peel potatoes either, if there are picky eaters they pick the skins out. Even my fries/chips have the skins on.


I usually peel regular potatoes but I have some banana potatoes that I always cook with the skins on, either oven roasted or sliced & fried. I really like them but DH turns his nose up at them so I don't cook them real often. I just grow a few hills each summer.


----------



## siouxann

What lovely pictures of flowers in bloom! I hope that they are not just a mirage on my computer screen! They give me hope that perhaps Spring really is on the way.

Shirley, what an adorable little mouse! You mentioned that you wished that you had a dollar for every craft you had tried. Trish told me that she wished that SHE had a dollar for every craft I had bought all the supplies for and then never got around to trying.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes it hit the ground and I even have puddles!! My allergies will be in full bloom before you know it!!! And you are so right about "the path"....


Lurker 2 said:


> So it actually hit the ground?
> I am sorry about Alan's state of health- as I already said- of course one hopes to find a way through the problem avoiding the knife. Sometimes it does become the only path.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't mean that you'd be eating the compost---but that the compost would be used in the garden -- I suppose if it's only on flowers, it's okay--but wouldn't/couldn't it affect the produce from vegetable plants? You can tell I'm not a composter.


The green potatoes wouldn't hurt the compost.

Oh, I forgot to say we finally got a little bit of rain that reached the ground, too. It's not much--five minute spurts, mostly--but we are supposed to get more overnight from that storm that's hit California. We're nowhere near breaking the drought, but every bit helps.


----------



## iamsam

nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I don't peel potatoes either, if there are picky eaters they pick the skins out. Even my fries/chips have the skins on.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If you like spicy, you'll like Chorizo. The packages in our regular grocery store are mild compared to the home-made ones made by the butcher in the Hispanic grocery store across the major road from us. He warned us that they were spicy---but oh, so good. Which reminds me, I want to get over there for some of their home-made tamale's and churros.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of sausage I noticed Chorizo on sale this week I would love to try some!


----------



## AZ Sticks

yum.... chorizo, cooked and mixed in with scrambled eggs is one of my favs!!!! Wrap it up in a tortilla and I am in Heaven!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of sausage I noticed Chorizo on sale this week I would love to try some!


----------



## Bulldog

Thought I would drop in for a second and let you know Im still here. I havent posted but trying to keep up and have everyone written in my prayer book for special needs, rest assured. Prayer warriors never stop.
Jim and I went to Jackson Tuesday. I saw the Dr and they are going to take the mole off this Tuesday. We went to the movies and saw The Monument Men. It was a really good movie, well worth seeing. It moved slow at times, but I loved it. Then we went to Ruth Chris. I have never been there before and it was really fancy. I asked the waitress what she would suggest and she told me to get the bone in steak with the shrimp, crawfish, and scallop sauce. They asked what we would like with it and we said a baked potato and salad. We had a gift certificate for $100. We had not appetizer and no desert. Our bill was $154. I thought Jim was going to have a stroke. He said everything you add costs and he thought the sauce on top of my steak was $25, so I was at fault for the expensive meal. Ruined my whole date. He just fussed and fussed about it.
I drove to Kelseys (she lives in Madison, MS) Friday. I am very directionally challenged, but was proud of myself. With Lucys help (my GPS) I drove all the way to her house. We went out to eat that night. My SIL took us to a really swanky place, got an appetizer, and said order anything we wantedas he was. I ordered the Red fish, which he also ordered. He never said a word about the bill and would not let me pay for mine. We went to the movie and saw Liam Niesen in Nonstop. It was great. One of those on the edge of your seat movies.
I have had four surgeries on my feet and Merrell shoes are all I wear. Found a Merrill shoe store here and found me a pair of black shoes and bought them..
We are all laying around chilling right now. Kids are talking about going back to movies again tonght. Son of God is playing, the new Jack Ryan movie, and Kevin Costner movie. They previewed Noah and Heaven is real. Looked really good.
I so enjoy being with Kelsey and her family. They are so much fun. Will try and keep up with postings as I can.
Need to ask for prayer. My dearest friend at church called this morning. She has a twin grandson and granddaughter who were born prematurely. They are now about eight. The little granddaughter,Kendall, is being rushed to the childrens hospital with fluid on the brain. Dont know whether they will do a shunt or what this will mean regarding her future. They have a jet on standy to fly her to St Jude or wherever the best Neurologist is. I Love You to the Moon and BackBetty


----------



## iamsam

i would think getting storms in from Antarctica would make it quite cold whether they had snow or not. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> relatively cold, for us! yes! but Invercargill in the deep south gets storms in straight from Antarctica! However nothing like the snows you've been having this winter, Sam! Not in either place.


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> Any type of pear can be used in this recipe as long as it is firm.
> 
> They sound delish! And since it's fruit, it must be allowed on almost any diet, too. Right???


----------



## iamsam

we need to get our prayer warriors busy on this - they have worked miracles that we have seen. hopefully surgery will not be needed. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> no such luck - not yet anyway. It seems that he has the occasional "good day" and then a week or 10 days of trying to find that perfect balance of meds/diet again... He is getting pretty frustrated. I figure I can convince him to give this newest med a try for a few more weeks. If he isn't happy with where he's at by then..... we may start looking into surgery. Not what we had hoped, but perhaps the only way for him to have a life that is less restricted. I hope you're enjoying your cooler weather - we have had rain off and on for the last couple of days.


----------



## flyty1n

thewren said:


> nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam


My idea of wonderful for sure, especially if they are potatoes you've just dug yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, I specifically rub butter or olive oil all over the potato to be baked and then add garlic/salt/pepper rub all over it before wrapping it with foil---then I open them up for the last 20 minutes of baking so that they crisp up....yum! Can't say whether I like the inside or the outside better.

They've had new potatoes (the tiny ones) on sale so I par boiled them until almost done - then let them cool and then put them on parchment paper on my jelly roll pan and gently squashed them -- sprayed them with olive oil and malt vinegar and salt & pepper and baked them until done. They are now my favorite potato.



thewren said:


> nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam


----------



## siouxann

Southern Gal, sending prayers for your sister Kim. It seems that some of the healthiest people are the ones who come down with disease. Blessings to her.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds good siouxann - you could add almost anything you wanted. i love the meat dumplings. --- sam



siouxann said:


> here's the recipe for the "Stoup" that I mentioned earlier:
> 
> Lentil Stoup
> Cook one 1# bag of lentils until almost done. I use vegetable broth and water. Add whatever vegetables you like  I use onions, celery, carrots, and this time I added a 2-cup bag of frozen zucchini from last summers garden. I sauté the onions, celery and carrots until they soften and then add them to the lentils.
> I made dumplings from 1# of ground sausage and about 2 cups of Bisquick, mixed by hand (YUCK!) until thoroughly combined. Put the dumplings on top of the bubbling stoup and cook covered for about 20 minutes more.


----------



## iamsam

hey bettyirene - let me know what you think of the osso bucco - how has your weather been. how close are you to darowil and sugarsugar? --- sam



bettyirene said:


> Hi Sam, The first two recipes caught my eye - the low fat macaroni and cheese will be a winner for Good Friday (meatless) and I love Osso Bucco - but have never thought to make it with lamb shanks - I adore lamb..yum, yum...thanks.


----------



## iamsam

i have never heard of banana potatoes - do they taste different than regular potatoes? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually peel regular potatoes but I have some banana potatoes that I always cook with the skins on, either oven roasted or sliced & fried. I really like them but DH turns his nose up at them so I don't cook them real often. I just grow a few hills each summer.


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> I would like spring for different reasons. I am down to my last two bottles of maple syrup, I refuse to buy any. :roll: I would rather not have to ask my sis for some.
> I do hope your weather is right and no more snow for you. Mine says snow for here tomorrow and sunday. Definite ice cube days both of them. it is saying -23.8C/-11F brrr even for me.
> Heading to dream land, I'm already late :wink: Good night
> HUGS


Do you make your own maple syrup? My 6th grade teacher had a sugar bush on her farm and we went to see them collect the sap and process it into syrup. That job ain't for sissies! I knew someone who decided to make the syrup indoors because of the cold. She boiled and boiled and boiled the sap until the steam made her wall paper start to come off the wall.
Some of the kids in school whose families made syrup used to bring in maple sugar to sell to us. For 10 cents we got a piece made in a cupcake tin. Those were the days.


----------



## iamsam

husbands can be a real pain in the butt sometimes.

prayers and healing energy zooming to the little girl.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Thought I would drop in for a second and let you know Im still here. I havent posted but trying to keep up and have everyone written in my prayer book for special needs, rest assured. Prayer warriors never stop.
> Jim and I went to Jackson Tuesday. I saw the Dr and they are going to take the mole off this Tuesday. We went to the movies and saw The Monument Men. It was a really good movie, well worth seeing. It moved slow at times, but I loved it. Then we went to Ruth Chris. I have never been there before and it was really fancy. I asked the waitress what she would suggest and she told me to get the bone in steak with the shrimp, crawfish, and scallop sauce. They asked what we would like with it and we said a baked potato and salad. We had a gift certificate for $100. We had not appetizer and no desert. Our bill was $154. I thought Jim was going to have a stroke. He said everything you add costs and he thought the sauce on top of my steak was $25, so I was at fault for the expensive meal. Ruined my whole date. He just fussed and fussed about it.
> I drove to Kelseys (she lives in Madison, MS) Friday. I am very directionally challenged, but was proud of myself. With Lucys help (my GPS) I drove all the way to her house. We went out to eat that night. My SIL took us to a really swanky place, got an appetizer, and said order anything we wantedas he was. I ordered the Red fish, which he also ordered. He never said a word about the bill and would not let me pay for mine. We went to the movie and saw Liam Niesen in Nonstop. It was great. One of those on the edge of your seat movies.
> I have had four surgeries on my feet and Merrell shoes are all I wear. Found a Merrill shoe store here and found me a pair of black shoes and bought them..
> We are all laying around chilling right now. Kids are talking about going back to movies again tonght. Son of God is playing, the new Jack Ryan movie, and Kevin Costner movie. They previewed Noah and Heaven is real. Looked really good.
> I so enjoy being with Kelsey and her family. They are so much fun. Will try and keep up with postings as I can.
> Need to ask for prayer. My dearest friend at church called this morning. She has a twin grandson and granddaughter who were born prematurely. They are now about eight. The little granddaughter,Kendall, is being rushed to the childrens hospital with fluid on the brain. Dont know whether they will do a shunt or what this will mean regarding her future. They have a jet on standy to fly her to St Jude or wherever the best Neurologist is. I Love You to the Moon and BackBetty


----------



## iamsam

that sounds so good - i am definitely going to try that. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> They've had new potatoes (the tiny ones) on sale so I par boiled them until almost done - then let them cool and then put them on parchment paper on my jelly roll pan and gently squashed them -- sprayed them with olive oil and malt vinegar and salt & pepper and baked them until done. They are now my favorite potato.


----------



## flyty1n

re: Green Potatoes
Another common toxin found in our kitchens includes potatoes that have turned green. Solanine, a natural glycoalkaloid, can occur when potatoes are exposed to too much light. The green color just under the skin strongly suggests that toxic build-up may have occurred. If you notice a slight green layer just under the potato skin, cut away the green portions of the potato skin before cooking and eating; there is no need to discard your favorite tuber since the non-green portion is safe to eat. It is recommended not to consume potatoes with a bright green layer just under the potatos skin since it may cause headache, nausea, fatigue and GI issues. You can avoid this problem by storing potatoes in a dark, cool, dry place. I found this on the internet.

We grew acres of potatoes on the farm and picked out the green ended ones for ourselves, didn't sell them to others. Mother would not let us eat the green parts raw (yes, I love raw potatoes with salt) but she'd simply peel off the green part and we'd cook and eat the rest of the potatoes. I"m still alive, so must have been OK to do.


----------



## flyty1n

re: Green Potatoes
Another common toxin found in our kitchens includes potatoes that have turned green. Solanine, a natural glycoalkaloid, can occur when potatoes are exposed to too much light. The green color just under the skin strongly suggests that toxic build-up may have occurred. If you notice a slight green layer just under the potato skin, cut away the green portions of the potato skin before cooking and eating; there is no need to discard your favorite tuber since the non-green portion is safe to eat. It is recommended not to consume potatoes with a bright green layer just under the potatos skin, without cooking, since it may cause headache, nausea, fatigue and GI issues. You can avoid this problem by storing potatoes in a dark, cool, dry place. I found this on the internet. 

We grew acres of potatoes on the farm and picked out the green ended ones for ourselves, didn't sell them to others. Mother would not let us eat the green parts raw (yes, I love raw potatoes with salt) but she'd simply peel off the green part and we'd cook and eat the rest of the potatoes. I"m still alive, so must have been OK to do. My father said that they got green, when growing, if they were too close to the surface of the ground and the dirt washed away from the potato end and it stuck up out of the soil. We regularly went through the potato patch and cultivated and hoed more soil around the potato roots to reduce the likelihood of so many green ones.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Check with NanaCaren! she will almost certainly have it!


I don't think I have it, but will have to go looking :-D 
I have falling way behind on copying them


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got an email with this cute free hat pattern.
Thought some of you might like it

http://www.knittingdaily.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.PostAttachments/00.00.11.16.51/HoreshoeCaps.pdf


----------



## Designer1234

siouxann said:


> What lovely pictures of flowers in bloom! I hope that they are not just a mirage on my computer screen! They give me hope that perhaps Spring really is on the way.
> 
> Shirley, what an adorable little mouse! You mentioned that you wished that you had a dollar for every craft you had tried. Trish told me that she wished that SHE had a dollar for every craft I had bought all the supplies for and then never got around to trying.


We should have gotten together. I fair amount of money went out our house for my artsy interests.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Getting behind already... but I'm trying to catch up on my daily digests.... Julie I wanted to make sure that you saw this sweater....I just love the treatment on the bottom!!!


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> My idea of wonderful for sure, especially if they are potatoes you've just dug yourself.


That is one of our favorite treats. I like to sprinkle them with cheese and butter and microwave for a minute or two. (Baked potato skins)


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> We should have gotten together. I fair amount of money went out our house for my artsy interests.


Mine too.


----------



## Designer1234

For those who live near the border (possibly) the Brier, which is the main competition for men's curling in Canada is on right now. 

go to TSN - Canadians it is on TSN and in Alberta it is Channel 21


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't mean that you'd be eating the compost---but that the compost would be used in the garden -- I suppose if it's only on flowers, it's okay--but wouldn't/couldn't it affect the produce from vegetable plants? You can tell I'm not a composter.


sorry Rookie that is my weird sense of humour! Tomatoes are quite poisonous as well as all the plant part of the potato apart from the tuber- I have used my compost for many years- and I am still alive!


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Poor woman would probably think I was nuts. Not to say I'm not. :mrgreen:


Well, no more than the rest of us, eh?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It can be pretty spicy--if you like that, it's great. Usually the greasiness puts me off, but we found some soyrizo (meat substitute) that was quite good.


I like Salami quite spicy, not sure about greasy, but would love to try the chorizo it is pretty new down here- and I think a soy one would be very hard to come by! Don't get much call for health foods locally- my sources of tofu have almost dried up.


----------



## Glennys 2

NanaCaren said:


> I don't think I have it, but will have to go looking :-D
> I have falling way behind on copying them


Thanks.
While I was typing my request I thought to look on the search site and found a couple of recipes and sites. These are for a friend who wants to try them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, those are the best, "oven fried" wedges.
> 
> I got through the pile of vests I was making--a Halloween and Christmas one in the mix, to tell you how long they've been sitting there. I want to work on the dress but can't find the pattern. Now I have hand sewing to do on the vests and putting the buttons on. But I think maybe I'll knit a while so I can sit in a different position for a bit.
> 
> A favorite oven fried wedges seasoned with a spicy not hot flavoring.
> 
> I have a pile of things sounds like your vests, from long long ago.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i am a dunce. this was to be a pm. what i was trying to show june was using  before the word or phrase and  after it would produce the color. anyhow june - give it a try.try this --- sam
> 
> hi, my name is june


How thoughtful of you, Sam!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Oh dear, another one with allergies!, I am lucky that my hay fever is fairly mild. I assume it will be pollens of things that will be blooming?


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> and i slept until after twelve noon - now who is the early bird here - 6:45 is rarely on my clock. --- sam


I know,Sam....LOL!!! And 1:00 am isn't on my clock unless I wake up that early and can't get back to sleep. I think I slept as late as I did because I woke up about 2 am (probably before you went to bed!!) with my shoulder hurting and it kep me awake for almost 2 hrs...finally fell back asleep and slept later than usual! I'm afraid I'll have to go back to the dr. for another shot since the exercises don't seem to be helping as much as they did. Shoulder pain seems to be an epidemic in the TP with members and family members!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

I brown mine and drain it well before I add it to my eggs. A little goes a long way. It is wonderful with fried potatoes too.... I am going to have to go buy some this week.


Lurker 2 said:


> I like Salami quite spicy, not sure about greasy, but would love to try the chorizo it is pretty new down here- and I think a soy one would be very hard to come by! Don't get much call for health foods locally- my sources of tofu have almost dried up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Rookie and Az, I think I will definitely put the chorizo on the shopping list!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> speaking of melody - didn't someone on the ktp contact someone that knew melody or somehow got a message to her? --- sam


I remember someone called the Pizza place where she worked and left a message for her but I can't remember who it was.
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh you bet!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, another one with allergies!, I am lucky that my hay fever is fairly mild. I assume it will be pollens of things that will be blooming?


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam


I'm with you there Sam. The shell is the best part of a baked potato!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie and Az, I think I will definitely put the chorizo on the shopping list!


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Designer1234 said:


> For those who live near the border (possibly) the Brier, which is the main competition for men's curling in Canada is on right now.
> 
> go to TSN - Canadians it is on TSN and in Alberta it is Channel 21


I wish we could see curling more than once every four years!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I specifically rub butter or olive oil all over the potato to be baked and then add garlic/salt/pepper rub all over it before wrapping it with foil---then I open them up for the last 20 minutes of baking so that they crisp up....yum! Can't say whether I like the inside or the outside better.
> 
> They've had new potatoes (the tiny ones) on sale so I par boiled them until almost done - then let them cool and then put them on parchment paper on my jelly roll pan and gently squashed them -- sprayed them with olive oil and malt vinegar and salt & pepper and baked them until done. They are now my favorite potato.


I do my baked potatoes the same. I have not tried the smashed little potatoes yet, will have to do that.

Sam, I have the Guiness cake that you gave the recipe for in the oven now, will let you know how we like it. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> i have never heard of banana potatoes - do they taste different than regular potatoes? --- sam


Yes, they are more mealy, I'm not sure how to describe the taste. I think it is more of a texture difference than taste.

http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Fingerling_Russian_Banana_Potatoes_133.php


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> I brown mine and drain it well before I add it to my eggs. A little goes a long way. It is wonderful with fried potatoes too.... I am going to have to go buy some this week.


After all this talk of chorizo I think I'll have to buy some too!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sam will have to look for some Chorizo recipes for next week - we will all have it in the fridge!!!


angelam said:


> After all this talk of chorizo I think I'll have to buy some too!


----------



## PurpleFi

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't keep up. I pop off here for a wee while and you write 11 pages.
GKs are in bed. Little Madam arrived very tired after ballet and party, we played with the dolls house for a while and then she asked to go to bed, even GS said he was tired. Have done some knitting this afternoon and am now going to do a bit more.


----------



## PurpleFi

purl2diva said:


> I wish we could see curling more than once every four years!


Mr P has found a curling game on the computer and is having fun playing it. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> For those who live near the border (possibly) the Brier, which is the main competition for men's curling in Canada is on right now.
> 
> go to TSN - Canadians it is on TSN and in Alberta it is Channel 21


Thanks, Shirley, I found it on Bell channel 400


----------



## martina

Thank you Souxanne for including my sister and neighbour in your prayers.
Sorry to hear that you are still having teethe problems, Julie. Do go back to the dentist when you can.
So sorry your meal was ruined by your husband moaning about the cost, Bulldog. My late husband hated eating out so I went with my sons when they were older, and husband paid. I love eating out, but then I don't really like cooking any more. I hate unpeeled veg of any kind, strange isn't it? My boys love them unpeeled. 
I have washed my hair and done laundry today, will be knitting later. 
All needing them are in my prayers. All with bad weather please take care , as it seems more is on the way. Our railway line should be fixed by the middle of April unless the very high tides later this month wash any more away! I hope it is fixed soon as it is costing businesses a lot and if the tourist aren't able to get here by Easter many businesses will close. 
I have passed on the salted caramel pears recipe , Dreamweaver to my sons. They can make it for me next time I am up there!!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I love PurpleFi's photos too, look forward to them every day. My pansy cup is my ready for gardening cup. Chrissy and I are going to plant a herb garden in my large planter box hoping this week end.


I love my herb garden. Do take a photo when it is done. xx


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just checked the eagle cam and that poor eagle is covered with snow!!!!Keeping the eggs warm is a pretty tough job this year!


----------



## siouxann

angelam said:


> Sam, I do use lemon in the place of butter on a baked potato. I would also do a combination of a little lemon, olive oil, and garlic. Mmmmmmm There are products out there but I just use this. Sometimes I use hummus and add a little lemon if it doesn't have enough so both posts tie in together for me.


Angora - have never thought of hummus on a baked potato but that sounds like a delicious idea!! Thanks![/quote]

My favorite topping for a baked potato is Salsa. I've never used either lemon or hummus. Must try that sometime soon.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder if you went to home depot or Roni and asked the place that sells the vinyl tile. -- There must be something that would work on your captains chair. Good luck.


Use a two part adhesive (araldite) to stick pads cut from the sort of carpet tile for use in bathrooms and kitchens. (I don't recall what this is called, but it's quite a dense laver of a felt like synthetic pile). We have this on chairs and it's not fallen off when the others all did.
Edit: it was Heuga tiles


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Hi Josephine! Hasn't it been a lovely day? I've just been pottering around catching up on domestic chores that don't get done during the week at the moment. I'm hoping to pull out of work over the next 2/3 weeks so we'll have to arrange a meet up soon. x


I shall really look forward to that. How are your floods now, has the river gone down?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, another one with allergies!, I am lucky that my hay fever is fairly mild. I assume it will be pollens of things that will be blooming?


The only thing that really drives me crazy is the blooming Canola. It looks so pretty to see the countryside in beautiful yellow flowers & since the price has been really good the last few years the whole area seems yellow. All I have to do is drive by a field & my sinuses plug up. It is really bad when DH decides to seed the quarter beside the house to canola, I cannot get away from it.


----------



## siouxann

Love the picture of the bee in the peach tree! gives hope.


----------



## TNS

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend!! I think Spring is just around the corner!!!


From the look of the peach blossom and blue sky, looks like its there already. I love the colours.


----------



## AZ Sticks

siouxann said:


> Love the picture of the bee in the peach tree! gives hope.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

TNS said:


> From the look of the peach blossom and blue sky, looks like its there already. I love the colours.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I shall really look forward to that. How are your floods now, has the river gone down?


Do you know - I haven't even looked at the river for a couple of weeks so I guess it must have gone down! I'm only working just across the road from it. If I took the time to walk upstairs I would see it. I'll have a look on Monday and let you know!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam


I totally agree unless you put a little bit of bacon bits inside the empty shell squeeze it together and eat it like that. I used to give the insides to others so I had room for the shell. Love twice baked potatoes too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has found a curling game on the computer and is having fun playing it. :roll:


Does he curl on ice or just on computer?


----------



## siouxann

Betty, prayers are on their way for your friend's granddaughter, Kendall.


----------



## TNS

AZ Sticks said:


> My kids were grown before they found out that mashed potatoes didn't always have peel in them!!!!!


I use a potato 'ricer' to produce mash from potatoes boiled in their skins (whole). They do taste much nicer than when peeled and/ or cut up, but the skins cover the holes in the disc so you have to remove the was of compressed peel after each batch - just scrape off in a 'sheet' with a fork. The very nicest mash is from potatoes baked on the oven then halved and scraped out, but we don't often do this because it takes a lot longer to cook them this way.


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> we need to get our prayer warriors busy on this - they have worked miracles that we have seen. hopefully surgery will not be needed. --- sam


Prayers are heading his way.


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting behind already... but I'm trying to catch up on my daily digests.... Julie I wanted to make sure that you saw this sweater....I just love the treatment on the bottom!!!
> 
> That is gorgeous, might have to add that to my wish list.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I love new potatoes boiled & covered in butter & salt. DH always tells the GKs that they are candy. The leftovers, if there are any are great fried brown & crispy. Just one more reason to grow a garden.
I wanted to get some plants seeded this weekend but it is so cold I don't want to go out to the greenhouse to fill the trays & with my one arm I think I will be too messy to do it in the house.

Betty, sorry you didn't get to enjoy your fancy supper out but holy smokes,$154 for 2 people to eat sure seems a bit excessive. Was it a really fancy place? I'm glad you enjoyed the movies, I almost never go as the nearest theatre is 60 miles away
I hope your young friend is sucessfully treated & home soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Do you know - I haven't even looked at the river for a couple of weeks so I guess it must have gone down! I'm only working just across the road from it. If I took the time to walk upstairs I would see it. I'll have a look on Monday and let you know!


The Blackwater is still quite high around here.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Do you make your own maple syrup? My 6th grade teacher had a sugar bush on her farm and we went to see them collect the sap and process it into syrup. That job ain't for sissies! I knew someone who decided to make the syrup indoors because of the cold. She boiled and boiled and boiled the sap until the steam made her wall paper start to come off the wall.
> Some of the kids in school whose families made syrup used to bring in maple sugar to sell to us. For 10 cents we got a piece made in a cupcake tin. Those were the days.


Yes i do can't see having the trees right there might as well put them to use. I boil mine indoors on my stove most of the time. I do have a place I can boil it outdoors I can get other things done if I do it inside. I only make enough for personal use and a bit extra to send to a couple of friends. I have made maple sugar a few times to sprinkle on maple cookies. Might have to make a bit extra this year to bowl down and make more sugar.


----------



## gottastch

Glennys 2 said:


> I have a question. A couple of months ago when we were talking about breads and giving wonderful recipes I think that there was a recipe for gluten-free bread. Does anyone remember when that was or where I can find the recipe?


That was me with the gluten-free bread. Send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'd be happy to attach the recipe to an e-mail to you


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does he curl on ice or just on computer?


Just sitting in his armchair with his laptop :thumbup: It's kept him quiet for hours!


----------



## gottastch

jknappva said:


> My condolences again. Hope you can get back in your routine. How is your cousin, Alice? I think that was her name.
> Junek


Thanks for asking, June! Yes, Alice, is getting along. It was quite a bit for her to handle, at the end, but I think knowing her mom is in a better place is helping to ease the loss a bit for her now. The only thing, that I know of, that she has yet to do is to go through her mother's things from the nursing home...mostly clothes that she will donate to the thrift shop. I offered to help her with that...see if she takes me up on that offer


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Kathy, I can't recall if I posted when your aunt died. I seem to remember you were concerned how your boy would take the loss. Hoping he too found the wake/funeral uplifting. We miss having your cheery posts!
> what a good idea to have another group hug!
> So that is a ditto!


Dear son did amazingly well. He was only able to attend the wake and we were all sharing our favorite "Aunt Ella" stories so it was very uplifting, in my opinion. He was more concerned for me, which I thought was very sweet...he is growing up


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> I totally agree unless you put a little bit of bacon bits inside the empty shell squeeze it together and eat it like that. I used to give the insides to others so I had room for the shell. Love twice baked potatoes too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Especially with some shredded cheese on top.


----------



## NanaCaren

Glennys 2 said:


> Thanks.
> While I was typing my request I thought to look on the search site and found a couple of recipes and sites. These are for a friend who wants to try them.


I have been trying out some gluten free baking lately seems there are a few family members the can't have gluten myself included. There will be a young lady staying with us this summer that can't eat gluten. My challenge is more then just glutens there is a long list of foods. Makes family gathering interesting to say the least. I posted a GF burger bun receipt a week or so ago.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Especially with some shredded cheese on top.


Would love to but can't have cheese


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is always nice to get a chance to visit with family & reminisce but sad it seems to always be at a funeral.
> the blessing is se had a good long life. How is her daughter doing?


Alice is doing well, thanks for asking Bonnie! It is never easy to bury a parent but she is doing as well as can be expected and was glad that almost the whole family could be there


----------



## AZ Sticks

It would be lovely in purpleish.....


PurpleFi said:


> That is gorgeous, might have to add that to my wish list.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do my baked potatoes the same. I have not tried the smashed little potatoes yet, will have to do that.
> 
> Sam, I have the Guiness cake that you gave the recipe for in the oven now, will let you know how we like it. Has anyone else tried it?


Not yet not a fan of guiness but figure will give it a try in the cake MIght make it into cupcakes instead.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I love my herb garden. Do take a photo when it is done. xx


I love my herb garden too. I have some in pots but they have gotten depleted with the whole house eating healthier this winter. Lots of herb salads. I should have planted the vegetable garden again this winter. Dave gave me a perfect combination to plant then in spring you dump the window box and eat the root vegetables in a soup or stew. They don't look all that pretty.


----------



## bettyirene

thewren said:


> hey bettyirene - let me know what you think of the osso bucco - how has your weather been. how close are you to darowil and sugarsugar? --- sam


Our lamb shanks here are getting very expensive, so I will have to wait until they come on "special" before I can buy them...but I'll be on the look-out each and every time I go shopping...
Weather - currently it is now raini9ng as it has been for a few days....summer is over for us!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't keep up. I pop off here for a wee while and you write 11 pages.
> GKs are in bed. Little Madam arrived very tired after ballet and party, we played with the dolls house for a while and then she asked to go to bed, even GS said he was tired. Have done some knitting this afternoon and am now going to do a bit more.


I know what you mean, seems like before you post a reply there is a new page :roll: :roll: 
It is always nice when the GKs know they are tired and need to go to bed. Makes life easier for everyone.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> how does it happen? retirement should give us lots of free time but usually we are busier than we were when we worked. --- sam


How will I be able to handle being busier than I already am?


----------



## Angelyaya5

thewren said:


> well said Shirley --- sam


Shirley, I second Sam's remark, what a wonderful sentiment! You are treasured!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> That is gorgeous, might have to add that to my wish list.


You'd make it in purple of course??


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> It would be lovely in purpleish.....


I was thinking the same thing when I saw it.


----------



## jknappva

The little granddaughter,Kendall, is being rushed to the childrens hospital with fluid on the brain. Dont know whether they will do a shunt or what this will mean regarding her future. They have a jet on standy to fly her to St Jude or wherever the best Neurologist is. I Love You to the Moon and BackBetty[/quote]

Glad to hear you've been having fun with family with no one complaining about the price of your dinner.
Will definitely add Kendall to my prayers as well as her family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Just sitting in his armchair with his laptop :thumbup: It's kept him quiet for hours!


At least that keeps him out of your hair :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks for all the suggestions for fixing my chair.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Betty....prayers for little Kendall, keep us posted
AZ.....love the blossom pictures, so jealous right now
Oh how I'd also love to have a lemon tree in my yard. Thank you for sharing


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> The Blackwater is still quite high around here.


Another familiar name....we have a Blackwater river here,too!! Didn't realize the name came from the 'home country'. Ours is mostly creek and swamp, however.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Thanks for asking, June! Yes, Alice, is getting along. It was quite a bit for her to handle, at the end, but I think knowing her mom is in a better place is helping to ease the loss a bit for her now. The only thing, that I know of, that she has yet to do is to go through her mother's things from the nursing home...mostly clothes that she will donate to the thrift shop. I offered to help her with that...see if she takes me up on that offer


I'm sure she would appreciate the help. It's comforting to think of a lost loved one in a better place with no suffering. That was also the case with my mother.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer

Praying for Alan and for Kendall. The struggles are never what we want to endure. Also praying for Alice as she endures so much right now. 

I finished knitting a dishcloth today, did some laundry and washed some dishes. Just taking it easy today. Can't do much laundry as the washer is not working very well. The service man will be out on Monday to look at it so I will have the boys deal with him. It is under warranty so I should not have to pay anything. DS#1 decided to go and help his GF on the farm tonight so now I know it will snow all night. I know he made it safely and he has come to the conclusion that if there is a whiteout he will sleep on the couch at their home instead of driving home late at night. Going off the road 3 times in one night was a lesson learned for him.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, another one with allergies!, I am lucky that my hay fever is fairly mild. I assume it will be pollens of things that will be blooming?


I've only ever had allergy issues to things that grow here--it was a shock to have to deal with them after moving. Junipers in the spring and chamisa (a yellow flowered bush) in the fall do me in.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do my baked potatoes the same. I have not tried the smashed little potatoes yet, will have to do that.
> 
> Sam, I have the Guiness cake that you gave the recipe for in the oven now, will let you know how we like it. Has anyone else tried it?


We make "new potatoes in thickening," which is new potatoes "boiled in the jackets" (with the skins on) and then milk, flour and butter makes a thick sauce to coat them. Mmmmm.


----------



## Sorlenna

Betty, sending good thoughts for Kendall & all of you.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> No pain at all- just keep playing with it with my tongue. And I think a bit fell off another one jsut after- and all I was eating was soft liquorice so can't blame hard or chewy food.


Please be careful, glad there is no pain :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I think Julie has a recipe for gluten free bread - I was going to post it but thought I would wait and see if she posts it. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I don't think I have it, but will have to go looking :-D
> I have falling way behind on copying them


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from still sunny Surrey. It has been a lovely day here. LM has gone off to ballet and then to a party and GS and DH have been out doing some planting in the garden. I have sewn 9 zips into dresses for DDs school production and now I am sitting and knitting for five minutes.
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a good week end.


~~~You are incredible productive! NINE zippers? It would take me hours to do one! I am impressed. I'm glad you can do so much. I have spent the day knitting and following the Iditarod....not much else. Kudos to you! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Sam & Angora, I use limes, in place of butter, on all veggies incl. Potatoes. Top rate on corn on the cob.


----------



## cmaliza

ChrisEl said:


> It is very nice of him to help out the neighbor. The tacos will be a nice reward. I love breakfast tacos and that combination is my favorite...will have to make some soon. DD buys them in Austin but haven't found any good ones here...


Poledra65 wrote:
I'll make him a big cup of hot cocoa with his little marshmallows when he comes in, and I'll make him his bacon/egg/potato breakfast tacos in just a bit.

~~~How does one make a bacon/egg/potato breakfast taco? I've never had one...or seen one. :? Sounds good...I need some guidance...please :?:


----------



## iamsam

I feel fortunate that my aches and pains can usually be settled with a couple of motrin - it is the stiffness in my body when I have been sitting too long in the same position that aggravates me - I sound like an old man when I first get up and try to walk. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> I know,Sam....LOL!!! And 1:00 am isn't on my clock unless I wake up that early and can't get back to sleep. I think I slept as late as I did because I woke up about 2 am (probably before you went to bed!!) with my shoulder hurting and it kep me awake for almost 2 hrs...finally fell back asleep and slept later than usual! I'm afraid I'll have to go back to the dr. for another shot since the exercises don't seem to be helping as much as they did. Shoulder pain seems to be an epidemic in the TP with members and family members!
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> :thumbup: I so agree. I hope that nobody feels that they share too much as I do enjoy my knitting family.


~~~How can one share too much? :? :lol:


----------



## iamsam

thanks bonnie - I will have to look for them - maybe ask the store manager if it is possible to get them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they are more mealy, I'm not sure how to describe the taste. I think it is more of a texture difference than taste.
> 
> http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Fingerling_Russian_Banana_Potatoes_133.php


----------



## iamsam

I will definitely give it a go --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Sam will have to look for some Chorizo recipes for next week - we will all have it in the fridge!!!


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, yes feast or famine re: drought to flooding. Los Angeles got more rain in one day than they had ALL YEAR last year. I suspect that is true for us also but haven't heard it officially. We are 15 miles east of the Sierra Nevada mountains so luckily no flooding from this storm. Thank you for asking.


~~~ :thumbup: Glad you are safe! The news reports are pretty scary!


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up again. Had some sad news that the brother of one of my friends died of a heart attack last night, most unexpected.
> 
> ~~~Sorry to hear about your friend's brother. Condolences to all.


----------



## iamsam

I don't know how you get all the you do done now - I have no doubt you will be just as busy in retirement. --- sam



pacer said:


> How will I be able to handle being busier than I already am?


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Valerie hope all goes well with the surgery. Glad to see you back here.
> 
> Joy, glad you are not affected by the flooding but also that you got some rain to settle the dust.
> 
> Every morning I enjoy all the great photos posted, we get to see the world without leaving home.
> 
> I have a question for all you smart ladies. I am having trouble with one of my kitchen chairs scraping the finish from my vinyl tile floor. I have purchased several different kinds of the felt pads & they always come off. Is there anything else I can try? I have seen the little socks that can be crocheted but they are kind of ugly. I have the felts on the other chairs & they seem to stick but won't stay on the captains chair.


~~~In school we put tennis balls over the chair legs. They held up fairly well. Just make a slit in the ball and slip over the end of the leg.


----------



## iamsam

mother used to make that sorlena - we called it creamed potatoes - and they were so good - she used real cream - we didn't worry about our veins back then. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We make "new potatoes in thickening," which is new potatoes "boiled in the jackets" (with the skins on) and then milk, flour and butter makes a thick sauce to coat them. Mmmmm.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> I am so sorry that that happened. I had one between my girls and even now I think of the what ifs and what he would look like and such. My heart goes out to her and the whole family.


~~~yeah....one always asks..."I wonder..." I have to think it was for a reason? That's what helps me...even 30+ years later. Peace....


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't we all!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Experience, I guess. I appreciate the kind words about my work, but I also appreciate it that everyone on here has a talent, and I hope they all know it. Life would be pretty boring if we were all the same.


~~~Hear! Hear! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Aww, Gwen, congrats! What a sweetie!


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend!! I think Spring is just around the corner!!!


~~~some folks just "rub it in".....we are getting bunches of snow tonight :? :? Oh well.....hope "springs" eternal, I guess... ;-)


----------



## iamsam

or you could make a breakfast tart. --- sam

Bacon and Egg Breakfast Tarts

Makes 12 tarts
Ingredients 
3 (11 ounce) packages pie crust mix 
3 (6 ounce) packages Canadian-style bacon 
3 cups shredded Cheddar cheese 
12 eggs 
3/4 cup milk 
3/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions
Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C).

Prepare pastry for a one crust pie as directed on package.

Divide pastry into 4 equal parts. Roll each part into a 6 inch circle on a well floured, cloth covered board with a floured, cloth covered rolling pin.

Fit pastry over backs of large muffin cups (3 x 1 1/2 inch), or 6 ounce custard cups; make pleats so pastry will fit closely. If using individual pie pans or tart pans, cut circles 1 inch larger than inverted pans, and fit into pans. Prick surface.

Place tarts on an ungreased cookie sheet.

Bake until light brown, about 8 to 10 minutes. Cool 5 minutes, and carefully remove from cups. Reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Place 2 bacon slices in the bottom of each pastry cup. Sprinkle cheese over the meat, making slight well in centers. Break 1 egg into each. Add 1 tablespoon milk into each tart. Sprinkle with nutmeg and pepper.

Place tarts on an ungreased cookie sheet

Bake until eggs are soft cooked, about 15 to 20 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bacon-and-Egg-Breakfast-Tarts/Detail.aspx?src=VD_Summary



cmaliza said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> I'll make him a big cup of hot cocoa with his little marshmallows when he comes in, and I'll make him his bacon/egg/potato breakfast tacos in just a bit.
> 
> ~~~How does one make a bacon/egg/potato breakfast taco? I've never had one...or seen one. :? Sounds good...I need some guidance...please :?:


----------



## iamsam

no

Lurker 2 wrote:
Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't we all!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> I don't know how you get all the you do done now - I have no doubt you will be just as busy in retirement. --- sam


I am thinking so too. I can't remember the last time I stayed home for an entire day. I haven't even put on shoes today. I did get up before 7 AM and shower and dress. That is sleeping in for me.


----------



## iamsam

what a precious puppy gwen - makes me want another dog - not sure hickory would appreciate it - she puts up with the cats - not sure she would be kind to another dog. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


----------



## purl2diva

I'm watching the outdoor hockey game from Soldier's Field in Chicago. Cold and snow but over 60,000 in attendance.. Should be fun. Go Hawks.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> no
> 
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


You do have an awesome daughter next door.


----------



## iamsam

I hope Julie won't be too upset with me - this is her recipe for gluten free bread. --- sam

Gluten Free Bread 
For a 750g loaf

2 tsp instant active yeast
1 cup warm water plus 2 Tbsp extra
3 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
3 tsp guar gum
1 large egg plus 1 large egg white
1/4 cup skim milk powder
3 Tbsp canola oil
1/2 cup chick pea flour (garbanzo flour) [65g]
1/2 cup tapioca flour [65g]
1 cup rice flour [140g]
1 cup maize cornflour [150g]

1/ Bread Machine: Carefully measure all the ingredients into a 750g capacity bread machine. For the most effective mixing, it is best to add the liquids first.

2/ Set to the Gluten Free bread cycle, Medium Crust and Start.

1/ By Hand: Measure the yeast, water,sugar and salt into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer and leave to stand for 5 minutes.

2/ Sprinkle in the guar gum (do this gradually to avoid it forming lumps), then add the egg and egg white and the milk powder. Beat on a medium-high speed for 2 minutes until the mixture looks foamy.

3/ Add the oil and flours, then mix again at medium speed for 2 minutes, stopping and scraping down the sides of the bowl after about 1 minute.

4/ Thoroughly coat the inside of a large loaf tin with non-stick spray, then pour/spoon the batter into it. Spread the batter evenly in the tin and smooth the top with an oiled spatula.

5/ Put the tin in a warm place to rise for 50-60 minutes or until the mixture has reached to the top of the tin.

6/ Bake at 410F (200C) for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped. Remove from the oven and cool in the tin for a few minutes before tipping onto a rack to cool completely.

Myfanwy/ktp


----------



## iamsam

I had heard about that game - thirty years ago I might have gone - now i'll watch it from the warmth of my living room. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> I'm watching the outdoor hockey game from Soldier's Field in Chicago. Cold and snow but over 60,000 in attendance.. Should be fun. Go Hawks.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


Oh Gwenie, he is a real cutie!


----------



## iamsam

that is true - and I love her dearly - but I don't have to live with her - actually i'm too old and jaded to live with anyone. lol --- sam



pacer said:


> You do have an awesome daughter next door.


----------



## pacer

Gwen...That is one big puppy. German Shepherds are wonderful dogs and loyal. I know your family will be having fun with this new addition. I will have to show Matthew when he comes down stairs.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> that is true - and I love her dearly - but I don't have to live with her - actually i'm too old and jaded to live with anyone. lol --- sam


She does cook for you and remodeled your home for you while you were on vacation and even gave you a warm bed to sleep on when you had no heat. It is nice that she is walking distance from you. We are so thankful that she was there for you when you needed to get extra help from the health spa. We only hope that we did not bother her to much while you were away. Your extended family out here were concerned about you too. She even makes sure that their is more than pet food in your cupboards. She is scoring well as a loving and caring daughter. It is good that you don't have to live with her because those children have a ton of energy right now. It is nice to be around it sometimes, but also wonderful to have a place of peace and quiet.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I remember someone called the Pizza place where she worked and left a message for her but I can't remember who it was.
> Junek


yes - she works for a pizza place - I can't for the life of me rememer which one -pizza hut??? someone called them when she was off line. I can't remember. She lives in Fergus Ont. do remember that.


----------



## siouxann

Angelyaya5 said:


> Shirley, I second Sam's remark, what a wonderful sentiment! You are treasured!


And I third it. You are truly a loving and caring person who just happens to be VERY talented!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam


~~~~of course...adding some cheese, and some crumbled bacon, some green onion, some sour cream.....might add to the "oooooohhhhhh...mmmmmm!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Shirley, I found it on Bell channel 400


Actually, I am pulling for BC. the Morris team as I am a big fan of the Lake Chestermere fire fighter who is skipping the BC team.
John Morris -- my nephews played with his dad in the Brier many years ago. They just won against Alberta - who I am also pulling for.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Thought I would drop in for a second and let you know Im still here. I havent posted but trying to keep up and have everyone written in my prayer book for special needs, rest assured. Prayer warriors never stop.
> Jim and I went to Jackson Tuesday. I saw the Dr and they are going to take the mole off this Tuesday. We went to the movies and saw The Monument Men. It was a really good movie, well worth seeing. It moved slow at times, but I loved it. Then we went to Ruth Chris. I have never been there before and it was really fancy. I asked the waitress what she would suggest and she told me to get the bone in steak with the shrimp, crawfish, and scallop sauce. They asked what we would like with it and we said a baked potato and salad. We had a gift certificate for $100. We had not appetizer and no desert. Our bill was $154. I thought Jim was going to have a stroke. He said everything you add costs and he thought the sauce on top of my steak was $25, so I was at fault for the expensive meal. Ruined my whole date. He just fussed and fussed about it.
> I drove to Kelseys (she lives in Madison, MS) Friday. I am very directionally challenged, but was proud of myself. With Lucys help (my GPS) I drove all the way to her house. We went out to eat that night. My SIL took us to a really swanky place, got an appetizer, and said order anything we wantedas he was. I ordered the Red fish, which he also ordered. He never said a word about the bill and would not let me pay for mine. We went to the movie and saw Liam Niesen in Nonstop. It was great. One of those on the edge of your seat movies.
> I have had four surgeries on my feet and Merrell shoes are all I wear. Found a Merrill shoe store here and found me a pair of black shoes and bought them..
> We are all laying around chilling right now. Kids are talking about going back to movies again tonght. Son of God is playing, the new Jack Ryan movie, and Kevin Costner movie. They previewed Noah and Heaven is real. Looked really good.
> I so enjoy being with Kelsey and her family. They are so much fun. Will try and keep up with postings as I can.
> Need to ask for prayer. My dearest friend at church called this morning. She has a twin grandson and granddaughter who were born prematurely. They are now about eight. The little granddaughter,Kendall, is being rushed to the childrens hospital with fluid on the brain. Dont know whether they will do a shunt or what this will mean regarding her future. They have a jet on standy to fly her to St Jude or wherever the best Neurologist is. I Love You to the Moon and BackBetty


~~~I'm so sorry your Ruth Chris dinner ended with a "bad taste". I'm sure it was a fabulous meal. I'm sorry he can't just enjoy it. It's not going to break the bank...and you can't take it with you, so you might as well enjoy it here!

Prayers are wrapping the little girl in gentle care.
Hope your feet are wrapped in gentle care, too, with your new shoes! :thumbup: 
Hugs......take care....


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> Any type of pear can be used in this recipe as long as it is firm.
> 
> They sound delish! And since it's fruit, it must be allowed on almost any diet, too. Right???
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

Gwenie, he is so cute! Looks like he has made himself right at home.


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, hold on, I'll be right there. Double yum. Thank you for thinking of us in the storms. We are safe and sound. But, FM does act up in cool wet weather. So i have a date tonight. Called my BFF, who also has FM. We are meeting in the jacuzzi at the gymn at 8pm. We'll both sleep like babies.

Kathy, glad Aunt's funeral went well. 
Sandi, hope you & Alan have better night tonight. So sorry he hasn't found medicine that works. You are both in my prayers.
SouthernGal praying for Kim also.
Gwen, how lucky to find such a wonderful pup at the pound. I'm so jealous. Your DD is gorgeous.


----------



## cmaliza

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting behind already... but I'm trying to catch up on my daily digests.... Julie I wanted to make sure that you saw this sweater....I just love the treatment on the bottom!!!
> 
> ~~~How absolutely beautiful! so lovely! Oh to be able to do that....... :?


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they are more mealy, I'm not sure how to describe the taste. I think it is more of a texture difference than taste.
> 
> http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Fingerling_Russian_Banana_Potatoes_133.php


~~~the things one learns of the KTP! I have seen fingerling potatoes, but not as big as these. The ones I get are usually much smaller! Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't keep up. I pop off here for a wee while and you write 11 pages.
> 
> ~~~Yeah...how does that happen? Even as I read, the pages keep piling up! It's a struggle....a challenge...a wonder of the world! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Creamed new potatoes with fresh sweet peas....Yum....loved when those were coming out of the home garden.



Sorlenna said:


> We make "new potatoes in thickening," which is new potatoes "boiled in the jackets" (with the skins on) and then milk, flour and butter makes a thick sauce to coat them. Mmmmm.


----------



## NanaCaren

This is Jamie I'm signing out for mom tonight, she fell asleep sitting here reading. I hate to wake her just so she can turn things off. Good night everyone hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shhhhh.....be quiet, be very very quiet (wasn't that what Elmer Fudd used to say?) --- and let her sleep. Good night and hugs to you too.



NanaCaren said:


> This is Jamie I'm signing out for mom tonight, she fell asleep sitting here reading. I hate to wake her just so she can turn things off. Good night everyone hugs to all.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Shhhhh.....be quiet, be very very quiet (wasn't that what Elmer Fudd used to say?) --- and let her sleep. Good night and hugs to you too.


Won't she be surprised when she does wake up. I am thinking that a soft pillow for my head and nice warm covers would make for a better night's sleep. Very thoughtful Jamie, to turn things off and let Mom get some sleep. I am heading there as well. I think DS#1 will be out for quite some time and I don't have the energy to stay up. Phone will be by my side while I sleep though.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, sorry you didn't get to enjoy your fancy supper out but holy smokes,$154 for 2 people to eat sure seems a bit excessive. Was it a really fancy place? I'm glad you enjoyed the movies, I almost never go as the nearest theatre is 60 miles away
> 
> ~~~Yeah, Ruth Cris is a pretty fancy place....but sometimes it is nice to be served with a lot of flair! Treated like a Queen! We all deserve it. :thumbup:
> Don't forget...they had a $100 gift certificate, so it was only $54. Not so bad. It is food well prepared.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I did actually search for a labradoodle Sam but no pups anywhere even in neighboring areas of Georgia to be found. Grew up with shepherds and decided after Brantley kept saying how nice my niece's two were I decided to return to that breed. He will be huge; both parents quite large.


thewren said:


> what a precious puppy gwen - makes me want another dog - not sure hickory would appreciate it - she puts up with the cats - not sure she would be kind to another dog. --- sam


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> Do you make your own maple syrup? My 6th grade teacher had a sugar bush on her farm
> 
> ~~~I have never heard of a sugar bush.....can you give more information? Is this a maple?


----------



## martina

My sons and their partners treated me to a very up market restaurant dinner. Was it expensive-yes, very. Was it worth the money- yes, every penny. Would we do it again-yes, in a moment. Have we remembered it -yes. The whole experience from arrival to leaving made us all feel very special, I felt like a Queen. So if you get the chance and it is the sort of treat you want to enjoy then go ahead.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> How will I be able to handle being busier than I already am?


~~~it is a challenge...but it is ALL Fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wish I could say I got him at the pound but all they had there were pit bulls or pit bull mixes and I'm not fond of that breed at all. I found a private breeder about 30 minutes from here and this was one of a litter of 9 (she had 3 left) so I bit the bullet and bought him. Even the fees at the animal recues have doubled lately so I figured if I was going to have to pay so much I might as well get a full blooded one. He is settling in quite well tonight. 


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, how lucky to find such a wonderful pup at the pound. I'm so jealous. Your DD is gorgeous.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


~~~Picture #3...which is cuter???? :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> Have fun Pammie, hope the Mavs win, unless they are playing the Spurs of course. lolol


They were ahead for most of the game, but lost when the Bulls got hot in the 4th. Really was a shame. I do think they are finally getting to work like a team. I just hope that Cuban doesn't make too many changes for next year!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> no
> 
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


~~~okay...some exceptions will be considered.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I am thinking so too. I can't remember the last time I stayed home for an entire day. I haven't even put on shoes today. I did get up before 7 AM and shower and dress. That is sleeping in for me.


~~~think...retirement....Love it! one of the joys of getting older... :-D :-D


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> This is Jamie I'm signing out for mom tonight, she fell asleep sitting here reading. I hate to wake her just so she can turn things off. Good night everyone hugs to all.


~~~HI Jamie...g'nite. Tuck Caren in snuggly! Thanks!


----------



## Bulldog

Betty, sorry you didn't get to enjoy your fancy supper out but holy smokes,$154 for 2 people to eat sure seems a bit excessive. Was it a really fancy place? I'm glad you enjoyed the movies, I almost never go as the nearest theatre is 60 miles away
I hope your young friend is sucessfully treated & home soon.

Bonnie, the place was extremely fancy, but food was not worth $100. Our daughter had given us a gift certificate for that particular restaurant and a gift certificate for the movie theater. Just plain, small baked potato. Have had better salads and house dressing. Steatk was good, but overcooked for me, but the sauce was delicious. Lesson learned!


----------



## cmaliza

HI All....finally caught up. It has taken quite a while. I may not be on here as much in the next couple of weeks....the Iditarod started today. I LOVE that race...and follow it closely. It fascinates me! This year there is one musher from NZ (Curt Perano), one from Australia (Christian Turner from Dorigo & Karratha),4 from Canada (3 of whom are women! The one man was born in Austria). The oldest participant is 73 years old! AWESOME! Two of the women are 60 years old...Marcelle Fressineau (Canadian) this is her first try at the Iditarod! There is one musher from Ohio (Matt Failor, from Mansfield), Charley Bejna is from Addison, IL. 

Tomorrow is the real start of the race; today was ceremonial. 1,000+ miles across Alaska....just the teams against Alaska's wilderness. I am just in awe of the mushers and the dogs. It is an impressive display of skill and determination. I'll check in periodically, but won't be able to keep up with the chatting....as much as I love it...just can't. 
Hugs to all, soothing, healing, strengthening prayers for all...take care...Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for the good thoughts for Alan.... I will let him know. But I will not be showing him the pictures of Sydney....... His favorite breed of pup! Just kidding.... Maybe we should consider a little "home grown" entertainment and look for a new puppy....he's darling.


----------



## nittergma

Hello all, I still have a bit to catch up on from last week and I see we have 32 pages this week already! Such a wonderful variety of recipes Sam! Today (Sat) we had a warm day and everyone was outside getting as much barn work as possible. My daughter spruced up the chicken pens, DH cut fire wood, and our oldest son was over and helped me clean the calf pen. We are all exhausted and sore, it really felt good though to be able to catch up on things. 
It is such fun having calves, they are so silly I put them outside in a pasture and they ran around in circles the whole way and one almost ran in the road! When I got them all in one of them just ran back and forth for about 10 minutes. I guess she had a lot of energy to get out Then we brought one of our goats out and the really didn't know what to think of each other, they just stood there and stared! Now it
s 10:30 and I think one of our goats is in labor, she is so huge I think she has a little trouble breathing! So I'll stay up late and check on her to see if things are progressing. 
I going to take a little nap right now so I won't be on for a while. I'm only on page 1 so I hope not to get to far behind again. nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil wrote:
I'm actually reading today digest today and had to post this coffee for those who don't read the digest.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241956-1.html
=====================

Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Way to go!! make sure you post pictures in the workshop and the Parade. I am coming along with my sweater too. I just have to use some sense and get off of KP! It would have been finished long ago!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: We all say the same thing.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Now that is a mouse I would happily give houseroom! I wonder if Julie would? :XD:


I do already have crystal mouse, rather that than those smelly little live ones


----------



## martina

Cmaliza , please let us know what is happening in the Iditarod as we don't get any news of it here in UK and I am interested since I heard about it at school.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i would think getting storms in from Antarctica would make it quite cold whether they had snow or not. --- sam


cold and wet!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> mother used to make that sorlena - we called it creamed potatoes - and they were so good - she used real cream - we didn't worry about our veins back then. --- sam


I have had peas & kohl rabi done that way but never potatoes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Sam, I do use lemon in the place of butter on a baked potato. I would also do a combination of a little lemon, olive oil, and garlic. Mmmmmmm There are products out there but I just use this. Sometimes I use hummus and add a little lemon if it doesn't have enough so both posts tie in together for me.


Angora - have never thought of hummus on a baked potato but that sounds like a delicious idea!! Thanks![/quote]

You are welcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Sam, I do use lemon in the place of butter on a baked potato. I would also do a combination of a little lemon, olive oil, and garlic. Mmmmmmm There are products out there but I just use this. Sometimes I use hummus and add a little lemon if it doesn't have enough so both posts tie in together for me.


Angora - have never thought of hummus on a baked potato but that sounds like a delicious idea!! Thanks![/quote]

You are welcome. You could use yogurt also with some garlic mixed in or spices you like. A little hot sauce in it might be fun.


----------



## iamsam

the gluten free recipes I get are from this website - those of you that need access to gluten free food really should take a look - sandi - caren - and I know there are some others. I would definitely sign up for their newsletter and to visit their website. if you scroll down you will find a recipe for gluten free bread. --- sam

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/the-secret-to-baking-gluten-free-bread/


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting behind already... but I'm trying to catch up on my daily digests.... Julie I wanted to make sure that you saw this sweater....I just love the treatment on the bottom!!!
> 
> That sure is something!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I brown mine and drain it well before I add it to my eggs. A little goes a long way. It is wonderful with fried potatoes too.... I am going to have to go buy some this week.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB wrote:
Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}

Oh Kate, I'm so sorry to hear this. I know there is heartbreak involved. Will be sending love and prayers across the ocean to you and your family. I hope your DIL and son are alright. Hugs


----------



## iamsam

I didn't say I wasn't appreciative - I merely was thanking god that I didn't have a wife. --- sam



pacer said:


> She does cook for you and remodeled your home for you while you were on vacation and even gave you a warm bed to sleep on when you had no heat. It is nice that she is walking distance from you. We are so thankful that she was there for you when you needed to get extra help from the health spa. We only hope that we did not bother her to much while you were away. Your extended family out here were concerned about you too. She even makes sure that their is more than pet food in your cupboards. She is scoring well as a loving and caring daughter. It is good that you don't have to live with her because those children have a ton of energy right now. It is nice to be around it sometimes, but also wonderful to have a place of peace and quiet.


----------



## iamsam

there are so many things one can do to dress up a baked potato but for me the best is some butter, some sour cream and a little pepper. I could eat one at every meal. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~of course...adding some cheese, and some crumbled bacon, some green onion, some sour cream.....might add to the "oooooohhhhhh...mmmmmm!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

I forgot the peas - i'm not sure mother ever added them to the potatos but she did make creamed peas - which I dearly loved. she really was a fantastic cook. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Creamed new potatoes with fresh sweet peas....Yum....loved when those were coming out of the home garden.


----------



## iamsam

night night caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> This is Jamie I'm signing out for mom tonight, she fell asleep sitting here reading. I hate to wake her just so she can turn things off. Good night everyone hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam

I think you made a great choice gwen - I would have taken him had I been you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I did actually search for a labradoodle Sam but no pups anywhere even in neighboring areas of Georgia to be found. Grew up with shepherds and decided after Brantley kept saying how nice my niece's two were I decided to return to that breed. He will be huge; both parents quite large.


----------



## iamsam

I'm not sure about dogs but our pound charges $100 to adopt a cat - I mean - how do they expect the average person to come up with that much. I realize they need to pay for feed, doctors and the help and the tax dollars have been reduced but really - I think they could make it a little easier. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I wish I could say I got him at the pound but all they had there were pit bulls or pit bull mixes and I'm not fond of that breed at all. I found a private breeder about 30 minutes from here and this was one of a litter of 9 (she had 3 left) so I bit the bullet and bought him. Even the fees at the animal recues have doubled lately so I figured if I was going to have to pay so much I might as well get a full blooded one. He is settling in quite well tonight.


----------



## iamsam

carol - are you looking at it on line - what site are you using? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> HI All....finally caught up. It has taken quite a while. I may not be on here as much in the next couple of weeks....the Iditarod started today. I LOVE that race...and follow it closely. It fascinates me! This year there is one musher from NZ (Curt Perano), one from Australia (Christian Turner from Dorigo & Karratha),4 from Canada (3 of whom are women! The one man was born in Austria). The oldest participant is 73 years old! AWESOME! Two of the women are 60 years old...Marcelle Fressineau (Canadian) this is her first try at the Iditarod! There is one musher from Ohio (Matt Failor, from Mansfield), Charley Bejna is from Addison, IL.
> 
> Tomorrow is the real start of the race; today was ceremonial. 1,000+ miles across Alaska....just the teams against Alaska's wilderness. I am just in awe of the mushers and the dogs. It is an impressive display of skill and determination. I'll check in periodically, but won't be able to keep up with the chatting....as much as I love it...just can't.
> Hugs to all, soothing, healing, strengthening prayers for all...take care...Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

sending the momma goat some positive energy tonight - hoping it is a successful birth. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hello all, I still have a bit to catch up on from last week and I see we have 32 pages this week already! Such a wonderful variety of recipes Sam! Today (Sat) we had a warm day and everyone was outside getting as much barn work as possible. My daughter spruced up the chicken pens, DH cut fire wood, and our oldest son was over and helped me clean the calf pen. We are all exhausted and sore, it really felt good though to be able to catch up on things.
> It is such fun having calves, they are so silly I put them outside in a pasture and they ran around in circles the whole way and one almost ran in the road! When I got them all in one of them just ran back and forth for about 10 minutes. I guess she had a lot of energy to get out Then we brought one of our goats out and the really didn't know what to think of each other, they just stood there and stared! Now it
> s 10:30 and I think one of our goats is in labor, she is so huge I think she has a little trouble breathing! So I'll stay up late and check on her to see if things are progressing.
> I going to take a little nap right now so I won't be on for a while. I'm only on page 1 so I hope not to get to far behind again. nittergma


----------



## pammie1234

I am finally caught up. I will have to admit that I am not sure of last week's. Once they split us, I lost track of where I was! I just hope that I didn't miss anything too important!


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Cmaliza , please let us know what is happening in the Iditarod as we don't get any news of it here in UK and I am interested since I heard about it at school.


~~~I will keep updates coming. It is disappointing that it is not on tv at all. I watch it on the computer, and subsribe to a special broadcast. You can get some info by going to iditarod.com no charge.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I didn't say I wasn't appreciative - I merely was thanking god that I didn't have a wife. --- sam


~~~understood... :lol:


----------



## Junelouise

nicho said:


> Kate, so sorry to hear this sad news. Hope your son and DIL are coping OK - so very sad for them.


I didn't get to read much of TP last week! So sorry for your DIL and son's loss.

June


----------



## bonniephillips

This is the recipe my vegan friend said is a wonderful mac and cheese: 
http://detoxinista.com/2011/01/move-over-kraft/

I really enjoyed your recipes! I have never seen a mac and cheese made with white cheeses before; almost every one that I have ever had was made with cheddar, so I must try this one, gingerly. I developed lactose intolerance as one of the delightful side-effects of aging, so I am trying to find what I can tolerate. Happy tea partying!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> carol - are you looking at it on line - what site are you using? --- sam


~~~I do watch it on line at iditarod.com
I also subscribe to Iditarod Insider. That is about $30...that gives me some extra ways to folow the mushers. iditarod.com is free and you can get some good info that way, too. Check it out! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Junelouise

AZ Sticks said:


> I have spent most of the day playing "catch up" here instead of working on my taxes....... but tomorrow I will be fresh and ready to tackle the dreaded task again!!!
> 
> Me too! I am self employed so I have to total up all my receipts for the whole year. DH got onto me tonight and I have to get going tomorrow. We only have until Monday to decide it we need to put some money in an RRSP (retirement savings plan) so I won't have to pay as much tax. WAH!
> 
> June


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Well I've been to bed and not sccedded in sleeping so got up. And now I need a dentist visit- should be OK till Monday but I have just lost a large part of one of my teeth.
> Will listen to the cricket as I am awake. We are doing well so far on this the first day of the third and final test.


Ouch. hope it is not too painful. I am coping with a hole in a tooth as well at the moment, will get to the clinic during the week if I get a chance. Strangely, it is only painful when eating cold stuff.


----------



## Angelyaya5

So precious! Another fur baby in the family.

quote=Gweniepooh]All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> oh - he can have full rein in the kitchen - anything he wants. --- sam


I'll be sure and tell him. He does love a challenge.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> how does it happen? retirement should give us lots of free time but usually we are busier than we were when we worked. --- sam


Ah, but we always think there is tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow....and then the darling kids give us things to do to fill our time!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of sausage I noticed Chorizo on sale this week I would love to try some!


Love it and DH does it in a skillet with lots of a melted mild cheese. Gooey and delicious and we just reset it with a fork......


----------



## Angelyaya5

Signing off for tonight. Catch you all in the morning. Sweet dreams to all in my TP family. 
Jodi


----------



## Dreamweaver

bettyirene said:


> Hi Sam, The first two recipes caught my eye - the low fat macaroni and cheese will be a winner for Good Friday (meatless) and I love Osso Bucco - but have never thought to make it with lamb shanks - I adore lamb..yum, yum...thanks.


We love Osso Bucco, but I don't like lamb.... Will have to have DH give it a try when I am traveling.... Maybe this recipe would disguise the lamb enough for me.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

bettyirene said:


> Hi Sam, The first two recipes caught my eye - the low fat macaroni and cheese will be a winner for Good Friday (meatless) and I love Osso Bucco - but have never thought to make it with lamb shanks - I adore lamb..yum, yum...thanks.


We love Osso Bucco, but I don't like lamb.... Will have to have DH give it a try when I am traveling.... Maybe this recipe would disguise the lamb enough for me.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes it hit the ground and I even have puddles!! My allergies will be in full bloom before you know it!!! And you are so right about "the path"....


Hate that you might have to consider surgery, but it may be the only relief. I will tell you that you still have to pay a little attention to diet after. There were certain things that just did not do well... but very manageable.....


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> How will I be able to handle being busier than I already am?


Ah, but in retirement you are busy with things you *want* to do, not things you *have* to do!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam


Yes, that was really my favorite part of the baked potato as a kid...lots and lots of butter....


----------



## iamsam

are you an "insider" carol - or are you subscribing to something else - I would like to keep track of this - I would love to be in nome to watch the arrivals. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I will keep updates coming. It is disappointing that it is not on tv at all. I watch it on the computer, and subsribe to a special broadcast. You can get some info by going to iditarod.com no charge.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


He is gorgeous...as is your DD!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> no
> 
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Then we went to Ruth Chris. I have never been there before and it was really fancy. I asked the waitress what she would suggest and she told me to get the bone in steak with the shrimp, crawfish, and scallop sauce. They asked what we would like with it and we said a baked potato and salad. We had a gift certificate for $100. We had not appetizer and no desert. Our bill was $154. I thought Jim was going to have a stroke. He said everything you add costs and he thought the sauce on top of my steak was $25, so I was at fault for the expensive meal. Ruined my whole date. He just fussed and fussed about it.
> I drove to Kelseys (she lives in Madison, MS) Friday. I am very directionally challenged, but was proud of myself. With Lucys help (my GPS) I drove all the way to her house. We went out to eat that night. My SIL took us to a really swanky place, got an appetizer, and said order anything we wantedas he was. I ordered the Red fish, which he also ordered. He never said a word about the bill and would not let me pay for mine. We went to the movie and saw Liam Niesen in Nonstop. It was great. One of those on the edge of your seat movies.
> I have had four surgeries on my feet and Merrell shoes are all I wear. Found a Merrill shoe store here and found me a pair of black shoes and bought them..
> We are all laying around chilling right now. Kids are talking about going back to movies again tonght. Son of God is playing, the new Jack Ryan movie, and Kevin Costner movie. They previewed Noah and Heaven is real. Looked really good.
> I so enjoy being with Kelsey and her family. They are so much fun. Will try and keep up with postings as I can.
> Need to ask for prayer. My dearest friend at church called this morning. She has a twin grandson and granddaughter who were born prematurely. They are now about eight. The little granddaughter,Kendall, is being rushed to the childrens hospital with fluid on the brain. Dont know whether they will do a shunt or what this will mean regarding her future. They have a jet on standy to fly her to St Jude or wherever the best Neurologist is. I Love You to the Moon and BackBetty


We know Ruth and it is a very pricey place. We had a meal there a few years back and wrote her a very nice letter, not asking for anything but describing all the issues that might need addressing. We never heard a word from her and have never eaten there again... Still, Jim should not have made you feel bad... After all, these days $54. For a fancy meal is darned good and that is all it really cost him.... Glad you had another nice meal too and lots of shows. Living mighty high on the hog there, lady... And good for you!!!!

I don't know this particular shoes but glad you found a store. Nothing more miserable than aching feet!!!!

We went to volleyball today. I am also directionally challenged and had the GPS. Unfortunately, my maps must not be up to date on the old GPS and she kept telling us to turn when we couldn't and that we had arrived when we had a major highway separating us from the building. So glad DH was driving. I would never have made it... I'll take the new GPS tomorrow and see if she does a better job!!!!

Will certainly add the little girl to my prayer list. How very scary for everyone...


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Caarmelized Pears with Blue Cheese and Black Pepper-Caramel Sauce*
> 
> Any type of pear can be used in this recipe as long as it is firm.
> 
> They sound delish! And since it's fruit, it must be allowed on almost any diet, too. Right???
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, and if you eat it standing up, none of the calories count anyhow!!!! :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

flyty1n said:


> We grew acres of potatoes on the farm and picked out the green ended ones for ourselves, didn't sell them to others. Mother would not let us eat the green parts raw (yes, I love raw potatoes with salt) but she'd simply peel off the green part and we'd cook and eat the rest of the potatoes. I"m still alive, so must have been OK to do.


A kindred spirit! I used to grab a potato out of the bin on my way to school and ear it raw. Salt would have been a good addition!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got an email with this cute free hat pattern.
> Thought some of you might like it
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Components.PostAttachments/00.00.11.16.51/HoreshoeCaps.pdf


Love it and really appreciate all the spinning info and the great varieties of yarns pictured.


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting behind already... but I'm trying to catch up on my daily digests.... Julie I wanted to make sure that you saw this sweater....I just love the treatment on the bottom!!!
> WOW, that is gorgeous.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> I just checked the eagle cam and that poor eagle is covered with snow!!!!Keeping the eggs warm is a pretty tough job this year!


A mother' slot is never easy. Poor thing.

I'll have to take a picture. We have two doves building a nest in the glass hanging wall candle bowl on the patio. We have three sets of sliding glass doors right there. They could not pick a more public place.... And I know from my friend's experience that they can have 3-4 nests during a summer....


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I totally agree unless you put a little bit of bacon bits inside the empty shell squeeze it together and eat it like that. I used to give the insides to others so I had room for the shell. Love twice baked potatoes too.


Love those as well and even make extras for the freezer. Another favorite for the broiler is not dogs with a slit filled with cheese and then wrapped on bacon. It was a special treat as a child and I still love that almost burned cheese that sticks to the foil and all that bacon grease!!!!!,


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> It would be lovely in purpleish.....


I saw the picture but no reference to a pattern. Did I miss it? I actually would consider making this......


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Not yet not a fan of guiness but figure will give it a try in the cake MIght make it into cupcakes instead.


Guinness in a pot of beef stew is really good!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Sam & Angora, I use limes, in place of butter, on all veggies incl. Potatoes. Top rate on corn on the cob.


Love limes... But I still have to have a little butter on my corn on the cob!!!! I do love a good limeade in the summer and ceviche.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


What a sweetheart. And looks like he is already well loved. Great smile on DD, I assume.


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> I'm watching the outdoor hockey game from Soldier's Field in Chicago. Cold and snow but over 60,000 in attendance.. Should be fun. Go Hawks.


We came home from volleyball and had taped the game. Such fun and so cold....... You can tell where our allegiance lies..... DH let GD wear this to the last Stars game when they played the Blackhawks.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> yes - she works for a pizza place - I can't for the life of me rememer which one -pizza hut??? someone called them when she was off line. I can't remember. She lives in Fergus Ont. do remember that.


I know Rookie tried to reach her....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Creamed new potatoes with fresh sweet peas....Yum....loved when those were coming out of the home garden.


That is how I remember them, but it has been years....


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> Charley Bejna is from Addison, IL.
> 
> Tomorrow is the real start of the race; today was ceremonial. 1,000+ miles across Alaska....just the teams against Alaska's wilderness. I am just in awe of the mushers and the dogs. It is an impressive display of skill and determination. I'll check in periodically, but won't be able to keep up with the chatting....as much as I love it...just can't.
> Hugs to all, soothing, healing, strengthening prayers for all...take care...Carol il/oh


Addison, cool. I used to live in Villa Park and in Westmont, Downers Grove and Bolingbrook. I'll have to watch his progress. We have a dog at the end of the alley who would make a great dog. Shamus, looks the part and does laps in Los little area several times a day. He won't even stop for a great when he is circling......


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I'm not sure about dogs but our pound charges $100 to adopt a cat - I mean - how do they expect the average person to come up with that much. I realize they need to pay for feed, doctors and the help and the tax dollars have been reduced but really - I think they could make it a little easier. --- sam


Yes, I do think the fees have gotten a little out a hand. More would find homes if a little more reasonable, especially since I know a lot of vets in our Dre'a do the neutering for free at the pound. For awhile, the news was reporting on all the pets being turned in because the economy had made it impossible for the owners to buy food. I do make blanket donations and such to our local shelter but my friend has to take them for me. I couldn't come home empty handed!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

[quote Betty, sorry you didn't get to enjoy your fancy supper out but holy smokes,$154 for 2 people to eat sure seems a bit excessive. Was it a really fancy place? I'm glad you enjoyed the movies, I almost never go as the nearest theatre is 60 miles away
I hope your young friend is sucessfully treated & home soon.

Bonnie, the place was extremely fancy, but food was not worth $100. Our daughter had given us a gift certificate for that particular restaurant and a gift certificate for the movie theater. Just plain, small baked potato. Have had better salads and house dressing. Steatk was good, but overcooked for me, but the sauce was delicious. Lesson learned.

Yes, Ruth Chris is a very expensive but usually very good. And, most of the fancy steak houses are all ala carte now where everything is extra. We have Gibsons, Lawrys, and Mortons, Gene & Georgetti's, and Ruth Chris around here. I don't get to out to one of them except once maybe every 10 years. You were given a very nice present and I'm sure wanted you to have a nice experience. I still remember the last Ruth Chris I was at --- at least 25 years ago, now, in Phoenix so the places are memorable. I'm sorry your experience wasn't wonderful.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Time for me to do one puzzle and get to bed. We have to be back at the tournament before 10. I did promise to post pictures of my yarn purchases in Taos. Here goes. The red is the Tencel and the purple is a wonderful llama/silk blend. The variegated greys will become a lace shawl as will one of the other multicolored. The scarf yarns were a steal.. All three of those skeins for just $9.00. Not a very good shot of the little ceramic sheep.... He really is a cutie.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The animals having babies is certainly a sign that Spring is on its way! Let us know how things turn out.



nittergma said:


> Hello all, I still have a bit to catch up on from last week and I see we have 32 pages this week already! Such a wonderful variety of recipes Sam! Today (Sat) we had a warm day and everyone was outside getting as much barn work as possible. My daughter spruced up the chicken pens, DH cut fire wood, and our oldest son was over and helped me clean the calf pen. We are all exhausted and sore, it really felt good though to be able to catch up on things.
> It is such fun having calves, they are so silly I put them outside in a pasture and they ran around in circles the whole way and one almost ran in the road! When I got them all in one of them just ran back and forth for about 10 minutes. I guess she had a lot of energy to get out Then we brought one of our goats out and the really didn't know what to think of each other, they just stood there and stared! Now it
> s 10:30 and I think one of our goats is in labor, she is so huge I think she has a little trouble breathing! So I'll stay up late and check on her to see if things are progressing.
> I going to take a little nap right now so I won't be on for a while. I'm only on page 1 so I hope not to get to far behind again. nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, it's delicious with just a little extra butter floating on top.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have had peas & kohl rabi done that way but never potatoes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog wrote:
Then we went to Ruth Chris. I have never been there before and it was really fancy. I asked the waitress what she would suggest and she told me to get the bone in steak with the shrimp, crawfish, and scallop sauce. They asked what we would like with it and we said a baked potato and salad. We had a gift certificate for $100. We had not appetizer and no desert. Our bill was $154. I thought Jim was going to have a stroke. He said everything you add costs and he thought the sauce on top of my steak was $25, so I was at fault for the expensive meal. Ruined my whole date. He just fussed and fussed about it.
I drove to Kelseys (she lives in Madison, MS) Friday. I am very directionally challenged, but was proud of myself. With Lucys help (my GPS) I drove all the way to her house. We went out to eat that night. My SIL took us to a really swanky place, got an appetizer, and said order anything we wantedas he was. I ordered the Red fish, which he also ordered. He never said a word about the bill and would not let me pay for mine. We went to the movie and saw Liam Niesen in Nonstop. It was great. One of those on the edge of your seat movies.

I have had four surgeries on my feet and Merrell shoes are all I wear. Found a Merrill shoe store here and found me a pair of black shoes and bought them..

We are all laying around chilling right now. Kids are talking about going back to movies again tonght. Son of God is playing, the new Jack Ryan movie, and Kevin Costner movie. They previewed Noah and Heaven is real. Looked really good.

I so enjoy being with Kelsey and her family. They are so much fun. Will try and keep up with postings as I can.

Need to ask for prayer. My dearest friend at church called this morning. She has a twin grandson and granddaughter who were born prematurely. They are now about eight. The little granddaughter,Kendall, is being rushed to the childrens hospital with fluid on the brain. Dont know whether they will do a shunt or what this will mean regarding her future. They have a jet on standy to fly her to St Jude or wherever the best Neurologist is. I Love You to the Moon and BackBetty



Dreamweaver said:


> We know Ruth and it is a very pricey place. We had a meal there a few years back and wrote her a very nice letter, not asking for anything but describing all the issues that might need addressing. We never heard a word from her and have never eaten there again... Still, Jim should not have made you feel bad... After all, these days $54. For a fancy meal is darned good and that is all it really cost him.... Glad you had another nice meal too and lots of shows. Living mighty high on the hog there, lady... And good for you!!!!
> 
> I don't know this particular shoes but glad you found a store. Nothing more miserable than aching feet!!!!
> 
> We went to volleyball today. I am also directionally challenged and had the GPS. Unfortunately, my maps must not be up to date on the old GPS and she kept telling us to turn when we couldn't and that we had arrived when we had a major highway separating us from the building. So glad DH was driving. I would never have made it... I'll take the new GPS tomorrow and see if she does a better job!!!!
> 
> Will certainly add the little girl to my prayer list. How very scary for everyone...


Merrel's are about all DH wears now....they fit him perfectly and with him being on his feet almost all day, an investment in a good pair of shoes is a must.

Hope the twins are okay...special prayers for the little girl.


----------



## iamsam

lovely yarns jynx - that should keep your needles busy. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Time for me to do one puzzle and get to bed. We have to be back at the tournament before 10. I did promise to post pictures of my yarn purchases in Taos. Here goes. The red is the Tencel and the purple is a wonderful llama/silk blend. The variegated greys will become a lace shawl as will one of the other multicolored. The scarf yarns were a steal.. All three of those skeins for just $9.00. Not a very good shot of the little ceramic sheep.... He really is a cutie.


----------



## iamsam

think I will call it a day and go to bed - see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## TNS

A little fried chorizo is a good combination with pan fried fish.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am so behind- I was caught up at page 25- not sure if or when I will read in between. I have so many appointments - books to return to the library, phone calls that need to be made- Plus I am feeling tired- was only half asleep in front of the telly. Just enough to make it difficult to sleep now. Was thirsty with a dry mouth so I have had some Olbas Tea. Not long and it will be Monday for us. If I read those pages I will have to skim.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Up to let the dogs out at 4:44am, think I'll catch up on TP, oops eyes crossed from reading.......time to hit the hay again until morning. Hugs again all!


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Creamed new potatoes with fresh sweet peas....Yum....loved when those were coming out of the home garden.


New potatoes and garden peas, just brought in from the garden and cooked straightaway. A sure sign that spring/summer is here! Yummy!


----------



## PurpleFi

A rather late good morning from Surrey, but the gks are up fed and showered and I have convereted an ambulance into a school bus!

Still miles behind everyone, but I hope to catch up later this afternoon when it's quiet here (except for Mr P playing virtual curling and cheering wildly when he hits something)

Anyway I have to get Sunday lunch in the oven, so sending lots of hugs and Sunday photos.....


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> My sons and their partners treated me to a very up market restaurant dinner. Was it expensive-yes, very. Was it worth the money- yes, every penny. Would we do it again-yes, in a moment. Have we remembered it -yes. The whole experience from arrival to leaving made us all feel very special, I felt like a Queen. So if you get the chance and it is the sort of treat you want to enjoy then go ahead.


When visiting DD in Houston once they took me to a very expensive restaurant there. It was styled after an Argentinian cattle ranch so flame grilled steak featured big on the menu, but there were other meats as well. There was a huge buffet with every vegetable/salad you could ever want to choose from and go back to as often as you wanted. You had a little disc about the size of a £2 coin at your setting, red on one side and green on the other. As long as you kept the green side up they kept coming with huge steaks on a skewer to carve off as much as you wanted, also roast lamb, all sorts of other meats etc. When you turned the disc to red they stopped coming! If you felt hungry later you just turned to green again and off you went again. Very expensive but a meal I will remember for ever!


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> My sons and their partners treated me to a very up market restaurant dinner. Was it expensive-yes, very. Was it worth the money- yes, every penny. Would we do it again-yes, in a moment. Have we remembered it -yes. The whole experience from arrival to leaving made us all feel very special, I felt like a Queen. So if you get the chance and it is the sort of treat you want to enjoy then go ahead.


When visiting DD in Houston once they took me to a very expensive restaurant there. It was styled after an Argentinian cattle ranch so flame grilled steak featured big on the menu, but there were other meats as well. There was a huge buffet with every vegetable/salad you could ever want to choose from and go back to as often as you wanted. You had a little disc about the size of a £2 coin at your setting, red on one side and green on the other. As long as you kept the green side up they kept coming with huge steaks on a skewer to carve off as much as you wanted, also roast lamb, all sorts of other meats etc. When you turned the disc to red they stopped coming! If you felt hungry later you just turned to green again and off you went again. Very expensive but a meal I will remember for ever!


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Cmaliza , please let us know what is happening in the Iditarod as we don't get any news of it here in UK and I am interested since I heard about it at school.


Martina - google Iditarod and you get all sorts of information and also links to sites where you can watch I think. I'm going to try it later.


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> Time for me to do one puzzle and get to bed. We have to be back at the tournament before 10. I did promise to post pictures of my yarn purchases in Taos. Here goes. The red is the Tencel and the purple is a wonderful llama/silk blend. The variegated greys will become a lace shawl as will one of the other multicolored. The scarf yarns were a steal.. All three of those skeins for just $9.00. Not a very good shot of the little ceramic sheep.... He really is a cutie.


What a great haul! I would love to go to Taos, not just for yarn but see all the arty crafty places.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't keep up. I pop off here for a wee while and you write 11 pages.
> GKs are in bed. Little Madam arrived very tired after ballet and party, we played with the dolls house for a while and then she asked to go to bed, even GS said he was tired. Have done some knitting this afternoon and am now going to do a bit more.


I can sooooo relate to this, presently! Always when I am at church I can guarantee all you Saturday people have talked a storm- but today it was a hurricane! I see now why Cathy (sugarsugar) 'marks her place' as do several others!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> ...
> Sorry to hear that you are still having teethe problems, Julie. Do go back to the dentist when you can.
> ...


I will be able to check with him later today! I have also looked up exercycles on the auction site- they are quite pricey, even second hand!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> The only thing that really drives me crazy is the blooming Canola. It looks so pretty to see the countryside in beautiful yellow flowers & since the price has been really good the last few years the whole area seems yellow. All I have to do is drive by a field & my sinuses plug up. It is really bad when DH decides to seed the quarter beside the house to canola, I cannot get away from it.


Also known as 'rape' here, might ba the more appropriate name- I thought I had heard it is all 'GM' now.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I use a potato 'ricer' to produce mash from potatoes boiled in their skins (whole). They do taste much nicer than when peeled and/ or cut up, but the skins cover the holes in the disc so you have to remove the was of compressed peel after each batch - just scrape off in a 'sheet' with a fork. The very nicest mash is from potatoes baked on the oven then halved and scraped out, but we don't often do this because it takes a lot longer to cook them this way.


I use the potato ricer for mash always now, and just remove the skins, you do need to work when the potatoes are hot, but it is worth the effort. I boil them in their skins. But have also taken to cooking cubed potato and Kumara in my air cooker- especially when I want them for my crustlless quiche.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Dear son did amazingly well. He was only able to attend the wake and we were all sharing our favorite "Aunt Ella" stories so it was very uplifting, in my opinion. He was more concerned for me, which I thought was very sweet...he is growing up


That is all for the good then! I am quite surprised at times at how my Bronwen is maturing- BUT she will be 40 this year- that used to be middle aged!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I've only ever had allergy issues to things that grow here--it was a shock to have to deal with them after moving. Junipers in the spring and chamisa (a yellow flowered bush) in the fall do me in.


Mine is to the Pine tree pollen and Privet


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think Julie has a recipe for gluten free bread - I was going to post it but thought I would wait and see if she posts it. --- sam


I do, but had refrained from posting it because the ingredients are pricey, and as I am not obliged to be Gluten free- I've not made it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


What a beauty he is! Shepherds can be some of the best- warm and loving to the family- and fiercely protective. Often similar nature to the much smaller corgi- and bred anciently for the same task- sheep and cattle dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> no
> 
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


That reaction is understandable Sam! but it would be lovely to have a caring wife!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I hope Julie won't be too upset with me - this is her recipe for gluten free bread. --- sam
> 
> Gluten Free Bread
> For a 750g loaf
> 
> 2 tsp instant active yeast
> 1 cup warm water plus 2 Tbsp extra
> 3 tsp sugar
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 3 tsp guar gum
> 1 large egg plus 1 large egg white
> 1/4 cup skim milk powder
> 3 Tbsp canola oil
> 1/2 cup chick pea flour (garbanzo flour) [65g]
> 1/2 cup tapioca flour [65g]
> 1 cup rice flour [140g]
> 1 cup maize cornflour [150g]
> 
> 1/ Bread Machine: Carefully measure all the ingredients into a 750g capacity bread machine. For the most effective mixing, it is best to add the liquids first.
> 
> 2/ Set to the Gluten Free bread cycle, Medium Crust and Start.
> 
> 1/ By Hand: Measure the yeast, water,sugar and salt into the bowl of a heavy-duty mixer and leave to stand for 5 minutes.
> 
> 2/ Sprinkle in the guar gum (do this gradually to avoid it forming lumps), then add the egg and egg white and the milk powder. Beat on a medium-high speed for 2 minutes until the mixture looks foamy.
> 
> 3/ Add the oil and flours, then mix again at medium speed for 2 minutes, stopping and scraping down the sides of the bowl after about 1 minute.
> 
> 4/ Thoroughly coat the inside of a large loaf tin with non-stick spray, then pour/spoon the batter into it. Spread the batter evenly in the tin and smooth the top with an oiled spatula.
> 
> 5/ Put the tin in a warm place to rise for 50-60 minutes or until the mixture has reached to the top of the tin.
> 
> 6/ Bake at 410F (200C) for 15-20 minutes until golden brown and hollow sounding when tapped. Remove from the oven and cool in the tin for a few minutes before tipping onto a rack to cool completely.
> 
> Myfanwy/ktp


Not upset at all Sam, just building up to a whole page of Lurker only comments!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it and DH does it in a skillet with lots of a melted mild cheese. Gooey and delicious and we just reset it with a fork......


I really must try it if it goes well with cheese!


----------



## Patches39

Hi all, just wanted to let you all know that I will be away for a few days. I will be helping a DD of a friend who passed yesterday, will try to check in when I can, but have a lot to do. My Meds. are good and trying to hang in there, she is a only child, and as sweet as can be. Asking for prayer. 

Know that I am still praying for all of you.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I feel fortunate that my aches and pains can usually be settled with a couple of motrin - it is the stiffness in my body when I have been sitting too long in the same position that aggravates me - I sound like an old man when I first get up and try to walk. lol --- sam


Me,too, Sam....well, more like an old woman but then I have to remember, I AM!! I have to rely on Tylenol because taking Motrin messes up my stomach so bad I can't eat. But usually once I move around, I'm better.
But I'm quite a bit older than you are.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> All this talk of puppies....I just picked up the newest member of our family...Sydney. He is 8 weeks old, was born on Dec. 26th (same as my youngest DD) and is a registered (or soon will be) German Shepherd. Other dogs adjusting well as is Alfred kitty.


What a cutie!!! Can't believe someone took him to the animal shelter. I know Sorlenna will be jealous since she wants a puppy so bad.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> that is true - and I love her dearly - but I don't have to live with her - actually i'm too old and jaded to live with anyone. lol --- sam


Me, too, Sam...on the too old and jaded but my daughter and I do pretty well together...we put up with each other and there are pluses for both of us....she does the things I can't do and she drives my SUV wherever she wants to go. Just the fact that I don't have to do laundry, shop or cook is worth everything...and she doesn't have to clean up the kitchen!
I can sleep when I want to and NOT do housework and she doesn't care. I'm sure a husband would be a nuisance. If I could or wanted to find one that would put up with me. I'd probably kill him in a month so it's just as well, I'm still widowed and single.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> yes - she works for a pizza place - I can't for the life of me rememer which one -pizza hut??? someone called them when she was off line. I can't remember. She lives in Fergus Ont. do remember that.


I think the name of the place was Pizza Delight. I'm sure someone will remember for sure.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This is Jamie I'm signing out for mom tonight, she fell asleep sitting here reading. I hate to wake her just so she can turn things off. Good night everyone hugs to all.


You're a great daughter, Jamie. Hope you have a good night.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I did actually search for a labradoodle Sam but no pups anywhere even in neighboring areas of Georgia to be found. Grew up with shepherds and decided after Brantley kept saying how nice my niece's two were I decided to return to that breed. He will be huge; both parents quite large.


Guess you didn't get him from the shelter. LOL! I shouldn't have assumed you did even though you said you and the DD went there looking for a dog.
He's definitely a cutie.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Betty, sorry you didn't get to enjoy your fancy supper out but holy smokes,$154 for 2 people to eat sure seems a bit excessive. Was it a really fancy place? I'm glad you enjoyed the movies, I almost never go as the nearest theatre is 60 miles away
> I hope your young friend is sucessfully treated & home soon.
> 
> Bonnie, the place was extremely fancy, but food was not worth $100. Our daughter had given us a gift certificate for that particular restaurant and a gift certificate for the movie theater. Just plain, small baked potato. Have had better salads and house dressing. Steatk was good, but overcooked for me, but the sauce was delicious. Lesson learned!


You're so right. Expensive does not always mean exceptionally good food.
junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I do, but had refrained from posting it because the ingredients are pricey, and as I am not obliged to be Gluten free- I've not made it!


Post it any way then those of us that want can try it and post a photo of how it turns out. :lol: :lol:

opps should have finished reading the page


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing again!!!! At 8:09 am it is -12C/10F, a pleasant looking day until you open the door. A tad chilly one the toes, both dogs walked over looker out and promptly went back to their beds. Could be because they had already been out at 4 this morning. 

Coffee this morning 

Healing energy going out to those in need. Warm happy hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I'm not sure about dogs but our pound charges $100 to adopt a cat - I mean - how do they expect the average person to come up with that much. I realize they need to pay for feed, doctors and the help and the tax dollars have been reduced but really - I think they could make it a little easier. --- sam


I think one reason our shelter charges so much is because the cats and dogs are neutered/spayed before you adopt them. And my daughter's cat also had an identifying chip in her ear. She got her about 3 years ago.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

bonniephillips said:


> This is the recipe my vegan friend said is a wonderful mac and cheese:
> http://detoxinista.com/2011/01/move-over-kraft/
> 
> I really enjoyed your recipes! I have never seen a mac and cheese made with white cheeses before; almost every one that I have ever had was made with cheddar, so I must try this one, gingerly. I developed lactose intolerance as one of the delightful side-effects of aging, so I am trying to find what I can tolerate. Happy tea partying!


Glad to see you joining us. I hope you enjoyed your visit and come back often. We're here all week and Sam opens a new tea party every Fri. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> A little fried chorizo is a good combination with pan fried fish.


have not tried chorizo with fish will have to give it a try.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> New potatoes and garden peas, just brought in from the garden and cooked straightaway. A sure sign that spring/summer is here! Yummy!


Mum did that the best. No chance of that happening any time soon here.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Time for me to do one puzzle and get to bed. We have to be back at the tournament before 10. I did promise to post pictures of my yarn purchases in Taos. Here goes. The red is the Tencel and the purple is a wonderful llama/silk blend. The variegated greys will become a lace shawl as will one of the other multicolored. The scarf yarns were a steal.. All three of those skeins for just $9.00. Not a very good shot of the little ceramic sheep.... He really is a cutie.


Beautiful yarn...can't wait to see what you make with it.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from Surrey, but the gks are up fed and showered and I have convereted an ambulance into a school bus!
> 
> Still miles behind everyone, but I hope to catch up later this afternoon when it's quiet here (except for Mr P playing virtual curling and cheering wildly when he hits something)
> 
> Anyway I have to get Sunday lunch in the oven, so sending lots of hugs and Sunday photos.....


Good afternoon, coffee was late this morning as well. You have had a busy morning indeed. The converting of a ambulance sounds interesting and quite the chore. :lol: 
I am guessing Mr P is really enjoying his curling game.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good morning from Surrey, but the gks are up fed and showered and I have convereted an ambulance into a school bus!
> 
> Still miles behind everyone, but I hope to catch up later this afternoon when it's quiet here (except for Mr P playing virtual curling and cheering wildly when he hits something)
> 
> Anyway I have to get Sunday lunch in the oven, so sending lots of hugs and Sunday photos.....


Your b'day orchid is beautiful. And I love your card. You've already done so much with converting the ambulance to a bus!
Junek


----------



## siouxann

cmaliza said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make your own maple syrup? My 6th grade teacher had a sugar bush on her farm
> 
> ~~~I have never heard of a sugar bush.....can you give more information? Is this a maple?
> 
> 
> 
> That may be a term local to the area where I grew up, north-central Pennsylvania. Anyone who had a grove of sugar maple trees was said to have a 'sugar bush'. I don't know if that designation is used in other parts of the country. Sorry for any confusion!
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing again!!!! At 8:09 am it is -12C/10F, a pleasant looking day until you open the door. A tad chilly one the toes, both dogs walked over looker out and promptly went back to their beds. Could be because they had already been out at 4 this morning.
> 
> Coffee this morning
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Warm happy hugs to all.


YUMMY!! Coffee and pastry look delicious. Love the Charlie Brown description cup....
JK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> YUMMY!! Coffee and pastry look delicious. Love the Charlie Brown description cup....
> JK


 Thank you. Wish that was my breakfast. I love it too I know someone that would like to have it.


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have had peas & kohl rabi done that way but never potatoes.


I've never eaten kohlrabi. What does it taste like? Does it grow underground or on top? I sometimes see it at the grocery store, but have been too chicken to try.


----------



## KateB

Woke up to a beautiful day this morning, so got a washing going so that I could get it outside to dry.....fast forward to lunchtime...it's raining and cold!! So fed up with this wet weather. :evil: I was amusing myself by looking at some of the videos I've got of Luke ( just the odd one or twenty, you understand :roll: ) and this one made me laugh so I decided to post it. Hope it brightens your day too.


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> We came home from volleyball and had taped the game. Such fun and so cold....... You can tell where our allegiance lies..... DH let GD wear this to the last Stars game when they played the Blackhawks.


What a lovely granddaughter you have!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> hey bettyirene - let me know what you think of the osso bucco - how has your weather been. how close are you to darowil and sugarsugar? --- sam


Long long way from both of us (couple of hours flying from me)- but in the vicinty of Nicho who is in North Sydney.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Me,too, Sam....well, more like an old woman but then I have to remember, I AM!! I have to rely on Tylenol because taking Motrin messes up my stomach so bad I can't eat. But usually once I move around, I'm better.
> But I'm quite a bit older than you are.
> Junek


If you saw me coming down the stairs first thing in the morning, you would think I was about 100!


----------



## siouxann

Beautiful orchid picture, and the card is very true. Those are the best kind of friends.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> I can sooooo relate to this, presently! Always when I am at church I can guarantee all you Saturday people have talked a storm- but today it was a hurricane! I see now why Cathy (sugarsugar) 'marks her place' as do several others!


   Agree!! But well worth it!


----------



## KateB

siouxann said:


> Agree!!


It's why I try not to comment on every post! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Woke up to a beautiful day this morning, so got a washing going so that I could get it outside to dry.....fast forward to lunchtime...it's raining and cold!! So fed up with this wet weather. :evil: I was amusing myself by looking at some of the videos I've got of Luke ( just the odd one or twenty, you understand :roll: ) and this one made me laugh so I decided to post it. Hope it brightens your day too.


I what a cute video of Luke :thumbup: :-D I can imagine you are tired of rain.


----------



## darowil

Well I've read a few pages but think I might head off to bed- it is 12.30 and after a 4.30 last night think its time I went.
After church poped into Spotlight because they had a cordless iron for about 75% off just Saturday and Sunday. If it was a steam iron I wanted to get it as I figure it will be more flexible than one with an attached cord for blocking (I rarely iron so not an issue there!). Got that,came back and skyed with my brother who is planning on returning to Adelaide from China in the next 12 months and is trying to sort out schooling, especially for the older girl who is due to start high school over here next yea-already there in China so 6 months of Primary school again here will be hard I should think.
The Vicky came. t. Maryanne was meant to be here as well and having Silverside for tea. As it was her request figured that as she was not there as she was helping out her friend who may have broken her arm I woudl leave it until she was around. So what was I to do? looked in fridge and noted a cauliflower. Light bulb on, Sam had posted cauli soup recipes. So a very nice tea with the Curried Cauliflower soup. Thank you Sam.
Vick then took some of MILs things. And then I suggested she might like to take her stuff from the cupboard in my room that was hers (I've run out of room -especially looking for pattern room. I have a lot of uni notes taking up filing cabinet space so I figured if I had the top shelf I could put the rarely if ever looked at notes etc up there and have over a drawer spare for the important things in life). MIght take the opputunity to get the filing cabinets sorted.
So Vick did and most of it is being discarded. School notes from 2003 are not overly useful now. So when I get organised I will find it easier to access my patterns- at least until I fill them up again. But I rarely print out a pattern now unless I want it. But then the printed patterns are the first place I go, rarely go to my computer (other than Ravelry). Must start checking downloaded patterns as well.


----------



## Poledra65

ChrisEl said:


> It is very nice of him to help out the neighbor. The tacos will be a nice reward. I love breakfast tacos and that combination is my favorite...will have to make some soon. DD buys them in Austin but haven't found any good ones here...


  After Marlas, he drove past my Aunt and Uncles house and the guy that does their shoveling hadn't been yet, so David did there house and the sidewalk and steps of their neighbor. lol I think he got his exercise in. lol
I can find fantastic tacos in San Antonio, and I'm sure Austin, but not so much in Wyoming/Nebraska. lol


----------



## kehinkle

Happy Sunday morning to all. Raining here and in the low 30s this morning. Woke up early as I went to bed before ten. Doing my laundry and waiting for eleven so I can go to the buffet at an Asian restaurant here. Predicted six inches of snow. May get a hotel room today if the weather turns worse. 
Read somewhere that if you put a bit of water in hamburger while fryin, it pulls the grease out. Could try it with the chorizo. Love spicy foods and do far can tolerate most. Salsa or hot sauce on everything but dessert.
Prayers for all who needed them. Warm thoughts to everyone. 
I have up bread last month. Well, not all bread products but sandwiches. Still had to have a biscuit out two, a bread stick, hush puppies and garlic bread. Had to do some creative meals on the run but managed. Will continue this month and figure out what else to cut. Dropped sodas several years ago.
Off to see if my clothes are dry and fold them.
Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful yarn choices. 
Your GD is so pretty in her Black Hawk Shirt.


Dreamweaver said:


> Time for me to do one puzzle and get to bed. We have to be back at the tournament before 10. I did promise to post pictures of my yarn purchases in Taos. Here goes. The red is the Tencel and the purple is a wonderful llama/silk blend. The variegated greys will become a lace shawl as will one of the other multicolored. The scarf yarns were a steal.. All three of those skeins for just $9.00. Not a very good shot of the little ceramic sheep.... He really is a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65




----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing again!!!! At 8:09 am it is -12C/10F, a pleasant looking day until you open the door. A tad chilly one the toes, both dogs walked over looker out and promptly went back to their beds. Could be because they had already been out at 4 this morning.
> 
> Coffee this morning
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Warm happy hugs to all.


Did you do the swirl on the coffee, Caren?- looks really professional! Got to wait for the bread I took out of the freezer to thaw a little- may have marmite sandwiches- or a couple of cheese toasties- and I have some of my farmhouse bread started- basically rye and bread baking flour, with a handful of whole grain oats, not for those needing to cut the gluten!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the video of Luke. He is such a jolly little boy. His smile is absolutely infectious!


KateB said:


> Woke up to a beautiful day this morning, so got a washing going so that I could get it outside to dry.....fast forward to lunchtime...it's raining and cold!! So fed up with this wet weather. :evil: I was amusing myself by looking at some of the videos I've got of Luke ( just the odd one or twenty, you understand :roll: ) and this one made me laugh so I decided to post it. Hope it brightens your day too.


----------



## Poledra65

siouxann said:


> I've never eaten kohlrabi. What does it taste like? Does it grow underground or on top? I sometimes see it at the grocery store, but have been too chicken to try.


It's a root veggie, it doesn't have as very strong flavor, David likes it, he doesn't eat it like Marla does, raw with just a little salt, he can but he prefers it in soups and stew, it picks up the flavors of other things, stays firmer like a turnip or rutabaga but has a much milder flavor and a little different texture, and is much harder to peel. lol


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> A kindred spirit! I used to grab a potato out of the bin on my way to school and ear it raw. Salt would have been a good addition!


I love me some raw taters.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I think one reason our shelter charges so much is because the cats and dogs are neutered/spayed before you adopt them. And my daughter's cat also had an identifying chip in her ear. She got her about 3 years ago.
> Junek


The speying/neutering has put up the cost of SPCA cats and dogs here too- have not heard if they chip them, but they have an arrangement with a large franchised animal store which certainly takes their cats for homing- don't know if they do dogs. The easiest pet shop for me to reach sells puppies at exorbitant rates. But far better that the animals are de-sexed than creating more unwanted beasties. So sad that the growing up puppies and cats become unwanted. I like my Ringo much better now he is maturing. His belligerence has always been a problem, I nearly despaired that I would ever get Ringo and Rufus to accept each other- Ringo was still an embarrassment at the vets the other day- although at least he did not poop on the floor as Rufus did one time! Fortunately the nurses seem to have seen it all before, and take everything in their stride.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly I wish I had a wife in my life!


LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> It's a root veggie, it doesn't have as very strong flavor, David likes it, he doesn't eat it like Marla does, raw with just a little salt, he can but he prefers it in soups and stew, it picks up the flavors of other things, stays firmer like a turnip or rutabaga but has a much milder flavor and a little different texture, and is much harder to peel. lol


Love those raw, too. I don't think we've ever cooked it! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> I've never eaten kohlrabi. What does it taste like? Does it grow underground or on top? I sometimes see it at the grocery store, but have been too chicken to try.


The taste is hard to describe some 35 years later- the only time I had access to it I found it delicious, the bulbous growth is above ground- sort of a swollen stem- of the cabbage family- not sure if it grows this far north - maybe too warm!


----------



## Sorlenna

We got a fair rain last night; today we have family brunch. I stayed up too late last night but the body of the Paloma is nearly done. Next up, sleeves! I have got to reduce this project pile...

Have a good day/night all, and I'll catch up later.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> If you saw me coming down the stairs first thing in the morning, you would think I was about 100!


Stairs are my downfall currently- takes a while for things to free up! I encounter more out, than inside the house- upper storeys are the rarity here- but houses are increasingly being designed thus, so they get more floor space for less ground space- i.e., you look out into your neighbour's house rather than a garden! But we do need more medium density housing.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> It's why I try not to comment on every post! :lol:


Trouble is when you are as far behind as I got yesterday, you build up a solid page of your own remarks!


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning, all! I got up too early today, but I am caught up, and next I need to start some laundry. I made Garlic Herb Chicken last night. It is an all in one meal. I had gotten out an extra piece of chicken which I boiled. I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but I boiled it dry so it has some burn spots. I didn't realize it had been so long. I just hope the pan isn't ruined. I'm on my second cup of coffee, and getting hungry. I can't decide what I want. My problem is that I really don't want to cook! I also have to clean my kitchen and get my pill boxes filled for the month. One week left until Spring Break. I really need to be productive with my house cleaning and organizing. I hope I can make myself do it! I also have to get some knitting going. This working has really hurt my knitting. Check back later!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well I think at 4.30 it is time to head to bed. See you all later.


Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of the death- especially as it was not expected- even expected deaths still come as a shock when they actually happen- in my experience.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Weekend!! I think Spring is just around the corner!!!


Beautiful! I will I will I will, make it to AZ one day.


----------



## Poledra65

Poor David, he just got up and My Fair Lady just came on, he really should have slept for a little while longer, he's not a great fan of musicals. lol...But I do have it on DVD so will watch the first part then let him have the remote. lol


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I think the name of the place was Pizza Delight. I'm sure someone will remember for sure.
> Junek


Yes, that is it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Poor David, he just got up and My Fair Lady just came on, he really should have slept for a little while longer, he's not a great fan of musicals. lol...But I do have it on DVD so will watch the first part then let him have the remote. lol


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Hello all - wake/funeral for my last remaining aunt went well. Lots of good memories/stories were shared...an uplifting event. Time to get back to normal and find my routine again  I have missed you all...{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}!!!!!!


So glad that it was a good send off, and you were all able to share wonderful memories, makes it a little easier I hope. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purl2diva

Love the video of Luke. He is such a cutie. Makes you feel like smiling every time you see him.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, that is it.


can you do anything to find her, at such a distance, Shirley? It has been a long silence, and it would be nice to know they are all OK!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off for a bit. TTYL


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> can you do anything to find her, at such a distance, Shirley? It has been a long silence, and it would be nice to know they are all OK!


I wonder if anyone has free phone calls? if so I can give you her work phone number. I received it by pm but don't want to publicize it. If someone would be willing to try her work pm me. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> We got a fair rain last night; today we have family brunch. I stayed up too late last night but the body of the Paloma is nearly done. Next up, sleeves! I have got to reduce this project pile...
> 
> Have a good day/night all, and I'll catch up later.


So glad you have had some rain, enjoy brunch!


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> Ouch. hope it is not too painful. I am coping with a hole in a tooth as well at the moment, will get to the clinic during the week if I get a chance. Strangely, it is only painful when eating cold stuff.


The crack or hole must go down far enough for the cold to touch a nerve, that's what gives the pain.


----------



## angelam

I really need to be productive with my house cleaning and organizing. I hope I can make myself do it! I also have to get some knitting going. This working has really hurt my knitting. Check back later![/quote]

Know exactly what you mean!


----------



## flyty1n

Poledra65 said:


> It's a root veggie, it doesn't have as very strong flavor, David likes it, he doesn't eat it like Marla does, raw with just a little salt, he can but he prefers it in soups and stew, it picks up the flavors of other things, stays firmer like a turnip or rutabaga but has a much milder flavor and a little different texture, and is much harder to peel. lol


I love this veggie. Very mild. The name comes from the German, which, literally translated, means cabbage radish. They grow with the bulb part above the ground and the root, about 6 inches long, in the dirt. They are always in my garden, but the quail and pheasants love them as well, so it is always a battle to have a crop.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder if anyone has free phone calls? if so I can give you her work phone number. I received it by pm but don't want to publicize it. If someone would be willing to try her work pm me. Thanks.


If you google it you get the number.


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> I was getting up as you were headed off to bed this morning Sam!!! Alan had a rough night and when he finally got up at 4, I ended up turning on the coffee and just stayed up with him. I usually don't do that because I have never learned how to nap.... it will be an early night for me tonight!!


I'm with you there Sandi, I never learned how to nap either.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> After Marlas, he drove past my Aunt and Uncles house and the guy that does their shoveling hadn't been yet, so David did there house and the sidewalk and steps of their neighbor. lol I think he got his exercise in. lol
> I can find fantastic tacos in San Antonio, and I'm sure Austin, but not so much in Wyoming/Nebraska. lol


I guess he sure did get his exercise. The tacos we get around here come from taco bell. We do have a mexican restaurant in Great Bend but they don't make most of the food it come n per made.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


>


Thanks those are prefect for today. Doing my best to live life happy everyday. A friend sent me one nearly the same last night :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you do the swirl on the coffee, Caren?- looks really professional! Got to wait for the bread I took out of the freezer to thaw a little- may have marmite sandwiches- or a couple of cheese toasties- and I have some of my farmhouse bread started- basically rye and bread baking flour, with a handful of whole grain oats, not for those needing to cut the gluten!


I wish I did I have practiced a bit but with most of the house drinking black coffee it is hard to make too many. Going to try out the gluten free bread you posted hoping everyone likes it. I made gluten free burger buns a week ago they were well liked by all. I still make regular breads for those that can have it. I sneak a piece from time to time and boy do I know it afterwards.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I guess he sure did get his exercise. The tacos we get around here come from taco bell. We do have a mexican restaurant in Great Bend but they don't make most of the food it come n per made.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

We do have a Taco Johns here, but for some reason, David and I just can't force ourselves to try Mexican fast food from a place named John. lolol... Wish we had a taco cabana, but I think those are only in Texas.  One of the few fast food places I enjoy, they cook all their meat on the premesis of each restaraunt, and they make their own tortillas too. YUM!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks those are prefect for today. Doing my best to live life happy everyday. A friend sent me one nearly the same last night :-D


 Great minds!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't mean that you'd be eating the compost---but that the compost would be used in the garden -- I suppose if it's only on flowers, it's okay--but wouldn't/couldn't it affect the produce from vegetable plants? You can tell I'm not a composter.


Everything I've read said to either plant them to get new potatoes next year, and that you get good potatoes, or to compost and that once they have broken all the way down they won't do any harm. But I'm not a horticulturist so I wouldn't take my word on it without more research.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> nothing better than eating a baked potato out of the peel and then takng the left over shell - spread with butter - salt - pepper and then eat it - oh so good. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I never peel mine either, was always told that that is where all the nutrition is, so if you get rid of the peels you get rid of the vitamins and stuff, don't know how accurate that is, but it's what we were always told.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just spoken to* Melody* at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I wish I did I have practiced a bit but with most of the house drinking black coffee it is hard to make too many. Going to try out the gluten free bread you posted hoping everyone likes it. I made gluten free burger buns a week ago they were well liked by all. I still make regular breads for those that can have it. I sneak a piece from time to time and boy do I know it afterwards.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting behind already... but I'm trying to catch up on my daily digests.... Julie I wanted to make sure that you saw this sweater....I just love the treatment on the bottom!!!
> 
> That is a gorgeous sweater! If you find a pattern let me know. Followed the links as far as I could and nothing will keep looking though!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I remember someone called the Pizza place where she worked and left a message for her but I can't remember who it was.
> Junek


It was me (I)? I am betting that the expenses of moving have prevented them from getting the internet right away. That was why she was out of contact before financial issues.


----------



## Bonnie7591

angelam said:


> What a great haul! I would love to go to Taos, not just for yarn but see all the arty crafty places.


 :thumbup: The yarn is such beautiful colors, can't wait to see what comes off the needles!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Also known as 'rape' here, might ba the more appropriate name- I thought I had heard it is all 'GM' now.


We used to call it rapeseed but it chained to canola several years ago, I just thought it was a more politically correct name. Some, not all is GM


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> I've never eaten kohlrabi. What does it taste like? Does it grow underground or on top? I sometimes see it at the grocery store, but have been too chicken to try.


Kohl rabi is part if the cabbage family, it grows as a ball just above ground but below the leaves, a few leaves grow on stems from the sides of the ball. I prefer it raw & to me it tastes like a mild summer turnip. You have to use it young or it gets woody.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlrabi


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> We used to call it rapeseed but it chained to canola several years ago, I just thought it was a more politically correct name. Some, not all is GM


I am sorry you react to Canola. That was one of the things I enjoyed the most when we lived west of Bowden at Silver Lagoon. the whole area was deep green and Bright Bright yellow. It was glorious. Canola is so beautiful when it is in bloom. You must really be affected as it seems this past few years most farms are planting at least some.

I found a spot on a hill overlooking about 4 or 5 large fields - wheat and canola I believe, - and it was when the canola was blooming. I tried to mix that same color of yellow but never managed to get it exactly. I made some wall hangings with canola fields in them. Thanks for another memory. We miss so much of nature when we live in a city. I miss living on our little acreage.


----------



## gottastch

I just got my yarn wet again and nothing came out of it so apparently the color is set - hooray!!!!!!! I've been hunting for the "delicates bag" to put the yarn in and dry it in the dryer but it seems to have disappeared. Guess I don't have enough "delicates" to keep track of it - LOL! The yarn is hanging on the hangers, over the laundry tub again  I'm excited that this has apparently worked!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> there are so many things one can do to dress up a baked potato but for me the best is some butter, some sour cream and a little pepper. I could eat one at every meal. --- sam


Butter pepper n ketchup!


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> I just got my yarn wet again and nothing came out of it so apparently the color is set - hooray!!!!!!! I've been hunting for the "delicates bag" to put the yarn in and dry it in the dryer but it has seemed to have disappeared. Guess I don't have enough "delicates" to keep track of it - LOL! It is hanging on the hangers, over the laundry tub again  I'm excited that this has apparently worked!!!!!


I mentioned that I have done some fabric dying and one lesson I learned using acrylic paints is to do more than one wash with the wash quite wet. If you put too much acrylic with the water, when it dries the acrylic portion can become hard. So I would think that 
mixing it untiil it is completely dissolved before you dye would be important I sometimes dyed a piece of fabric 3 or 4 times - and built up the color that way. Usually I dipped a brush in to water, and just picked up a wee bit of the acrylic and painted it on a very wet fabric- It worked very well. I can't see why that wouldn't do with yarn. I meant to ask you -- did you dye wool, or acrylic yarn?


----------



## siouxann

kehinkle said:


> Read somewhere that if you put a bit of water in hamburger while fryin, it pulls the grease out. Could try it with the chorizo. Love spicy foods and do far can tolerate most.
> Kathy


YEARS ago, there was a show on TV about how things were made (different from the one that's on now) and they said that the way Wendy's restaurants made their burgers so juicy was to put an ice chip in before they patted them out. Of course now. I don't think they do it anymore, but the one time I tried it, it did work. Those burgers were real "chin drippers"!


----------



## siouxann

Poledra65 said:


> It's a root veggie, it doesn't have as very strong flavor, David likes it, he doesn't eat it like Marla does, raw with just a little salt, he can but he prefers it in soups and stew, it picks up the flavors of other things, stays firmer like a turnip or rutabaga but has a much milder flavor and a little different texture, and is much harder to peel. lol


Next time I see some I'll get them and give 'em a try. Thanks!


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken to* Melody* at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage


So good to know that everything is OK. Wonder how large their apartment is if they can have two puppies. I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I specifically rub butter or olive oil all over the potato to be baked and then add garlic/salt/pepper rub all over it before wrapping it with foil---then I open them up for the last 20 minutes of baking so that they crisp up....yum! Can't say whether I like the inside or the outside better.
> 
> They've had new potatoes (the tiny ones) on sale so I par boiled them until almost done - then let them cool and then put them on parchment paper on my jelly roll pan and gently squashed them -- sprayed them with olive oil and malt vinegar and salt & pepper and baked them until done. They are now my favorite potato.


 :shock: Oh the new potatoes sound decadent!! Am going to borrow that idea to try for sure! YUM! I like the idea of rubbing the outside of the others with olive oil or butter and stuff too though. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kohl rabi is part if the cabbage family, it grows as a ball just above ground but below the leaves, a few leaves grow on stems from the sides of the ball. I prefer it raw & to me it tastes like a mild summer turnip. You have to use it young or it gets woody.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlrabi


A whole new world is opening up! I love turnips, parsnips and rutabagas, often cooked together. Now I can add kohl rabi to the mix!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> husbands can be a real pain in the butt sometimes.
> 
> prayers and healing energy zooming to the little girl.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting behind already... but I'm trying to catch up on my daily digests.... Julie I wanted to make sure that you saw this sweater....I just love the treatment on the bottom!!!
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

LOLOL!!!!! David and have been trying to say crispy fried spider, it doesn't come out well. lolol... Watching Bizaar Foods with Andrew Zimmerman.


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> So good to know that everything is OK. Wonder how large their apartment is if they can have two puppies. I'm sure it will all work out.


I can't imagine having one puppy in an apartment, never mind 2 but being a farm girl, I don't have " inside animals". DH keeps talking about getting a little inside dog someday but I tell him when ge gets a new wife :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!!! David and have been trying to say crispy fried spider, it doesn't come out well. lolol... Watching Bizaar Foods with Andrew Zimmerman.


Not for me thanks :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks those are prefect for today. Doing my best to live life happy everyday. A friend sent me one nearly the same last night :-D


Me too, it takes too much energy to be miserable, I'd rather knit, who can be grumpy when they are knitting.


----------



## Poledra65

I 25 in Denver, 104 car pileup, so glad David wasn't taking a run to Denver yesterday. Prayers for all those and the families of those involved.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken to* Melody* at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage


Oh good, not that they've been sick but that they are all on the way to doing better and adapting to town living. Thank you Julie for letting us know. The pups sound fun, Gage will be kept busy for sure with new puppies to play with.


----------



## Bonnie7591

The countryside looks so beautiful when it's in bloom. When you fly over in summer it is an amazing patchwork of yellow & green. There is the odd field of flax around, it is also pretty when in beautiful blue/lavender flowers, I have not been around it enough to know if it smells much.
I can't imagine moving to the city, I love my yard, garden & space
I know some of you could not imagine living in the area where I live but I love it here, other than the prolonged winter.


Designer1234 said:


> I am sorry you react to Canola. That was one of the things I enjoyed the most when we lived west of Bowden at Silver Lagoon. the whole area was deep green and Bright Bright yellow. It was glorious. Canola is so beautiful when it is in bloom. You must really be affected as it seems this past few years most farms are planting at least some.
> 
> I found a spot on a hill overlooking about 4 or 5 large fields - wheat and canola I believe, - and it was when the canola was blooming. I tried to mix that same color of yellow but never managed to get it exactly. I made some wall hangings with canola fields in them. Thanks for another memory. We miss so much of nature when we live in a city. I miss living on our little acreage.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> After Marlas, he drove past my Aunt and Uncles house and the guy that does their shoveling hadn't been yet, so David did there house and the sidewalk and steps of their neighbor. lol I think he got his exercise in. lol
> I can find fantastic tacos in San Antonio, and I'm sure Austin, but not so much in Wyoming/Nebraska. lol


I think,outside of Mexico, TX is the taco capital. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken to* Melody* at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage


SO glad you called her. I'm not surprised they were sick....with all the nasty weather up there and to the west, I'm surprised more of our sisters and brothers aren't sick with colds, etc.
Hope we hear from her this week.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kohl rabi tastes great in cole slaws also....just add another layer of flavor and crispness. We grew them in the farm garden and we always ate carrots, radishes, green onions, cucumbers, kohl rabi, beans, peas, asparagus and rhubarb directly from the garden and rinsed with the hose...love radish, lettuce, cucumber, and green onion on buttered bread sandwich.



siouxann said:


> A whole new world is opening up! I love turnips, parsnips and rutabagas, often cooked together. Now I can add kohl rabi to the mix!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine having one puppy in an apartment, never mind 2 but being a farm girl, I don't have " inside animals". DH keeps talking about getting a little inside dog someday but I tell him when ge gets a new wife :lol:


 :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> SO glad you called her. I'm not surprised they were sick....with all the nasty weather up there and to the west, I'm surprised more of our sisters and brothers aren't sick with colds, etc.
> Hope we hear from her this week.
> Junek


Thanks for contacting her Julie -- I think she has her hands pretty full how, so two pups in an apartment should he an adventure. I look forward to her return here. I hoped it was just the move, but it sounds like they have not been feeling well.

Good to know she is getting better though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I forgot the peas - i'm not sure mother ever added them to the potatos but she did make creamed peas - which I dearly loved. she really was a fantastic cook. --- sam


My favorite was eating them out in the garden right out of the pod.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
This is Jamie I'm signing out for mom tonight, she fell asleep sitting here reading. I hate to wake her just so she can turn things off. Good night everyone hugs to all.



thewren said:


> night night caren. --- sam


How sweet is that Jamie. Thank you dear for signing your mom out. Hugs back at you too and I know your mom needed that sleep.


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> I'm with you there Sandi, I never learned how to nap either.


Me neither, I always wake up feeling lousy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwenie, coming at the TP backwards, but from posts I am seeing it looks like you got your dog. Congratulations and enjoy creating that special bond like none other.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Carol, if we were nearer to each other I would be over there with you and we could have an Iditarod marathon together. Oh how I have loved the movies about this and love the whole idea.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken to* Melody* at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage


Good to hear that they are ok. Thanks Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nittergama, boy you are a goat midwife. Hope all goes well for the goat, baby and YOU.


----------



## Cashmeregma

bonniephillips said:


> This is the recipe my vegan friend said is a wonderful mac and cheese:
> http://detoxinista.com/2011/01/move-over-kraft/
> 
> I really enjoyed your recipes! I have never seen a mac and cheese made with white cheeses before; almost every one that I have ever had was made with cheddar, so I must try this one, gingerly. I developed lactose intolerance as one of the delightful side-effects of aging, so I am trying to find what I can tolerate. Happy tea partying!


Hey Bonnie, thanks for the link. I couldn't get in but I will try just going to the first part and see if I can get in and do a search. Lactose intolerance is no fun, especially when one loves cheese. Maybe it is my computer. It seems I'm not being able to go to secondary sites since doing an update. Hmmmm. This is the 2nd day now where it is saying site is unavailable every time I click on a link. :roll: Wow, I googled it and found it and tried to get to it and it still said unavailable. Perhaps it is something set in security since the update that needs to be changed????


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I do watch it on line at iditarod.com
> I also subscribe to Iditarod Insider. That is about $30...that gives me some extra ways to folow the mushers. iditarod.com is free and you can get some good info that way, too. Check it out! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow, thanks for that. I'm in, I have my free account. With taxes due I can't buy the full account, but maybe next year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

We are doing a book reading for the whole city here and the book everyone is reading is The Snow Child, about homesteading in Alaska. It is called, If Everyone Read The Same Book. I must read it after meeting Poledra on here and learning small parts of her life.

The author will come to town and speak at many different places throughout the city since so many people read the book in different areas of the city and suburbs. It is wonderful to actually see the author and have her answer questions about the book after she does a lovely reading.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I 25 in Denver, 104 car pileup, so glad David wasn't taking a run to Denver yesterday. Prayers for all those and the families of those involved.


How awful. How my heart goes out to everyone involved and family members worried about them. 104 cars....wow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
I have just spoken to Melody at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
This move certainly took everything out of them and moving in winter can be horrible, as it was. Hope recoveries are complete, but my that will be a full apartment with 3 dogs. Gage will be in his glory. :thumbup: I would never have the courage to call anyone at work but thank you for letting us know she is ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Kohl rabi tastes great in cole slaws also....just add another layer of flavor and crispness. We grew them in the farm garden and we always ate carrots, radishes, green onions, cucumbers, kohl rabi, beans, peas, asparagus and rhubarb directly from the garden and rinsed with the hose...love radish, lettuce, cucumber, and green onion on buttered bread sandwich.


The first time I ever had kohlrabi was when my Austrian neighbor had me over and had it sliced and cooked and done with ground hamburger and onions and peppers. It was sooo good and I have loved it ever since. Hmmm, now that I know German I realize that Kohl means cabbage. Well, it's not exactly a cabbage, so that must be where the rabi comes in. LOL Aaaaah, it means turnip cabbage. :thumbup: Don't think I had it raw yet. Thanks for the tip!!!! I love cabbage and I love turnips, so no wonder I love this one.

I now love asparagus raw. My mom just taught me about how good it was raw a few years ago.

Been a busy morning. First we read together, then I washed and prepared veggies for juicing, then made lunch, and now I'm ready for a nap. DH will be gone for recitals today. I see where one of the past students from the school did the music for the American version of House of Cards. Thought I would surprise DH with that one, but he already knew, of course. I finished sewing the cording on the little cross stitch today and now it is hanging on one of the door handles down here. I will buy some ribbon and make a special bow for it also.

Hugs to all of you and hope your day or night is special.
Caren, hope you enjoyed your sleep and finally got into bed. How sweet of Jamie to say good-night for you.
Hope all in that horrible accident will be ok. Must check my news.
Will check in on the Iditarod. If I understand right it will start in about 4 hrs.


----------



## iamsam

you think - I am 72 - not many are older than I am . lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> Me,too, Sam....well, more like an old woman but then I have to remember, I AM!! I have to rely on Tylenol because taking Motrin messes up my stomach so bad I can't eat. But usually once I move around, I'm better.
> But I'm quite a bit older than you are.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I think I am too set in my ways and to guarded to share my space - now if they had their own space and we each had sleepover privilages - that would be different. I would enjoy having someone to do things with. not too many of those around. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Me, too, Sam...on the too old and jaded but my daughter and I do pretty well together...we put up with each other and there are pluses for both of us....she does the things I can't do and she drives my SUV wherever she wants to go. Just the fact that I don't have to do laundry, shop or cook is worth everything...and she doesn't have to clean up the kitchen!
> I can sleep when I want to and NOT do housework and she doesn't care. I'm sure a husband would be a nuisance. If I could or wanted to find one that would put up with me. I'd probably kill him in a month so it's just as well, I'm still widowed and single.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

maybe you are getting what we got during the night - we have about five inches of new snow - very light and fluffy. it is 15° out right now 2:15pmest - doubt if it will get any higher. the sun is out - and some of the snow has melted even being as cold as it is. the children were hoping for a day off - don't think that is going to happen. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is snowing again!!!! At 8:09 am it is -12C/10F, a pleasant looking day until you open the door. A tad chilly one the toes, both dogs walked over looker out and promptly went back to their beds. Could be because they had already been out at 4 this morning.
> 
> Coffee this morning
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Warm happy hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam

somewhere I missed your posting bonnie Phillips - I apologize because I definitely want to welcome you to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - as june said - we are here all week so please join our conversation whenever you like - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Glad to see you joining us. I hope you enjoyed your visit and come back often. We're here all week and Sam opens a new tea party every Fri. afternoon.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

did I miss something here - where was I when purplefi talked about converting an ambulance to a bus? I don't remember a picture. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Your b'day orchid is beautiful. And I love your card. You've already done so much with converting the ambulance to a bus!
> Junek


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> good to have you back Valerie - viruses can be a pain in the butt. that is a great cowl - i had thought of knitting it when i first saw it. --- sam


Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


----------



## iamsam

I keep forgetting how huge Australia is and that most of the population is around the edges. --- sam



darowil said:


> Long long way from both of us (couple of hours flying from me)- but in the vicinty of Nicho who is in North Sydney.


----------



## iamsam

where are you Kathy? evidently not too close here since we aren't having rain. a hotel room sounds good - will give you a good nights sleep. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Happy Sunday morning to all. Raining here and in the low 30s this morning. Woke up early as I went to bed before ten. Doing my laundry and waiting for eleven so I can go to the buffet at an Asian restaurant here. Predicted six inches of snow. May get a hotel room today if the weather turns worse.
> Read somewhere that if you put a bit of water in hamburger while fryin, it pulls the grease out. Could try it with the chorizo. Love spicy foods and do far can tolerate most. Salsa or hot sauce on everything but dessert.
> Prayers for all who needed them. Warm thoughts to everyone.
> I have up bread last month. Well, not all bread products but sandwiches. Still had to have a biscuit out two, a bread stick, hush puppies and garlic bread. Had to do some creative meals on the run but managed. Will continue this month and figure out what else to cut. Dropped sodas several years ago.
> Off to see if my clothes are dry and fold them.
> Take care,
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

try mashing rutabagas and turnips in with some mashed potatoes - if he doesn't see them go in I doubt if he will they are there. but on another note - just how important in the scheme of things that he eats them? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's a root veggie, it doesn't have as very strong flavor, David likes it, he doesn't eat it like Marla does, raw with just a little salt, he can but he prefers it in soups and stew, it picks up the flavors of other things, stays firmer like a turnip or rutabaga but has a much milder flavor and a little different texture, and is much harder to peel. lol


----------



## iamsam

thanks Julie - it's good to know she is ok. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just spoken to* Melody* at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage


----------



## iamsam

what are you going to knit with it? --- sam



gottastch said:


> I just got my yarn wet again and nothing came out of it so apparently the color is set - hooray!!!!!!! I've been hunting for the "delicates bag" to put the yarn in and dry it in the dryer but it seems to have disappeared. Guess I don't have enough "delicates" to keep track of it - LOL! The yarn is hanging on the hangers, over the laundry tub again  I'm excited that this has apparently worked!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

ketchup is a new one for me. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Butter pepper n ketchup!


----------



## iamsam

grumpy knitting = ribit ribit ribit. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Me too, it takes too much energy to be miserable, I'd rather knit, who can be grumpy when they are knitting.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> My favorite was eating them out in the garden right out of the pod.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Mine too!


----------



## iamsam

I could live where you do - I wish we were out more in the country - Heidi has friends that live about five miles from us - you cannot see any neighbors where they live - I would love it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The countryside looks so beautiful when it's in bloom. When you fly over in summer it is an amazing patchwork of yellow & green. There is the odd field of flax around, it is also pretty when in beautiful blue/lavender flowers, I have not been around it enough to know if it smells much.
> I can't imagine moving to the city, I love my yard, garden & space
> I know some of you could not imagine living in the area where I live but I love it here, other than the prolonged winter.


----------



## iamsam

absolutely - along with green beans and tomatoes. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> My favorite was eating them out in the garden right out of the pod.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> did I miss something here - where was I when purplefi talked about converting an ambulance to a bus? I don't remember a picture. --- sam


HI Sam, no you didn't miss anything Little Madam wanted her play people ambulance turned into a school bus -not a real one :lol:


----------



## angelam

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


Fantastic work! They are both beautiful but I specially like the black coat and the orange lining.


----------



## Tessadele

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


Never managed to get thru all last week, again, there's just too much talking. I'm really sorry to hear about your DIL's sad event, I know how much it will upset them, & you as Grandmother. I hope they will soon be able to start again & have a successful pregnancy next time.

Tessa


----------



## ChrisEl

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> We do have a Taco Johns here, but for some reason, David and I just can't force ourselves to try Mexican fast food from a place named John. lolol... Wish we had a taco cabana, but I think those are only in Texas.  One of the few fast food places I enjoy, they cook all their meat on the premesis of each restaraunt, and they make their own tortillas too. YUM!


DD likes Taco Cabana too...it has been a long time since I tried one but I remember it as being good. One of her favorite places in Austin is called Juan in a Million....I always enjoy that name.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Sorlenna said:


> I should not read recipes when I'm hungry! I've got roast and potatoes in the crockpot and have been smelling it all day, so we may have supper just a tad early. LOL


I missed much of last week's TP, so am intrigued by your new avatar, Sorlenna. Does this mean you have a puppy all of your own? I do hope so! We decided not to have another dog after the last one died, about 7 years ago now, but it becomes more of a struggle all the time. One of these days, we will both weaken at the same moment, I am pretty sure.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied to my post in last week's KTP about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


I missed that, Kate, but I am truly sorry to hear about it. It is not an easy one to deal with, but I hope they will pull through, and that in due course another pregnancy will come along to at least soften the hurt a little.


----------



## iamsam

those are lovely Valerie - they will certainly keep you warm and stylish all at the same time - yeah. I think the coat should work very well when you arm has limited mobility. great colors by the way. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


----------



## iamsam

calling all sock knitters - check out these peppermintoes. --- sam

http://fibermania.blogspot.com/2010/01/peppermintoes-pattern-final-sample-is.html


----------



## iamsam

well I knew you could do it if you put your mind to it - although the little one will be easier. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> HI Sam, no you didn't miss anything Little Madam wanted her play people ambulance turned into a school bus -not a real one :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> well I knew you could do it if you put your mind to it - although the little one will be easier. --- sam


It was really just a matter of printing some labels and using cellotape. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathleendoris said:


> I missed much of last week's TP, so am intrigued by your new avatar, Sorlenna. Does this mean you have a puppy all of your own? I do hope so! We decided not to have another dog after the last one died, about 7 years ago now, but it becomes more of a struggle all the time. One of these days, we will both weaken at the same moment, I am pretty sure.


She's not here yet...just 4 weeks old and we have to figure out a couple things. 

Good to know Melody & family are okay--and new puppies for them! Wow.

Brunch was very good.


----------



## Pup lover

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


Love both of these Valerie! Beautiful and stylish!


----------



## Kathleendoris

ptofValerie said:


> Last year, this site was mentioned on KTP and it gives instructions for a gorgeous cowl. Here's the link
> 
> http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html
> 
> Might brighten a day when spring is emerging. Lovely and bright here in Belfast. Oh! It's so good to be back in contact with the KTP family. My computer had been hit by a browser hi-jacker virus. That was a new one I hadn't heard of before.


Good to hear from you again, Valerie - I had been on the point of PMing you, but no need now. Both I and my husband have been having problems with our quite separate email accounts over the past week or so, with various attempts to hack in, apparently. Probably not the same issues you have been having, but it is always disturbing.

I am glad to hear that you have been enjoying some of the good weather. Yesterday was a perfect Spring day here, but today has been windy, and right now, rain is falling in torrents. What we, in Lincolnshire, call 'siling down' - a sile, in Lincolnshire dialect, is a sieve, so if you imagine water pouring through a sieve, you get the picture!

I hope things are going well for you - do stay in touch when you can.


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Julie, have been online but preoccupied with a bunch of things trying to get caught up


Ditto, but it's night here & I'm on P10 of nearly 50 pages !!

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh

Valerie both of those coats are beautiful. I love the bright lining of the darker one too. You certainly are a talented seamstress.


ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam the peppermintoes socks are something else; don't think I'm up to trying those anytime soon! Pretty though  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pammie1234

Yesterday, 80 degrees. Today, 23 degrees and sleeting. Welcome to Texas! Why do you tempt us, Mother Nature?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very interesting!!



thewren said:


> calling all sock knitters - check out these peppermintoes. --- sam
> 
> http://fibermania.blogspot.com/2010/01/peppermintoes-pattern-final-sample-is.html


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Also known as 'rape' here, might ba the more appropriate name- I thought I had heard it is all 'GM' now.


We make it seem a bit less threatening by calling it 'oilseed rape'. French friends call it 'colza', I think. It can look quite bright and cheerful, but is the reason rather a lot of people now suffer from hay fever or similar allergies. No gain without pain!


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. I'm way behind, as usual, but this time I had good reasons. I mentioned before about the TIA scare I had. I had tingling in my right arm, leg and lips, beginning Feb. 3 and lasting up until a few days ago. The tingling would come and go in different places in my arm and leg. I went to the ER 3 times, and was finally referred to the stroke prevention clinic. To make an already fairly long story short, I saw a neurologist last Friday. After different kinds of tests which were all negative, and a thorough family history (parents, sister) and my own medical history, he came up with a diagnosis of non-headache migraine. That was a real surprise to me, but when he put all the pieces together, I could understand the diagnosis. Also, I looked it up on the internet, and those symptoms are among those for a migraine. Also, my husband used to see wavy lines and my DD sees flashing lights, both signs of a migraine. The Dr. put me on a low dose medication, and so far, so good. The Bible says we are wonderfully and fearfully made, and I certainly agree with that. 
I want to thank everyone again for your prayers and kind thoughts. A final word of advice-NEVER ignore symptoms like I had. You don't always get a warning for a stroke, but if you do, get help immediately. 
This has turned into a book. Sorry. Must try to catch up on this weeks tea party. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> you think - I am 72 - not many are older than I am . lol --- sam


I could have baby sat you and Sam - well, practically!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I hope your momma goat is ok.... babies are always such fun though. And I miss my boys! Alan brought me home 5 little steer when we were in Missouri and they followed me around like puppies!!! I would love to see pictures of your critters. A good days work in the barn or yard is always so much more fun than cleaning house..... I wonder why that is?????


nittergma said:


> Hello all, I still have a bit to catch up on from last week and I see we have 32 pages this week already! Such a wonderful variety of recipes Sam! Today (Sat) we had a warm day and everyone was outside getting as much barn work as possible. My daughter spruced up the chicken pens, DH cut fire wood, and our oldest son was over and helped me clean the calf pen. We are all exhausted and sore, it really felt good though to be able to catch up on things.
> It is such fun having calves, they are so silly I put them outside in a pasture and they ran around in circles the whole way and one almost ran in the road! When I got them all in one of them just ran back and forth for about 10 minutes. I guess she had a lot of energy to get out Then we brought one of our goats out and the really didn't know what to think of each other, they just stood there and stared! Now it
> s 10:30 and I think one of our goats is in labor, she is so huge I think she has a little trouble breathing! So I'll stay up late and check on her to see if things are progressing.
> I going to take a little nap right now so I won't be on for a while. I'm only on page 1 so I hope not to get to far behind again. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good to hear that they are ok. Thanks Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I have just spoken to Melody at work- she and Greg both got bad colds because of atrocious weather the day they moved- Greg's developed into a Pneumonia, but he is OK, Melody got Bronchitis, but sounds ok now. Gage has been having difficulty sleeping in town with the noise- but they are getting used to apartment living. The box of cords for the computer has vanished- and they will buy new ones, she hopes to be online again this week. Greg came home yesterday with two Australian Heeler puppies, same parents as Deuce- so that all sounds good for young Gage
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> This move certainly took everything out of them and moving in winter can be horrible, as it was. Hope recoveries are complete, but my that will be a full apartment with 3 dogs. Gage will be in his glory. :thumbup: I would never have the courage to call anyone at work but thank you for letting us know she is ok.


Angora, it was the only contact we had! And I was careful to explain it was an overseas call.


----------



## TNS

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


Lovely design and colours, especially the wonderful lining to the coat. Both will look very smart, and you know they are custom fitted. I'm glad you are 'keeping busy' (but assume this is normal for you) and wish you well for the medical procedures and recovery therefrom. Hugs from the Channel Islands, Lin


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


They are looking very stylish, Valerie!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks Julie - it's good to know she is ok. --- sam


I forgot to mention that she has been knitting her usual 'storm'- she has a friend having a baby, and Melody has created a knitted set of clothes in just a few days.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> I wish I could say I got him at the pound but all they had there were pit bulls or pit bull mixes and I'm not fond of that breed at all. I found a private breeder about 30 minutes from here and this was one of a litter of 9 (she had 3 left) so I bit the bullet and bought him. Even the fees at the animal recues have doubled lately so I figured if I was going to have to pay so much I might as well get a full blooded one. He is settling in quite well tonight.


Going through a private breeder might be better. I have known people who get pets from the pound only to spend a bunch of money to get rid of kennel cough. I wish you many happy days with the little guy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Ditto, but it's night here & I'm on P10 of nearly 50 pages !!
> 
> Tessa


But still online I see- hope all is well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


I love the lace design! (your own?)


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~think...retirement....Love it! one of the joys of getting older... :-D :-D


As I get older that word sounds so enticing. Someday I will retire but not retire. I am sure I will find ways to be busy when I want to. I might have more time to knit and maybe by then I will be a grandma and could enjoy little ones. What a treat that would be.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I'm not sure about dogs but our pound charges $100 to adopt a cat - I mean - how do they expect the average person to come up with that much. I realize they need to pay for feed, doctors and the help and the tax dollars have been reduced but really - I think they could make it a little easier. --- sam


I think that is the point- if they have to pay for them they are less likely to be mis treated and end back at the pound. And if you can't afford to get the $100 together for the cat will they be able to feed it after they get it home? Let alone vet bills etc.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> I didn't say I wasn't appreciative - I merely was thanking god that I didn't have a wife. --- sam


I know that you are very appreciative. I think Heidi is awesome and certainly enjoyed meeting Heather as well. I was just sharing how awesome Heidi is because many older parents are not blessed to have such a wonderful situation. I am sure there are drawbacks as well. I think it is neat that you have your own little home and family so close that you can enjoy them more frequently. Make sure you share some loving with Bentley for all of us. He is growing so fast.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Ouch. hope it is not too painful. I am coping with a hole in a tooth as well at the moment, will get to the clinic during the week if I get a chance. Strangely, it is only painful when eating cold stuff.


So far nothing is bothering it-except cleaning my teeth!. Have an appointment for Wednesday. Not too much left except for the back of the tooth so not sure he will anything to work with. Might be a gap on the bottom to match the one on the top I suspect.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad they found the cause and glad the medication is working....prayers continue and hope you continue feeling great.



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm way behind, as usual, but this time I had good reasons. I mentioned before about the TIA scare I had. I had tingling in my right arm, leg and lips, beginning Feb. 3 and lasting up until a few days ago. The tingling would come and go in different places in my arm and leg. I went to the ER 3 times, and was finally referred to the stroke prevention clinic. To make an already fairly long story short, I saw a neurologist last Friday. After different kinds of tests which were all negative, and a thorough family history (parents, sister) and my own medical history, he came up with a diagnosis of non-headache migraine. That was a real surprise to me, but when he put all the pieces together, I could understand the diagnosis. Also, I looked it up on the internet, and those symptoms are among those for a migraine. Also, my husband used to see wavy lines and my DD sees flashing lights, both signs of a migraine. The Dr. put me on a low dose medication, and so far, so good. The Bible says we are wonderfully and fearfully made, and I certainly agree with that.
> I want to thank everyone again for your prayers and kind thoughts. A final word of advice-NEVER ignore symptoms like I had. You don't always get a warning for a stroke, but if you do, get help immediately.
> This has turned into a book. Sorry. Must try to catch up on this weeks tea party. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB wrote:
Good to hear that they are ok. Thanks Julie.


Re: Melody (GagesMom) and family. Glad they are doing okay. It sounds like the move really took a lot out of them and being sick on top of it doesn't help. Their weather has been worse than ours.


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> Ah, but in retirement you are busy with things you *want* to do, not things you *have* to do!


Does that mean I don't have to do dishes when I retire? LOL There will be plenty of things that I will want to do when I retire.


----------



## RookieRetiree

ptofValerie wrote:
Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


Lovely design and colours, especially the wonderful lining to the coat. Both will look very smart, and you know they are custom fitted. 

I love the coats -- especially like the lining. So many talents in this group.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> When visiting DD in Houston once they took me to a very expensive restaurant there. It was styled after an Argentinian cattle ranch so flame grilled steak featured big on the menu, but there were other meats as well. There was a huge buffet with every vegetable/salad you could ever want to choose from and go back to as often as you wanted. You had a little disc about the size of a £2 coin at your setting, red on one side and green on the other. As long as you kept the green side up they kept coming with huge steaks on a skewer to carve off as much as you wanted, also roast lamb, all sorts of other meats etc. When you turned the disc to red they stopped coming! If you felt hungry later you just turned to green again and off you went again. Very expensive but a meal I will remember for ever!


What a smart but simple way of letting them know if you wanted more.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's going to be very pretty.



Sorlenna said:


> I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't know that any of us ever really retire----we have so many things going on; all it means is that we have more control over how we can spend our time.



pacer said:


> As I get older that word sounds so enticing. Someday I will retire but not retire. I am sure I will find ways to be busy when I want to. I might have more time to knit and maybe by then I will be a grandma and could enjoy little ones. What a treat that would be.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the lace design! (your own?)


Yes--the baby sweater converted to adult size.


----------



## iamsam

so glad everything turned out well dintoo - healing energy surrounding you and yours. --- sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm way behind, as usual, but this time I had good reasons. I mentioned before about the TIA scare I had. I had tingling in my right arm, leg and lips, beginning Feb. 3 and lasting up until a few days ago. The tingling would come and go in different places in my arm and leg. I went to the ER 3 times, and was finally referred to the stroke prevention clinic. To make an already fairly long story short, I saw a neurologist last Friday. After different kinds of tests which were all negative, and a thorough family history (parents, sister) and my own medical history, he came up with a diagnosis of non-headache migraine. That was a real surprise to me, but when he put all the pieces together, I could understand the diagnosis. Also, I looked it up on the internet, and those symptoms are among those for a migraine. Also, my husband used to see wavy lines and my DD sees flashing lights, both signs of a migraine. The Dr. put me on a low dose medication, and so far, so good. The Bible says we are wonderfully and fearfully made, and I certainly agree with that.
> I want to thank everyone again for your prayers and kind thoughts. A final word of advice-NEVER ignore symptoms like I had. You don't always get a warning for a stroke, but if you do, get help immediately.
> This has turned into a book. Sorry. Must try to catch up on this weeks tea party. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## iamsam

ha!



Designer1234 said:


> I could have baby sat you and Sam - well, practically!


----------



## iamsam

that is beautiful sorlenna - but it also looks difficult - love the color - will be anxious to see the whole thing put together and modeled. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--the baby sweater converted to adult size.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I am the first to admit that I am extremely lucky - she and gary really put themselves out to make a place for me and to share their lives with me. and it works - and if we need some space we just go in opposite directions to our own spaces. --- sam



pacer said:


> I know that you are very appreciative. I think Heidi is awesome and certainly enjoyed meeting Heather as well. I was just sharing how awesome Heidi is because many older parents are not blessed to have such a wonderful situation. I am sure there are drawbacks as well. I think it is neat that you have your own little home and family so close that you can enjoy them more frequently. Make sure you share some loving with Bentley for all of us. He is growing so fast.


----------



## iamsam

you could always buy a dishwasher --- sam



pacer said:


> Does that mean I don't have to do dishes when I retire? LOL There will be plenty of things that I will want to do when I retire.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> We do have a Taco Johns here, but for some reason, David and I just can't force ourselves to try Mexican fast food from a place named John. lolol... Wish we had a taco cabana, but I think those are only in Texas.  One of the few fast food places I enjoy, they cook all their meat on the premesis of each restaraunt, and they make their own tortillas too. YUM!


LOL I do't think I could eat there either. Taco cabana sounds good. Think I might make some GF tortillas and make tacos one day this week. Now to ask Amy for a gf receipt for them.


----------



## Designer1234

I am watching the Acadamy awards and it was just announced on our news that the Mayor of Toronto Rob Ford and his 'entourage(his brother etc.) were invited by Jimmy Kimmel to walk the red carpet. I can't believe that he is so arrogant that he accepted. It sounds as if a lot of stations asked him. What a jerk.

Doesn't he realize that he is the laughing stock of Canada. Sheeesh!!

Some people think he will get elected again, I certainly hope not. For those who have always thought that we were well behaved polite etc. etc. here is our answer. Mind you there are Many Canadians on the red Carpet I would think and a lot are from here that we can be proud of .


----------



## siouxann

Sorlenna said:


> I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: !


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> calling all sock knitters - check out these peppermintoes. --- sam
> 
> http://fibermania.blogspot.com/2010/01/peppermintoes-pattern-final-sample-is.html


Thanks for the link. Those are really wild socks, just what Trish would like. They may be in her stocking at Christmas. (Note that I'm not committing to a year!) I have never knitted a sock but these have inspired me.


----------



## siouxann

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


Lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks all, for the comments on the Paloma. Sam, it's not terribly difficult, a fairly simple lace panel with mostly stockinette.


----------



## siouxann

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm way behind, as usual, but this time I had good reasons. I mentioned before about the TIA scare I had. I had tingling in my right arm, leg and lips, beginning Feb. 3 and lasting up until a few days ago. The tingling would come and go in different places in my arm and leg. I went to the ER 3 times, and was finally referred to the stroke prevention clinic. To make an already fairly long story short, I saw a neurologist last Friday. After different kinds of tests which were all negative, and a thorough family history (parents, sister) and my own medical history, he came up with a diagnosis of non-headache migraine. That was a real surprise to me, but when he put all the pieces together, I could understand the diagnosis. Also, I looked it up on the internet, and those symptoms are among those for a migraine. Also, my husband used to see wavy lines and my DD sees flashing lights, both signs of a migraine. The Dr. put me on a low dose medication, and so far, so good. The Bible says we are wonderfully and fearfully made, and I certainly agree with that.
> I want to thank everyone again for your prayers and kind thoughts. A final word of advice-NEVER ignore symptoms like I had. You don't always get a warning for a stroke, but if you do, get help immediately.
> This has turned into a book. Sorry. Must try to catch up on this weeks tea party. Stay safe everyone.


So glad that the diagnosis did not indicate a stroke! Never heard of a non head migraine. I'll look it up as sometimes my fingers start tingling at night.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Great minds!!!


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, it takes too much energy to be miserable, I'd rather knit, who can be grumpy when they are knitting.


It takes way too much energy to be grumpy. I need that energy to knit and other things. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I 25 in Denver, 104 car pileup, so glad David wasn't taking a run to Denver yesterday. Prayers for all those and the families of those involved.


Oh that is so sad. prayers going to those families.
Glad David wasn't involved.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Totally agree...and that energy results in much more productive activity. Although, coffee helps amp up the energy level in the a.m. so please keep your photos coming!!



NanaCaren said:


> It takes way too much energy to be grumpy. I need that energy to knit and other things. :lol:


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> YEARS ago, there was a show on TV about how things were made (different from the one that's on now) and they said that the way Wendy's restaurants made their burgers so juicy was to put an ice chip in before they patted them out. Of course now. I don't think they do it anymore, but the one time I tried it, it did work. Those burgers were real "chin drippers"!


Wendy's over here are predominately an ice-cream place. They do do hotdogs as wel lbut not burgers that I can remember. Only ever get icecream related things from them and then not often.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> This is Jamie I'm signing out for mom tonight, she fell asleep sitting here reading. I hate to wake her just so she can turn things off. Good night everyone hugs to all.
> 
> How sweet is that Jamie. Thank you dear for signing your mom out. Hugs back at you too and I know your mom needed that sleep.


I was glad she closed things down for me. Was sweet of her for sure. I slept right through my morning coffee and was late for that as well.


----------



## kehinkle

Sunday evening and it has rained most of the day. Sam, I am still in Georgetown, KY just north of Lexington. Got my laundry done, went to the new Krogers, had lunch, shopped at Big Lots and put my clothes and food away. No knitting done though. Still just above freezing here. If it freezes, the roads will be awful. No hotel tonight and surprisingly, I don't sleep well in one. I sleep well in the van even in truck stops. Do see light dusting of snow on a couple cars that just pulled in so it is snowing somewhere near. 

Likes the pics of the garments. The lace is nice and the sewn jackets are lovely. Oh, bought the yarn for the panda at Big Lots. They had black and white skeins of worsted at $1 each. Bought five of each. Also three skeins of the ruffle yarn. Need to get busy and use up the ones I have. 

Glad to hear that Melody and hers are doing fine and getting well. Oops will take Gabe's mind of the new place. 

Stay safe.
Kathy


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> But still online I see- hope all is well!


I'm just about to go to sleep, Julian has caught my cold & kept me awake last night so I'm tired. I've bought him cough mixture & Night Nurse so he should sleep tonight, or I'll move to the spare room. My DGGD has been to the late night surgery because her cough is so bad the Dr. thought she needed steroids, so I've been waiting for a call to hear if she's alright but I expect Nikki will think it's too late to call now.
Glad you phoned Melody, I had been thinking it might be the only way to find out if she was alright, i thought she may have trouble getting signed up to a new computer co. when she moved, I know you can sometimes wait a while here.

Tessa.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> calling all sock knitters - check out these peppermintoes. --- sam
> 
> http://fibermania.blogspot.com/2010/01/peppermintoes-pattern-final-sample-is.html


Too late for me Sam- already downloaded (but not printed off !).


----------



## darowil

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm way behind, as usual, but this time I had good reasons. I mentioned before about the TIA scare I had. I had tingling in my right arm, leg and lips, beginning Feb. 3 and lasting up until a few days ago. The tingling would come and go in different places in my arm and leg. I went to the ER 3 times, and was finally referred to the stroke prevention clinic. To make an already fairly long story short, I saw a neurologist last Friday. After different kinds of tests which were all negative, and a thorough family history (parents, sister) and my own medical history, he came up with a diagnosis of non-headache migraine. That was a real surprise to me, but when he put all the pieces together, I could understand the diagnosis. Also, I looked it up on the internet, and those symptoms are among those for a migraine. Also, my husband used to see wavy lines and my DD sees flashing lights, both signs of a migraine. The Dr. put me on a low dose medication, and so far, so good. The Bible says we are wonderfully and fearfully made, and I certainly agree with that.
> I want to thank everyone again for your prayers and kind thoughts. A final word of advice-NEVER ignore symptoms like I had. You don't always get a warning for a stroke, but if you do, get help immediately.
> This has turned into a book. Sorry. Must try to catch up on this weeks tea party. Stay safe everyone.


Great that at least it is not strokes- and hopefully the medication will work and the symptoms will disappear.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention that she has been knitting her usual 'storm'- she has a friend having a baby, and Melody has created a knitted set of clothes in just a few days.


Good to know that things aren't too bad for them - and that they sound like there are settling in well. 2 puppies in a partment sounds like hard work though.
She knits so quickly. If I knitted as quickly I might make some impact on my stash.


----------



## Tessadele

Goodnight All, I can't stay awake & keep nearly nodding off & dropping the lap top. Don't talk too much & I'll be able to keep up tomorrow, Lolol.

Tessa


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the link. Those are really wild socks, just what Trish would like. They may be in her stocking at Christmas. (Note that I'm not committing to a year!) I have never knitted a sock but these have inspired me.


They are knitted totally differently to most socks (they might well be on my list of ones to do for the sock exhibition next year as a different construction.)


----------



## darowil

Well I'm leaving and don't plan on returning until this evening. Ge tthe boxes for the old files then on to some complicated knitting and then the knitting group.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you think - I am 72 - not many are older than I am . lol --- sam


You're pushing fast to catch me...I'm just a few years older.
Junek


----------



## Railyn

Got home from the health spa a few minutes ago. Ray has been moved to a regular room and hopefully will go to rehab tomorrow. Yesterday the temp was about 80 and today it is about 25 and snowing/sleet/etc. I left the hospital early because of the weather. I really hate cold weather especially after a few days of nice weather. The roads were getting slippery.
Last night when I left the hospital I discovered that I had a flat tire. Called DD and no answer so called DS and he was on his was to see his dad. Then DD called, she was shopping and left her phone in the truck. Anyway, she was on her way to the hsopital too. To make a long story short, DSIL changed the tire and put the "donut" on. DD said that I couldn't drive with a donut on the freeway at night so she was going to drive me home. We just got started and the donut shreaded. We pulled over, parked the van and will take care of the tire Monday as the tire shop is closed on Sunday.DSIL took us home. 
Getting into Kurt's truck was a a comedy routine. His truck is very high so he pulled up to the curb as close as he could. I had to pick my foot up by my pant leg as I couldn't raise it high enough. Kurt pulled on my arm and Carrol pushed my bottom and I managed to get into the truck. I must laugh at something as I have been stressed lately
I don't know what the plans are for getting a new tire as the storm will keep the tow trucks busy and it definately has to be towed to the tire store and then there is the problem of my getting two cars home. I am trying to let someone else worry about it.By the way, I am driving Ray's car and I so hate driving it.
Sorry I wrote a book . Think I needed to vent a bit.


----------



## Railyn

darowil said:


> They are knitted totally differently to most socks (they might well be on my list of ones to do for the sock exhibition next year as a different construction.)


I printed the pattern for the socks and want to do them in some wild colors. Maybe pink and orange?


----------



## jknappva

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm way behind, as usual, but this time I had good reasons. I mentioned before about the TIA scare I had. I had tingling in my right arm, leg and lips, beginning Feb. 3 and lasting up until a few days ago. The tingling would come and go in different places in my arm and leg. I went to the ER 3 times, and was finally referred to the stroke prevention clinic. To make an already fairly long story short, I saw a neurologist last Friday. After different kinds of tests which were all negative, and a thorough family history (parents, sister) and my own medical history, he came up with a diagnosis of non-headache migraine. That was a real surprise to me, but when he put all the pieces together, I could understand the diagnosis. Also, I looked it up on the internet, and those symptoms are among those for a migraine. Also, my husband used to see wavy lines and my DD sees flashing lights, both signs of a migraine. The Dr. put me on a low dose medication, and so far, so good. The Bible says we are wonderfully and fearfully made, and I certainly agree with that.
> I want to thank everyone again for your prayers and kind thoughts. A final word of advice-NEVER ignore symptoms like I had. You don't always get a warning for a stroke, but if you do, get help immediately.
> This has turned into a book. Sorry. Must try to catch up on this weeks tea party. Stay safe everyone.


I'm so glad the diagnosis was the non-headache migraine. I'll have to admit that was a new one to me. 
But I'm so glad you had it checked out so it wasn't anything serious.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I could have baby sat you and Sam - well, practically!


Couldn't have baby sat me, Shirley...but could be my older sister!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


That is absolutely beautiful!! Wish I had the nerve to try such fancy knitting. Love it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--the baby sweater converted to adult size.


And it's gorgeous!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I am watching the Acadamy awards and it was just announced on our news that the Mayor of Toronto Rob Ford and his 'entourage(his brother etc.) were invited by Jimmy Kimmel to walk the red carpet. I can't believe that he is so arrogant that he accepted. It sounds as if a lot of stations asked him. What a jerk.
> 
> Doesn't he realize that he is the laughing stock of Canada. Sheeesh!!
> 
> Some people think he will get elected again, I certainly hope not. For those who have always thought that we were well behaved polite etc. etc. here is our answer. Mind you there are Many Canadians on the red Carpet I would think and a lot are from here that we can be proud of .


I think every country has their Rob Fords and Justin Biebers...after all, how many idiot celebrities are from the U.S.!!?
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Valerie, lovely job on your coat & cape. Looks professionally done.

Dintoo, glad you got everything checked out

Sam, that is quite the sock pattern, pretty but I won't be trying them.

I made the Guiness cake yesterday, I thought the recipe I had pulled from my magazine was exactly the same as the one you posted Sam but it was a little different, this one has sour cream too as it wasn't quite fattening enough without, lol. Anyway, it is probably the best chocolate cake I have ever made, even more moist after it sits for a day. Here's the link to the recipe I used.
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chocolate-guinness-cake


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


Looks like it is going to be beautiful, can't wait it see it done.


----------



## jknappva

Sorry I wrote a book . Think I needed to vent a bit.[/quote]

That's ok, Marilyn...venting is good. Please stay safe driving. Keeping you both in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that any of us ever really retire----we have so many things going on; all it means is that we have more control over how we can spend our time.


I think the best thing is being flexible, if DH decided to go somewhere for a couple of days, I can go if I want. I used to miss so many family get togethers because of being on-call on weekends. You also have to plan your time much more when working, now I can always do it another day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I am the first to admit that I am extremely lucky - she and gary really put themselves out to make a place for me and to share their lives with me. and it works - and if we need some space we just go in opposite directions to our own spaces. --- sam


Do you live in the same yard?


----------



## grandma sherry

Well I am caught up on this week's KTP, usually finish one week to find I am way behind on the next. Sam, your introduction and recipes have been splendid the past few weeks.
Sending late birthday and anniversary wishes to all I have missed.
Prayers for those in need.
Love the pictures and stories of Luke, Seth, DH, Purple's LM and DGS, and all the rest.
Did about 12" in entralac with the workshop, now need to decide what project to do. Still deciding if I will do the Panda workshop - been fighting the flu and then developed bronchitis and my attention span isn't great. Thank you for the workshops Designer, they are great.
Been working on a crocheted afghan and a crocheted lace shawl - finally frogged the Haruni knit shawl and bought a "learn how to" lace knitting book.
I am not great at joining in regularly, but do read all the posts. You folks are great!
Now to get on to spring for the northern hemisphere people and fall for the southern hemispehere.
Bless you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn,
Glad Ray is doing better. Sorry you had tire troubles, Murphys law I guess. It is good your kids were nearby to help you out. You should have had someone filming trying to get in the truck, later when things are going better you could have a good laugh. 

Your weather sounds like something we could get here at times. We always say if you don't like the weather, wait an hour. Nuts is can drop 60 degrees in such a short time. No wonder people get sck, you never know what to wear.


----------



## martina

A cold wet windy day here. My neighbour came to try to bleed the radiator in the bedroom, but couldn't get the key to turn at all, so I have turned off that radiator and will wait till my son comes down to see if he can sort it out. 
A bit more laundry done and some reading, then several long phone calls, so after a very late dinner and a shower I will be off to bed after I have caught up with everyone. All in need of prayers are included, for those improving well done, and a note to Sam, you don't need a wife, you have all us knitters on here to keep you in order!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I did the Haruni shawl last winter but was very glad it was not the first one I tried or it would definitely have been the last. The first part went OK but I found the last chart very difficult. I think I ended up using the written instructions instead of the chart for that. My first shawl was the Ashton, free on Ravelry, it is an excellent beginner lace project as the instructions are so good. I have read all of Stevielands shawl patterns are great.



grandma sherry said:


> Well I am caught up on this week's KTP, usually finish one week to find I am way behind on the next. Sam, your introduction and recipes have been splendid the past few weeks.
> Sending late birthday and anniversary wishes to all I have missed.
> Prayers for those in need.
> Love the pictures and stories of Luke, Seth, DH, Purple's LM and DGS, and all the rest.
> Did about 12" in entralac with the workshop, now need to decide what project to do. Still deciding if I will do the Panda workshop - been fighting the flu and then developed bronchitis and my attention span isn't great. Thank you for the workshops Designer, they are great.
> Been working on a crocheted afghan and a crocheted lace shawl - finally frogged the Haruni knit shawl and bought a "learn how to" lace knitting book.
> I am not great at joining in regularly, but do read all the posts. You folks are great!
> Now to get on to spring for the northern hemisphere people and fall for the southern hemispehere.
> Bless you all.


----------



## pammie1234

DS just texted me that they have lost power. The boys have been sick, and yesterday, she was diagnosed with strep throat. They do have a gas fireplace and a generator. I don't know if BIL has got it going yet. The poor babies are already asleep. I hope they don't get too cold. Their schools are opening at 10:00. That is what I wish we would do rather than close, but we are a bigger district and more "high maintenance" parents. It is icy on the roads!


----------



## iamsam

that is something jimmy kimmel would do - he is a bit off the wall - I watched his first show on the tonight show - he will do well there. I just wish when they have their guests on they would be a bit more serious. I rarely watch tv that late so shouldn't complain - the studio audience seems to like it and that is all that matters. --- sam

quote=Designer1234]I am watching the Acadamy awards and it was just announced on our news that the Mayor of Toronto Rob Ford and his 'entourage(his brother etc.) were invited by Jimmy Kimmel to walk the red carpet. I can't believe that he is so arrogant that he accepted. It sounds as if a lot of stations asked him. What a jerk.

Doesn't he realize that he is the laughing stock of Canada. Sheeesh!!

Some people think he will get elected again, I certainly hope not. For those who have always thought that we were well behaved polite etc. etc. here is our answer. Mind you there are Many Canadians on the red Carpet I would think and a lot are from here that we can be proud of .[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely need to have a picture when you are finished with them. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Thanks for the link. Those are really wild socks, just what Trish would like. They may be in her stocking at Christmas. (Note that I'm not committing to a year!) I have never knitted a sock but these have inspired me.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Wendy's over here are predominately an ice-cream place. They do do hotdogs as wel lbut not burgers that I can remember. Only ever get icecream related things from them and then not often.


They do do 'burgers here! Not sure what else, they are located for the 'drive thru' clientelle.


----------



## iamsam

it is beautiful though - I don't know how you come up with these ideas sorlenna - and then write them out and knit them - I think it is wonderful. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks all, for the comments on the Paloma. Sam, it's not terribly difficult, a fairly simple lace panel with mostly stockinette.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie, what did you do with the leftover Guinness? LOL


----------



## iamsam

I assume you will stay there until they call you with a pickup - hopefully you will get some knitting time before then. just take care on the roads. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Sunday evening and it has rained most of the day. Sam, I am still in Georgetown, KY just north of Lexington. Got my laundry done, went to the new Krogers, had lunch, shopped at Big Lots and put my clothes and food away. No knitting done though. Still just above freezing here. If it freezes, the roads will be awful. No hotel tonight and surprisingly, I don't sleep well in one. I sleep well in the van even in truck stops. Do see light dusting of snow on a couple cars that just pulled in so it is snowing somewhere near.
> 
> Likes the pics of the garments. The lace is nice and the sewn jackets are lovely. Oh, bought the yarn for the panda at Big Lots. They had black and white skeins of worsted at $1 each. Bought five of each. Also three skeins of the ruffle yarn. Need to get busy and use up the ones I have.
> 
> Glad to hear that Melody and hers are doing fine and getting well. Oops will take Gabe's mind of the new place.
> 
> Stay safe.
> Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Good to know that things aren't too bad for them - and that they sound like there are settling in well. 2 puppies in a partment sounds like hard work though.
> She knits so quickly. If I knitted as quickly I might make some impact on my stash.


Not when you are a dog lover! She sounded so pleased that they will help Gage to make the adjustment- and two together will keep each other company, and be good for Greg for that matter.


----------



## iamsam

oooh - can hardly wait for you to model them for us. --- sam



darowil said:


> Too late for me Sam- already downloaded (but not printed off !).


----------



## iamsam

what complicated knitting are you doing? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I'm leaving and don't plan on returning until this evening. Ge tthe boxes for the old files then on to some complicated knitting and then the knitting group.


----------



## iamsam

soothing calming energy flowing quietly all around you railyn - it is easy to get stressed with the situation you are in - but you are right to let someone else worry about the tire - you have more important things on your mind. and you need to take care of yourself.

how has rays mood been - that is half the battle when you go to rehab. healing energy to surround him and get him up and running.

sam



Railyn said:


> Got home from the health spa a few minutes ago. Ray has been moved to a regular room and hopefully will go to rehab tomorrow. Yesterday the temp was about 80 and today it is about 25 and snowing/sleet/etc. I left the hospital early because of the weather. I really hate cold weather especially after a few days of nice weather. The roads were getting slippery.
> Last night when I left the hospital I discovered that I had a flat tire. Called DD and no answer so called DS and he was on his was to see his dad. Then DD called, she was shopping and left her phone in the truck. Anyway, she was on her way to the hsopital too. To make a long story short, DSIL changed the tire and put the "donut" on. DD said that I couldn't drive with a donut on the freeway at night so she was going to drive me home. We just got started and the donut shreaded. We pulled over, parked the van and will take care of the tire Monday as the tire shop is closed on Sunday.DSIL took us home.
> Getting into Kurt's truck was a a comedy routine. His truck is very high so he pulled up to the curb as close as he could. I had to pick my foot up by my pant leg as I couldn't raise it high enough. Kurt pulled on my arm and Carrol pushed my bottom and I managed to get into the truck. I must laugh at something as I have been stressed lately
> I don't know what the plans are for getting a new tire as the storm will keep the tow trucks busy and it definately has to be towed to the tire store and then there is the problem of my getting two cars home. I am trying to let someone else worry about it.By the way, I am driving Ray's car and I so hate driving it.
> Sorry I wrote a book . Think I needed to vent a bit.


----------



## iamsam

maybe you should make you and ray matching socks. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I printed the pattern for the socks and want to do them in some wild colors. Maybe pink and orange?


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> I'm just about to go to sleep, Julian has caught my cold & kept me awake last night so I'm tired. I've bought him cough mixture & Night Nurse so he should sleep tonight, or I'll move to the spare room. My DGGD has been to the late night surgery because her cough is so bad the Dr. thought she needed steroids, so I've been waiting for a call to hear if she's alright but I expect Nikki will think it's too late to call now.
> Glad you phoned Melody, I had been thinking it might be the only way to find out if she was alright, i thought she may have trouble getting signed up to a new computer co. when she moved, I know you can sometimes wait a while here.
> 
> Tessa.


I do hope you, Julian and your DGGD gets better soon. Colds and such are no fun at all. Sending healing energy to you and yours. HUGS


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Goodnight All, I can't stay awake & keep nearly nodding off & dropping the lap top. Don't talk too much & I'll be able to keep up tomorrow, Lolol.
> 
> Tessa


good night, hope you are able to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## iamsam

thanks bonnie - sounds like one I would like to make. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Valerie, lovely job on your coat & cape. Looks professionally done.
> 
> Dintoo, glad you got everything checked out
> 
> Sam, that is quite the sock pattern, pretty but I won't be trying them.
> 
> I made the Guiness cake yesterday, I thought the recipe I had pulled from my magazine was exactly the same as the one you posted Sam but it was a little different, this one has sour cream too as it wasn't quite fattening enough without, lol. Anyway, it is probably the best chocolate cake I have ever made, even more moist after it sits for a day. Here's the link to the recipe I used.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chocolate-guinness-cake


----------



## iamsam

my apartment is an attached garage - there was never any inside connection so everyone needs to go outside to go from one to the other. so yes - I share their almost 3 acre yard - I also mow it. here is a funny - they are leaving for florida in two weeks - will be gone two week - almost - gary was saying I would have to be ready to mow when they got back. I don't think so - I wouldn't mind it being warm enough to mow but I don't think so.

anyhow - this is a two room apartment - a stack w/d in the bathroom - a walk in closet - a very nice kitchen at one end of the front room and the rest is living room. I asked them to put in as many windows as they could and they did. the long wall of the living room is solid windows and the door has a window in it. the kitchen has a small d/w which I enjoy.

I actually have paid them back for building it which I feel good about but I still pay them some rent - I helps them and makes me feel better.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you live in the same yard?


----------



## iamsam

how nice of you to drop by for a cuppa grandma sherry - we love having you drop in joining our conversations. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



grandma sherry said:


> Well I am caught up on this week's KTP, usually finish one week to find I am way behind on the next. Sam, your introduction and recipes have been splendid the past few weeks.
> Sending late birthday and anniversary wishes to all I have missed.
> Prayers for those in need.
> Love the pictures and stories of Luke, Seth, DH, Purple's LM and DGS, and all the rest.
> Did about 12" in entralac with the workshop, now need to decide what project to do. Still deciding if I will do the Panda workshop - been fighting the flu and then developed bronchitis and my attention span isn't great. Thank you for the workshops Designer, they are great.
> Been working on a crocheted afghan and a crocheted lace shawl - finally frogged the Haruni knit shawl and bought a "learn how to" lace knitting book.
> I am not great at joining in regularly, but do read all the posts. You folks are great!
> Now to get on to spring for the northern hemisphere people and fall for the southern hemispehere.
> Bless you all.


----------



## iamsam

you got that right. lol --- sam



martina said:


> A cold wet windy day here. My neighbour came to try to and a note to Sam, you don't need a wife, you have all us knitters on here to keep you in order!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Life has a way of throwing stuff at us just when we're about to cry uncle -- and we just have to laugh it off!! Love your spirit and determination. Hope all goes well with fixing he tire and moving Ray to rehab. Sounds like he's doing so much better.



Railyn said:


> Got home from the health spa a few minutes ago. Ray has been moved to a regular room and hopefully will go to rehab tomorrow. Yesterday the temp was about 80 and today it is about 25 and snowing/sleet/etc. I left the hospital early because of the weather. I really hate cold weather especially after a few days of nice weather. The roads were getting slippery.
> Last night when I left the hospital I discovered that I had a flat tire. Called DD and no answer so called DS and he was on his was to see his dad. Then DD called, she was shopping and left her phone in the truck. Anyway, she was on her way to the hsopital too. To make a long story short, DSIL changed the tire and put the "donut" on. DD said that I couldn't drive with a donut on the freeway at night so she was going to drive me home. We just got started and the donut shreaded. We pulled over, parked the van and will take care of the tire Monday as the tire shop is closed on Sunday.DSIL took us home.
> Getting into Kurt's truck was a a comedy routine. His truck is very high so he pulled up to the curb as close as he could. I had to pick my foot up by my pant leg as I couldn't raise it high enough. Kurt pulled on my arm and Carrol pushed my bottom and I managed to get into the truck. I must laugh at something as I have been stressed lately
> I don't know what the plans are for getting a new tire as the storm will keep the tow trucks busy and it definately has to be towed to the tire store and then there is the problem of my getting two cars home. I am trying to let someone else worry about it.By the way, I am driving Ray's car and I so hate driving it.
> Sorry I wrote a book . Think I needed to vent a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, I'll have to check to see if I have a photo of the garage apartment that DH and I rented when we were first married. It was a 2-1/2 car garage that had been divided almost in 1/2 lengthwise - on one side was the kitchen with a small eating area and the bathroom/shower and the other 1/2 was the bedroom and sitting room. We lived there for over a year -- very cheap rent and very quiet and private. We helped the landlady who lived in the big house with yardwork, etc. --- but mostly she and we kept to ourselves. We had been saving ever since we were engaged and with the cheap rent were able to have enough saved for a down payment on our first house. I loved that place! Both the garage and the house have been torn down and a big old house is now on the lot.



thewren said:


> my apartment is an attached garage - there was never any inside connection so everyone needs to go outside to go from one to the other. so yes - I share their almost 3 acre yard - I also mow it. here is a funny - they are leaving for florida in two weeks - will be gone two week - almost - gary was saying I would have to be ready to mow when they got back. I don't think so - I wouldn't mind it being warm enough to mow but I don't think so.
> 
> anyhow - this is a two room apartment - a stack w/d in the bathroom - a walk in closet - a very nice kitchen at one end of the front room and the rest is living room. I asked them to put in as many windows as they could and they did. the long wall of the living room is solid windows and the door has a window in it. the kitchen has a small d/w which I enjoy.
> 
> I actually have paid them back for building it which I feel good about but I still pay them some rent - I helps them and makes me feel better.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> it is beautiful though - I don't know how you come up with these ideas sorlenna - and then write them out and knit them - I think it is wonderful. --- sam


Aww, you're making me blush.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Junelouise said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent most of the day playing "catch up" here instead of working on my taxes....... but tomorrow I will be fresh and ready to tackle the dreaded task again!!!
> 
> Me too! I am self employed so I have to total up all my receipts for the whole year. DH got onto me tonight and I have to get going tomorrow. We only have until Monday to decide it we need to put some money in an RRSP (retirement savings plan) so I won't have to pay as much tax. WAH!
> 
> June
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you always tell your self you are going to do it once a month when you're looking at the stack of receipts... I usually get jan, February and March done and then the rest of the year goes in the basket.... Enjoy the knitting tea party!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate that you might have to consider surgery, but it may be the only relief. I will tell you that you still have to pay a little attention to diet after. There were certain things that just did not do well... but very manageable.....


Oh I'm sure there will be restrictions. But he is so miserable most of the time with out of control symptoms....he hasn't left the lot except for dr visits in a few months.... Just no way to live.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hoping that they come up with a resolution for him soon...as you say, no way to live...prayers and hugs.



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I'm sure there will be restrictions. But he is so miserable most of the time with out of control symptoms....he hasn't left the lot except for dr visits in a few months.... Just no way to live.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> A mother' slot is never easy. Poor thing.
> 
> I'll have to take a picture. We have two doves building a nest in the glass hanging wall candle bowl on the patio. We have three sets of sliding glass doors right there. They could not pick a more public place.... And I know from my friend's experience that they can have 3-4 nests during a summer....


Doves are the laziest nest builders.... Give them a starting point and they'll add a few twigs and call it good! Dad has a pair that build a nest on a shelf right next to his front door... No busier place in his yard!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> I saw the picture but no reference to a pattern. Did I miss it? I actually would consider making this......


I will go back and check- it is a great sweater....


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> my apartment is an attached garage - there was never any inside connection so everyone needs to go outside to go from one to the other. so yes - I share their almost 3 acre yard - I also mow it.
> 
> I actually have paid them back for building it which I feel good about but I still pay them some rent - I helps them and makes me feel better.
> 
> sam


It sounds like you have the perfect arrangement there Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have found a website that has photos of the recent Aurora Borealis from the Isle of Lewis, in the Hebrides (off the coast of Scotland) They are copyrighted so I can't post them straight off, but the website, if you are interested is:

www.colincameronphotography.co.uk

scroll down to 'Northern Lights', there are some beautiful images!


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> It sounds like you have the perfect arrangement there Sam.


That sounds wonderful. I know I would feel like you do that you want to pay your way, but it sure is nice when they do want you with them. I am feeling that way about our son and family. they really want us out there with them. It is good that you all still have your own privacy -- and independence. sounds perfect. The best part is being close to the baby and the other grand kids. It is important for them too but you are still able to get to your own space - sounds perfect.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> I saw the picture but no reference to a pattern. Did I miss it? I actually would consider making this......


 Sorry Jynx ... I just checked and I don't see a pattern reference either. I know I saw it on this forum in one of the other sections but I can't find it. I thought there was something about knit and crochet in the title...


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorry Jynx ... I just checked and I don't see a pattern reference either. I know I saw it on this forum in one of the other sections but I can't find it. I thought there was something about knit and crochet in the title...


And it is complex enough to need her pattern, unless one was very skilled- the crochet alone would have me beat!


----------



## pammie1234

It is still icy and cold. I know most of you are used to it, but yesterday really gave me spring fever! I saw this on Facebook and thought it was cute and typical of Texas. I hope I can get it attached.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> It is still icy and cold. I know most of you are used to it, but yesterday really gave me spring fever! I saw this on Facebook and thought it was cute and typical of Texas. I hope I can get it attached.


Dear Pammie- it is a standard joke over all of New Zealand that you need to leave home prepared for all four seasons, especially when you will be out all day. I never leave home without my umbrella, a sun hat/rainhat, and now my light parka which is wind proof- I was so glad I had it this morning waiting for the bus- the wind was cutting through me. They are having it much worse in the South Island- already there has been some snow and hail, although at high altitude!


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, what did you do with the leftover Guinness? LOL


DH drank it. I told him next time I would figure out if I needed to make 1 1/2 times the recipe to use it all up & do cupcakes with the extra but he said, no, he'd drink it :lol:
Yuk! I hate the taste but sure made good cake!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Not when you are a dog lover! She sounded so pleased that they will help Gage to make the adjustment- and two together will keep each other company, and be good for Greg for that matter.


Did they take their big dog to town too?


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope you, Julian and your DGGD gets better soon. Colds and such are no fun at all. Sending healing energy to you and yours. HUGS


Do you get Vick's vapor rub over in the UK. Putting it on the soles of your feet & putting on socks before going to bed helps amazingly well with the coughing.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful! I will I will I will, make it to AZ one day.


I'll be here waiting!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I'll have to check to see if I have a photo of the garage apartment that DH and I rented when we were first married. It was a 2-1/2 car garage that had been divided almost in 1/2 lengthwise - on one side was the kitchen with a small eating area and the bathroom/shower and the other 1/2 was the bedroom and sitting room. We lived there for over a year -- very cheap rent and very quiet and private. We helped the landlady who lived in the big house with yardwork, etc. --- but mostly she and we kept to ourselves. We had been saving ever since we were engaged and with the cheap rent were able to have enough saved for a down payment on our first house. I loved that place! Both the garage and the house have been torn down and a big old house is now on the lot.


The first place we lived in after we got married was a little old house that I used to say was 3 granaries pulled together & painted white. Every room had a different ceiling height, the kitchen had a sistern( cement water tank t hat collected rain water) under it, your feet almost froze to the floor in winter. We bought a wood heater as we would have gone broke heating with oil. There was so little insulation that at -40 the water would drip off the roof from the heat going up. The only good thing about it, which we found out too late to take advantage of, was that the electricity meter ran slower the colder it got, with 2 vehicles plugged in & an electric heater in the bathroom & kitchen our power bills were $5/ month. Wish we could have moved that to the farm
When we moved out after a year the knocked it down.
 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did they take their big dog to town too?


Yes they still have Deuce!


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Me neither, I always wake up feeling lousy.


Like "where's my other 7 hours of sleep?" :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sounds like a great arrangement, you have your own space but are close if you need each other.


thewren said:


> my apartment is an attached garage - there was never any inside connection so everyone needs to go outside to go from one to the other. so yes - I share their almost 3 acre yard - I also mow it. here is a funny - they are leaving for florida in two weeks - will be gone two week - almost - gary was saying I would have to be ready to mow when they got back. I don't think so - I wouldn't mind it being warm enough to mow but I don't think so.
> 
> anyhow - this is a two room apartment - a stack w/d in the bathroom - a walk in closet - a very nice kitchen at one end of the front room and the rest is living room. I asked them to put in as many windows as they could and they did. the long wall of the living room is solid windows and the door has a window in it. the kitchen has a small d/w which I enjoy.
> 
> I actually have paid them back for building it which I feel good about but I still pay them some rent - I helps them and makes me feel better.
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> When visiting DD in Houston once they took me to a very expensive restaurant there. It was styled after an Argentinian cattle ranch so flame grilled steak featured big on the menu, but there were other meats as well. There was a huge buffet with every vegetable/salad you could ever want to choose from and go back to as often as you wanted. You had a little disc about the size of a £2 coin at your setting, red on one side and green on the other. As long as you kept the green side up they kept coming with huge steaks on a skewer to carve off as much as you wanted, also roast lamb, all sorts of other meats etc. When you turned the disc to red they stopped coming! If you felt hungry later you just turned to green again and off you went again. Very expensive but a meal I will remember for ever!


That is either Foco de Cho or Cafe de Brazil (forgive butchered spelling). We go to both of them and they are absolutely terrific. I wish you could just do the salad bar with all the fabulous cheeses and such. 
Our neighbors own the nursery where DH helps out and they have a trade out with the restaurant so we get to go more often than we could ever afford. When they go, they always bring us back their deserts...... No wonder I can't lose weight. It is a dining experience...


----------



## AZ Sticks

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


These are both great... I love the lining... And the jacket will be so versatile. Is there a pattern for the jacket Valerie? Hope you are getting prepared so that surgery will not put you too far behind on your work and play. Keep us apprised of your schedule please. Luv, AZ


----------



## Railyn

how has rays mood been - .


Today Ray was willing to argue with me which tells me that he is getting back to normal. He states that he is willing to work hard. I think he wants to get home. Thanks for asking. I am working very hard at being positive myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must try it if it goes well with cheese!


Fondito de choriz. Cook chorizo in a skillet and pour off most of the grease. And cheese (there is a Mexican melting cheese but mozzarella will work). When all melted a gooey, we spread on a warm flour tortilla for a snack.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to let you all know that I will be away for a few days. I will be helping a DD of a friend who passed yesterday, will try to check in when I can, but have a lot to do. My Meds. are good and trying to hang in there, she is a only child, and as sweet as can be. Asking for prayer.
> 
> Know that I am still praying for all of you.


What a stressful time for you both.. And how kind of you to help...... Now is when you really need to keep on those meds. Stress can do a number on us all...... You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH drank it. I told him next time I would figure out if I needed to make 1 1/2 times the recipe to use it all up & do cupcakes with the extra but he said, no, he'd drink it :lol:
> Yuk! I hate the taste but sure made good cake!


I've never had Guinness, but I'd probably drink it also! I've also done the Vicks on my feet with socks. I even bought some the other day, but I haven't used it yet.

School is closed tomorrow. Yea! Of course, I dread the make-up day. Hopefully, it will be after my job is over! I hope I don't stay up too late, and that I will sleep late tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Fondito de choriz. Cook chorizo in a skillet and pour off most of the grease. And cheese (there is a Mexican melting cheese but mozzarella will work). When all melted a gooey, we spread on a warm flour tortilla for a snack.


sounds like something I would really relish! I did buy the chorizo this morning- may be that will be my supper!


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Woke up to a beautiful day this morning, so got a washing going so that I could get it outside to dry.....fast forward to lunchtime...it's raining and cold!! So fed up with this wet weather. :evil: I was amusing myself by looking at some of the videos I've got of Luke ( just the odd one or twenty, you understand :roll: ) and this one made me laugh so I decided to post it. Hope it brightens your day too.


He is always so happy and sure does feel the music....


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> What a lovely granddaughter you have!


Thank you.... They are both such delights and so much fun. Here is one of lovey today at the volleyball tournament. ( this is after 7 hours of playing. She really does clean up well!). Livey is the one on the left with the monkey in the white coat. Here dad is in the background but not looking at the camera. They are quite the pair.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> Hoping that they come up with a resolution for him soon...as you say, no way to live...prayers and hugs.


Thanks rookie!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> I'm with you there Sandi, I never learned how to nap either.


I have to have such a long one to do any good, otherwise I just feel groggy. I never nap... Says she who was so tired this week I. Went back to bed twice!!!! I have a friend who was a flight attendant. I swear she can sleep standing up and be totally refreshed with 15 minutes.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> We do have a Taco Johns here, but for some reason, David and I just can't force ourselves to try Mexican fast food from a place named John. lolol... Wish we had a taco cabana, but I think those are only in Texas.  One of the few fast food places I enjoy, they cook all their meat on the premesis of each restaraunt, and they make their own tortillas too. YUM!


#22 bean and cheese, I wonder how many DD ordered while attending Trinity.. She was thrilled when one opened here in Richardson.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just told Alan that I am in good company, in that many of us can't nap.... He says he used to be like that ... But that now he can... It just takes practice!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Kohl rabi tastes great in cole slaws also....just add another layer of flavor and crispness. We grew them in the farm garden and we always ate carrots, radishes, green onions, cucumbers, kohl rabi, beans, peas, asparagus and rhubarb directly from the garden and rinsed with the hose...love radish, lettuce, cucumber, and green onion on buttered bread sandwich.


We do radish sandwiches with lots of butter on French bread. Salt, of course. We had rhubarb behind the garage and grabbed a stalk whenever we welpanted a snack. Love the sauce mom used to make. We don't see it here much....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> We are doing a book reading for the whole city here and the book everyone is reading is The Snow Child, about homesteading in Alaska. It is called, If Everyone Read The Same Book. I must read it after meeting Poledra on here and learning small parts of her life.
> 
> The author will come to town and speak at many different places throughout the city since so many people read the book in different areas of the city and suburbs. It is wonderful to actually see the author and have her answer questions about the book after she does a lovely reading.


We have that here too, but I don' t know what the book is this year. I must check...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I think I am too set in my ways and to guarded to share my space - now if they had their own space and we each had sleepover privilages - that would be different. I would enjoy having someone to do things with. not too many of those around. --- sam


We had a friend who was just a little hyper, confrontational and pretty hard to live with.... He was DH's college roommate and we called him Mad Dog Nagy.... He married the sweetest girl, we called her the Virgin Mary. Fortunately, Bob was very successful. They each had their own place. She also had a hefty psychiatry bill. He figured living with him would drive anyone crazy so he was happy to pay it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> did I miss something here - where was I when purplefi talked about converting an ambulance to a bus? I don't remember a picture. --- sam


No picture. It was a toy she and her GD were playing with this morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


Those are fabulous. I really love the lining in the coat and the jacket is such a unique pattern. It think they will serve you well. Not too tight and very stylish.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> calling all sock knitters - check out these peppermintoes. --- sam
> 
> http://fibermania.blogspot.com/2010/01/peppermintoes-pattern-final-sample-is.html


WOW. A lot of new things for me in that pair!


----------



## Bulldog

Yes, Ruth Chris is a very expensive but usually very good. And, most of the fancy steak houses are all ala carte now where everything is extra. We have Gibsons, Lawrys, and Mortons, Gene & Georgetti's, and Ruth Chris around here. I don't get to out to one of them except once maybe every 10 years. You were given a very nice present and I'm sure wanted you to have a nice experience. I still remember the last Ruth Chris I was at --- at least 25 years ago, now, in Phoenix so the places are memorable. I'm sorry your experience wasn't wonderful.

Oh, Jeannette, I did have a wonderful experience up until I was fussed at because of the bill. I loved feeling special and everyone being so attentive to me and my daughter gave us the gift card as she wanted something special. Everything was good, but my steak was cooked a little more than I usually like it, but still enjoyed it so much.
Have been at Kelsey's house since fri and they took me to 463, which was just like the atmosphere at Ruth Chris. My SIL told me to order anything I wanted, so I ordered Red Fish (which is what he ordered). He also ordered an Shrimp appetizer that was awesome. Kelsey and the two GSs ordered what they wanted. The experience was wonderful.
Today they took me to Longhorn and it was another awesome meal with my SIL giving me explicit instructions to order anything I wanted. He got two appetizers and everyone else had steak or shrimp. Wonderful experience.
Tomorrow I return home to the real world. LOL.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just watched Matthew McConaughey give his acceptance speech at the Oscars. How time have changed. The first time I knew of him, he was a struggling actor like all the kids around here and he was helping As yet unborn GD's godmother move from Austin to Dallas. In case you wonder about the "all right! all right! all right". That was his first line in his very first movie.....

If only Sandra Bullock had won, we could have had a Texas sweep......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, school is closed tomorrow and we are going to have the coldest temps of the season... We will be 10 degrees in the morning, without wind chill. Here is what happened when we were a watching VB.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I'm way behind, as usual, but this time I had good reasons. I mentioned before about the TIA scare I had. I had tingling in my right arm, leg and lips, beginning Feb. 3 and lasting up until a few days ago. The tingling would come and go in different places in my arm and leg. I went to the ER 3 times, and was finally referred to the stroke prevention clinic. To make an already fairly long story short, I saw a neurologist last Friday. After different kinds of tests which were all negative, and a thorough family history (parents, sister) and my own medical history, he came up with a diagnosis of non-headache migraine. That was a real surprise to me, but when he put all the pieces together, I could understand the diagnosis. Also, I looked it up on the internet, and those symptoms are among those for a migraine. Also, my husband used to see wavy lines and my DD sees flashing lights, both signs of a migraine. The Dr. put me on a low dose medication, and so far, so good. The Bible says we are wonderfully and fearfully made, and I certainly agree with that.
> I want to thank everyone again for your prayers and kind thoughts. A final word of advice-NEVER ignore symptoms like I had. You don't always get a warning for a stroke, but if you do, get help immediately.
> This has turned into a book. Sorry. Must try to catch up on this weeks tea party. Stay safe everyone.


I didn't know you could have a non-headache migraine... So glad you have a diagnosis and a treatment plan though. That was mighty scary and never knowing when something might happen is no good. Glad to have you back....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I've just bound off the body for the Paloma, now on to the sleeves!


Gorgeous!!!! ,


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made the Guiness cake yesterday, I thought the recipe I had pulled from my magazine was exactly the same as the one you posted Sam but it was a little different, this one has sour cream too as it wasn't quite fattening enough without, lol. Anyway, it is probably the best chocolate cake I have ever made, even more moist after it sits for a day. Here's the link to the recipe I used.
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chocolate-guinness-cake


Oh my, Bonnie, that recipe gives a whole new meaning to the word decadent! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> Got home from the health spa a few minutes ago. Ray has been moved to a regular room and hopefully will go to rehab tomorrow. Yesterday the temp was about 80 and today it is about 25 and snowing/sleet/etc. I left the hospital early because of the weather. I really hate cold weather especially after a few days of nice weather. The roads were getting slippery.
> Last night when I left the hospital I discovered that I had a flat tire. Called DD and no answer so called DS and he was on his was to see his dad. Then DD called, she was shopping and left her phone in the truck. Anyway, she was on her way to the hsopital too. To make a long story short, DSIL changed the tire and put the "donut" on. DD said that I couldn't drive with a donut on the freeway at night so she was going to drive me home. We just got started and the donut shreaded. We pulled over, parked the van and will take care of the tire Monday as the tire shop is closed on Sunday.DSIL took us home.
> Getting into Kurt's truck was a a comedy routine. His truck is very high so he pulled up to the curb as close as he could. I had to pick my foot up by my pant leg as I couldn't raise it high enough. Kurt pulled on my arm and Carrol pushed my bottom and I managed to get into the truck. I must laugh at something as I have been stressed lately
> I don't know what the plans are for getting a new tire as the storm will keep the tow trucks busy and it definately has to be towed to the tire store and then there is the problem of my getting two cars home. I am trying to let someone else worry about it.By the way, I am driving Ray's car and I so hate driving it.
> Sorry I wrote a book . Think I needed to vent a bit.


You vent all you want and don't even think about getting out tomorrow..... It is to stay frozen all day. Maybe your son or SIL could put the tire on after you purchased one at the tire store. The kid's will help you... LET THEM! You really have had a time of it. I hope that DH will be accepting of rehab and do the work necessary to get strong and back home. Meanwhile, you could use a little rest at home....


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> DS just texted me that they have lost power. The boys have been sick, and yesterday, she was diagnosed with strep throat. They do have a gas fireplace and a generator. I don't know if BIL has got it going yet. The poor babies are already asleep. I hope they don't get too cold. Their schools are opening at 10:00. That is what I wish we would do rather than close, but we are a bigger district and more "high maintenance" parents. It is icy on the roads!


We had to drive home from Carrollton and it was awful. Of course, mom can no longer work her thermostat so I guess I will have to bundle up and run down there to get it off HOLD. Somehow, she has it set at 67..

The kid's will be home tomorrow and that is not good. Their cat is going into heart failure and I think Dre'a and I were probably going to have to have him put to sleep tomorrow. I don't know how to handle 3 sobbing girls when I will be in tears too.....

DH is supposed to drive to OK Tues. And SIL has to drive to Midland tomorrow. The roads are not fit for man nor beast.... I will have to crawl to Murphy.....

Hope your sister has power restored quickly. I'd best check on other DD. She is in an area that is frequently affected.

A picture of our Buddy.... He is a Main **** and only 10 so this is going to be rough....


----------



## siouxann

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I'm sure there will be restrictions. But he is so miserable most of the time with out of control symptoms....he hasn't left the lot except for dr visits in a few months.... Just no way to live.


Prayers continuing for both him and for the medical staff that they can find a treatment that will relieve his symptoms.


----------



## siouxann

Marilyn, vent away, you're among caring friends!


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I'm sure there will be restrictions. But he is so miserable most of the time with out of control symptoms....he hasn't left the lot except for dr visits in a few months.... Just no way to live.


I know it has been miserable. I has so hoped the medication might give some relief. I know this has really impacted your lives. Hope it is resolved soon....


----------



## AZ Sticks

siouxann said:


> Prayers continuing for both him and for the medical staff that they can find a treatment that will relieve his symptoms.


Thanks Sue.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Doves are the laziest nest builders.... Give them a starting point and they'll add a few twigs and call it good! Dad has a pair that build a nest on a shelf right next to his front door... No busier place in his yard!


My BFF has two pillars at the front door. There is just a little ledge. The doves decided to build there and the babies kept falling down. We finally put quarter round on the edges to help them out.... Not a bit of weaving, just a couple twigs and some grass.... They stayed all summer.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> It is still icy and cold. I know most of you are used to it, but yesterday really gave me spring fever! I saw this on Facebook and thought it was cute and typical of Texas. I hope I can get it attached.


I hadn't seen that..... Funny and I'll have to send it to the kids. I thought the weather was changeable when I lived in Chicago... Haz


----------



## pammie1234

DS still didn't have heat when I talked to her around 11:00. The temp in the house had dropped to 67. Everyone was covered up so hope they stay warm enough. 

I've stay up too let, so off to bed. Hugs to all, and stay safe!


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you.... They are both such delights and so much fun. Here is one of lovey today at the volleyball tournament. ( this is after 7 hours of playing. She really does clean up well!). Livey is the one on the left with the monkey in the white coat. Here dad is in the background but not looking at the camera. They are quite the pair.....


Beautiful girls!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Everyone, I'm just jumping in before I head off for my shower and get to bed. I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all and will answer PM's tomorrow. I have been having some bad days so sorry haven't been able to answer PM so far.

Love and Hugs to All,
Sharon


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> DS still didn't have heat when I talked to her around 11:00. The temp in the house had dropped to 67. Everyone was covered up so hope they stay warm enough.
> 
> I've stay up too let, so off to bed. Hugs to all, and stay safe!


Me too. Off to do one puzzle and get to bed. I'm not even going to set alarm. I will be flabbergasted if cleaning lady shows up......


----------



## siouxann

AZ Sticks said:


> I just told Alan that I am in good company, in that many of us can't nap.... He says he used to be like that ... But that now he can... It just takes practice!!!


I agree with Alan. it took a lot of practice but now I can nap with the best of them!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> You vent all you want and don't even think about getting out tomorrow..... It is to stay frozen all day. Maybe your son or SIL could put the tire on after you purchased one at the tire store. The kid's will help you... LET THEM! You really have had a time of it. I hope that DH will be accepting of rehab and do the work necessary to get strong and back home. Meanwhile, you could use a little rest at home....


I would second Jynx's thoughts Railyn!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> We had to drive home from Carrollton and it was awful. Of course, mom can no longer work her thermostat so I guess I will have to bundle up and run down there to get it off HOLD. Somehow, she has it set at 67..
> 
> The kid's will be home tomorrow and that is not good. Their cat is going into heart failure and I think Dre'a and I were probably going to have to have him put to sleep tomorrow. I don't know how to handle 3 sobbing girls when I will be in tears too.....
> 
> DH is supposed to drive to OK Tues. And SIL has to drive to Midland tomorrow. The roads are not fit for man nor beast.... I will have to crawl to Murphy.....
> 
> Hope your sister has power restored quickly. I'd best check on other DD. She is in an area that is frequently affected.
> 
> A picture of our Buddy.... He is a Main **** and only 10 so this is going to be rough....


so sorry to hear what must happen- it is so hard when you have to do it.


----------



## siouxann

Dreamweaver said:


> The kid's will be home tomorrow and that is not good. Their cat is going into heart failure and I think Dre'a and I were probably going to have to have him put to sleep tomorrow. I don't know how to handle 3 sobbing girls when I will be in tears too.....
> 
> A picture of our Buddy.... He is a Main **** and only 10 so this is going to be rough....


I'm so sorry about your Buddy! He is a beautiful cat. It is so hard to make the decision, but often putting an ailing pet to rest is the kindest thing you can do. Prayers are on their way for you and the girls, and also for Buddy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Just watched Matthew McConaughey give his acceptance speech at the Oscars. How time have changed. The first time I knew of him, he was a struggling actor like all the kids around here and he was helping As yet unborn GD's godmother move from Austin to Dallas. In case you wonder about the "all right! all right! all right". That was his first line in his very first movie.....
> 
> If only Sandra Bullock had won, we could have had a Texas sweep......


He is such a good actor. Have you watched True Detective with Woody Harreldson? It s a little strange but good story.


----------



## siouxann

Guess it's time to at least try to get some sleep. I have a touch of insomnia tonight. Night All!


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad to hear Melody and family are doing ok. I was wondering what happened. I sympothise with Gage, sleeping with traffic outside is not easy! We live out in the country and still have to put up with it.


RookieRetiree said:


> KateB wrote:
> Good to hear that they are ok. Thanks Julie.
> 
> Re: Melody (GagesMom) and family. Glad they are doing okay. It sounds like the move really took a lot out of them and being sick on top of it doesn't help. Their weather has been worse than ours.


----------



## sugarsugar

Good grief, I have no idea where I was up to on last weeks party and have hardly started this weeks. :shock: So... the Baby Shower went really well. YAY. The BF's mum only turned up with 5 instead of the 10 people (no idea why) so of course there was too much food anyway. The weather was kind.. about 23c so not too hot, not windy (thanks goodness). Games were a real hit, everyone played. DD was so good.. I was quite proud of her as she felt quite ill but it was SO good to see her laughing and smiling with her girlfriends. I havent seen her look like that for a VERY long time. She was given loads of wonderful things, she was quite overwhelmed. Photos to follow soon.
HOWEVER..... wen ended up at the hospital at 5am this morning after a shocking night of her being so sick... again. So she has had to have 3 bags of fluid by IV today. Fingers crossed we dont need to go back again tonight. I feel so sorry for her when she gets this bad, she really has had enough , but still about 6-7 weeks to go.  Anyway she is booked to see an obstectric doctor again this Thurs. So it was not a real good end to a great day. Now to try and see whats been happening on here. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## iamsam

mine is a car and a half - 18'x22' - so each room is approximately 9'x11' = a little under 400 sqft - enough room for the dog and cats and me. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I'll have to check to see if I have a photo of the garage apartment that DH and I rented when we were first married. It was a 2-1/2 car garage that had been divided almost in 1/2 lengthwise - on one side was the kitchen with a small eating area and the bathroom/shower and the other 1/2 was the bedroom and sitting room. We lived there for over a year -- very cheap rent and very quiet and private. We helped the landlady who lived in the big house with yardwork, etc. --- but mostly she and we kept to ourselves. We had been saving ever since we were engaged and with the cheap rent were able to have enough saved for a down payment on our first house. I loved that place! Both the garage and the house have been torn down and a big old house is now on the lot.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> I am the first to admit that I am extremely lucky - she and gary really put themselves out to make a place for me and to share their lives with me. and it works - and if we need some space we just go in opposite directions to our own spaces. --- sam


I think the ability to have your own front door is important, Sam. As my SIL said of living next door to our dear inlaws-in-common (she's my husbands brothers wife) you don't always want to have the same visitors, so a separate dwelling avoids any problems ....... However it seems that the KAP does extend over both homes!
I've finally got a very plain square of just about the right dimensions; hooray! It now needs to be blocked square as I knit diagonally.


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks all, for the comments on the Paloma. Sam, it's not terribly difficult, a fairly simple lace panel with mostly stockinette.


It doesn't look so simple! And the effect is gorgeous, can't wait to see it finished. So pleased you have booked a puppy too, more pics for us to ooh and ahh over....


----------



## iamsam

if my steak is not done the way I like it I send it back - I figure I am paying the bill I should have what I want. no place in defiance know what rare means - there is barely any red when it comes - there is no sense sending it back - it is what it is - good I don't eat a lot of meat when I go out. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Yes, Ruth Chris is a very expensive but usually very good. And, most of the fancy steak houses are all ala carte now where everything is extra. We have Gibsons, Lawrys, and Mortons, Gene & Georgetti's, and Ruth Chris around here. I don't get to out to one of them except once maybe every 10 years. You were given a very nice present and I'm sure wanted you to have a nice experience. I still remember the last Ruth Chris I was at --- at least 25 years ago, now, in Phoenix so the places are memorable. I'm sorry your experience wasn't wonderful.
> 
> Oh, Jeannette, I did have a wonderful experience up until I was fussed at because of the bill. I loved feeling special and everyone being so attentive to me and my daughter gave us the gift card as she wanted something special. Everything was good, but my steak was cooked a little more than I usually like it, but still enjoyed it so much.
> Have been at Kelsey's house since fri and they took me to 463, which was just like the atmosphere at Ruth Chris. My SIL told me to order anything I wanted, so I ordered Red Fish (which is what he ordered). He also ordered an Shrimp appetizer that was awesome. Kelsey and the two GSs ordered what they wanted. The experience was wonderful.
> Today they took me to Longhorn and it was another awesome meal with my SIL giving me explicit instructions to order anything I wanted. He got two appetizers and everyone else had steak or shrimp. Wonderful experience.
> Tomorrow I return home to the real world. LOL.


----------



## TNS

Oh Marilyn you have had such an ordeal, and seem to have survived it with a smile. Don't apologise for your post, you painted a funny picture of getting into the big truck despite it not being too funny at the time. Things can only get better now so hope today makes you smile.

Dintoo, glad you have finally got a diagnosis rather than worrying that it might be something more sinister. I've known people with the same diagnosis for recurrent stomach ache and stitch type pains, but not your symptoms, so its a new one on me. Hope it gets treated successfully now.


----------



## iamsam

soothing healing energy zooming to surround all of you - I know what you will be going through - been there. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> We had to drive home from Carrollton and it was awful. Of course, mom can no longer work her thermostat so I guess I will have to bundle up and run down there to get it off HOLD. Somehow, she has it set at 67..
> 
> The kid's will be home tomorrow and that is not good. Their cat is going into heart failure and I think Dre'a and I were probably going to have to have him put to sleep tomorrow. I don't know how to handle 3 sobbing girls when I will be in tears too.....
> 
> DH is supposed to drive to OK Tues. And SIL has to drive to Midland tomorrow. The roads are not fit for man nor beast.... I will have to crawl to Murphy.....
> 
> Hope your sister has power restored quickly. I'd best check on other DD. She is in an area that is frequently affected.
> 
> A picture of our Buddy.... He is a Main **** and only 10 so this is going to be rough....


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way Sharon surrounding you with warm healing energy. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm just jumping in before I head off for my shower and get to bed. I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all and will answer PM's tomorrow. I have been having some bad days so sorry haven't been able to answer PM so far.
> 
> Love and Hugs to All,
> Sharon


----------



## iamsam

that a lovely square tns - I wish I could knit one as nice - when I knit diagonally the corners never look right. --- sam



TNS said:


> I think the ability to have your own front door is important, Sam. As my SIL said of living next door to our dear inlaws-in-common (she's my husbands brothers wife) you don't always want to have the same visitors, so a separate dwelling avoids any problems ....... However it seems that the KAP does extend over both homes!
> I've finally got a very plain square of just about the right dimensions; hooray! It now needs to be blocked square as I knit diagonally.


----------



## iamsam

now I really should go to bed. --- sam


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I have found a website that has photos of the recent Aurora Borealis from the Isle of Lewis, in the Hebrides (off the coast of Scotland) They are copyrighted so I can't post them straight off, but the website, if you are interested is:
> 
> www.colincameronphotography.co.uk
> 
> scroll down to 'Northern Lights', there are some beautiful images!


Thanks Julie, these photos are so ethereal! DH says it would have been worth some night flying to see that, but well have to wait for another time! I saw photos taken in Iceland earlier this year by a friends son, they're good but not as spectacular as these ones as there was only the green light, not any pink/purple.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope you, Julian and your DGGD gets better soon. Colds and such are no fun at all. Sending healing energy to you and yours. HUGS


Same from me too. Lin


----------



## sugarsugar

Still reading the end of last week...

Kate, I am sorry to hear of DIL losing the baby.

Gwenn... great news from oncologist. I have check up this May.

I cant remember now who else I wanted to comment about.... so hugs to everyone for whatever reason you may need one or just even want one.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> my apartment is an attached garage - there was never any inside connection so everyone needs to go outside to go from one to the other. so yes - I share their almost 3 acre yard - I also mow it. here is a funny - they are leaving for florida in two weeks - will be gone two week - almost - gary was saying I would have to be ready to mow when they got back. I don't think so - I wouldn't mind it being warm enough to mow but I don't think so.
> 
> anyhow - this is a two room apartment - a stack w/d in the bathroom - a walk in closet - a very nice kitchen at one end of the front room and the rest is living room. I asked them to put in as many windows as they could and they did. the long wall of the living room is solid windows and the door has a window in it. the kitchen has a small d/w which I enjoy.
> 
> I actually have paid them back for building it which I feel good about but I still pay them some rent - I helps them and makes me feel better.
> 
> sam


Your set up sounds a lot like what we had for my mum, Sam. We built on an extension to the house which had a kitchen, living room, bedroom and bathroom. She had sold her house and she paid for the building, but she still insisted on giving me money every month too. Some of my friends thought it was odd, but she and I used to discuss what I would do with the place when she was gone (at her instigation of course!) and I'm sure she would have loved the new kitchen/diner that I have now. Mum living with us (16 years) worked because she had her own place and she was very good at not interfering. She had had her DM and her MIL living with her at various times and as she said she, " knew what not to do!" She's been gone 4 years now and I still miss her.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Like "where's my other 7 hours of sleep?" :thumbup: :lol:


Exactly! :lol:


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> I just told Alan that I am in good company, in that many of us can't nap.... He says he used to be like that ... But that now he can... It just takes practice!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> We do radish sandwiches with lots of butter on French bread. Salt, of course. We had rhubarb behind the garage and grabbed a stalk whenever we welpanted a snack. Love the sauce mom used to make. We don't see it here much....


As kids we loved a stick of rhubarb which we dipped into a poke (paper bag) of sugar. I remember sucking it until there was nothing left but long strands...and then we ate them too!


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Got home from the health spa a few minutes ago. Ray has been moved to a regular room and hopefully will go to rehab tomorrow. Yesterday the temp was about 80 and today it is about 25 and snowing/sleet/etc. I left the hospital early because of the weather. I really hate cold weather especially after a few days of nice weather. The roads were getting slippery.
> Last night when I left the hospital I discovered that I had a flat tire. Called DD and no answer so called DS and he was on his was to see his dad. Then DD called, she was shopping and left her phone in the truck. Anyway, she was on her way to the hsopital too. To make a long story short, DSIL changed the tire and put the "donut" on. DD said that I couldn't drive with a donut on the freeway at night so she was going to drive me home. We just got started and the donut shreaded. We pulled over, parked the van and will take care of the tire Monday as the tire shop is closed on Sunday.DSIL took us home.
> Getting into Kurt's truck was a a comedy routine. His truck is very high so he pulled up to the curb as close as he could. I had to pick my foot up by my pant leg as I couldn't raise it high enough. Kurt pulled on my arm and Carrol pushed my bottom and I managed to get into the truck. I must laugh at something as I have been stressed lately
> I don't know what the plans are for getting a new tire as the storm will keep the tow trucks busy and it definately has to be towed to the tire store and then there is the problem of my getting two cars home. I am trying to let someone else worry about it.By the way, I am driving Ray's car and I so hate driving it.
> Sorry I wrote a book . Think I needed to vent a bit.


Great that Ray is in a normal room- though his ICU room was lovely wasn't it? Rehab should be really good for him.
What a huge change in temperature to cope with. 
Just as well you didn't drive on the freeway. You descrption of getting inthe truck sounds like the type of thing GiGi used to describe for herself. As you say you need to laugh. And now the cars to deal with.
Is a donut a make do tyre replacement? We have spare wheels which are the same as the other tyres. When we have our wheels rotated our spare tyre is rotated as well withth ewheels already on the car.


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> We had to drive home from Carrollton and it was awful. Of course, mom can no longer work her thermostat so I guess I will have to bundle up and run down there to get it off HOLD. Somehow, she has it set at 67..
> 
> The kid's will be home tomorrow and that is not good. Their cat is going into heart failure and I think Dre'a and I were probably going to have to have him put to sleep tomorrow. I don't know how to handle 3 sobbing girls when I will be in tears too.....
> 
> DH is supposed to drive to OK Tues. And SIL has to drive to Midland tomorrow. The roads are not fit for man nor beast.... I will have to crawl to Murphy.....
> 
> Hope your sister has power restored quickly. I'd best check on other DD. She is in an area that is frequently affected.
> 
> A picture of our Buddy.... He is a Main **** and only 10 so this is going to be rough....


What a beautiful face he has! Never easy when it comes to pets passing, but it is the last act of kindness you can do for them. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> I know it has been miserable. I has so hoped the medication might give some relief. I know this has really impacted your lives. Hope it is resolved soon....


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey. I was woken with the sun shining in my eyes and now it is pouring with rain!
I finished the last sleeve on my aran jacket last night and crocheted a small dishcloth. Now got to sort out how I'm going to do the front band of the aran.

Sendig healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all while I go and do catch up.

Monday photos....


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> They do do 'burgers here! Not sure what else, they are located for the 'drive thru' clientelle.


Ours are in shopping centres.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, I have no idea where I was up to on last weeks party and have hardly started this weeks. :shock: So... the Baby Shower went really well. YAY. The BF's mum only turned up with 5 instead of the 10 people (no idea why) so of course there was too much food anyway. The weather was kind.. about 23c so not too hot, not windy (thanks goodness). Games were a real hit, everyone played. DD was so good.. I was quite proud of her as she felt quite ill but it was SO good to see her laughing and smiling with her girlfriends. I havent seen her look like that for a VERY long time. She was given loads of wonderful things, she was quite overwhelmed. Photos to follow soon.
> HOWEVER..... wen ended up at the hospital at 5am this morning after a shocking night of her being so sick... again. So she has had to have 3 bags of fluid by IV today. Fingers crossed we dont need to go back again tonight. I feel so sorry for her when she gets this bad, she really has had enough , but still about 6-7 weeks to go.  Anyway she is booked to see an obstectric doctor again this Thurs. So it was not a real good end to a great day. Now to try and see whats been happening on here. Hugs to everyone.


So glad the baby shower went well and DD enjoyed it, but not so good at ending up back at hospital again. Hopefully they'll be able to do something to help her through this.


----------



## KateB

Morning Purple! We've still got that strange yellow thing in the sky this morning and no sign of rain ....so far!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what complicated knitting are you doing? --- sam


My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


That looks lovely. I went to an exhibition of his work in Bath a few years ago, such wonderful use of colour.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sugar, glad the baby shower went well and your DD enjoyed herself, but so sorry she was poorly again. xx


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Pammie- it is a standard joke over all of New Zealand that you need to leave home prepared for all four seasons, especially when you will be out all day. I never leave home without my umbrella, a sun hat/rainhat, and now my light parka which is wind proof- I was so glad I had it this morning waiting for the bus- the wind was cutting through me. They are having it much worse in the South Island- already there has been some snow and hail, although at high altitude!


We say the same thing about Melbourne.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I just told Alan that I am in good company, in that many of us can't nap.... He says he used to be like that ... But that now he can... It just takes practice!!!


I didn't use to but somewhere it cahnged. And most of the time it is wonderful. But it can be a real pest at night. if I sleep for only a few minutes and wake for some reason my body thinks I have had a nap and I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't know you could have a non-headache migraine... So glad you have a diagnosis and a treatment plan though. That was mighty scary and never knowing when something might happen is no good. Glad to have you back....


I suspect it might be a new diagnosis. Someone was saying that she has been diagnosed with them- eye incvovlement and a sense of totally drained (mine are similar in that I don't get a bad headache, but at least enough so that I have alway known what they are. )


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> that a lovely square tns - I wish I could knit one as nice - when I knit diagonally the corners never look right. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. I did have to add a few stitches when the corners looked too pointy, just kept an eye on how square the corners were against a card, and added (or decreased) stitches after the garter border as required. It's actually a pale green not as grey as it looks on my computer screen.


----------



## darowil

SugarSugar glad your daughter had a lovely day, but what a shame she was so unwell later. At least the end is now in sight for her.


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver, so sorry about Buddy. I'm sure you are doing the right thing by him, however difficult it is for you all. Have you sorted out Mums heating now? You certainly have your hands (and heart) full, so am thinking of you.


----------



## flyty1n

Railyn said:


> Got home from the health spa a few minutes ago. Ray has been moved to a regular room and hopefully will go to rehab tomorrow. Yesterday the temp was about 80 and today it is about 25 and snowing/sleet/etc. I left the hospital early because of the weather. I really hate cold weather especially after a few days of nice weather. The roads were getting slippery.
> Last night when I left the hospital I discovered that I had a flat tire. Called DD and no answer so called DS and he was on his was to see his dad. Then DD called, she was shopping and left her phone in the truck. Anyway, she was on her way to the hsopital too. To make a long story short, DSIL changed the tire and put the "donut" on. DD said that I couldn't drive with a donut on the freeway at night so she was going to drive me home. We just got started and the donut shreaded. We pulled over, parked the van and will take care of the tire Monday as the tire shop is closed on Sunday.DSIL took us home.
> Getting into Kurt's truck was a a comedy routine. His truck is very high so he pulled up to the curb as close as he could. I had to pick my foot up by my pant leg as I couldn't raise it high enough. Kurt pulled on my arm and Carrol pushed my bottom and I managed to get into the truck. I must laugh at something as I have been stressed lately
> I don't know what the plans are for getting a new tire as the storm will keep the tow trucks busy and it definately has to be towed to the tire store and then there is the problem of my getting two cars home. I am trying to let someone else worry about it.By the way, I am driving Ray's car and I so hate driving it.
> Sorry I wrote a book . Think I needed to vent a bit.
> 
> No problem with venting. Is is possible for you to simply go get the flat tire, leave the vehicle with the shredded tire where it is, get the flat fixed and bring it back to your vehicle, take off the shredded donut tire and drive that vehicle home with the fixed tire , thus avoiding the need for a tow truck? Just a thought.


----------



## jknappva

I am not great at joining in regularly, but do read all the posts. You folks are great!
Now to get on to spring for the northern hemisphere people and fall for the southern hemispehere.
Bless you all.[/quote]

I'm glad you did send us a note. And know that your comments are always welcome. So please join in so we'll know you're there.
Hope you've recovered from the flu...there's some real nastiness going around this winter and, of course, the weather isn't helping.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it is beautiful though - I don't know how you come up with these ideas sorlenna - and then write them out and knit them - I think it is wonderful. --- sam


I agree, Sam. I can't knit even a straight knit sweater without directions. And to make it up on my own.....never going to happen.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you.... They are both such delights and so much fun. Here is one of lovey today at the volleyball tournament. ( this is after 7 hours of playing. She really does clean up well!). Livey is the one on the left with the monkey in the white coat. Here dad is in the background but not looking at the camera. They are quite the pair.....


Both of them are lovely...Dad should haver turned around so we coudl see him.
Jk


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, I have no idea where I was up to on last weeks party and have hardly started this weeks. :shock: So... the Baby Shower went really well. YAY. The BF's mum only turned up with 5 instead of the 10 people (no idea why) so of course there was too much food anyway. The weather was kind.. about 23c so not too hot, not windy (thanks goodness). Games were a real hit, everyone played. DD was so good.. I was quite proud of her as she felt quite ill but it was SO good to see her laughing and smiling with her girlfriends. I havent seen her look like that for a VERY long time. She was given loads of wonderful things, she was quite overwhelmed. Photos to follow soon.
> HOWEVER..... wen ended up at the hospital at 5am this morning after a shocking night of her being so sick... again. So she has had to have 3 bags of fluid by IV today. Fingers crossed we dont need to go back again tonight. I feel so sorry for her when she gets this bad, she really has had enough , but still about 6-7 weeks to go.  Anyway she is booked to see an obstectric doctor again this Thurs. So it was not a real good end to a great day. Now to try and see whats been happening on here. Hugs to everyone.


So glad the weather did cooperate for you! My cousins will shortly be flying to Melbourne and I have been quite concerned for them, coming from a Scottish winter! And glad that the opposition brought only 5! And that DD rose to the occasion, it is a real bummer that she has the sickness so badly. I have only encountered one other person who had the sickess so badly- she suffered through three pregnancies but gave up on the hoped for four at that point. Hopefully your weather will remain in the 20's for yours and DD's sake!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I think the ability to have your own front door is important, Sam. As my SIL said of living next door to our dear inlaws-in-common (she's my husbands brothers wife) you don't always want to have the same visitors, so a separate dwelling avoids any problems ....... However it seems that the KAP does extend over both homes!
> I've finally got a very plain square of just about the right dimensions; hooray! It now needs to be blocked square as I knit diagonally.


I did wonder about doing a diagonal one! but will stick with what I have! Looking good! Mine have been blocked and curled rapidly again- so I will be posting them 'curly' in maybe a months time- #1 priority is the Printer Ink, next week, and I have to watch I don't overshoot Easter for the GK's!
Something is triggering my sinus reaction, bummer!


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm just jumping in before I head off for my shower and get to bed. I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all and will answer PM's tomorrow. I have been having some bad days so sorry haven't been able to answer PM so far.
> 
> Love and Hugs to All,
> Sharon


Just know that I'm thinking of you whether you send us a note or not. I know what back pain is like.
Sending lots of prayers for your healing and comfort.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, these photos are so ethereal! DH says it would have been worth some night flying to see that, but well have to wait for another time! I saw photos taken in Iceland earlier this year by a friends son, they're good but not as spectacular as these ones as there was only the green light, not any pink/purple.


Glad SOMEONE had a look- I have not had many responses to my posts lately- been wondering if I had become a Pariah for some reason!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> I'm so sorry about your Buddy! He is a beautiful cat. It is so hard to make the decision, but often putting an ailing pet to rest is the kindest thing you can do. Prayers are on their way for you and the girls, and also for Buddy.


You have my sympathy...I know how hard it is and it never gets easier.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. I was woken with the sun shining in my eyes and now it is pouring with rain!
> I finished the last sleeve on my aran jacket last night and crocheted a small dishcloth. Now got to sort out how I'm going to do the front band of the aran.
> 
> Sendig healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all while I go and do catch up.
> 
> Monday photos....


Wonderful that you have sunshine...love the purple flowers!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Your set up sounds a lot like what we had for my mum, Sam. We built on an extension to the house which had a kitchen, living room, bedroom and bathroom. She had sold her house and she paid for the building, but she still insisted on giving me money every month too. Some of my friends thought it was odd, but she and I used to discuss what I would do with the place when she was gone (at her instigation of course!) and I'm sure she would have loved the new kitchen/diner that I have now. Mum living with us (16 years) worked because she had her own place and she was very good at not interfering. She had had her DM and her MIL living with her at various times and as she said she, " knew what not to do!" She's been gone 4 years now and I still miss her.


That is great that you were able to do that! We did not get to the point of selling Mum's property while she was living with us- the sale was in process when she died and everything fell through. I was really caught out that she survived only 9 months from her first major stroke. Her will obviously came into force and eventually Bronwen inherited everything- but it did mean she came through 'Uni' without debt. (the young skinflint gave me not a penny, even when I asked for help) She inherited around $110,000! Oh well, children will be children.


----------



## siouxann

Julie, your pictures are absolutely gorgeous! So many colors that we never see here.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. I was woken with the sun shining in my eyes and now it is pouring with rain!
> I finished the last sleeve on my aran jacket last night and crocheted a small dishcloth. Now got to sort out how I'm going to do the front band of the aran.
> 
> Sendig healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all while I go and do catch up.
> 
> Monday photos....


SO beautiful! I love the African Violet- I do a good job of killing those!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great that you were able to do that! We did not get to the point of selling Mum's property while she was living with us- the sale was in process when she died and everything fell through. I was really caught out that she survived only 9 months from her first major stroke. Her will obviously came into force and eventually Bronwen inherited everything- but it did mean she came through 'Uni' without debt. (the young skinflint gave me not a penny, even when I asked for help) She inherited around $110,000! Oh well, children will be children.


That's unbelieveable that Bronwen wouldn't help you when you needed it. But like you say, children will be children.
Junek


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> SO beautiful! I love the African Violet- I do a good job of killing those!


Me too - never met one that I couldn't kill.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Ours are in shopping centres.


We have a MacDonalds, Burger King, (I think), lots of ethnic Takeaways, a make your own frozen yoghurt place, and lots of Pacific Ladies cleaning up after every one, locally- I make a point of talking to the cleaning ladies- I think they appreciate that. Oh and a Fish and Chip shop. All v. pricey! If you want MacCafe you have to walk down hill, and negotiate the traffic. In the other direction there are Sandwich/coffee places, a nice Malaysian Take away/ dine in, and a rather seedy Chinese/sandwich Bar. Mostly rather run down- used to be a good Mall- but now largely $2 shops. Has not been able to compete with the larger, newer Mall about a couple of miles away.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's unbelieveable that Bronwen wouldn't help you when you needed it. But like you say, children will be children.
> Junek


I was really put out at the time- especially as I knew she had tithed on it!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


That looks so fine as my German Penfriend puts it! I was sad my commission for a Kaffe Fassett turned into a Kim Hargreaves Stripe- but there is no accounting for taste!


----------



## siouxann

I think you had every right to be put out with her! Children will be children, but you are her mother after all!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We say the same thing about Melbourne.


The ex lived there for about three/four years he used talk of the 40 degree drop in temperature they had one day while he was there.


----------



## siouxann

Darowil, your Kaffe Fassett is beautiful and definitely not for the faint of heart. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, your pictures are absolutely gorgeous! So many colors that we never see here.


Is this in reference to the Aurora Borealis Pics, Sue? We don't see that sort of colour here either! Too far North- the only time I have seen the Aurora Australis we were driving from Napier to Hastings- and there were these great shafts of green light coming up over the ocean. This was the winter of 1957.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Me too - never met one that I couldn't kill.


God Bless!


----------



## siouxann

The snow is falling, covering the ice and sleet already on the roads and walks. There have been lots of accidents on the interstates in the area. Haven't heard of any fatalities, but lots of work for insurance companies and body shops. So far, we have only about 2 inches, but are scheduled for 4-6 inches before it's all over. YECH!


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> I'm glad to hear Melody and family are doing ok. I was wondering what happened. I sympothise with Gage, sleeping with traffic outside is not easy! We live out in the country and still have to put up with it.


Yes, Noni, but we both live on the main east-west or north-south highways in our areas. Every emergency vehicle for State, County, or township goes speeding or screaming with sirens right past the houses. And the roads are quite close to our homes since the highways were paved and widened in modern times.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

TNS posted:
I've finally got a very plain square of just about the right dimensions; hooray! It now needs to be blocked square as I knit diagonally.[/quote]

I think your square is lovely. It will stand out in its own right and will set off any fancier ones at the same time. It's great! Thanks for creating it for all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> I think you had every right to be put out with her! Children will be children, but you are her mother after all!


When again I had need of money and asked for help- this time Peter was in the picture- they made me send my overlocker down in payment. I have said for a long time she takes after her Gt Grandfather who became Scotland's fourth wealthiest man. He bought the afternoon paper for a farthing rather than spend a ha'penny for the morning paper. Left Granny a very generous Will when he died because the old scurrmudgeon never thought Granny would outlive him. He died in the bath when we had been here only a year and a half- I was je-ust 13, I know we were by then living at Rotokawa, on the farmlet, because I recall listening to my BBC broadcast before school, but I was not at High School when Pop took off for the funeral. I am so glad Pop divided his money fairly (equal shares) even though my brothers had no where near the need I had. Mum's will brought a lot of bad feeling between my girls. Mwyffanwy felt so awful that she was not in it. But she died before Bronwen inherited. I left the ex, before he came into his inheritances- doesn't matter- I can laugh about it- not worth being beaten up just to get some money.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> The snow is falling, covering the ice and sleet already on the roads and walks. There have been lots of accidents on the interstates in the area. Haven't heard of any fatalities, but lots of work for insurance companies and body shops. So far, we have only about 2 inches, but are scheduled for 4-6 inches before it's all over. YECH!


MD (Maryland?) you surely get quite a lot of snow?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi everyone. I'm going to jump in where I am at the end here and going backwards have just seen a few posts. When DH is home I don't get on as much, so I am WAY behind. 

Julie, I did look at the new lace party and BRAVO, you ladies still have such an interesting party going on. Thank you for telling me about it. I printed out the Chevy collection pattern 1295. Just lovely. Saw where Bronwen wouldn't help you. So sorry. I have always helped my mother financially, even when I couldn't. I still do help her and always will. To think you took care of your mother and she would not give you a cent is unthinkable. Also, as to photo, I will have to look for that. You would ever be a pariah on here, think it is just the gist of the TP where we miss many pages, but I will look for your photo as it sounds lovely. I know since I jump in and out I miss a groups of pages unless I see something copied in a quote reply. 

Sugarsugar, so glad the shower went well but sad to hear your daughter ended up so sick again. Thank goodness for medical treatment. 

Purple, did see the purple flowers. Beautiful.

Darowil, wow, a Kafee Facet. You are the first during my time on here at the KTP to do one. I want to but am always caught up doing other things. I know Julie almost did one. That is so beautiful already. Can't wait to see it progressing. Thanks for sharing.

Won't have as much time on here as usual as DH's sister will be coming this month. Not a great month for company as we have to prepare for paying taxes, Godson's birthday, nephew had a wedding I have yet to send a gift for, mother's birthday, and granddaughter's birthday, plus extra 1/2 payment due on mortgage. Yikes....


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> The snow is falling, covering the ice and sleet already on the roads and walks. There have been lots of accidents on the interstates in the area. Haven't heard of any fatalities, but lots of work for insurance companies and body shops. So far, we have only about 2 inches, but are scheduled for 4-6 inches before it's all over. YECH!


Here on the coast of VA, we're still waiting for the rain/freezing rain/sleet/snow....Sounds like the end of the world. It was supposed to start raining before daylight and change to all the other nastiness. Right now at 8 am, it hasn't rained a drop. They've been wrong so often lately, I'll believe all these dire predictions when I see it happening out my window.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I think the ability to have your own front door is important, Sam. As my SIL said of living next door to our dear inlaws-in-common (she's my husbands brothers wife) you don't always want to have the same visitors, so a separate dwelling avoids any problems ....... However it seems that the KAP does extend over both homes!
> I've finally got a very plain square of just about the right dimensions; hooray! It now needs to be blocked square as I knit diagonally.


Your square is more square than mine, the corners have turned out perfectly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


----------



## NanaCaren

good morning from a cold Great Bend where it is currently -22C/-8F at 08:05. The sun is shinning so it looks like it would be much warmer. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts and energy gong out for those in need. Warming gentle hugs for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver, so sorry to hear about the cat and having to lose him. Such a hard thing for all of you. Hugs and sympathies.

Pammie and Dreamweaver, quite the winter this year. Hope the power comes back on for those of you without. No fun freezing and it always happens when the weather is extreme.

Julie, couldn't get to the site for some reason. Did google him though and got in that way and although I couldn't find the northern lights photos, he has one under travels/Scotland of a castle that looks quite magical. Enjoyed browsing.

Railyn, more complications with driving than anyone needs. Hope you get it all sorted and thank goodness for help. Think you had enough going on without this, but at least you are safe. I pray for you and DH.

AZ, I wish the medication had helped DH. Has he had Remicaid yet? Hope they can find one to help him. I know Remicaid has helped many. Hoping you can get your life back soon.

Hear DH so will go get breakfast.
I haven't been doing any knitting but would like to try and finish the afghan squares today so I can get them mailed soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from a cold Great Bend where it is currently -22C/-8F at 08:05. The sun is shinning so it looks like it would be much warmer.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy gong out for those in need. Warming gentle hugs for all.


This is your wood?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


Your squares look lovely, very well done. Ringo looks to comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Your squares look lovely, very well done. Ringo looks to comfortable.


Thanks Caren- they caused an awful lot of angst- but will come none the less with love, where I cannot!!


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> MD (Maryland?) you surely get quite a lot of snow?


You have a very generous heart.

Yes, I live in Maryland, in the area where Virginia, West Virginia and Maryland all converge. I can see the Potomac River from my front windows. That is the division between us and Virginia. 
We have been spoiled by the past several winters. Hardly any snow and relatively warm temperatures. My area is rather mountainous and can get quite windy and chilly. My ideal place would be a cabana on a beach with a pool-boy to bring me drinks with little umbrellas in them! I can dream can't I?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


The squares are absolutely lovely. What a great addition they will be to the afghan! Oh yes, and love seeing dear little Ringo.:thumbup:

Yes, but your daughter knew you cared for your mother and her memory was good. I don't want to say more as I would never want to talk against your daughter, but it is sad that your daughter couldn't see to help you. When I have given to my mother I have never asked for anything in return. I just don't like you being treated like that. It must have been hard to see Myfwanny saddened by the will also and feeling left out. Hard memories for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> This is your wood?


 :-D :-D Yes it is. I don't usually post photos of this area. Walked out in snow too deep to get these yesterday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> I think the ability to have your own front door is important, Sam. As my SIL said of living next door to our dear inlaws-in-common (she's my husbands brothers wife) you don't always want to have the same visitors, so a separate dwelling avoids any problems ....... However it seems that the KAP does extend over both homes!
> I've finally got a very plain square of just about the right dimensions; hooray! It now needs to be blocked square as I knit diagonally.


The square looks lovely. Won't it be so wonderful when they all come together. It is quite a story of how daunting getting an 8" square can be. We can knit lace, we can knit sweaters, we can knit so many things, but these darn squares have brought so many to their knees.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren- they caused an awful lot of angst- but will come none the less with love, where I cannot!!


We wish you could come with them, but having these squares from you will mean so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, I'd better go. DH is making me another cuppa' for us to have one together. I woke up too early and will probably fall asleep when he is reading. :lol: Thank goodness he is understanding.


----------



## siouxann

Your squares are lovely, Julie, well worth all the angst-ing. And Ringo just looks too comfortable. Is he a Corgi? He looks similar to the Queen's dogs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D Yes it is. I don't usually post photos of this area. Walked out in snow too deep to get these yesterday.


Just have to say, thanks for the effort to get these photos and snow photos aren't the easiest to take as the whites are hard to expose correctly. Lovely to see your woods and I know tramping through snow too deep gave you your daily exercise. Not easy to do. Quite the coffee holder too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren- they caused an awful lot of angst- but will come none the less with love, where I cannot!!


You are most welcome. My squares are giving my grief for sure, but like you said made with love.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Just have to say, thanks for the effort to get these photos and snow photos aren't the easiest to take as the whites are hard to expose correctly. Lovely to see your woods and I know tramping through snow too deep gave you your daily exercise. Not easy to do. Quite the coffee holder too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Welcome I thought seems how it has been awhile since i was out there I see what it was like. The snow is my biggest learning challenge this year. Some of the photos look not so good. Tramping in the snow was so worth it. I have a couple photos of Luna being Luna as well. She finds bones no mater where she digs in the yard.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> The square looks lovely. Won't it be so wonderful when they all come together. It is quite a story of how daunting getting an 8" square can be. We can knit lace, we can knit sweaters, we can knit so many things, but these darn squares have brought so many to their knees.


Well said, I have made so many things and have them turn out first try. Like egg coses, fit the eggs perfectly, cup cosies. These squares are testing patients to the tenth degree and then some. I just restarted as square saturday, less stitches turned out the same size as the one I frogged.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> You have a very generous heart.
> 
> Yes, I live in Maryland, in the area where Virginia, West Virginia and Maryland all converge. I can see the Potomac River from my front windows. That is the division between us and Virginia.
> We have been spoiled by the past several winters. Hardly any snow and relatively warm temperatures. My area is rather mountainous and can get quite windy and chilly. My ideal place would be a cabana on a beach with a pool-boy to bring me drinks with little umbrellas in them! I can dream can't I?


I Like your dream! mine is a life style where I summer in Scotland and come out to NZ to see the grandkids in the Scottish winter. That way I'd have perpetual summer!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> SO beautiful! I love the African Violet- I do a good job of killing those!


I am the same Julie -- I have never had luck with African violets. We used to live next door to a lady who grew the most beautiful A. Violets. Our houses were the same plan, our windows were in the same place. She wrote out how to water them. She would give me a plant and it would slowly die. over and over. We never did figure out what it was I wasn't doing correctly. I tried again over the years but never did well with them. However, I was always able to get Christmas Cacti to bloom. I always figured it evened out.


----------



## Designer1234

ooops!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


They look great, Julie!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. I was woken with the sun shining in my eyes and now it is pouring with rain!
> I finished the last sleeve on my aran jacket last night and crocheted a small dishcloth. Now got to sort out how I'm going to do the front band of the aran.
> 
> Sendig healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all while I go and do catch up.
> 
> Monday photos....


Good afternoon. Being woke with sunshine is so nice,then pouring rain not so nice at all. 
Love the violets and the crocus. I am ready to see flowers this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dinto so glad it wasn't a stroke and that the meds are working. Your advise is so good...have symptoms get it checked! Please take care.

Sorlenna the knitting is lovely as usual. Let us know if you make the pattern available. I love your designs.

Marilyn glad to hear Ray is improving and out of ICU and headed soon to rehab. So sorry about the tire but so glad family was able to help out. Also see you are wise in letting someone else worry about getting the car towed and fixed, etc. You've enough on your plate and then some. Do remember to take care of YOU>


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome I thought seems how it has been awhile since i was out there I see what it was like. The snow is my biggest learning challenge this year. Some of the photos look not so good. Tramping in the snow was so worth it. I have a couple photos of Luna being Luna as well. She finds bones no mater where she digs in the yard.


You did a great job getting the snow colors working correctly. I think all your pictures are great Caren. Taking winter shots is actually quite hard and yours is great. Love to see pictures of your place.

I imagine the grand kids love to play outside.

You shouldn't have any problem with your pond having water this next year -- I just hope that the areas not used to so much snow are able to have good runoffs for when the snow melts.

They are concerned up here as the snow on the mountains is very heavy and hasn't started melting even down low so they are very concerned with avalanches and run off. The places that were so badly flooded last year are really worried as there is more of a runnoff expected this year.

It is always so nice to see your photography. Stay warm dear friend, Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm just like Alan...never used to be able to nap but now..."Is it nap time yet?" Sorry to hear that the meds haven't been helping Alan. I do keep him in prayer and hope a resolution will be found soon. {{{{HUGS for you BOTH}}}}}


AZ Sticks said:


> I just told Alan that I am in good company, in that many of us can't nap.... He says he used to be like that ... But that now he can... It just takes practice!!!


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Here on the coast of VA, we're still waiting for the rain/freezing rain/sleet/snow....Sounds like the end of the world. It was supposed to start raining before daylight and change to all the other nastiness. Right now at 8 am, it hasn't rained a drop. They've been wrong so often lately, I'll believe all these dire predictions when I see it happening out my window.
> Junek


We have had a week of bitterly cold weather- the coldest for some years. Our condo is quite a big building and it is hard to get the heat throughout evenly. We are on the ground floor and I have been wearing 3 pairs of socks - pajamas under my trousers, and one of my sweaters. Even Pat is cold - it appears to be getting better today. We usually have at least some sign of spring - but so far only the rabbit that lives here-

Actually our winter has not been that bad to get around in - and the temps have been average for us ( still cold but not bitter)- lots of snow though and although we did get a bit of a melt last week, it just made for more ice. Rarely do we keep the car plugged in all day and night but he has left it plugged in for 3 days except when he went to the store. I think all of us are ready for Spring.

I rarely pay attention too much to the weather forecaster as 
Environment Canada was moved to Winnipeg which is on the Prairies. We used to have it here and they were much more able to judge what was coming over the mountains. One thing about here - we get sunny days, but haven't had any Chinook winds this winter.

The Fountain in the Bay in central Victoria froze a couple of weeks ago. BIL who lives there said the driving has been 
treacherous there too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> The squares are absolutely lovely. What a great addition they will be to the afghan! Oh yes, and love seeing dear little Ringo.:thumbup:
> 
> Yes, but your daughter knew you cared for your mother and her memory was good. I don't want to say more as I would never want to talk against your daughter, but it is sad that your daughter couldn't see to help you. When I have given to my mother I have never asked for anything in return. I just don't like you being treated like that. It must have been hard to see Myfwanny saddened by the will also and feeling left out. Hard memories for sure.


I was writing somewhere, that I am sure the problem arose because of Bronwen being taken from me at 12- Her father had finally succeeded in his ten year battle to wrest them from me- but Mwyffanwy bested him by insisting that they go into fostercare- but she was 15 and it did not rupture our relationship the same way. And besides which she asked to come home when only 16 1/2 - In my opinion a lot of Bronwen's issues come from her enforced weaning at 13 months. I had gone to Auckland for the abortion I insisted on, because I was so horrified that I had conceived again in such 'un-loving' - I was very much influenced by the trend at the time that said two babies was enough- and three was irresponsible to the planet, plus with Chris bashing me up, I was truly worried for my sanity- I had had such a terrible run through Bronwen's early months when he was bashing me, and psychologically not just physically- and trying to use me as the excuse not to be at work on time- he would sneak back into the house, just when I thought 'thank God' he is away at last. And I would be sobbing with relief that it was at least just me and the kiddies- and he would come in the back door all false concern 'oh Julie I knew you were not coping' I shouldn't have left you'. GRRRRRR. Terrible times
When I got home from the Clinic in Auckland- I had been away only 23 hours- he informed me Bronwen was weaned. The baby was howling for the breast, but I did not have any fight left in me, and let him think that he had succeeded. When I wept for what I had done his solution was to get me pregnant again. That was when I went on the Depo provera. Because I knew it was just not a possibility- and I had to start work within a fortnight, because he had found this job so he could prove I was no good as a mother and he was a wonderful father and people used to believe him. Terrible times. I bled for over 6 months until one of the girls at work told me to go to a doctor because she was so sure I should not still be bleeding. Work was what saved us in the end though, because having normal interactions with people pointed out to me at last how very abnormal things were at home...
Bronwen at two started to articulate what her father was telling them - like one day when I was cleaning the guinea pig cage, 'Mummy, Daddy says we must spank you if you don't clean the guinea pig cage'...
She was far too young to know what the trauma was triggered by- Mwyffanwy at 5 knew. and suffered too...
That was when I asked for membership of the Quaker Meeting, because I knew they would not accept violence...
when I tried to get the police to intervene- their reaction was is he holding a gun to you? Is his finger on the trigger? Because he was too devious to use his gun- he Chinese burned me, twisted my ankle in rage once, another time booted me out the door- and when I tried to run away caught me and booted me back into the house. Through all this my poor darling Mwyffanwy was in terror, unable to sleep, and far too frightened to let on that she was awake- till years later... He specialised in charging at me roaring like a bull- would get me in a so called fireman's lift and charge around with me draped over his shoulder - then fling me into an armchair or onto the double bed- so I did not bruise. But this is why Bronwen is scarred. And sadly has totally forgiven her father- because of my supposed 'mental illness'. Who knows if the family will ever let me live that one down.
I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty I am so glad you've had a nice vaca. You've certainly deserved it.



Bulldog said:


> Yes, Ruth Chris is a very expensive but usually very good. And, most of the fancy steak houses are all ala carte now where everything is extra. We have Gibsons, Lawrys, and Mortons, Gene & Georgetti's, and Ruth Chris around here. I don't get to out to one of them except once maybe every 10 years. You were given a very nice present and I'm sure wanted you to have a nice experience. I still remember the last Ruth Chris I was at --- at least 25 years ago, now, in Phoenix so the places are memorable. I'm sorry your experience wasn't wonderful.
> 
> Oh, Jeannette, I did have a wonderful experience up until I was fussed at because of the bill. I loved feeling special and everyone being so attentive to me and my daughter gave us the gift card as she wanted something special. Everything was good, but my steak was cooked a little more than I usually like it, but still enjoyed it so much.
> Have been at Kelsey's house since fri and they took me to 463, which was just like the atmosphere at Ruth Chris. My SIL told me to order anything I wanted, so I ordered Red Fish (which is what he ordered). He also ordered an Shrimp appetizer that was awesome. Kelsey and the two GSs ordered what they wanted. The experience was wonderful.
> Today they took me to Longhorn and it was another awesome meal with my SIL giving me explicit instructions to order anything I wanted. He got two appetizers and everyone else had steak or shrimp. Wonderful experience.
> Tomorrow I return home to the real world. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Your squares are lovely, Julie, well worth all the angst-ing. And Ringo just looks too comfortable. Is he a Corgi? He looks similar to the Queen's dogs.


Yes you are quite right - he is similar, but not the same! he is a Cardigan Corgi (pure bred) but his tail is the breed standard - I understand Her Majesty has long tailed 'dorgis' who were the result of her corgis crossing with Princess Margaret's Dachshunds. Her Majesty has the Pembroke Corgi.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. My squares are giving my grief for sure, but like you said made with love.


 :thumbup: With the big difference that you at least are within driving distance- like Angora!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I am the same Julie -- I have never had luck with African violets. We used to live next door to a lady who grew the most beautiful A. Violets. Our houses were the same plan, our windows were in the same place. She wrote out how to water them. She would give me a plant and it would slowly die. over and over. We never did figure out what it was I wasn't doing correctly. I tried again over the years but never did well with them. However, I was always able to get Christmas Cacti to bloom. I always figured it evened out.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am still trying to get my cacti to germinate- I think I may give ina buy a plant!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


That is looking lovely. I like looking at my work in photos too. My sis doesn't she says she can find her mistakes easier.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> They look great, Julie!


Thanks Shirley- were I to be putting them together I would have more of the peacock blue- but with the restriction to five- this is what will be coming.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...


The scars don't leave you. It seems that this place helps us 
speak of the unspeakable in many cases which lifts great 
weight from our shoulders,


----------



## siouxann

Never apologize for venting, Julie! I just wish we were closer so that I could give you a warm and gentle hug. You have really had it rough, and have still come out of it with a compassionate heart. {{{JULIE}}} Best I can do right now, but when I get to NZ . . .


----------



## kehinkle

Rained most off the day here and turned to snow in the evening. Woke up to at least four inches on the ground. Hoping they get the roads cleared before I get a call.
Julie, great squares. I have two done. Need to steam block them both. The second one was a swatch that I starred and amazingly was the right size. Have no idea when or if I will get there more done. Have to get my DD2 to bring the tote down so I can go through it for yarn.
Haven't felt like knitting this weekend. A shame since I had the time. Oh week, soon.
Jinx, healing thoughts to your family. He's a nice looking cat. 
Marilyn, healing thoughts for you and your DH. Take extra care of yourself.
Hope all are doing well. Prayers for the expectant mom who is having a rough time (Sugarsugar's DD?). Stay safe in this everchanging weather.
Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

GORGEOUS! Love the colors and admire your skills.
Sorry about the tooth. I have a molar with 3 splits that I'm babying. Dentist said if it breaks it will most likely go to the root and he won't be able to save it and has encourage me to go ahead and have it crowned. I know I should but just hat shelling out more money right now. Good luck getting your's fixed.


darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Jynx so sorry about your cat. He is so lovely. Congratulations to you though for having the heart to do what is best for him even though it causes you pain. You've been a good "mama" to him/her.

Julie your squares are great!. I so glad you persevered and will be sending them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> The scars don't leave you. It seems that this place helps us
> speak of the unspeakable in many cases which lifts great
> weight from our shoulders, Julie.


This is why I love my gentle darling- whom I have not heard from for so long...
So different from the so-called civilised one.
Scar tissue remains- and scabs show that healing is taking place.
It is so important to learn to love one's self.
It helps,Shirley, knowing that you have read what I wrote.
I was skyping Gwen and saw her lovely Sydney- I think when Ringo goes- If I am able to stay here- I will definitely get another puppy- but much younger than Ringo whom I was unable to take on until 5 months old- because I was all booked to go for my holiday in Scotland. He came to me with in a week of coming home. His birthday is 25th May I got him the second week of the October.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Never apologize for venting, Julie! I just wish we were closer so that I could give you a warm and gentle hug. You have really had it rough, and have still come out of it with a compassionate heart. {{{JULIE}}} Best I can do right now, but when I get to NZ . . .


It is odd how some feel revenge is the way to go. At least I find that odd. Thank you for the hug, Sue! When you get to NZ?!!!!?!...


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> ...
> Julie, great squares. I have two done. Need to steam block them both. The second one was a swatch that I starred and amazingly was the right size. Have no idea when or if I will get there more done. Have to get my DD2 to bring the tote down so I can go through it for yarn.
> ...


Thanks Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx so sorry about your cat. He is so lovely. Congratulations to you though for having the heart to do what is best for him even though it causes you pain. You've been a good "mama" to him/her.
> 
> Julie your squares are great!. I so glad you persevered and will be sending them.


Oh they will be sent! As I said to Angora- when you have Angsted that much to get them to fit- where else should they be but part of that KAP Afghan!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: With the big difference that you at least are within driving distance- like Angora!


Yes I am within driving distance.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am still trying to get my cacti to germinate- I think I may give ina buy a plant!


I didn't water once the flowers died down ( over the summer )-- at all, and used to keep them in a cupboard where it was dark - so they could 'hibernate' but I had a place where the light was dim and tried one of them there - started watering lightly in late September, but very lightly - added a bit more in Oct. Nov. and the buds would start - to show - then didn't water each day, only when they really needed it. So beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh they will be sent! As I said to Angora- when you have Angsted that much to get them to fit- where else should they be but part of that KAP Afghan!


They will be a great addition to the afghan. What a great 
gift that will be to the winner! sigh,


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...


You absolutely do not need to apologise, Julie. It is good that you are able to feel sufficiently loved and supported by our little community to be able to share some of the hurt with us. You are right to see that Bronwen, too, was damaged by what happened, and though some of her behaviour towards you has undoubtedly been unkind, she may not herself be fully rational in the decisions she has made. You refrain from passing judgement on her behaviour, and I think the rest of us should, too. The ramifications of those terrible years are still having an impact on all your lives and I truly feel for you.

Families and inheritances can be very damaging, too. My father's brother managed to bring influence on his mother, when she was almost certainly not competent to make the decision, to leave everything to him, excluding her other two sons. As a result, the family fractured, and for the past 40 years, I have had no contact with six cousins, who were very much part of my childhood. The sad thing is, they were in no way to blame for what happened and almost certainly suffered a good deal more from their father's behaviour (because the trouble over the inheritance was far from his worst moment) than did anyone else. As a result of this, my siblings and I made it abundantly clear to our parents that, as far as we were concerned, anything that was left to one of us would be equally shared with the others.

Julie, dear, know that you are loved. You are a good person and deserve better than the hand life has mostly dealt you. It would be good to think that now, at last, you were enjoying happier times, but without the comfort of Fale close to you, even that has its own sadness.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from a cold Great Bend where it is currently -22C/-8F at 08:05. The sun is shinning so it looks like it would be much warmer.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy gong out for those in need. Warming gentle hugs for all.


Excellent snow scene! you have a talent for photography Caren. I love how you got the contrast -- Your pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris said:


> You absolutely do not need to apologise, Julie. It is good that you are able to feel sufficiently loved and supported by our little community to be able to share some of the hurt with us. You are right to see that Bronwen, too, was damaged by what happened, and though some of her behaviour towards you has undoubtedly been unkind, she may not herself be fully rational in the decisions she has made. You refrain from passing judgement on her behaviour, and I think the rest of us should, too. The ramifications of those terrible years are still having an impact on all your lives and I truly feel for you.
> 
> Families and inheritances can be very damaging, too. My father's brother managed to bring influence on his mother, when she was almost certainly not competent to make the decision, to leave everything to him, excluding her other two sons. As a result, the family fractured, and for the past 40 years, I have had no contact with six cousins, who were very much part of my childhood. The sad thing is, they were in no way to blame for what happened and almost certainly suffered a good deal more from their father's behaviour (because the trouble over the inheritance was far from his worst moment) than did anyone else. As a result of this, my siblings and I made it abundantly clear to our parents that, as far as we were concerned, anything that was left to one of us would be equally shared with the others.
> 
> Julie, dear, know that you are loved. You are a good person and deserve better than the hand life has mostly dealt you. It would be good to think that now, at last, you were enjoying happier times, but without the comfort of Fale close to you, even that has its own sadness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


Squares look good Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

siouxann said:


> .........My ideal place would be a cabana on a beach with a pool-boy to bring me drinks with little umbrellas in them! I can dream can't I?


Keep me the lounger next to you!

:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't water once the flowers died down ( over the summer )-- at all, and used to keep them in a cupboard where it was dark - so they could 'hibernate' but I had a place where the light was dim and tried one of them there - started watering lightly in late September, but very lightly - added a bit more in Oct. Nov. and the buds would start - to show - then didn't water each day, only when they really needed it. So beautiful.


And of course here so many can be grown outside- there is someone selling Bromeliads from the front gate- but I usually go past only on a Sunday- don't know if there is a bus route- actually as I typed that I remembered which one would connect. must do that one day! After I get the right potting mix.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome I thought seems how it has been awhile since i was out there I see what it was like. The snow is my biggest learning challenge this year. Some of the photos look not so good. Tramping in the snow was so worth it. I have a couple photos of Luna being Luna as well. She finds bones no mater where she digs in the yard.


You'll have to bury the bodies deeper next time! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I Like your dream! mine is a life style where I summer in Scotland and come out to NZ to see the grandkids in the Scottish winter. That way I'd have perpetual summer!


Knowing our usual summers, that's not a given! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> They will be a great addition to the afghan. What a great
> gift that will be to the winner! sigh,


I actually don't envy Joy the task of working out how to place them all- it will be very interesting to hear how she goes when she has a few more than just Kathy's (gottastch's) and Shirley's which should have arrived by now I think!


----------



## KateB

Julie, if it helps even in some small measure, then please vent away. You obviously had a terrible time during your first marriage, which makes it all the more sad that you are unable to have Fale with you now. My heart goes out to you. {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> You absolutely do not need to apologise, Julie. It is good that you are able to feel sufficiently loved and supported by our little community to be able to share some of the hurt with us. You are right to see that Bronwen, too, was damaged by what happened, and though some of her behaviour towards you has undoubtedly been unkind, she may not herself be fully rational in the decisions she has made. You refrain from passing judgement on her behaviour, and I think the rest of us should, too. The ramifications of those terrible years are still having an impact on all your lives and I truly feel for you.
> 
> Families and inheritances can be very damaging, too. My father's brother managed to bring influence on his mother, when she was almost certainly not competent to make the decision, to leave everything to him, excluding her other two sons. As a result, the family fractured, and for the past 40 years, I have had no contact with six cousins, who were very much part of my childhood. The sad thing is, they were in no way to blame for what happened and almost certainly suffered a good deal more from their father's behaviour (because the trouble over the inheritance was far from his worst moment) than did anyone else. As a result of this, my siblings and I made it abundantly clear to our parents that, as far as we were concerned, anything that was left to one of us would be equally shared with the others.
> 
> Julie, dear, know that you are loved. You are a good person and deserve better than the hand life has mostly dealt you. It would be good to think that now, at last, you were enjoying happier times, but without the comfort of Fale close to you, even that has its own sadness.


Dear Chris, your words bring tears to my eyes- the morning is progressing and I have spent most of it here at the computer- good thing I had planned a day at home! Ringo is still asleep on the footstool- I will give him his breakfast when he wakes up. We had one quite sharp downpour while I have been typing- the barometer says turning to rain- so we will see later what the day brings.
Next Tuesday my task will be to get the ink cartridges for the printer- then I will start printing from my postings on the KTP, which really has been my journalling through these times as I have struggled with the events unfolding from Australia. I think going through what I have written there is one reason why my thoughts have been a bit on the past
I do hope young Freddy continues to sleep through the night

Oh and a by the by it was all on our news last night that we are going to be the first to have Prince George at a public occasion when the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge bring him with them in April- he at the tender age of, is it 5 or 6 months now, will be at a Plunket Nursing gathering in Wellington one of the days while he is here with his parents.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Delightful, pretty & talented girls!!! I don't think anyone would have called me delightful when I was 15-16--grew out of it by 17-18 (had to---was on my own and no longer had anything to rebel against!).



Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you.... They are both such delights and so much fun. Here is one of lovey today at the volleyball tournament. ( this is after 7 hours of playing. She really does clean up well!). Livey is the one on the left with the monkey in the white coat. Here dad is in the background but not looking at the camera. They are quite the pair.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

My DH can do that....he's asleep and snoring within seconds of laying down and can be awake and refreshed after little cat naps. The trying to sleep makes me grouchy if a I don't sleep and if I only sleep a short time, I feel worse than before.



Dreamweaver said:


> I have to have such a long one to do any good, otherwise I just feel groggy. I never nap... Says she who was so tired this week I. Went back to bed twice!!!! I have a friend who was a flight attendant. I swear she can sleep standing up and be totally refreshed with 15 minutes.....


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Squares look good Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks Kate, I still have quite a bit of the yarn- have not worked out what I will do with it- although hopefully with my knitting class at church sounding more likely maybe I should put it to that!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We'll have to check those out when we're down in Texas for wedding reception #2 over Labor Day in Houston...although my brother and his wife are such great cooks, they usually have a huge spread at their place ...we'll have sneak a visit to the taco place on the way to or from the airport.



Dreamweaver said:


> #22 bean and cheese, I wonder how many DD ordered while attending Trinity.. She was thrilled when one opened here in Richardson.....


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Knowing our usual summers, that's not a given! :lol:


Ah but you see there is method in my madness- the Scottish summers will become the 'winter' to the summers out here!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We know a couple who have been married for years - but just can't live together. We learned of it by accident -- DH knew the man from Men's Club at our church and I knew the wife as a friend of a friend who went to her church. We were at a party at my friend's house and ran into them as a couple----very interesting story. They seemed all lovey dovey so must work well for them.



Dreamweaver said:


> We had a friend who was just a little hyper, confrontational and pretty hard to live with.... He was DH's college roommate and we called him Mad Dog Nagy.... He married the sweetest girl, we called her the Virgin Mary. Fortunately, Bob was very successful. They each had their own place. She also had a hefty psychiatry bill. He figured living with him would drive anyone crazy so he was happy to pay it.....


----------



## siouxann

KateB said:


> Keep me the lounger next to you!
> 
> :lol:


Got it saved! Can I drink your little umbrella drinks while I wait for you?? LOL


----------



## siouxann

KateB said:


> You'll have to bury the bodies deeper next time! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you had a wonderful time....someone grousing about the cost can sure be a wet blanket--my DH tends to be like that too....but he seems to be learning to accept the generosity of others. We went to the Hoffbrau House on Saturday night -- really bad weather, but we went with DH's twin and his wife. We had a gift card from our son, and the food and experience was wonderful. DH was comparing the photo he took of the Hoffbrau House in Munich to this one. The food and the beer was very good...but the price tags were equally as high...but it was for the experience and we had a great time. The band was from Berlin and they were very good...lots of dancing on the tables & beer toasts.



Bulldog said:


> Yes, Ruth Chris is a very expensive but usually very good. And, most of the fancy steak houses are all ala carte now where everything is extra. We have Gibsons, Lawrys, and Mortons, Gene & Georgetti's, and Ruth Chris around here. I don't get to out to one of them except once maybe every 10 years. You were given a very nice present and I'm sure wanted you to have a nice experience. I still remember the last Ruth Chris I was at --- at least 25 years ago, now, in Phoenix so the places are memorable. I'm sorry your experience wasn't wonderful.
> 
> Oh, Jeannette, I did have a wonderful experience up until I was fussed at because of the bill. I loved feeling special and everyone being so attentive to me and my daughter gave us the gift card as she wanted something special. Everything was good, but my steak was cooked a little more than I usually like it, but still enjoyed it so much.
> Have been at Kelsey's house since fri and they took me to 463, which was just like the atmosphere at Ruth Chris. My SIL told me to order anything I wanted, so I ordered Red Fish (which is what he ordered). He also ordered an Shrimp appetizer that was awesome. Kelsey and the two GSs ordered what they wanted. The experience was wonderful.
> Today they took me to Longhorn and it was another awesome meal with my SIL giving me explicit instructions to order anything I wanted. He got two appetizers and everyone else had steak or shrimp. Wonderful experience.
> Tomorrow I return home to the real world. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Julie, if it helps even in some small measure, then please vent away. You obviously had a terrible time during your first marriage, which makes it all the more sad that you are unable to have Fale with you now. My heart goes out to you. {{{ hugs }}}


Thank you again, Kate! I felt so long that I had failed when Mwyffanwy died- my goal had been to get them through to 24 without major psychiatric upset- but she went through one 'down' living with me at 17. Her bedroom was correctly the 'sitting room' so it was quite large- the papers on the floor were without exaggeration 6 inches thick, before she turned the corner and was able to tidy herself up. The huge problem was that the next boyfriend was bi-sexual, and far more emotionally involved with the boyfriends. I did my 'nana when I found them in bed one morning. Hit the ceiling. Not my finest moment. She had left home before the day was out for the BF's family. That was how she ended up flatting at 19, even though I lived in the same city. Bronwen followed her a few weeks later- and my response was 'OK girls that is what you have decided- I will start to do something for myself now'. That was when I moved up to Hamilton, and subsequently to Auckland- to be closer to my father, and then met Fale...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think he made a fabulous acceptance speech as did Jared Leto...Marriage and fatherhood have done wonders for Mathew's maturity.



Dreamweaver said:


> Just watched Matthew McConaughey give his acceptance speech at the Oscars. How time have changed. The first time I knew of him, he was a struggling actor like all the kids around here and he was helping As yet unborn GD's godmother move from Austin to Dallas. In case you wonder about the "all right! all right! all right". That was his first line in his very first movie.....
> 
> If only Sandra Bullock had won, we could have had a Texas sweep......


----------



## KateB

siouxann said:


> Got it saved! Can I drink your little umbrella drinks while I wait for you?? LOL


Don't you dare! :lol:


----------



## jheiens

Julie, the squares are well done and lovely. 

Thank you for creating them so that we can all share in them. They will be lovely additions to the afghan.

Love, Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

My sister and family got hit in Arkansas and 3 brothers in Texas also got some of the bad weather -- we're at sub zero again with wind chills in the -20 degree mark...but they kept school open. They already have 5 days to make up -- but they are forecasting 40 degree temperatures for next week...sure hope they're right.



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, school is closed tomorrow and we are going to have the coldest temps of the season... We will be 10 degrees in the morning, without wind chill. Here is what happened when we were a watching VB.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear about the poor cat; that's going to be a tough and traumatic event.

My nephew lives in Carrollton and they posted pictures of their sleet & rain and mentioned snow thunder on their Facebook page.



Dreamweaver said:


> We had to drive home from Carrollton and it was awful. Of course, mom can no longer work her thermostat so I guess I will have to bundle up and run down there to get it off HOLD. Somehow, she has it set at 67..
> 
> The kid's will be home tomorrow and that is not good. Their cat is going into heart failure and I think Dre'a and I were probably going to have to have him put to sleep tomorrow. I don't know how to handle 3 sobbing girls when I will be in tears too.....
> 
> DH is supposed to drive to OK Tues. And SIL has to drive to Midland tomorrow. The roads are not fit for man nor beast.... I will have to crawl to Murphy.....
> 
> Hope your sister has power restored quickly. I'd best check on other DD. She is in an area that is frequently affected.
> 
> A picture of our Buddy.... He is a Main **** and only 10 so this is going to be rough....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love and hugs back to you, Sharon....wish that they'd find something to make you feel better and ease the pain.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm just jumping in before I head off for my shower and get to bed. I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all and will answer PM's tomorrow. I have been having some bad days so sorry haven't been able to answer PM so far.
> 
> Love and Hugs to All,
> Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

It breaks my heart to know what you have gone through. Of course the children were scarred right along with you. I will never understand why so often it is the one who did the damage who gets the forgiveness. I think the children always want to love both parents and the one who is the perpetrator is also the best manipulator. So very sad but it is a way of continuing the abuse toward you. You are no longer a victim dear friend. You were never mentally ill, but suffering terribly from such abuse and one cannot come through such things unscarred or not suffering mentally. Terrible how you were treated. I'm afraid society did not treat women well at all in these situations as evidenced by the police response. Your speaking out and Marianne and others on here will give other women courage too. Knowing they are not alone. I don't understand this life when I hear things like this. Too bad he couldn't have gone to a war to get rid of his violence instead of taking it out on you. Please accept a big hug from across the ocean as I write this with tears in my eyes. One lovely thing is that you did not become bitter, but better. You are not vengeful, but compassionate and on here you are loved. No need to apologize. We all have battle scars, different, but nonetheless, it binds us all together and we are stronger.



Lurker 2 said:


> I was writing somewhere, that I am sure the problem arose because of Bronwen being taken from me at 12-
> Edited


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, the squares are well done and lovely.
> 
> Thank you for creating them so that we can all share in them. they will be lovely additions to the afghan.
> 
> Love, Ohio Joy


Hi, Joy! they will be good 'fillers' I hope- we can't all be stars!
Hello to Tim- you can tell him it is 4 -54 am., and I have been up nearly all night on the KTP! silly me- I will have to stop now - time to take my meds! Love to you and Tim and Sue and her new husband!, and to your husband too!


----------



## Junelouise

Bonnie7591 said:


> He is such a good actor. Have you watched True Detective with Woody Harreldson? It s a little strange but good story.


Yes, we are watching True Detective..and it is very riveting. I think there are only about 8 or 9 episodes.

I saw his acceptance speech last night at the Oscars and he was soooo happy! I am happy for him!

June


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> It breaks my heart to know what you have gone through. Of course the children were scarred right along with you. I will never understand why so often it is the one who did the damage who gets the forgiveness. I think the children always want to love both parents and the one who is the perpetrator is also the best manipulator. So very sad but it is a way of continuing the abuse toward you. You are no longer a victim dear friend. You were never mentally ill, but suffering terribly from such abuse and one cannot come through such things unscarred or not suffering mentally. Terrible how you were treated. I'm afraid society did not treat women well at all in these situations as evidenced by the police response. Your speaking out and Marianne and others on here will give other women courage too. Knowing they are not alone. I don't understand this life when I hear things like this. Too bad he couldn't have gone to a war to get rid of his violence instead of taking it out on you. Please accept a big hug from across the ocean as I write this with tears in my eyes. One lovely thing is that you did not become bitter, but better. You are not vengeful, but compassionate and on here you are loved. No need to apologize. We all have battle scars, different, but nonetheless, it binds us all together and we are stronger.


My goodness Angora you did a huge delete on that one! thanks for making me giggle- now I MUST go take my pills!


----------



## RookieRetiree

She really has a had a tough go of it....so hard to start out as a Mom exhausted from the pregnancy and delivery. Glad she spent some time with friends and family ... hope she's able to get through the last 6 weeks without being that sick again.



sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, I have no idea where I was up to on last weeks party and have hardly started this weeks. :shock: So... the Baby Shower went really well. YAY. The BF's mum only turned up with 5 instead of the 10 people (no idea why) so of course there was too much food anyway. The weather was kind.. about 23c so not too hot, not windy (thanks goodness). Games were a real hit, everyone played. DD was so good.. I was quite proud of her as she felt quite ill but it was SO good to see her laughing and smiling with her girlfriends. I havent seen her look like that for a VERY long time. She was given loads of wonderful things, she was quite overwhelmed. Photos to follow soon.
> HOWEVER..... wen ended up at the hospital at 5am this morning after a shocking night of her being so sick... again. So she has had to have 3 bags of fluid by IV today. Fingers crossed we dont need to go back again tonight. I feel so sorry for her when she gets this bad, she really has had enough , but still about 6-7 weeks to go.  Anyway she is booked to see an obstectric doctor again this Thurs. So it was not a real good end to a great day. Now to try and see whats been happening on here. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH can do that....he's asleep and snoring within seconds of laying down and can be awake and refreshed after little cat naps. The trying to sleep makes me grouchy if a I don't sleep and if I only sleep a short time, I feel worse than before.


I never understand how anyone can sleep as much as my husband does! He can snore away on the sofa all evening, then head up to bed and sleep solidly until the next morning. Sometimes he will tell me that he didn't sleep well the previous night - I have to ask him, why, if he was not asleep, he was still snoring! :roll: He, on the other hand, cannot understand why I often simply cannot sleep - he will repeatedly ask what is wrong. He cannot accept that nothing is wrong, I just do not need all the sleep I used to.


----------



## jknappva

A friend sent this to me this morning and I thought everyone would enjoy a chuckle.
Junek





Two old Jewish men, Sid and Abe, are sitting in a Mexican restaurant one day.
Sid asks Abe, "Do you know if any people of our ancestry were ever born and raised in Mexico ?"

Abe replies, "I don't know, let's ask our waiter."

When the waiter arrives, Abe asks, "Are there any Mexican Jews?"

The waiter says, "I don't know senor, I ask the cooks.

" He returns from the kitchen after a few minutes and says,

"No senor, the cook say no Mexican Jews."

Abe isn't satisfied and asks, "Are you absolutely sure?"

The waiter, realizing he is dealing with "Gringos" replies,

"I check once again, senor," and goes back into the kitchen.

While the waiter is away, Sid says, "I find it hard to believe that there are no Jews in Mexico. Our people are scattered everywhere."

The waiter returns and says, "Senor, the head cook Manuel, he say there is no Mexican Jews."

"Are you certain?" Abe asks again. "I just can't believe there are no Mexican Jews!"

"Senor, I ask EVERYONE," replies the exasperated waiter.

"All we have is Orange Jews, Grape Jews, Prune Jews, Tomato Jews and Apple Jews, but no Mexican Jews."


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds perfectly cozy!! We didn't have a w/d or d/w and the laundry room at our first house was my favorite room in the house--I hated going to the laundry mat.



thewren said:


> mine is a car and a half - 18'x22' - so each room is approximately 9'x11' = a little under 400 sqft - enough room for the dog and cats and me. --- sam


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


They're lovely, Julie! Mom's are always special...I just couldn't believe your daughter wouldn't help you when you needed it.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness Angora you did a huge delete on that one! thanks for making me giggle- now I MUST go take my pills!


LOL That was just so people would know how to reference, but looking at it, it is quite funny as I have you saying one sentence and then apologizing for venting. :XD: :XD: :XD: Here I am being so serious and I end up being funny. I made you giggle though and that is wonderful. :wink:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from a cold Great Bend where it is currently -22C/-8F at 08:05. The sun is shinning so it looks like it would be much warmer.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy gong out for those in need. Warming gentle hugs for all.


With that cold, snowy picture, hot coffee is definitely needed.
Good morning, CAren.
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh they will be sent! As I said to Angora- when you have Angsted that much to get them to fit- where else should they be but part of that KAP Afghan!


I'm grateful that you did not succumb to the feeling that they could not be acceptable. That truly disturbed me, Julie. No one could be that unkind to you for such a reason.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I thought everyone would enjoy a chuckle.
> Junek


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB wrote:
You'll have to bury the bodies deeper next time!

=====================

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I love your sense of humor.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love it!!! Someday, I want to tackle one of his works....or at least get some of his yarn to play with.



darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear about the poor cat; that's going to be a tough and traumatic event.
> 
> My nephew lives in Carrollton and they posted pictures of their sleet & rain and mentioned snow thunder on their Facebook page.


Carrollton, TX or IL, Jeanette?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad SOMEONE had a look- I have not had many responses to my posts lately- been wondering if I had become a Pariah for some reason!!!!!!


Julie,
I had a look at the beautiful photos on your link. I usually look at all the posted links if I have time but don't always remember to comment on everything. Sometimes I think if I comment too much you will all think I am long winded so I try to put my multiple comments at the end of my reading session, then I don't always remember everything I wanted to say :roll:


----------



## jknappva

I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...[/quote]

Oh, Julie...what a terrible time you went through. I'm so sorry you had to suffer so much and are still paying for it.
It sounds as if this venting is something you really needed to do.
It makes me realize how very lucky I was in my childhood and marriage.
Hugs, Dearest sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Chris, your words bring tears to my eyes- the morning is progressing and I have spent most of it here at the computer- good thing I had planned a day at home! Ringo is still asleep on the footstool- I will give him his breakfast when he wakes up. We had one quite sharp downpour while I have been typing- the barometer says turning to rain- so we will see later what the day brings.
> 
> I do hope young Freddy continues to sleep through the night
> 
> Oh and a by the by it was all on our news last night that we are going to be the first to have Prince George at a public occasion when the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge bring him with them in April- he at the tender age of, is it 5 or 6 months now, will be at a Plunket Nursing gathering in Wellington one of the days while he is here with his parents.


Julie, my love, I did not mean to make you cry. I have to admit, I often deal with sadness in others by trying to jolly them out of it - telling a funny story or whatever - but your distress seemed beyond the point where that would have been right.

It is good to know young George will be travelling with his parents. I seem to remember the Queen doing a similar visit when her children were very young, and leaving them behind at home for a period of several months. But, of course, ideas about parenting have changed a good deal in the last half century!

We didn't see Freddy this weekend, but he seems to be coming along just fine!

We had an absolutely glorious day here, at least up until about 3.00. I was able to hang the washing out in the garden - it did not completely dry, so it is now in the tumble drier - for the first time this year. And, another first, at lunch time I sat out on the patio to drink my coffee in the sunshine. Not bad for 3rd March. Unfortunately, it has now clouded over and in the last few minutes has started to rain.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Joy! they will be good 'fillers' I hope- we can't all be stars!
> Hello to Tim- you can tell him it is 4 -54 am., and I have been up nearly all night on the KTP! silly me- I will have to stop now - time to take my meds! Love to you and Tim and Sue and her new husband!, and to your husband too!


Thank you, Julie for the love and smiles for Tim and all the rest of us.
Gratefully accepting your love for everyone here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> The kid's will be home tomorrow and that is not good. Their cat is going into heart failure and I think Dre'a and I were probably going to have to have him put to sleep tomorrow. I don't know how to handle 3 sobbing girls when I will be in tears too.....
> 
> A picture of our Buddy.... He is a Main **** and only 10 so this is going to be rough....


I'm so sorry to hear this. Mine is half M.C. and I love him dearly. He'll be 12 in April and I hope we have a few more good years together. {{{HUGS}}} to you and the girls.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> They're lovely, Julie! Mom's are always special...I just couldn't believe your daughter wouldn't help you when you needed it.
> Junek


She is getting a bit better with age- after all come December she will turn 40. But it is a long slow process- does not realise the extent to which she owes her own sanity to me- and the play therapy that I set up for her at home- plus having her at the Waldorf School - she does not accept at all how that helped her. Peter the SIL does not help. the gap between him and me is too small- he is 19 years older than her. And treats me with the caution he should have given to his first MIL- who apparently was rather a tartar! He does not know what he is missing out on!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> LOL That was just so people would know how to reference, but looking at it, it is quite funny as I have you saying one sentence and then apologizing for venting. :XD: :XD: :XD: Here I am being so serious and I end up being funny. I made you giggle though and that is wonderful. :wink:


Ah but you have gone back again and edited!


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> She is getting a bit better with age- after all come December she will turn 40. But it is a long slow process- does not realise the extent to which she owes her own sanity to me- and the play therapy that I set up for her at home- plus having her at the Waldorf School - she does not accept at all how that helped her. Peter the SIL does not help. the gap between him and me is too small- he is 19 years older than her. And treats me with the caution he should have given to his first MIL- who apparently was rather a tartar! He does not know what he is missing out on!


His loss! We all know what a wonderful person you are!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I'm grateful that you did not succumb to the feeling that they could not be acceptable. That truly disturbed me, Julie. No one could be that unkind to you for such a reason.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am gradually getting a reputation here for my knitting, too- don't mind being known for such! But I do have hopes of painting again soon, sooner than I had ever anticipated!
The squares should hit the post on or about the 8th April- they will be boxed, because that is a lot easier for you to open- I always worry about cutting things in these envelopes they use now-a-days! Hi Tim!


----------



## Sorlenna

sugarsugar said:


> HOWEVER..... wen ended up at the hospital at 5am this morning after a shocking night of her being so sick... again. So she has had to have 3 bags of fluid by IV today. Fingers crossed we dont need to go back again tonight. I feel so sorry for her when she gets this bad, she really has had enough , but still about 6-7 weeks to go.  Anyway she is booked to see an obstectric doctor again this Thurs. So it was not a real good end to a great day.


I'm glad she had such a good time but sorry she's so sick again. I hope the doc can figure out how to help.



TNS said:


> It doesn't look so simple! And the effect is gorgeous, can't wait to see it finished. So pleased you have booked a puppy too, more pics for us to ooh and ahh over....


The panel is just over 21 stitches, so there's a lot of plain knitting. The trickiest stitch is a sk2p, and it doesn't happen often, so I think it works for lots of knitters. At least I hope so! I made progress on the sleeve last night, and so far I'm quite pleased. Of course, I couldn't do it without all my cheerleaders here. 

I've settled on Millie for the puppy's name (Millie Margaret the Magnificent, in full, LOL). Just have to figure out how to get her home! She still needs to stay with Mama for at least two more weeks, anyhow.

Marilyn, Dintoo, Sharon, Sandi/Alan, and anyone else in need, I'm sending healing thoughts.

Still have about 8 pages to catch up on.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie,
> I had a look at the beautiful photos on your link. I usually look at all the posted links if I have time but don't always remember to comment on everything. Sometimes I think if I comment too much you will all think I am long winded so I try to put my multiple comments at the end of my reading session, then I don't always remember everything I wanted to say :roll:


And I am too lazy to try and type out a long response- unless it is a series of 'thank yous' which inevitably get so repetitive!
Glad you found them, some one else could not get the website to cooperate!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...


Oh, Julie...what a terrible time you went through. I'm so sorry you had to suffer so much and are still paying for it.
It sounds as if this venting is something you really needed to do.
It makes me realize how very lucky I was in my childhood and marriage.
Hugs, Dearest sister of my heart.
Junek[/quote]

I paid a price for being too soft hearted. I never even liked Christopher, felt compassion, but not real liking in the way one should. And then fell pregnant...


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, my love, I did not mean to make you cry. I have to admit, I often deal with sadness in others by trying to jolly them out of it - telling a funny story or whatever - but your distress seemed beyond the point where that would have been right.
> 
> It is good to know young George will be travelling with his parents. I seem to remember the Queen doing a similar visit when her children were very young, and leaving them behind at home for a period of several months. But, of course, ideas about parenting have changed a good deal in the last half century!
> 
> We didn't see Freddy this weekend, but he seems to be coming along just fine!
> 
> We had an absolutely glorious day here, at least up until about 3.00. I was able to hang the washing out in the garden - it did not completely dry, so it is now in the tumble drier - for the first time this year. And, another first, at lunch time I sat out on the patio to drink my coffee in the sunshine. Not bad for 3rd March. Unfortunately, it has now clouded over and in the last few minutes has started to rain.


When I looked outside a short while ago it was not very cloudy- but our weather can change in the blink of an eye- the forecast is apparently rain- and I can hear it coming!
They were just the tears of gratitude for your understanding.


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> Darowil, your Kaffe Fassett is beautiful and definitely not for the faint of heart. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished project.


 :thumbup: I don't think I would want to takle something with all those colors to manage, I would have a 100 knots! :roll:

Sugar, glad the baby shower went well. Sorry daughter is sick again, she will be so glad when this is over & probably not anxious to do that again.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie for the love and smiles for Tim and all the rest of us.
> Gratefully accepting your love for everyone here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


God Bless you! Joy I remain in awe of all that you do dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> His loss! We all know what a wonderful person you are!!!!


I feel very ordinary, Sue and rather lack lustre a lot of the time!


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I mentioned that I have done some fabric dying and one lesson I learned using acrylic paints is to do more than one wash with the wash quite wet. If you put too much acrylic with the water, when it dries the acrylic portion can become hard. So I would think that
> mixing it untiil it is completely dissolved before you dye would be important I sometimes dyed a piece of fabric 3 or 4 times - and built up the color that way. Usually I dipped a brush in to water, and just picked up a wee bit of the acrylic and painted it on a very wet fabric- It worked very well. I can't see why that wouldn't do with yarn. I meant to ask you -- did you dye wool, or acrylic yarn?


Thanks for the tips, Shirley!  I just followed what the lady in the You Tube video did. She got the yarn wet too, so that would follow with you getting your fabric wet. The paint was diluted with water so that also follows with your suggestions. The You Tube lady also mentioned that if you got too much of the paint/water mixture in one area that the yarn would become "crunchy"...or hard  This is acrylic yarn...that's why I found it fascinating because I was always told you can't dye acrylic yarn...only an animal yarn (because of the protein in the fiber) or cotton  Such fun! If I unearth that delicates bag, I'm thinking of putting the yarn in it and then running it through a wash cycle by itself with some soap to see what happens.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since.


That is fabulous! I've long admired his work and you are translating it beautifully.



jheiens said:


> Yes, Noni, but we both live on the main east-west or north-south highways in our areas. Every emergency vehicle for State, County, or township goes speeding or screaming with sirens right past the houses. And the roads are quite close to our homes since the highways were paved and widened in modern times.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We're only a couple of blocks away from a major intersection, which is why I use earplugs to sleep!

Julie, the squares are lovely, and so is Ringo!



Angora1 said:


> The square looks lovely. Won't it be so wonderful when they all come together. It is quite a story of how daunting getting an 8" square can be. We can knit lace, we can knit sweaters, we can knit so many things, but these darn squares have brought so many to their knees.


And I for one think that will make the finished piece even more treasured!



Lurker 2 said:


> I Like your dream! mine is a life style where I summer in Scotland and come out to NZ to see the grandkids in the Scottish winter. That way I'd have perpetual summer!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I've still a few pages to go--y'all have been chatty overnight.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> what are you going to knit with it? --- sam


I think I'm going to crochet a baby afghan...one big granny-type square in the center and smaller granny squares around the outside


----------



## RookieRetiree

Carrollton, TX which isn't too far from Dreamweaver. My brother and family are in Argyle, TX and nephew is in Carrollton, TX....I love that area, but they've sure had their share of weather challenges this year!



jheiens said:


> Carrollton, TX or IL, Jeanette?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> He is such a good actor. Have you watched True Detective with Woody Harreldson? It s a little strange but good story.


I haven't seen that or the Dallas Buyer's Club.. But he is a very versatile actor....


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, I have no idea where I was up to on last weeks party and have hardly started this weeks. :shock: So... the Baby Shower went really well. YAY. The BF's mum only turned up with 5 instead of the 10 people (no idea why) so of course there was too much food anyway. The weather was kind.. about 23c so not too hot, not windy (thanks goodness). Games were a real hit, everyone played. DD was so good.. I was quite proud of her as she felt quite ill but it was SO good to see her laughing and smiling with her girlfriends. I havent seen her look like that for a VERY long time. She was given loads of wonderful things, she was quite overwhelmed. Photos to follow soon.
> HOWEVER..... wen ended up at the hospital at 5am this morning after a shocking night of her being so sick... again. So she has had to have 3 bags of fluid by IV today. Fingers crossed we dont need to go back again tonight. I feel so sorry for her when she gets this bad, she really has had enough , but still about 6-7 weeks to go.  Anyway she is booked to see an obstectric doctor again this Thurs. So it was not a real good end to a great day. Now to try and see whats been happening on here. Hugs to everyone.


I'm glad that the shower went so well but so sorry to hear she is still having such a hard time. The dehydration is so hard on her body and surely not great for the baby, but they do seem to do well not matter what. Prayers headed your way...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I've still a few pages to go--y'all have been chatty overnight.


And the way you do your quoting means auto-edit has deleted what I was trying to respond to! 
Thanks however! I am glad you like the squares!

Edit: Ringo is putting on weight since his operation, and no longer having his 'sparring partner' , Rufus- the two used play fight much of the day.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Chris, your words bring tears to my eyes- the morning is progressing and I have spent most of it here at the computer- good thing I had planned a day at home! Ringo is still asleep on the footstool- I will give him his breakfast when he wakes up. We had one quite sharp downpour while I have been typing- the barometer says turning to rain- so we will see later what the day brings.
> Next Tuesday my task will be to get the ink cartridges for the printer- then I will start printing from my postings on the KTP, which really has been my journalling through these times as I have struggled with the events unfolding from Australia. I think going through what I have written there is one reason why my thoughts have been a bit on the past
> I do hope young Freddy continues to sleep through the night
> 
> Oh and a by the by it was all on our news last night that we are going to be the first to have Prince George at a public occasion when the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge bring him with them in April- he at the tender age of, is it 5 or 6 months now, will be at a Plunket Nursing gathering in Wellington one of the days while he is here with his parents.


What a treat to be the first to be visited by the newest member of the royal family!!
Junek


----------



## grandma sherry

Thanks Bonnie. I chose the Haruni because of the written instructions. I, too, got the first part done with many life lines but could not get the second part.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Finally getting caught up. 

Jynx....hope you get Mom's thermostat set. DH bought a new one for the house....he can control it with his I-phone...men and their toys! Hope your weather gets better so that it's not such a chore when you need to go out.

Julie....hugs & better days ahead.

Caren - Purple, love the morning pictures (even if it is snow) - love the cowboy mug and photo of Luna. Purple, the flowers are lovely - you and DH both seem to have big ole' green thumbs! 

Those of you on the East Coast -- I've been watching the weather news and fearing for what you had in store. Please stay safe and warm. 

The original Les Miserables is on TV so I think I'll make myself some lunch and settle in to watch it. I've seen the play several times and have seen the later makes of the movie...I have the original book to read one of these days too. It's such a great story of triumph over adversity and mercy.

Still too darn cold here---I think it's going to be a soup and sandwich night because I don't want to go out to the store to get anything and we'll have to make do with what we have. Thankfully, the freezer is full of meals for just 
such days.

Love and prayers to all of you wonderful people.


----------



## gottastch

darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


Beautiful darowil!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


Looks great and I do so love his designs. Audio books? I didn't know there was such a thing for knitting.... I have resorted to having a friend or DH read a particularly tricky section when doing something complicated...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> What a treat to be the first to be visited by the newest member of the royal family!!
> Junek


I think they may be travelling via the US, to make us the first stop. Certainly it would be wise with Russia appearing to be going to war over Crimea. Also it will be a big treat for Christchurch to have the Duke and Duchess- Prince George will remain in Wellington at Government House (think I have that right it is also known as Vogel House) with the nanny.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Jynx - I am not giving up hope, but time really is running out. The manufacturer says that if you don't have relief in 2 months that you should discontinue treatment...I wanted to comment on Buddy - he is just so snuggley. I'm sad for the girls - well for all of you....


Dreamweaver said:


> I know it has been miserable. I has so hoped the medication might give some relief. I know this has really impacted your lives. Hope it is resolved soon....


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally getting caught up.
> ...
> 
> Julie....hugs & better days ahead.
> 
> ...
> Love and prayers to all of you wonderful people.


Thanks Rookie! things HAVE to get better- it is time for me to go and lie down again for a bit!


----------



## AZ Sticks

yep they don't waste a lot of time on homemaking!!! I have a couple of the hanging baskets with the coco mat in them. I am not going to plant them - they take so much water here that it was a terrible idea... but if I hung them in the mulberry trees I bet some dove would use them!!!! I may just do that.


Dreamweaver said:


> My BFF has two pillars at the front door. There is just a little ledge. The doves decided to build there and the babies kept falling down. We finally put quarter round on the edges to help them out.... Not a bit of weaving, just a couple twigs and some grass.... They stayed all summer.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

siouxann said:


> I agree with Alan. it took a lot of practice but now I can nap with the best of them!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Dreamweaver, so sorry about Buddy. I'm sure you are doing the right thing by him, however difficult it is for you all. Have you sorted out Mums heating now? You certainly have your hands (and heart) full, so am thinking of you.


DH went in to check nursery and then will be home to help me deal with all that.. I've just cancelled housecleaner because the driving is still not ideal. Guess I should go wrap post office things as well but would rather hibernate! We all need a dose of Spring and happy days.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> When I looked outside a short while ago it was not very cloudy- but our weather can change in the blink of an eye- the forecast is apparently rain- and I can hear it coming!
> They were just the tears of gratitude for your understanding.


Well, the dire forecast for us was right, for once....we have very heavy snow at the moment. I imagine if you're driving, it would probably be almost a white-out.
It's only been snowing for about 30 min. and the ground is already covered.....
I LOVE BEING RETIRED!!
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Both of them are lovely...Dad should haver turned around so we coudl see him.
> Jk


He is the actor and quite the looker... And such a good guy and great dad...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Sugar - I am so sorry about the hospital trip. Poor thing has got to be exhausted - and you too. But I am so glad the shower went so well. I'm glad she got lots of goodies and enjoyed the party - it will always mean so much to her to have that to look back on. Keeping you and her and baby in my thoughts - luv-AZ


sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, I have no idea where I was up to on last weeks party and have hardly started this weeks. :shock: So... the Baby Shower went really well. YAY. The BF's mum only turned up with 5 instead of the 10 people (no idea why) so of course there was too much food anyway. The weather was kind.. about 23c so not too hot, not windy (thanks goodness). Games were a real hit, everyone played. DD was so good.. I was quite proud of her as she felt quite ill but it was SO good to see her laughing and smiling with her girlfriends. I havent seen her look like that for a VERY long time. She was given loads of wonderful things, she was quite overwhelmed. Photos to follow soon.
> HOWEVER..... wen ended up at the hospital at 5am this morning after a shocking night of her being so sick... again. So she has had to have 3 bags of fluid by IV today. Fingers crossed we dont need to go back again tonight. I feel so sorry for her when she gets this bad, she really has had enough , but still about 6-7 weeks to go.  Anyway she is booked to see an obstectric doctor again this Thurs. So it was not a real good end to a great day. Now to try and see whats been happening on here. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I was writing somewhere, that I am sure the problem arose because of Bronwen being taken from me at 12- Her father had finally succeeded in his ten year battle to wrest them from me- but Mwyffanwy bested him by insisting that they go into fostercare- but she was 15 and it did not rupture our relationship the same way. And besides which she asked to come home when only 16 1/2 - In my opinion a lot of Bronwen's issues come from her enforced weaning at 13 months. I had gone to Auckland for the abortion I insisted on, because I was so horrified that I had conceived again in such 'un-loving' - I was very much influenced by the trend at the time that said two babies was enough- and three was irresponsible to the planet, plus with Chris bashing me up, I was truly worried for my sanity- I had had such a terrible run through Bronwen's early months when he was bashing me, and psychologically not just physically- and trying to use me as the excuse not to be at work on time- he would sneak back into the house, just when I thought 'thank God' he is away at last. And I would be sobbing with relief that it was at least just me and the kiddies- and he would come in the back door all false concern 'oh Julie I knew you were not coping' I shouldn't have left you'. GRRRRRR. Terrible times
> When I got home from the Clinic in Auckland- I had been away only 23 hours- he informed me Bronwen was weaned. The baby was howling for the breast, but I did not have any fight left in me, and let him think that he had succeeded. When I wept for what I had done his solution was to get me pregnant again. That was when I went on the Depo provera. Because I knew it was just not a possibility- and I had to start work within a fortnight, because he had found this job so he could prove I was no good as a mother and he was a wonderful father and people used to believe him. Terrible times. I bled for over 6 months until one of the girls at work told me to go to a doctor because she was so sure I should not still be bleeding. Work was what saved us in the end though, because having normal interactions with people pointed out to me at last how very abnormal things were at home...
> Bronwen at two started to articulate what her father was telling them - like one day when I was cleaning the guinea pig cage, 'Mummy, Daddy says we must spank you if you don't clean the guinea pig cage'...
> She was far too young to know what the trauma was triggered by- Mwyffanwy at 5 knew. and suffered too...
> That was when I asked for membership of the Quaker Meeting, because I knew they would not accept violence...
> when I tried to get the police to intervene- their reaction was is he holding a gun to you? Is his finger on the trigger? Because he was too devious to use his gun- he Chinese burned me, twisted my ankle in rage once, another time booted me out the door- and when I tried to run away caught me and booted me back into the house. Through all this my poor darling Mwyffanwy was in terror, unable to sleep, and far too frightened to let on that she was awake- till years later... He specialised in charging at me roaring like a bull- would get me in a so called fireman's lift and charge around with me draped over his shoulder - then fling me into an armchair or onto the double bed- so I did not bruise. But this is why Bronwen is scarred. And sadly has totally forgiven her father- because of my supposed 'mental illness'. Who knows if the family will ever let me live that one down.
> I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...


Scars like that do last forever. I am so sorry you and the children had to experience such violence. I don't see how Bronwen can take her father's side since she saw what he put you through. It is a good thing that she was able to forgive him, but at the same time, you should be forgiven also and not made to still be accountable for things beyond control. Of course, one never knows how our children will actually treat us when we are in need. Prayers are with you.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> He is the actor and quite the looker... And such a good guy and great dad...


And that's a fantastic combination....
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I am supposed to be working on taxes and I just popped over to check in... if I'm not careful I will convince myself that I need to catch up the 20 pages I'm behind.... so I am going to work on taxes for a while and I will catch up the rest later. 10:30AM on Monday morning on page 59 and I have so many things I wanted to comment on.... enough... ttyl!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't water once the flowers died down ( over the summer )-- at all, and used to keep them in a cupboard where it was dark - so they could 'hibernate' but I had a place where the light was dim and tried one of them there - started watering lightly in late September, but very lightly - added a bit more in Oct. Nov. and the buds would start - to show - then didn't water each day, only when they really needed it. So beautiful.


When I plant cactus seeds, I put them just on top of or barely under the soil, then cover the pot with a plastic or small glass to keep them moist--seeds shouldn't dry out, and don't repot until they are established. The pips (seedlings) will be quite fragile so keep them moist until they start to look like the plant (when first sprouted many of them just look like a little green blob!). Then if they need to be transferred into a larger pot, they should be fine.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


I see nothing plain about those, Julie... Lots of interest... And the colors are calming. Nice.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathleendoris said:


> You absolutely do not need to apologise, Julie.
> 
> Julie, dear, know that you are loved. You are a good person and deserve better than the hand life has mostly dealt you. It would be good to think that now, at last, you were enjoying happier times, but without the comfort of Fale close to you, even that has its own sadness.


Well said. So many of us have survived so much, you are always safe & held in light & love here.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH can do that....he's asleep and snoring within seconds of laying down and can be awake and refreshed after little cat naps. The trying to sleep makes me grouchy if a I don't sleep and if I only sleep a short time, I feel worse than before.


Me, too! If I'm going to sleep, it has to be a good while or I feel worse.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad SOMEONE had a look- I have not had many responses to my posts lately- been wondering if I had become a Pariah for some reason!!!!!!


Think were all reading but not always letting you know. Please don't doubt that we do value all your contributions :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:<<<<<<Thank you hugs>>>>>>


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> Never apologize for venting, Julie! I just wish we were closer so that I could give you a warm and gentle hug. You have really had it rough, and have still come out of it with a compassionate heart. {{{JULIE}}} Best I can do right now, but when I get to NZ . . .


Wish it were possible reach through the screen and give you a hug.. It has not been an easy life... But you are still standing... And still loving..


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Rained most off the day here and turned to snow in the evening. Woke up to at least four inches on the ground. Hoping they get the roads cleared before I get a call.
> 
> Jinx, healing thoughts to your family. He's a nice looking cat.
> Take care,
> Kathy


Thanks... And glad you are not called out yet. The driving here is improving but it COLD. I have not been not too enthused about my knitting either... Too many distractions but really wanting to start a new and fun project...


----------



## pammie1234

I've settled on Millie for the puppy's name (Millie Margaret the Magnificent, in full, LOL). Just have to figure out how to get her home! She still needs to stay with Mama for at least two more weeks, anyhow.

How precious! I love her name. I can't wait for her to get to her forever home with you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx so sorry about your cat. He is so lovely. Congratulations to you though for having the heart to do what is best for him even though it causes you pain. You've been a good "mama" to him/her.
> 
> Julie your squares are great!. I so glad you persevered and will be sending them.


Thanks, this is the GD's cat. I lost the last of mine a couple of years ago. Buddy is just such a social guy, always observing the action and long and lanky, like everyone in his house... And young... Just not going to be a good day and I hate to see my girls hurt...


----------



## Railyn

[ We all need a dose of Spring and happy days.[/quote]

I am so with you. The sun is shinning here but it is too cold for me. Called Ray and told him that I wouldn't be in today because of the ice. I am a chicken when it comes to ice. I am a kluz anyway and put me on ice is such a bad idea. We have lived in Texas a long time, maybe 30 years altogether, and I still am amazed at Texas weather.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> My DH can do that....he's asleep and snoring within seconds of laying down and can be awake and refreshed after little cat naps. The trying to sleep makes me grouchy if a I don't sleep and if I only sleep a short time, I feel worse than before.


That's me as well and DH, I will never forget being in labor with first DD. It was not quite time to go to the hospital so we decided to lay down. he swore he wouldn't be able to sleep. Within 3 minutes, out like a light.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll have to check those out when we're down in Texas for wedding reception #2 over Labor Day in Houston...although my brother and his wife are such great cooks, they usually have a huge spread at their place ...we'll have sneak a visit to the taco place on the way to or from the airport.


Oh, can't you detour through here? We have a whole lot of special places for food.......


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, this is the GD's cat. I lost the last of mine a couple of years ago. Buddy is just such a social guy, always observing the action and long and lanky, like everyone in his house... And young... Just not going to be a good day and I hate to see my girls hurt...


It is never easy to put down one of our furry friends. It will be hard on you to see the hurt your GDs will go through. Sometimes it is the just best thing for a suffering pet. We have to think about them.

I still haven't gotten out. It is COLD!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I think he made a fabulous acceptance speech as did Jared Leto...Marriage and fatherhood have done wonders for Mathew's maturity.


Yes, Leto's was excellent. I know they can be a little long but I like that they get to say all they want....


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Your square is more square than mine, the corners have turned out perfectly.


But as I told Sam, I did have to "adjust" it a bit. Needed a few extra to stop the corners being pointy! Now I have to try to explain my pattern on the info. to accompany it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear about the poor cat; that's going to be a tough and traumatic event.
> 
> My nephew lives in Carrollton and they posted pictures of their sleet & rain and mentioned snow thunder on their Facebook page.


Yes, and the highway there was one of the worst. DH says it is not too. Ad now... But still so cold... Jessica is working on a play and has rehearsals every night. Sure hate her driving that right now...


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


Your squares look lovely, worth all the grief!! :XD: I especially like the pattern on the dark blue, interesting texture. I'm now going to try to torture my original efforts into the correct size but don't hold out much hope of getting the original one to work (actually the third attempt at one showing the outline of Alderney). Still, it's all good practice, and I'm hoping that they'll stretch the afghan out a bit.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I am the same Julie -- I have never had luck with African violets. We used to live next door to a lady who grew the most beautiful A. Violets. Our houses were the same plan, our windows were in the same place. She wrote out how to water them. She would give me a plant and it would slowly die. over and over. We never did figure out what it was I wasn't doing correctly. I tried again over the years but never did well with them. However, I was always able to get Christmas Cacti to bloom. I always figured it evened out.


I was told you should water the pot from the bottom, ie put water in the saucer beneath as they rot very easily, yet need moist roots. Never get the leaves wet! I do have one in the bathroom window but it doesn't get direct sunshine, and it seems happy enough. It must be about 5 years old and I haven't even repotted it; it flowers every now and then and all I do is remove dying leaves when they go brown. Benign neglect seems to work!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx....hope you get Mom's thermostat set. DH bought a new one for the house....he can control it with his I-phone...men and their toys! Hope your weather gets better so that it's not such a chore when you need to .


Now there is a thought. We need to remote the entire house for mom and run it from here. I know her knockout roses have died because we can only water every other week and you can't set the automatic sprinkler for the so we forget to go down and turn it on every other week..... A Rhumba, a remote for TV, thermostat, sprinkler, oven.... That would work!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> yep they don't waste a lot of time on homemaking!!! I have a couple of the hanging baskets with the coco mat in them. I am not going to plant them - they take so much water here that it was a terrible idea... but if I hung them in the mulberry trees I bet some dove would use them!!!! I may just do that.


Good idea. I did read a tip of putting a disposable diaper in the bottom... It helps hold more moisture in. I put a plastic lining inside with just.a couple drain holes... The birds do love to steal the fiber though....


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I've settled on Millie for the puppy's name (Millie Margaret the Magnificent, in full, LOL). Just have to figure out how to get her home! She still needs to stay with Mama for at least two more weeks, anyhow.
> 
> How precious! I love her name. I can't wait for her to get to her forever home with you.


Me too. She is going to be one little princess....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> [ We all need a dose of Spring and happy days.


I am so with you. The sun is shinning here but it is too cold for me. Called Ray and told him that I wouldn't be in today because of the ice. I am a chicken when it comes to ice. I am a kluz anyway and put me on ice is such a bad idea. We have lived in Texas a long time, maybe 30 years altogether, and I still am amazed at Texas weather.[/quote]
We have been here about 45 now and I think it has changed a good deal over the last five years.... It couldn't possibly be that I'm older and not as flexible!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> But as I told Sam, I did have to "adjust" it a bit. Needed a few extra to stop the corners being pointy! Now I have to try to explain my pattern on the info. to accompany it.


I didn't we had to explain the pattern. Just do the edges according to plan.... I was only going to include name and yarn used..


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up, DH just walked in and neighbor sent wasn't waffles and bacon for me. He is such a good guy. I'm off to eat and then MOVE....


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Well, the dire forecast for us was right, for once....we have very heavy snow at the moment. I imagine if you're driving, it would probably be almost a white-out.
> It's only been snowing for about 30 min. and the ground is already covered.....
> I LOVE BEING RETIRED!!
> Junek


It is a great state to be in- when you don't have enough time, to do ALL you WANT to do!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I would like to get to both my brother's place near Dallas and then the other brother's in Houston, but given the time limits and DH having to work, we'll probably just fly into Houston and then fly back out again.....but you can bet I'll be back in your area one of these years.



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, can't you detour through here? We have a whole lot of special places for food.......


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't we had to explain the pattern. Just do the edges according to plan.... I was only going to include name and yarn used..


I just sent a photo of my blocks with my name. I didn't explain them at all. I think they want to be able to let the winner know (and those who are looking at it) know who knit what?

My 'patterns' are very basic and easy to figure out.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Scars like that do last forever. I am so sorry you and the children had to experience such violence. I don't see how Bronwen can take her father's side since she saw what he put you through. It is a good thing that she was able to forgive him, but at the same time, you should be forgiven also and not made to still be accountable for things beyond control. Of course, one never knows how our children will actually treat us when we are in need. Prayers are with you.


The thing is, Pammie, she was so little that she really only remembers it when grinding her teeth at night. And her big sister is no longer here to put her straight!
Memory can be very selective!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's been horrible everywhere and I choose not to drive anywhere I don't have to...I worry about DD#1 driving around Springfield from school to school during these bad weather days. But so glad that DD#2 and DH don't have far to travel. DS up in WI has a tough drive, but he doesn't seem to be too fazed by the weather.



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and the highway there was one of the worst. DH says it is not too. Ad now... But still so cold... Jessica is working on a play and has rehearsals every night. Sure hate her driving that right now...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure the technology could be set up!! We used to have to drive to FIL's also when he'd push the wrong button on the remote and not be able to see his Western Movies...sometimes late at night if he was awake. We were over there 4-5 times per week for one thing or another. It's a heavy load to carry to be watchful over someone who wants to be (and thinks they are) independent and self-sufficient. At least FIL acknowledged that he couldn't have managed his pills, banking, etc. without us.



Dreamweaver said:


> Now there is a thought. We need to remote the entire house for mom and run it from here. I know her knockout roses have died because we can only water every other week and you can't set the automatic sprinkler for the so we forget to go down and turn it on every other week..... A Rhumba, a remote for TV, thermostat, sprinkler, oven.... That would work!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my....wish I had neighbors like that....waffles and bacon sound wonderful.



Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up, DH just walked in and neighbor sent wasn't waffles and bacon for me. He is such a good guy. I'm off to eat and then MOVE....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I see nothing plain about those, Julie... Lots of interest... And the colors are calming. Nice.


The colour was the very least of my problems- I really enjoy both- they were a gift from a very kind friend in the US. Possibly the most 'interesting' is the curliest one where I have crocheted round in an effort to get it up to size- I am not very skilled with acrylics- I prefer the fibres of the Deborah Norville yarns I have also been gifted- I work better- more instinctively with wool- I guess when you have spun it you are more connected with it! It was just when I saw how exquisite Angora's one was, and Shirley's inevitably so original, I kind of freaked out.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad SOMEONE had a look- I have not had many responses to my posts lately- been wondering if I had become a Pariah for some reason!!!!!!


You aren't a pariah at all, Julie. As for not getting anything from the inheritance, that was mean of her. But from personal experience when my Mum died I discovered that other relatives can be like that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Well said. So many of us have survived so much, you are always safe & held in light & love here.


There has to be some purpose to what one has experienced- not that I can always see it. One thing, whereas once I would have been a shaking jelly having recalled where I was in what I wrote earlier this morning- now it is kind of like the rains that have washed the skies clear! Although when I look east I can see more rain coming in- looking like cumulo-nimbus- Whereas to the west it is white fluffy clouds and clear skies!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Think were all reading but not always letting you know. Please don't doubt that we do value all your contributions :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:<<<<<<Thank you hugs>>>>>>


We are getting so adventurous in our experiments with colour! Orange for orange aid! Lin, I look at my little Christmas gift, with delight! I am afraid Lurker 2, often shows up on the Home page as the most frequent poster, or one of them- I even got a PM the other day from someone wanting to know why I did not change my user name as it was so obviously 'false'. That I was not lurking at all! Ah but little does she know where I look and choose not to comment!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish it were possible reach through the screen and give you a hug.. It has not been an easy life... But you are still standing... And still loving..


That is true, Jynx, and thank you for the thoughts- you have come through much yourself in recent times- don't know about earlier years- I do recall you mentioning your exploits with the Piper Cub, though.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, this is the GD's cat. I lost the last of mine a couple of years ago. Buddy is just such a social guy, always observing the action and long and lanky, like everyone in his house... And young... Just not going to be a good day and I hate to see my girls hurt...


It is a very tough one- one just has to keep the thoughts of it being because of no quality of life. And maybe a funeral with flowers for Buddy.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Your squares look lovely, worth all the grief!! :XD: I especially like the pattern on the dark blue, interesting texture. I'm now going to try to torture my original efforts into the correct size but don't hold out much hope of getting the original one to work (actually the third attempt at one showing the outline of Alderney). Still, it's all good practice, and I'm hoping that they'll stretch the afghan out a bit.


Just got to get the box and the postage! (and the Easter present for the GK's) oh and the remainder of DGD's birthday present- she is being very understanding. I may go into town today in my quest for paints- water colours! want to paint the Jerusalem Artichokes!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a great state to be in- when you don't have enough time, to do ALL you WANT to do!!!!!


Well, all the terrible snow/ice predictions they made for us have sort of whimpered out. It snowed heavily for about an hour and now nothing is falling. I know the streets and parking lots will be a big mess by morning since it's already below freezing and they're all wet. We have about 1/4" of snow...not even enough to cover the grass.
Doesn't hurt my feeling but would like to have warm weather for more than one day.
Our temperature yesterday was 73f and today it's 28F....crazy!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> You aren't a pariah at all, Julie. As for not getting anything from the inheritance, that was mean of her. But from personal experience when my Mum died I discovered that other relatives can be like that.


I thought it showed that she blamed me still for her big sister's death- her father and others told her Mwyffanwy died because she had 'inherited' 'my' illness, I had the label of bi-Polar at the time. Was not kind of them. She was only 19 when big sis. died. And if you hear something repeated often enough it is easy to think it is true. (that is what conditioning does) I must get a move on if I am going to go into the City! Bless you all for being so supportive!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> It breaks my heart to know what you have gone through. Of course the children were scarred right along with you. I will never understand why so often it is the one who did the damage who gets the forgiveness. I think the children always want to love both parents and the one who is the perpetrator is also the best manipulator. So very sad but it is a way of continuing the abuse toward you. You are no longer a victim dear friend. You were never mentally ill, but suffering terribly from such abuse and one cannot come through such things unscarred or not suffering mentally. Terrible how you were treated. I'm afraid society did not treat women well at all in these situations as evidenced by the police response. Your speaking out and Marianne and others on here will give other women courage too. Knowing they are not alone. I don't understand this life when I hear things like this. Too bad he couldn't have gone to a war to get rid of his violence instead of taking it out on you. Please accept a big hug from across the ocean as I write this with tears in my eyes. One lovely thing is that you did not become bitter, but better. You are not vengeful, but compassionate and on here you are loved. No need to apologize. We all have battle scars, different, but nonetheless, it binds us all together and we are stronger.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> yep they don't waste a lot of time on homemaking!!! I have a couple of the hanging baskets with the coco mat in them. I am not going to plant them - they take so much water here that it was a terrible idea... but if I hung them in the mulberry trees I bet some dove would use them!!!! I may just do that.


I had some of those baskets & read if you put a disposable diaper in the bottom, under the dirt, it will hold access water so you don't have to water so often. I also saw in one of the seed catalogues, Stokes I think, that they sell a roll of stuff, same as the diapers you cut to fit the baskets. I tried it last summer & it helped alot.


----------



## pammie1234

Sounds like I will need to buy some disposable diapers. The lack of rain is really a problem. We may not be able to water at all.


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> That is either Foco de Cho or Cafe de Brazil (forgive butchered spelling). We go to both of them and they are absolutely terrific. I wish you could just do the salad bar with all the fabulous cheeses and such.
> Our neighbors own the nursery where DH helps out and they have a trade out with the restaurant so we get to go more often than we could ever afford. When they go, they always bring us back their deserts...... No wonder I can't lose weight. It is a dining experience...


That's the one = Foco do Cho (my spelling's no better than yours)! What a fantastic place!


----------



## Tessadele

Railyn said:


> I printed the pattern for the socks and want to do them in some wild colors. Maybe pink and orange?


Sorry you had so much trouble with the car, as if you haven't enough problems already. I know about driving "his" car, I hate driving Julian's car. Anyway, I reckon pink & orange socks should cheer you up no end.

Tessa


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie & TNS, the squares you posted are lovely. I cannot wait to see the completed blanket.

Caren & Purplefi, lovely photos again. The African violet is so pretty. I haven't had one of them for many years. The only flowering indoor plants I seem to do well with are Chistmas cactuses, they seem to love my livingroom.
Caren the drifts are sure getting deep around your yard, will be no end of water when the big thaw finally comes.

Julie, they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, if that is the case you have had enough trials & tribulations to be the strongest woman on Earth. I truly hope things start going better for you. It is time you have had some good luck.
You commented you were still havingtrouble with your teeth, can you go back & get them re-fitted again? My mom had trouble with her bottom ones & never did wear them.I don't know how she could stand having only top teeth.

My friend came & picked me up this morning & we went into town to my sons MILs for tea, she has been housebound after foot surgery for 6 weeks & it's her birthday tomorrow. it was nice to get out & have a gab session.


----------



## siouxann

Just woke up from a 2-hour nap sitting on my sofa. Now I have a stiff neck. This weather makes me want to do nothing but hibernate. I need to get to the drugstore to pick up prescriptions, but that will have to wait til tomorrow. I hope they will hold them until then. The doctor faxed them last Tuesday.


----------



## Poledra65

Hey everybody!! How goes it? I wasn't on much yesterday, decided I wanted a day to read and managed to enjoy reading all day and evening. 
Went and got our taxes done today, good thing I went to H&R as she found things I'd have never thought of, then I got the plane tickets for June 10 to go get Carly and come back, all on the same day. She will fly home by herself with attendant assist. 
David is home until Wednesday, so that means he won't be home until Saturday at the soonest,  Oh well, could be worse. We took Marla over to the Chinese restaurant for lunch, made Davids day, he loves Chinese food, especially if they have the Chinese red pepper oil on the table. lol
LOL!! David just looked over and asked if I was writing a novel. So with that, I have a lot of pages to get caught up on, think I'll read backwards. 
Hugs


----------



## iamsam

I should not get so many recipe blog sites - I have spent most of today sifting through the last several days gleaning out the ones I wanted. actually I wanted to copy them all but finally shut my eyes and started hitting the delete button. there are only so many recipes I can put in an opening and heaven knows I am not going to make them - well - maybe some of the deserts. Heidi and family are picky eaters - the eat only "real" food - their idea of real food and my idea of real food are really far apart. her cooking is pretty bland - so that cuts out anything with a "different" taste. that is why I don't cook for them. I love spices.

it was zero this morning when gary went to work - it has worked it's way up to 11° - no wind - blue sky and bright sunlight - makes it almost barable (?). at least there is no snow in the immediate future.

max is going bye bye for a few days. he has been so upset that I won't open the gate for him - but some people called and want to use him with their golden retriever. gary is taking him up there now and leaving him until Thursday. I don't agree with leaving him but max is his dog. my trust issues come into play here - I would never let hickory stay with strangers for a minute much less three days.

trying to decide what I am going to have for dinner - had oatmeal for breakfast - nothing since - beginning to feel a little eleven-o-clockish as pooh would say. I have these wonderful packets of powdered potatoes - some of them have cheese, etc in them - I know - fake potatoes in a way - but they are good and I usually eat the whole thing and hickory gets the pan to lick out. the cats tried them but did not like them - one of the few things tip and puff kitty won't eat. they are both partial to cheese.

Thursday I am going to meet some friends in napoleon for coffee - will be a fun morning. we have not met for a while with the way the weather has been. have been trying to get a hold of fred (who I made the afghan for) - he had all his toes cut off a month or so ago. he had been staying with his daughter-in-law but couldn't get them there either. I will keep trying - would like to see him and see how he is.

well I stopped on page 59 early this morning so I best start reading and catching up. --- sam


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I just sent a photo of my blocks with my name. I didn't explain them at all. I think they want to be able to let the winner know (and those who are looking at it) know who knit what?
> 
> My 'patterns' are very basic and easy to figure out.


Dreamweaver, Designer: Oh, good. Sorry if I've caused confusion by this!


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


Lovely squares & lovely dog, I"ll have to get going on mine if I'm going to get them done in time. I'm still thinking what to knit, not good at making my mind up. If i do them in aran, what size needles do you think i should use?

Went for my diabetes test today, went quite well but I came away with a diet sheet, Wonder why!!!

Tessa


----------



## iamsam

that's a good Pennsylvania dutch word kate - I didn't know they used poke in Scotland - I grew up calling a paper bag a poke. --- sam



KateB said:


> As kids we loved a stick of rhubarb which we dipped into a poke (paper bag) of sugar. I remember sucking it until there was nothing left but long strands...and then we ate them too!


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Excellent snow scene! you have a talent for photography Caren. I love how you got the contrast -- Your pictures are wonderful.


Thank you! You make me blush all I do is point in the direction and hope it turns out. Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## iamsam

I don't know if they still do it darowil - but auto manufacturers started putting a spare tire that was good for maybe fifty miles - enough to get you to a service station. I think it was a dumb idea. anymore I think it is a regular tire.

by the way - have we heard from gigi lately?

sam



darowil said:


> Great that Ray is in a normal room- though his ICU room was lovely wasn't it? Rehab should be really good for him.
> What a huge change in temperature to cope with.
> Just as well you didn't drive on the freeway. You descrption of getting inthe truck sounds like the type of thing GiGi used to describe for herself. As you say you need to laugh. And now the cars to deal with.
> Is a donut a make do tyre replacement? We have spare wheels which are the same as the other tyres. When we have our wheels rotated our spare tyre is rotated as well withth ewheels already on the car.


----------



## iamsam

oh wow darowil - that is going to be beautiful when it is done - can hardly wait to see the whole thing. well done. ---- sam



darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2- I even got a PM the other day from someone wanting to know why I did not change my user name as it was so obviously 'false'. That I was not lurking at all! Ah but little does she know where I look and choose not to comment![/quote said:


> Well, maybe we'll be given an option for invisible ink as well as 'color'? :roll: :roll:
> Must admit, the tags are fun now I've been shown how they work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Sounds like I will need to buy some disposable diapers. The lack of rain is really a problem. We may not be able to water at all.


Yes, this every other week on the grass is impossible. I never remember to turn system back on... And forget mom's house. Yet, we can water with a Jose and wash cars.... Just as easy to waste water there.....just filling the pool for evaporation costs a fortune and takes forever.... I would love to have no grass at all but can't give up some flowers....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Honestly, men!!!!! DH is hanging a curtain rod for me in the living room. He decided it needed a middle bracket... (It doesn't) and chiseled a hunk out of the nice wide window molding that matches the paneling. It will be covered by the curtain, since I'm not going to have the middle bracket... But hate when he destroys something that is part of the house. Now we will have to leave that rod up when we sell and most people would not want a window treatment there on the patio door from the living room.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, this every other week on the grass is impossible. I never remember to turn system back on... And forget mom's house. Yet, we can water with a Jose and wash cars.... Just as easy to waste water there.....just filling the pool for evaporation costs a fortune and takes forever.... I would love to have no grass at all but can't give up some flowers....


I like my rocks and dirt (xeriscaping). It only makes sense when water is so precious. I keep my "pretty plants" inside so I can water and it doesn't take much.


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> I don't know if they still do it darowil - but auto manufacturers started putting a spare tire that was good for maybe fifty miles - enough to get you to a service station. I think it was a dumb idea. anymore I think it is a regular tire.
> 
> by the way - have we hear from gigi lately?
> 
> sam


Sam, I don't think they put ANY spare tire in cars any more. I still have the donut and it has about 500 miles on it. When Greg and Trish bought their car last summer there was no tire included. Rationale: everyone has a cell phone now and can call AAA or one of the road emergency groups. At least that's what the Ford people told them.


----------



## iamsam

we got that yesterday siouxann - a real pain in the butt. hopefully that is the last for the year but I'm not holding my breath. --- sam



siouxann said:


> The snow is falling, covering the ice and sleet already on the roads and walks. There have been lots of accidents on the interstates in the area. Haven't heard of any fatalities, but lots of work for insurance companies and body shops. So far, we have only about 2 inches, but are scheduled for 4-6 inches before it's all over. YECH!


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> that's a good Pennsylvania dutch word kate - I didn't know they used poke in Scotland - I grew up calling a paper bag a poke. --- sam


Think it's general in Scotland, and must have been in use in the old days in England too, hence sayings like 'buying a pig in a poke' ( presumably not a paper poke though!)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I like my rocks and dirt (xeriscaping). It only makes sense when water is so precious. I keep my "pretty plants" inside so I can water and it doesn't take much.


I originally had the parking strip with things that would grow without any but natural rain water. The city disturbed it when fixing a water line (not in front of my house, but they stored things on my lot... DH replaced it all with sod... Well, we do have several wide areas of paving stones for people to get to sidewalk from parked cars. I also had almost eliminated or had plans for eliminating all the front and one side is all gravel. No grass in the back, just pool and plantings and did have plantings behind fence. Now taken over with grass because SOMEBODY cut all the ground cover to the ground...... I used to do yard work every morning. No more. I get too not. I just want to do pretty things now and DH doesn't do any yard work....


----------



## iamsam

the squares look great Julie - lucky you to have all five done - I have just one done - best get busy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> I originally had the parking strip with things that would grow without any but natural rain water. The city disturbed it when fixing a water line (not in front of my house, but they stored things on my lot... DH replaced it all with sod... Well, we do have several wide areas of paving stones for people to get to sidewalk from parked cars. I also had almost eliminated or had plans for eliminating all the front and one side is all gravel. No grass in the back, just pool and plantings and did have plantings behind fence. Now taken over with grass because SOMEBODY cut all the ground cover to the ground...... I used to do yard work every morning. No more. I get too not. I just want to do pretty things now and DH doesn't do any yard work....


I know what you mean. I'd like ground cover but it just won't grow; the soil is poor, poor, poor. I tried making a compost pile but things just mummified (I'd have to water *that*, too)! I do all my gardening indoors; I'm trying to get some edible things going, but I don't have much at the moment. That's one reason I want to move back east...


----------



## jheiens

TNS said:


> But as I told Sam, I did have to "adjust" it a bit. Needed a few extra to stop the corners being pointy! Now I have to try to explain my pattern on the info. to accompany it.


*Knitters*

Please don't make assumptions of required info if I haven't asked for it. When in doubt, ask me, PLEASE.
You don't have to explain anything. All I've asked for, beyond your name and that of the yarn, is the name of the pattern, if it has one and the name of the pattern stitch, if it has one. These would allow any questions to be asked, if clarification or direction is needed. Many of us are driving ourselves crazy over getting the correct size; let's not add to the problems by dreaming up more than has been asked.

I would not have asked for a standardized size if it weren't necessary in order to have some semblance of order in helping me to join them into an attractive project to compliment your contributions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242729-1.html

I just posted a 'Workshop Happenings' - there is information about 
the headings - watched topics, new posts etc on KP.. As well as the Panda workshop which will open tomorrow night and Start the following morning.


----------



## iamsam

it is good to get it out sometimes Julie - it allows you to look at it - acknowledge it and maybe let it go - granted - the scars are still there but for me it was easier to live with and my treatment was not near what you put up with. I weep for you and for woman like you - no one deserves to be treated like that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was writing somewhere, that I am sure the problem arose because of Bronwen being taken from me at 12- Her father had finally succeeded in his ten year battle to wrest them from me- but Mwyffanwy bested him by insisting that they go into fostercare- but she was 15 and it did not rupture our relationship the same way. And besides which she asked to come home when only 16 1/2 - In my opinion a lot of Bronwen's issues come from her enforced weaning at 13 months. I had gone to Auckland for the abortion I insisted on, because I was so horrified that I had conceived again in such 'un-loving' - I was very much influenced by the trend at the time that said two babies was enough- and three was irresponsible to the planet, plus with Chris bashing me up, I was truly worried for my sanity- I had had such a terrible run through Bronwen's early months when he was bashing me, and psychologically not just physically- and trying to use me as the excuse not to be at work on time- he would sneak back into the house, just when I thought 'thank God' he is away at last. And I would be sobbing with relief that it was at least just me and the kiddies- and he would come in the back door all false concern 'oh Julie I knew you were not coping' I shouldn't have left you'. GRRRRRR. Terrible times
> When I got home from the Clinic in Auckland- I had been away only 23 hours- he informed me Bronwen was weaned. The baby was howling for the breast, but I did not have any fight left in me, and let him think that he had succeeded. When I wept for what I had done his solution was to get me pregnant again. That was when I went on the Depo provera. Because I knew it was just not a possibility- and I had to start work within a fortnight, because he had found this job so he could prove I was no good as a mother and he was a wonderful father and people used to believe him. Terrible times. I bled for over 6 months until one of the girls at work told me to go to a doctor because she was so sure I should not still be bleeding. Work was what saved us in the end though, because having normal interactions with people pointed out to me at last how very abnormal things were at home...
> Bronwen at two started to articulate what her father was telling them - like one day when I was cleaning the guinea pig cage, 'Mummy, Daddy says we must spank you if you don't clean the guinea pig cage'...
> She was far too young to know what the trauma was triggered by- Mwyffanwy at 5 knew. and suffered too...
> That was when I asked for membership of the Quaker Meeting, because I knew they would not accept violence...
> when I tried to get the police to intervene- their reaction was is he holding a gun to you? Is his finger on the trigger? Because he was too devious to use his gun- he Chinese burned me, twisted my ankle in rage once, another time booted me out the door- and when I tried to run away caught me and booted me back into the house. Through all this my poor darling Mwyffanwy was in terror, unable to sleep, and far too frightened to let on that she was awake- till years later... He specialised in charging at me roaring like a bull- would get me in a so called fireman's lift and charge around with me draped over his shoulder - then fling me into an armchair or onto the double bed- so I did not bruise. But this is why Bronwen is scarred. And sadly has totally forgiven her father- because of my supposed 'mental illness'. Who knows if the family will ever let me live that one down.
> I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, vent away, everyone needs to at times and you don't have anyone close by to vent to, we don't mind being your shoulder. 
Hugs and Love


----------



## iamsam

very funny june - thanks for sharing. --- sam



jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I thought everyone would enjoy a chuckle.
> Junek Two old Jewish men, Sid and Abe, are sitting in a Mexican restaurant one day.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> it is good to get it out sometimes Julie - it allows you to look at it - acknowledge it and maybe let it go - granted - the scars are still there but for me it was easier to live with and my treatment was not near what you put up with. I weep for you and for woman like you - no one deserves to be treated like that. --- sam


Sam - the Tea Party is so lucky to have your as our host. You have, by your inate kindness, made it possible for many of us 
to let go of some things that have affected our lives in a negative way, as you have developed a feeling of acceptance and love. I applaud you.


----------



## iamsam

I thought you were getting two of them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The panel is just over 21 stitches, so there's a lot of plain knitting. The trickiest stitch is a sk2p, and it doesn't happen often, so I think it works for lots of knitters. At least I hope so! I made progress on the sleeve last night, and so far I'm quite pleased. Of course, I couldn't do it without all my cheerleaders here.
> 
> I've settled on Millie for the puppy's name (Millie Margaret the Magnificent, in full, LOL). Just have to figure out how to get her home! She still needs to stay with Mama for at least two more weeks, anyhow.
> 
> Marilyn, Dintoo, Sharon, Sandi/Alan, and anyone else in need, I'm sending healing thoughts.
> 
> Still have about 8 pages to catch up on.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I thought you were getting two of them. --- sam


That is my plan--but the one was the only one who needed a name--the brown is Peanut. I knew that right away.  I haven't gotten a proper picture of Peanut yet.


----------



## iamsam

at least he got the rod up. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Honestly, men!!!!! DH is hanging a curtain rod for me in the living room. He decided it needed a middle bracket... (It doesn't) and chiseled a hunk out of the nice wide window molding that matches the paneling. It will be covered by the curtain, since I'm not going to have the middle bracket... But hate when he destroys something that is part of the house. Now we will have to leave that rod up when we sell and most people would not want a window treatment there on the patio door from the living room.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> You'll have to bury the bodies deeper next time! :lol:


hee hee I guess I will maybe move further out in the swamp and put a rock on them. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> at least he got the rod up. --- sam


True... And we did end up,with the middle brace because these are sheerer than what I had so we are up to 6 panels and will probably add two more. I actually like looking through them to the back and you can't see in regardless.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love my neighbor. He just called to see if we wanted to go to Cafe de Brazil for dinner..... (Very like Foco de Cho). I will be able to get my meat fix for the next couple of months. It will require face, hair and decent clothes and I only have 45 minutes so off I go.


----------



## iamsam

making me blush Shirley - but my entire being repels injustice to anyone - and I am so glad all of us have created a space where we feel safe to bare our souls and know we will be excepted. cudos to all of us. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam - the Tea Party is so lucky to have your as our host. You have, by your inate kindness, made it possible for many of us
> to let go of some things that have affected our lives in a negative way, as you have developed a feeling of acceptance and love. I applaud you.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> making me blush Shirley - but my entire being repels injustice to anyone - and I am so glad all of us have created a space where we feel safe to bare our souls and know we will be excepted. cudos to all of us. --- sam


As this is a public forum, who knows how many others will be affected by the wonderful things that happen to us all here.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> making me blush Shirley - but my entire being repels injustice to anyone - and I am so glad all of us have created a space where we feel safe to bare our souls and know we will be excepted. cudos to all of us. --- sam


And you have such a nice way of putting it so as not to offend but let people know when they have overstepped....


----------



## Tessadele

Dreamweaver said:


> And you have such a nice way of putting it so as not to offend but let people know when they have overstepped....


I agree with this entirely. Well done, Sam.

Tessa


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> very funny june - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend sent this to me this morning and I thought everyone would enjoy a chuckle.
> Junek Two old Jewish men, Sid and Abe, are sitting in a Mexican restaurant one day.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny!!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver wrote:
And you have such a nice way of putting it so as not to offend but let people know when they have overstepped....



Tessadele said:


> I agree with this entirely. Well done, Sam.
> 
> Tessa


The atmosphere Sam creates makes it easy to share and be comforted as well as comfort each other.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

Shrove Tuesday tomorrow. Does anyone else have pancakes on the menu?


----------



## martina

Julie, life has been very hard for you at times, and still is, but we are here for you. Children can have a very distorted view of the facts , try to make sense of them and then decide that is the truth. Unfortunately that is not always what is the truth. Perhaps your relationship will improve, and you are, and seem always to have done the best you could at the time with what was available. So take care of yourself and enjoy what is enjoyable in your life now, forgive yourself for any mistakes you may have made, and realise that a lot of us are helped by what you tell us, and by your being on here.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Getting set to fix a little supper - I just wanted to say thanks to all for the support - Alan has had a better day today - which he was due for - and I was certainly ready myself!!! Julie - your squares look great - I really need to get started on some myself...I hope everyone is staying warm with the winter storms and cooling off from the summers heat. You are all in my thoughts - luv - AZ


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> at least he got the rod up. --- sam


 :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> With that cold, snowy picture, hot coffee is definitely needed.
> Good morning, CAren.
> Junek


Hot tea was drank after coming in from taking the photos.


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> Shrove Tuesday tomorrow. Does anyone else have pancakes on the menu?


Bacon pancakes with maple syrup. I am using a gluten free waffle receipt for the pancakes. I will use coconut oil instead of the vegan butter.

VEGAN GLUTEN FREE OATMEAL WAFFLES
It isnt brunch without waffles. Dont ask questions.
￼
What do they taste like? Awesome in the mouth
A crispy on the outside, tender on the inside vegan + gluten free waffle thats lightly sweet and incredibly satisfying. Healthy enough for a weekday breakfast and special enough for a weekend brunch.
Author: Minimalist Baker
Recipe type: Breakfast
Cuisine: Vegan, Gluten Free
Serves: 5-6 waffles
INGREDIENTS
1 1/4 cup almond milk + 1 tsp white or apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup melted vegan butter, such as Earth Balance
1 1/2 tsp pure vanilla extract
2 Tbsp agave nectar or maple syrup
1 cup brown rice flour
1/2 cup gluten free rolled oats
1/2 cup potato starch (not flour)
scant 1/4 cup tapioca flour
1 Tbsp flaxseed meal
pinch salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
2 Tbsp sugar
Powered by Swoop

INSTRUCTIONS
Combine almond milk and vinegar in a large liquid measuring cup and let set for a few minutes to curdle/activate. Then add melted butter, vanilla extract and agave nectar and whisk. Set aside.
Add dry ingredients to a large mixing bowl and whisk until well combined.
Add wet ingredients to dry and mix until well incorporated. Let set for 10-15 minutes while your waffle iron preheats. (I set mine to 4 out of 5 for a crispier waffle, but adjust yours according to preference.)
Once waffle iron is ready, generously coat with non-stick spray or vegan butter and pour on about 1/3 cup of batter. Cook according to manufacturer instructions and then remove and place on a baking rack in a 200 degree oven to keep warm. Do not stack and instead keep them in a single layer to ensure crispiness remains.
Serve immediately with desired toppings. Store leftovers in a freezer safe bag and reheat in the toaster for best results. Will keep in the freezer for up to a couple months, although theyre freshest within the first couple weeks.

NUTRITION INFORMATION
Serving size: 1 waffle Calories: 329 Fat: 9 g Carbohydrates: 57 g Sugar: 6 g Sodium: 200 mg Fiber: 2.5 g Protein: 3 g


----------



## pacer

Julie...your squares look beautiful. When they are all sewed together they will no longer curl. I love the colors as well. You should hold your head up high as you have done well by them. Ringo looks very content.

Jynx...Sorry to hear of your sickly cat. What a beautiful cat too. 

I have not read much tonight. Praying for all who are sick and those who have difficulty with the challenging weather we are having.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, he and my DH are cut from the same cloth..DH was putting up shelving in the family room and since it's partial sub-ground level, there is a ledge that goes all around the foundation portion....this ledge is one long stained piece of wood about 10" wide...so when he came to that portion with the shelves instead of making the cut out of the shelf board, he cut a big notch in the foundation and ledge!! So he notched the permanent piece; not the temporary piece. I'll have to keep that area filled with stuff if we ever go to sell the house. And yes, Sam, the shelves did get put up and I'm happy about that.

l


Dreamweaver said:


> Honestly, men!!!!! DH is hanging a curtain rod for me in the living room. He decided it needed a middle bracket... (It doesn't) and chiseled a hunk out of the nice wide window molding that matches the paneling. It will be covered by the curtain, since I'm not going to have the middle bracket... But hate when he destroys something that is part of the house. Now we will have to leave that rod up when we sell and most people would not want a window treatment there on the patio door from the living room.


----------



## sassafras123

Don't know about pancakes tomorrow. But we are having breakfast for supper as I got wonderful raisin bread at the bakery in Bishop yesterday. French toast. Yum.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Mary -- I hope you are feeling better.



pacer said:


> Julie...your squares look beautiful. When they are all sewed together they will no longer curl. I love the colors as well. You should hold your head up high as you have done well by them. Ringo looks very content.
> 
> Jynx...Sorry to hear of your sickly cat. What a beautiful cat too.
> 
> I have not read much tonight. Praying for all who are sick and those who have difficulty with the challenging weather we are having.


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, your response to Julie was better than I could say.
Sam, I can't stand victimization either, having been in an abusive marriage. And yet I try and teach my spondees in AA that the first time something occurs you are the victim. After that you become part of the problem by staying. Police seem to be better informed about abusive marriage today than 35-40 years ago. There are also safe homes for women and children today. So a lot more help for women to make wiser choices than when I or Julie lived through our experiences. My ex also weaseled custody of my children. Sexually abused girls while he had custody which I didn't know for years.

My get up and go got up and left. I did take Maya on 45min. Walk. She finally found that sticks are like balls. Can't tell you how many sticks I've thrown before this day. She was so proud of herself. Walking proudly with stick in mouth.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Sam, I don't think they put ANY spare tire in cars any more. I still have the donut and it has about 500 miles on it. When Greg and Trish bought their car last summer there was no tire included. Rationale: everyone has a cell phone now and can call AAA or one of the road emergency groups. At least that's what the Ford people told them.


Mine came with a spare tire and an air pump to pump it up with after it has been put on.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from a cold Great Bend where it is currently -22C/-8F at 08:05. The sun is shinning so it looks like it would be much warmer.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy gong out for those in need. Warming gentle hugs for all.


Love the leather cup holder. Is it holding a pint mason jar?


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had some of those baskets & read if you put a disposable diaper in the bottom, under the dirt, it will hold access water so you don't have to water so often. I also saw in one of the seed catalogues, Stokes I think, that they sell a roll of stuff, same as the diapers you cut to fit the baskets. I tried it last summer & it helped alot.


The diapers work really well. I have used them for years and I can buy a package at the dollar store much cheaper.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Sounds like I will need to buy some disposable diapers. The lack of rain is really a problem. We may not be able to water at all.


All you need are the cheap ones they work as good as the pricer ones.


----------



## pacer

No time to catch up tonight. My washing machine got fixed today so I did a few loads of wash. I asked my DH what they said was wrong with it and he responded, "he came, he saw what was wrong with it, he fixed it, he left." Maybe the boys will know more information. I will check with them later as they are both out right now. 

Take care everyone. Drive safely if you must be out and about.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:



> Hi Mary -- I hope you are feeling better.


I am feeling better. I even went to the gym and worked out for the 1st time in over two weeks. Best be getting some sleep or I might get sick again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & TNS, the squares you posted are lovely. I cannot wait to see the completed blanket.
> 
> Caren & Purplefi, lovely photos again. The African violet is so pretty. I haven't had one of them for many years. The only flowering indoor plants I seem to do well with are Chistmas cactuses, they seem to love my livingroom.
> Caren the drifts are sure getting deep around your yard, will be no end of water when the big thaw finally comes.
> 
> The water will flood a few areas but won't likely last very long. Then is will dry up, the pond will look like someone pulled the plug. I fit is anything like last year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> I am feeling better. I even went to the gym and worked out for the 1st time in over two weeks. Best be getting some sleep or I might get sick again.


Good to hear....was getting very worried about you. Hope you get a good night's rest and that you're not having to work too many overtime hours. And, hopefully, the drives to and from work haven't been too horrendous.


----------



## martina

I had a call from the agent today to say that the viewer isn't buying my house due to her niece working nights and that it is across from a nursery and a school. Well, that is in the description, so why on earth bother viewing? oh well, on we go. Better luck next time, maybe. 
As for the squares, well I am feeling rather guilty as so many people have worried so much about them, it was meant to be a fun way that we could all join in a fun event , not a trial. So please everyone relax about it. I have an easier idea for next time, but will keep it to myself unless asked. 
The weather is getting through to many of us, we need Mother Nature to settle down and get us some decent weather. 
My continued prayers for all in need of them, and my best wishes to all with good news. 
My son's partner has promised me caramel pears next time I visit. Really looking forward to that. All I need now is for the trains to be running again and I am off up there. Looks like it will be mid April before that happens. 
I now have a question for you all from me and my sister. 
How is it that no matter how much yarn or fabric you use, you still have no more space , no empty baskets or shelves etc.? Does anyone know?


----------



## Bulldog

I am home from my little getaway! When I left Kelseys it was lightly snowing with drizzling rain. My car doors were frozen shut. My SIL loaded up all but what I had to have this morning, but Kelsey and I still like to have froze finished and programming Lucy (my GPS). She really wanted me to stay another day and I would have had I not had the Drs appointment at 11:00. I am so directionally challenged, but Lucy got me where I was going both ways.
I had such a wonderful time with my daughter. We all went to see Nonstop with Liam Niesen and it was an awesome action packed movie. They had so many good movies playing. The kids wanted to take me back, but I talked them into renting movies as I knew the boys had their nine weeks tests to study for. They are such kind, thoughtful, respectful young men. My daughter is such a good little Mom and I adore my SIL. They have a Lab (Black), a Yorkie (black), and a yellow cat. I had so much fun with them. They stay right with the family. SIL gave the Lab a pill which Vet prescribed for nerves at bedtime, since he put Hunter in the room with he and my grandson, Austin. Hunter usually sleeps at the end of Kelsey and Lees bed, so he would have gotten upset. Gizmo, the Yorkie slept with Kelsey and I. He is so much fun.
My friend, Trishas little granddaughter, Kendal was diagnosed with Neurofibromatosis and will have surgery Wednesday morning. They are going to drill a hole in her vertebrae to drain the fluid off her brain. Please continue to pray with me for this precious little red headed girl.
Jynx, my heart goes out to you for having to make the decision to send Buddy to the Rainbow Bridge, but dear heart, this is the most loving thing you can do to your sweet furbaby. I completely empathize with you. Your yarn is beautiful. Cant wait to see the scarves you turn out and other goodies. Sorry you had such a bad trip back home. It was windy today and fought it all the way.
Julie, I am very saddened your daughter has not looked out for her mother. Children are wiser than one might think in abusive situations and can see for themselves the reality behind closed doors. Shame on her. I know this will must have hurt your daughter who was left out. This was either cruel or unwise thinking on your Moms part.
Margaret, cant wait to see your Kaffee Fassett finished. Way beyond my skills.
Marilyn, my goodness sweet lady, you have had your cup full to overflowing. Please rest and take care of yourself. Ray is getting good care and you will be his caregiver when he comes home. You will need to be rested to meet his needs then. It sounds like you have very loving, considerate, helpful children. Let them take care of things for you.
Kate, my heart goes out to you and your family. I had many little patients go through them as well as my own daughter, so I completely understand. You must grieve, as this was a life that was lost. God has a way of caring for little ones who have special needs that even we dont know about. Prayers ongoing for you and yours.
Josephine, I just love your violets. I dont have a green thumb on me and if I did I still couldnt have flowers as my two cats will eat anything green.
Sandi, prayers continue for both you and Alan and all the struggles you and he have gone through with this devastating illness.I know every aspect of your psyche has been drained from all the issues you have had to face with this horrendous disease and its treatment.
Sharon, sweetie, post when you can. Dont worry when you cant. You will always be in our hearts and the warriors will always lift you up. Back pain is so very painful.
So glad to get word from Melody.
Will continue to try and catch up. Welcome to all those I have missed as I have skimmed to try and catcu up. Oh, Gwen, relieved you had good report. I love you all to the Moon and BackBetty


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hey everybody!! How goes it? I wasn't on much yesterday, decided I wanted a day to read and managed to enjoy reading all day and evening.
> Went and got our taxes done today, good thing I went to H&R as she found things I'd have never thought of, then I got the plane tickets for June 10 to go get Carly and come back, all on the same day. She will fly home by herself with attendant assist.
> David is home until Wednesday, so that means he won't be home until Saturday at the soonest,  Oh well, could be worse. We took Marla over to the Chinese restaurant for lunch, made Davids day, he loves Chinese food, especially if they have the Chinese red pepper oil on the table. lol
> LOL!! David just looked over and asked if I was writing a novel. So with that, I have a lot of pages to get caught up on, think I'll read backwards.
> Hugs


I have not been on much yesterday or today. Yesterday enjoyed time doing not much of anything. found some music I hadn't heard in a long time. Today had planned on catching up but Seth had other plans for me. got to re watch a few races and listen to more music. Seth is getting pretty good at singing along with some of it. 
Finding extra money is always a very good thing. :thumbup: Good to get your tickets ahead of time, I have found that out. 
Will be nice having David home until wednesday :thumbup: but not so much that he will be gone until saturday Long nights again this week for the most part here. YUM Chinese mmm one of our favorites, crispy duck with crab stuffing. Need to learn how to make that. 
Sometimes a book is needed :wink: :wink: 
hugs back to you


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> I ought to apologise for venting- I know it is all a long time ago- but the scars remain...


My dear Julie, I know by this time a lot of others have said what i want to say, but i will add my love and hugs anyway. You could write a book! What horrible times you have lived through and here here you are helping and comforting others. Bless you and know you are admired, respected, and loved by these good people all over the world.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I had a call from the agent today to say that the viewer isn't buying my house due to her niece working nights and that it is across from a nursery and a school. Well, that is in the description, so why on earth bother viewing? oh well, on we go. Better luck next time, maybe.
> As for the squares, well I am feeling rather guilty as so many people have worried so much about them, it was meant to be a fun way that we could all join in a fun event , not a trial. So please everyone relax about it. I have an easier idea for next time, but will keep it to myself unless asked.
> The weather is getting through to many of us, we need Mother Nature to settle down and get us some decent weather.
> My continued prayers for all in need of them, and my best wishes to all with good news.
> My son's partner has promised me caramel pears next time I visit. Really looking forward to that. All I need now is for the trains to be running again and I am off up there. Looks like it will be mid April before that happens.
> I now have a question for you all from me and my sister.
> How is it that no matter how much yarn or fabric you use, you still have no more space , no empty baskets or shelves etc.? Does anyone know?


Sorry to hear the house didn't sell. It was silly of them to even look if they knew there was a nursery and school across the road. 
Some good weather would be very nice for you, get things dried up some. 
Oh carmel pears sound divine, lucky you. Mid April sounds so far off at the moment, hopeful time will pass quickly. 
I personally think my yarn and material reproduce when ever it looks as if I might be using it up. I seem to be buying new buckets and baskets without buying any yarn.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Love the leather cup holder. Is it holding a pint mason jar?


I wish it was mine but it was nicked form a friend online. Yes it is holding a pint mason jar, they make wonderful mugs. I used them for the longest time. the teens still do from time to time.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> But as I told Sam, I did have to "adjust" it a bit. Needed a few extra to stop the corners being pointy! Now I have to try to explain my pattern on the info. to accompany it.


I never remember to write things down when I make them up. oh no just realized that I haven't written down the number of stitches I cast on.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Scars like that do last forever. I am so sorry you and the children had to experience such violence. I don't see how Bronwen can take her father's side since she saw what he put you through. It is a good thing that she was able to forgive him, but at the same time, you should be forgiven also and not made to still be accountable for things beyond control. Of course, one never knows how our children will actually treat us when we are in need. Prayers are with you.


It is very common for the children to take the abusers side in these situations. I have seen it happen more often than not. Many times when they are older they will sort out the truth, it is still hard for them to accept in their mind that they were wrong for all those years. I have a friend whom blamed her mother for years after her parents split up. When her father died she was talking with family that knew the real situation even after they had told her the truth she wouldn't believe them.She said how could she have been so wrong all this time after all she was there and they were not. When someone stays in a violent relationship the children are often angry that the one being abused didn't leave and take them away from it. They don't understand it isn't that easy because to a child or teen it should be easy. After all don't we tell our children if they don't like a situation change it or stay away from it. Personal experience I have gone though with my own, had to listen to being asked "WHY did you stay so long?" The hardest thing to try and explain. Not all of them have forgiven me, but that is ok. The scars will always be there, I have learned from them. 
I do not mean to upset or offend in any way, this is just my feelings about the topic. I have no hard feelings towards my children that have said it was my fault.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & TNS, the squares you posted are lovely. I cannot wait to see the completed blanket.
> ...
> Julie, they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, if that is the case you have had enough trials & tribulations to be the strongest woman on Earth. I truly hope things start going better for you. It is time you have had some good luck.
> You commented you were still havingtrouble with your teeth, can you go back & get them re-fitted again? My mom had trouble with her bottom ones & never did wear them.I don't know how she could stand having only top teeth.
> ...


I think you either learn to take what life throws at you, or you go under! It is vital to find your sense of humour!
I did try (as an aside) to ring Melody today, but she must have been out of earshot- hopefully she will be back online soon.

I find wearing only the top set to be a major no go! I wonder if your Mom ate like that- I could not!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel very ordinary, Sue and rather lack lustre a lot of the time!


Ordinary is not what you are, you are a wonderful and amazing person. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## flyty1n

siouxann said:


> Sam, I don't think they put ANY spare tire in cars any more. I still have the donut and it has about 500 miles on it. When Greg and Trish bought their car last summer there was no tire included. Rationale: everyone has a cell phone now and can call AAA or one of the road emergency groups. At least that's what the Ford people told them.


I have always driven VWs and they have always come with a real tire. I believe that if you request, they will gladly have the spare be a real, honest to goodness tire. I would consider, when you buy your next vehicle, demanding that the salesperson do this. They get their wheels and tires at a very good rate so should not object.


----------



## tami_ohio

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll mention that to him... Not so sure he could handle this on a grill though...... (Forgive my spelling errors... I've spotted two already... typing without a good light is not great.)


I could bring my induction single plate stove! And an extension cord.........


----------



## RookieRetiree

I feel for everyone who has ever suffered insult or injury at the hand of anyone...especially someone who was supposed to love and take care of you. I pray for the scars to heal and I also pray that for anyone currently in the situation to have the support needed to make the necessary changes.



NanaCaren said:


> It is very common for the children to take the abusers side in these situations. I have seen it happen more often than not. Many times when they are older they will sort out the truth, it is still hard for them to accept in their mind that they were wrong for all those years. I have a friend whom blamed her mother for years after her parents split up. When her father died she was talking with family that knew the real situation even after they had told her the truth she wouldn't believe them.She said how could she have been so wrong all this time after all she was there and they were not. When someone stays in a violent relationship the children are often angry that the one being abused didn't leave and take them away from it. They don't understand it isn't that easy because to a child or teen it should be easy. After all don't we tell our children if they don't like a situation change it or stay away from it. Personal experience I have gone though with my own, had to listen to being asked "WHY did you stay so long?" The hardest thing to try and explain. Not all of them have forgiven me, but that is ok. The scars will always be there, I have learned from them.
> I do not mean to upset or offend in any way, this is just my feelings about the topic. I have no hard feelings towards my children that have said it was my fault.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> . Personal experience I have gone though with my own, had to listen to being asked "WHY did you stay so long?" The hardest thing to try and explain. Not all of them have forgiven me, but that is ok. The scars will always be there, I have learned from them.
> I do not mean to upset or offend in any way, this is just my feelings about the topic. I have no hard feelings towards my children that have said it was my fault.


I so understand. In my case I was the child in an abusive family and I resented that my Mom didn't 'save us' until I reached the age where I faced that fact that in that day and age there was no place to take us and no help- Also she was my step mother and she was afraid of losing us. Children don't always see things clearly -- they feel fear, or insecurity and the one they blame is the one who they count on the most, for not 'saving' them from the abuser (in my case mostly verbal - but devastating to Mom and us). At least that was the way it was for me and my sister. I agree l00% Caren. It is easy for a child to judge, but they don't live in the same mind set. Often abused women are beaten down physically or verbally until they have no confidence to leave.


----------



## jheiens

martina said:



> As for the squares, well I am feeling rather guilty as so many people have worried so much about them, it was meant to be a fun way that we could all join in a fun event , not a trial. So please everyone relax about it.
> How is it that no matter how much yarn or fabric you use, you still have no more space , no empty baskets or shelves etc.? Does anyone know?


Thank you, Martina, for your calming words.

*Now, sisters and brothers, did you get that? *This is not an exercise in futility. We are looking to create a fun time to be enjoyed by anyone who wants to join in the good times. We hope that any and all will come to feel that they are a vital part of the activities going on next fall.

Please feel free to join us, if you feel like it. If you have any question, please PM me at *jheiens*.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cute June....made me chuckle.


jknappva said:


> A friend sent this to me this morning and I thought everyone would enjoy a chuckle.
> Junek
> 
> Two old Jewish men, Sid and Abe, are sitting in a Mexican restaurant one day.
> Sid asks Abe, "Do you know if any people of our ancestry were ever born and raised in Mexico ?"
> 
> Abe replies, "I don't know, let's ask our waiter."
> 
> When the waiter arrives, Abe asks, "Are there any Mexican Jews?"
> 
> The waiter says, "I don't know senor, I ask the cooks.
> 
> " He returns from the kitchen after a few minutes and says,
> 
> "No senor, the cook say no Mexican Jews."
> 
> Abe isn't satisfied and asks, "Are you absolutely sure?"
> 
> The waiter, realizing he is dealing with "Gringos" replies,
> 
> "I check once again, senor," and goes back into the kitchen.
> 
> While the waiter is away, Sid says, "I find it hard to believe that there are no Jews in Mexico. Our people are scattered everywhere."
> 
> The waiter returns and says, "Senor, the head cook Manuel, he say there is no Mexican Jews."
> 
> "Are you certain?" Abe asks again. "I just can't believe there are no Mexican Jews!"
> 
> "Senor, I ask EVERYONE," replies the exasperated waiter.
> 
> "All we have is Orange Jews, Grape Jews, Prune Jews, Tomato Jews and Apple Jews, but no Mexican Jews."


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Lovely squares & lovely dog, I"ll have to get going on mine if I'm going to get them done in time. I'm still thinking what to knit, not good at making my mind up. If i do them in aran, what size needles do you think i should use?
> 
> Went for my diabetes test today, went quite well but I came away with a diet sheet, Wonder why!!!
> 
> Tessa


I go by the suggestion on the ballband! Fortunately for me my tension seems pretty average.
I used 5.5mm needles for the peacock coloured squares.
5 mm for the green.

May be they hand the sheet out to all diabetics?


----------



## mjs

Glennys 2 said:


> I have a question. A couple of months ago when we were talking about breads and giving wonderful recipes I think that there was a recipe for gluten-free bread. Does anyone remember when that was or where I can find the recipe?


America's test kitchen has a gluten free cookbook out now. Some really interesting information there.


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 22 and I have a long way to go, but it's bed time! Prayers for all who need, hugs, best wishes, ect. It's going to be a cold night. Stay warm, cool, dry, wet, as the needs be.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Well, maybe we'll be given an option for invisible ink as well as 'color'? :roll: :roll:
> Must admit, the tags are fun now I've been shown how they work :lol: :lol:


they are, aren't they


----------



## Sorlenna

I have one sleeve now--so on to the next one.  It's coming together. I hope to have this one blocked this weekend.

I'm also thinking of some spring short sleeved sweater...we'll see after I get through the next part of the list.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> the squares look great Julie - lucky you to have all five done - I have just one done - best get busy. --- sam


I could have kept going, but thought I better keep to the number requested!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it is good to get it out sometimes Julie - it allows you to look at it - acknowledge it and maybe let it go - granted - the scars are still there but for me it was easier to live with and my treatment was not near what you put up with. I weep for you and for woman like you - no one deserves to be treated like that. --- sam


It certainly felt therapeutic getting it out of my system, this morning. One odd thing with abusers, they are often in total denial, Chris has himself convinced we would still be together, had 'they found the right drug, sooner'. One's self esteem reduces to near zero, which possibly explains why so many don't get out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, vent away, everyone needs to at times and you don't have anyone close by to vent to, we don't mind being your shoulder.
> Hugs and Love


Thanks so much, Kaye- you are a good friend! Hugs for you all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - the Tea Party is so lucky to have your as our host. You have, by your inate kindness, made it possible for many of us
> to let go of some things that have affected our lives in a negative way, as you have developed a feeling of acceptance and love. I applaud you.


This is so true!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Back from a fantastic dinner complete with delicious desserts and a nice bottle,of wine. They said it was to celebrate our 50th..... Now how is that for neighbors? They really are our alley kids and as good to us as out per own children. 

In fact, I told them about Livey's need to raise money for Germany and he said he would let her take orders for flats of flowers and sell them to her wholesale.... She would buy for $9. And sell for $18. I'll bet she can sell 50 flats easy......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dreamweaver said:


> Back from a fantastic dinner complete with delicious desserts and a nice bottle,of wine. They said it was to celebrate our 50th..... Now how is that for neighbors? They really are our alley kids and as good to us as out per own children.
> 
> In fact, I told them about Livey's need to raise money for Germany and he said he would let her take orders for flats of flowers and sell them to her wholesale.... She would buy for $9. And sell for $18. I'll bet she can sell 50 flats easy......


EDIT... Maybe I forgot to mention that she is going to play volleyball there in July and stay with a host family and do a little sightseeing as well Dre'a will probably fly over with her and take Rachel as well. They will have to stay independent of Livey. It will be a bit of a graduation present for Rachel....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness I've finally caught up. Can't believe it is just Monday night here and we are already at 80 pages. 

Julie the squares are perfect and thank you for doing them! I've got to take a picture of mine and get them posted to Joy. Perhaps I can get it done this week. It has a been one thing or another keeping me from getting to the post office the past two weeks.

I'm tired and headed on to bed. Hugs to all and also prayers for healing and energy sent to those who need it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Returned home to sad news. Dre'a had called at 7:30... The vet had just called her and he had lost Buddy. Dre'a took it pretty hard because she had thought she would get a call earlier and they would have a chance to see him and say good-bye. I know the vet was trying his hardest to save him. Rachel doesn't even know yet because she has a friend visiting and Dre'a wanted to wait until the friend was gone to tell her. I wonder if I can find some pussy willows to be delivered tomorrow..... It is sit and stitch tomorrow but not sure I can bring myself to go... Sure will miss that sweet boy....


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, life has been very hard for you at times, and still is, but we are here for you. Children can have a very distorted view of the facts , try to make sense of them and then decide that is the truth. Unfortunately that is not always what is the truth. Perhaps your relationship will improve, and you are, and seem always to have done the best you could at the time with what was available. So take care of yourself and enjoy what is enjoyable in your life now, forgive yourself for any mistakes you may have made, and realise that a lot of us are helped by what you tell us, and by your being on here.


Having my little dog lightens my days- it is so neat, how a dog just loves you, give them food and water, and they give you their loving. I have hopes that Bronwen will eventually see that things are maybe a little different from what she has been led to believe. Part of the problem is that her life is just so busy- occasionally I get it right and she will open up- that feels good.


----------



## Dreamweaver

tami_ohio said:


> I could bring my induction single plate stove! And an extension cord.........


Sounds like a plan........


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Getting set to fix a little supper - I just wanted to say thanks to all for the support - Alan has had a better day today - which he was due for - and I was certainly ready myself!!! Julie - your squares look great - I really need to get started on some myself...I hope everyone is staying warm with the winter storms and cooling off from the summers heat. You are all in my thoughts - luv - AZ


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:



> Julie...your squares look beautiful. When they are all sewed together they will no longer curl. I love the colors as well. You should hold your head up high as you have done well by them. Ringo looks very content.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pacer! 
For some reason I suddenly thought of Spider, I wonder how they are both faring?


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, your response to Julie was better than I could say.
> Sam, I can't stand victimization either, having been in an abusive marriage. And yet I try and teach my spondees in AA that the first time something occurs you are the victim. After that you become part of the problem by staying. Police seem to be better informed about abusive marriage today than 35-40 years ago. There are also safe homes for women and children today. So a lot more help for women to make wiser choices than when I or Julie lived through our experiences. My ex also weaseled custody of my children. Sexually abused girls while he had custody which I didn't know for years.
> 
> My get up and go got up and left. I did take Maya on 45min. Walk. She finally found that sticks are like balls. Can't tell you how many sticks I've thrown before this day. She was so proud of herself. Walking proudly with stick in mouth.


It is so awful what can happen. Had similar issues with the older one- and had another run around from the police. I thought it best to let things drop, rather than making the little girl dredge it all back up- Goodness knows what is the wisest decision.


----------



## pammie1234

Jynx, I am so sorry for your loss and Dre'a and the GKs. I know how hard it is. It will take time. 

Off to bed. Prayers and hugs to all. Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Grannypeg

As always Sam, a wonderful opening with quite an array of recipes. How do you do it? Not much knitting I am afraid. I either have tendonitis or tennis elbow in the right arm - the one with the completely dislocated rotator cuff - quite sore to say the least. Can only knit a few rounds on a sock at a time - not going to win any prizes catching up on ufo's. However, in the meantime back into painting and card making.

Peggy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> EDIT... Maybe I forgot to mention that she is going to play volleyball there in July and stay with a host family and do a little sightseeing as well Dre'a will probably fly over with her and take Rachel as well. They will have to stay independent of Livey. It will be a bit of a graduation present for Rachel....


That sounds like a great trip, what a lovely grad gift. Does Rachel know what she will do after graduation?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds like a great trip, what a lovely grad gift. Does Rachel know what she will do after graduation?


She will be off to college. She has not decided definitely which one, as she has been accepted at several but is leaning towards Univ. of Texas in Austin at the moment....


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sad and fond farewell to Buddy...he was much loved.



Dreamweaver said:


> Returned home to sad news. Dre'a had called at 7:30... The vet had just called her and he had lost Buddy. Dre'a took it pretty hard because she had thought she would get a call earlier and they would have a chance to see him and say good-bye. I know the vet was trying his hardest to save him. Rachel doesn't even know yet because she has a friend visiting and Dre'a wanted to wait until the friend was gone to tell her. I wonder if I can find some pussy willows to be delivered tomorrow..... It is sit and stitch tomorrow but not sure I can bring myself to go... Sure will miss that sweet boy....


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Returned home to sad news.


{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm going to finish this sleeve and then MUST get to the remaining commissions. I want them off my list, and they should be quick if I just get going again. 

Now, though, bed time. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> She will be off to college. She has not decided definitely which one, as she has been accepted at several but is leaning towards Univ. of Texas in Austin at the moment....


Austin is quite far from you, I'm sure you will miss seeing her so often.

Sorry about the loss of the cat, the girls will miss him.


----------



## iamsam

thank you jynx - appreciate the kind words. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> And you have such a nice way of putting it so as not to offend but let people know when they have overstepped....


----------



## iamsam

does that make Wednesday ash Wednesday? --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Shrove Tuesday tomorrow. Does anyone else have pancakes on the menu?


----------



## iamsam

i'll be there early. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Bacon pancakes with maple syrup. I am using a gluten free waffle receipt for the pancakes. I will use coconut oil instead of the vegan butter.
> 
> VEGAN GLUTEN FREE OATMEAL WAFFLES


----------



## iamsam

I am in sympathy with you and jynx - both times sounds unnecessary - I would have been upset also. one should never fool around with permanent parts of the house. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, he and my DH are cut from the same cloth..DH was putting up shelving in the family room and since it's partial sub-ground level, there is a ledge that goes all around the foundation portion....this ledge is one long stained piece of wood about 10" wide...so when he came to that portion with the shelves instead of making the cut out of the shelf board, he cut a big notch in the foundation and ledge!! So he notched the permanent piece; not the temporary piece. I'll have to keep that area filled with stuff if we ever go to sell the house. And yes, Sam, the shelves did get put up and I'm happy about that.
> 
> l


----------



## iamsam

that saddens me joy - and awareness has come a long way which it should - there are still too many women in situations like you and Julie were that need help. let's home they have the strength to get out. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Carol, your response to Julie was better than I could say.
> Sam, I can't stand victimization either, having been in an abusive marriage. And yet I try and teach my spondees in AA that the first time something occurs you are the victim. After that you become part of the problem by staying. Police seem to be better informed about abusive marriage today than 35-40 years ago. There are also safe homes for women and children today. So a lot more help for women to make wiser choices than when I or Julie lived through our experiences. My ex also weaseled custody of my children. Sexually abused girls while he had custody which I didn't know for years.
> 
> My get up and go got up and left. I did take Maya on 45min. Walk. She finally found that sticks are like balls. Can't tell you how many sticks I've thrown before this day. She was so proud of herself. Walking proudly with stick in mouth.


----------



## iamsam

glad you are home safe and sound - it sounds as though Kelsey and sil love having you around - as well they should. hope your weather is better than our although the weather map tonight showed the new Orleans could go below freezing tonight - that should freeze the king cakes. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> I am home from my little getaway!


----------



## iamsam

hopefully we will see a picture of it - please. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have one sleeve now--so on to the next one.  It's coming together. I hope to have this one blocked this weekend.
> 
> I'm also thinking of some spring short sleeved sweater...we'll see after I get through the next part of the list.


----------



## iamsam

i'm so sorry jynx - it is hard to give up a member of the family and that is what they are. healing energy to you and yours. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Returned home to sad news. Dre'a had called at 7:30... The vet had just called her and he had lost Buddy. Dre'a took it pretty hard because she had thought she would get a call earlier and they would have a chance to see him and say good-bye. I know the vet was trying his hardest to save him. Rachel doesn't even know yet because she has a friend visiting and Dre'a wanted to wait until the friend was gone to tell her. I wonder if I can find some pussy willows to be delivered tomorrow..... It is sit and stitch tomorrow but not sure I can bring myself to go... Sure will miss that sweet boy....


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> Love my neighbor. He just called to see if we wanted to go to Cafe de Brazil for dinner..... (Very like Foco de Cho). I will be able to get my meat fix for the next couple of months. It will require face, hair and decent clothes and I only have 45 minutes so off I go.


Enjoy your carnivorous feast! What fun.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - the Tea Party is so lucky to have your as our host. You have, by your inate kindness, made it possible for many of us
> to let go of some things that have affected our lives in a negative way, as you have developed a feeling of acceptance and love. I applaud you.


I heartily agree with you Shirley. Thank you Sam, for being you and being there for us all.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> I never remember to write things down when I make them up. oh no just realized that I haven't written down the number of stitches I cast on.


I got this WRONG, you don't need to explain the pattern just name it if its a known one. Im so sorry for causing more anxiety about the squares


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> SugarSugar glad your daughter had a lovely day, but what a shame she was so unwell later. At least the end is now in sight for her.


 :thumbup: We got to 34c today and it is still 29c at 8pm. It feels terribly hot. I though we were finished with hot hot.


----------



## sugarsugar

Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The ex lived there for about three/four years he used talk of the 40 degree drop in temperature they had one day while he was there.


Yep, that sounds possible, I am only an hour from there. When we get a cool change, we really get one. LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a and cloudy Surrey. Started sewing together the aran jacket and it's looking good and an now finishing a shawl. I also crocheted a facecloth yesterday.

Just had a panic phone call from DD. LM's wobbly tooth has come out, but she swallowed it!!! Major drama. I now have to dash down town and pick up a present from the tooth fairy. We are on school pick up tonight and will be making pancakes with the gks. Hope she has recovered by then.

Jynx, so sorry about Buddy. 

Martina, sorry about the house sale and hope you can get to London soon.

Sorry, I haven't had time for catch up but I am thinking of you all.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.

Shrove Tuesday photos...


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, I thought I had better post now before I fall asleep. I am way behind still on this TP, but I am thinking of you ALL. 
I slept 9 hours last night after only ONE hour on Sunday night.
Still tired though. Oh well.
I have to tell you all something funny. Yesterday my neighbour from across the road told me she had popped in last week to see my next door neighbours (in their late 70s, nice but very sticky nose, they think they are on a "need to know basis"). Anyway they asked the other neighbour... "Has Cathy had a baby?" :shock: :shock: Ha ha ha toooo funny. They have obviously seen baby things on my clothes line. For heavens sake I am 54 years old!! So now they know. I wish they would just ask me if they think they NEED to know something.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


They look great Julie! And look at Ringo, very cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i'll be there early. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon pancakes with maple syrup. I am using a gluten free waffle receipt for the pancakes. I will use coconut oil instead of the vegan butter.
> 
> VEGAN GLUTEN FREE OATMEAL WAFFLES
> 
> 
> 
> I'll set a place for you and make extras for you to take home. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome I thought seems how it has been awhile since i was out there I see what it was like. The snow is my biggest learning challenge this year. Some of the photos look not so good. Tramping in the snow was so worth it. I have a couple photos of Luna being Luna as well. She finds bones no mater where she digs in the yard.


Gosh! When will it start to warm up a bit there? Beautiful to look at, but it must be quite a challenge to deal with all that snow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow - that looks like a great shower and a fun party. The food items look great and are making me hungry this early in the morning. All went well except her getting sick -- hope it's settled back down again.



sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poor LM---hope she got over it quickly. Our tooth fairy only brought money that was put under the pillow...but they had magical powers and knew even if there wasn't an actual tooth under there that one had come loose and come out.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cloudy Surrey. Started sewing together the aran jacket and it's looking good and an now finishing a shawl. I also crocheted a facecloth yesterday.
> 
> Just had a panic phone call from DD. LM's wobbly tooth has come out, but she swallowed it!!! Major drama. I now have to dash down town and pick up a present from the tooth fairy. We are on school pick up tonight and will be making pancakes with the gks. Hope she has recovered by then.
> 
> Jynx, so sorry about Buddy.
> 
> Martina, sorry about the house sale and hope you can get to London soon.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't had time for catch up but I am thinking of you all.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Shrove Tuesday photos...


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I got this WRONG, you don't need to explain the pattern just name it if its a known one. Im so sorry for causing more anxiety about the squares


You didn't cause any anxiety, I like to have the stitch count for my own references. The one stitch I'm using is possibly going to end up being used in a top for a friend of mine. All of my square patterns will be from the 365 knitting stitches a year calendar. A good way to try new stitches out. I am currently working on April13th, Lacy Checks.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


The sweets look yummy, glad things went well. What a nice lot of gifts, the mobile is just like the one my oldest granddaughter had.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Amazing what conclusions people can come to....and glad you think it's funny. But, I believe neighborhoods are like their own little towns---and every town has to have the busy body. I'm afraid in our neighborhood, it's my DH...he loves to be out talking to everyone and finding out what's going on and loves to be the first to know. I'm the opposite - I figure if they need or want me to know something, they'll seek me out to tell me. The wife of our next door neighbor and I chuckle each time we see our husbands huddled over the fence -- they always look so serious like they're solving the world's problems. They're good neighbors---we're lucky to have them.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I had better post now before I fall asleep. I am way behind still on this TP, but I am thinking of you ALL.
> I slept 9 hours last night after only ONE hour on Sunday night.
> Still tired though. Oh well.
> I have to tell you all something funny. Yesterday my neighbour from across the road told me she had popped in last week to see my next door neighbours (in their late 70s, nice but very sticky nose, they think they are on a "need to know basis"). Anyway they asked the other neighbour... "Has Cathy had a baby?" :shock: :shock: Ha ha ha toooo funny. They have obviously seen baby things on my clothes line. For heavens sake I am 54 years old!! So now they know. I wish they would just ask me if they think they NEED to know something.


----------



## sugarsugar

siouxann said:


> Never apologize for venting, Julie! I just wish we were closer so that I could give you a warm and gentle hug. You have really had it rough, and have still come out of it with a compassionate heart. {{{JULIE}}} Best I can do right now, but when I get to NZ . . .


I agree, you sure have gone through an awful lot.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> The sweets look yummy, glad things went well. What a nice lot of gifts, the mobile is just like the one my oldest granddaughter had.


 :thumbup: My DD loves Winnie the Pooh, she also got a winnie the pooh cot quilt and a pram blanket.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow - that looks like a great shower and a fun party. The food items look great and are making me hungry this early in the morning. All went well except her getting sick -- hope it's settled back down again.


Thanks, she is... so far so good. She was better as soon as they got the drip in and gave her anti nausea through that, but we had to wait for 3 bags of fluid to go through also. Clearly she doesnt drink enough either. But constant vomiting does NOT help at all.
We had 5 games at the baby shower and nearly everyone played. It was a great afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cloudy Surrey. Started sewing together the aran jacket and it's looking good and an now finishing a shawl. I also crocheted a facecloth yesterday.
> 
> Just had a panic phone call from DD. LM's wobbly tooth has come out, but she swallowed it!!! Major drama. I now have to dash down town and pick up a present from the tooth fairy. We are on school pick up tonight and will be making pancakes with the gks. Hope she has recovered by then.
> 
> Jynx, so sorry about Buddy.
> 
> Martina, sorry about the house sale and hope you can get to London soon.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't had time for catch up but I am thinking of you all.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Shrove Tuesday photos...


Good morning Purple. Do post a photo of the aran jacket, please.

Poor LM, hope she will be calmed down by the time you get her. I best get myself moving or the teens will be out the door without pancakes. Maybe I should wait and serve them for dinner instead.

Gentle peaceful healing hugs to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Purple, the buds make me hope that our Spring isn't too far away - but I'm afraid we're at least 6 weeks before we see the snow gone and the green come peeking through. I have three different seed catalogs sitting by my chair and I'm getting my order ready -- I'll probably get the order sent off next week. Maybe having the indoor plants will make Spring come sooner?


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh! When will it start to warm up a bit there? Beautiful to look at, but it must be quite a challenge to deal with all that snow.


It needs to start soon the teens are not happy with it being so cold. I like colder weather but I miss my gardens, just not the heat. The snow is not bad unless it is blowing around. This year we have been lucky for the most part the snow has not been overly packy which makes shoveling easy.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I had a call from the agent today to say that the viewer isn't buying my house due to her niece working nights and that it is across from a nursery and a school. Well, that is in the description, so why on earth bother viewing? oh well, on we go. Better luck next time, maybe.
> As for the squares, well I am feeling rather guilty as so many people have worried so much about them, it was meant to be a fun way that we could all join in a fun event , not a trial. So please everyone relax about it. I have an easier idea for next time, but will keep it to myself unless asked.
> The weather is getting through to many of us, we need Mother Nature to settle down and get us some decent weather.
> My continued prayers for all in need of them, and my best wishes to all with good news.
> My son's partner has promised me caramel pears next time I visit. Really looking forward to that. All I need now is for the trains to be running again and I am off up there. Looks like it will be mid April before that happens.
> I now have a question for you all from me and my sister.
> How is it that no matter how much yarn or fabric you use, you still have no more space , no empty baskets or shelves etc.? Does anyone know?


Martina, I am sorry this viewing has fallen through! As you say, wonder why they bothered! Wishing for lots of new viewers for you as spring progresses, you must be getting tired of being in the 'holding pattern'. I am very frustrated about something,too- but will explain later- I have a lot of pages to catch up!


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie,
> I had a look at the beautiful photos on your link. I usually look at all the posted links if I have time but don't always remember to comment on everything. Sometimes I think if I comment too much you will all think I am long winded so I try to put my multiple comments at the end of my reading session, then I don't always remember everything I wanted to say :roll:


I think there is no such thing as commenting too much at our TP.
LOL. So dont feel that you have to save them up and only post once.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a predawn Great Bend. Where it is -17.7C/0 F at 05:51. The wind chill last night was registering not fit for man nor beast. 

Today is my Chrissy's birthday. They have a half day of school so she is going to lunch with a few of her friends. 

Today's coffee/tea. 

Gentle healing energy going out to those in need. Warming hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Am up to page 70, so not so far behind... for now. Bedtime for me. Take care everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> ...
> My friend, Trishas little granddaughter, Kendal was diagnosed with Neurofibromatosis and will have surgery Wednesday morning. They are going to drill a hole in her vertebrae to drain the fluid off her brain. Please continue to pray with me for this precious little red headed girl...
> Julie, I am very saddened your daughter has not looked out for her mother. Children are wiser than one might think in abusive situations and can see for themselves the reality behind closed doors. Shame on her. I know this will must have hurt your daughter who was left out. This was either cruel or unwise thinking on your Moms part.
> Betty


Prayers for little Kendal.
Glad you enjoyed your visit!
Mum had her reasons for making her Will the way she did, but I agree it was not right to favour one child over the other. But then with her dementia there was nothing further we could do. That is why I am glad my Dad did not make the same mistake with his Will- we talked about it quite a bit before he died- so I know he was concerned at how I would cope. Mum had thought Mwyffanwy would be helped by her father through University- because she was living with her Dad at the time- but that lasted only 10 months.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: My DD loves Winnie the Pooh, she also got a winnie the pooh cot quilt and a pram blanket.


My daughter is a winnie the pooh fan. Her first had winnie the pooh everything. When I had Chrissy she had Paddington Bear stuff, was hard to come by here but I found some. My late niece and her friends found a bunch of little things tooth brush, comb, books to go with what I had gotten.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> My dear Julie, I know by this time a lot of others have said what i want to say, but i will add my love and hugs anyway. You could write a book! What horrible times you have lived through and here here you are helping and comforting others. Bless you and know you are admired, respected, and loved by these good people all over the world.


Bless you, too ! It is very comforting to know that people care, even though we may never meet.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Ordinary is not what you are, you are a wonderful and amazing person. {{{{HUGS}}}}


Caren! you are such a boost for my confidence! Mind you the feeling is mutual- ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))) for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness I've finally caught up. Can't believe it is just Monday night here and we are already at 80 pages.
> 
> Julie the squares are perfect and thank you for doing them! I've got to take a picture of mine and get them posted to Joy. Perhaps I can get it done this week. It has a been one thing or another keeping me from getting to the post office the past two weeks.
> 
> I'm tired and headed on to bed. Hugs to all and also prayers for healing and energy sent to those who need it.


Hope you are still sleeping soundly! I wonder if Sydney has ended up again with Hannah- he is such a lovely puppy!
I will be glad when I have got the squares into the Postal System! Roll on April!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Returned home to sad news. Dre'a had called at 7:30... The vet had just called her and he had lost Buddy. Dre'a took it pretty hard because she had thought she would get a call earlier and they would have a chance to see him and say good-bye. I know the vet was trying his hardest to save him. Rachel doesn't even know yet because she has a friend visiting and Dre'a wanted to wait until the friend was gone to tell her. I wonder if I can find some pussy willows to be delivered tomorrow..... It is sit and stitch tomorrow but not sure I can bring myself to go... Sure will miss that sweet boy....


The pussy willows sound a nice gesture- so hard to lose any pet.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


I am hoping DD is having a better day today!
Lovely cupcakes, and lots of goodies for bubs


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, that sounds possible, I am only an hour from there. When we get a cool change, we really get one. LOL


I guess it is to do with being close to the south coast! Not much but ocean between you and Antarctica.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I had better post now before I fall asleep. I am way behind still on this TP, but I am thinking of you ALL.
> I slept 9 hours last night after only ONE hour on Sunday night.
> Still tired though. Oh well.
> I have to tell you all something funny. Yesterday my neighbour from across the road told me she had popped in last week to see my next door neighbours (in their late 70s, nice but very sticky nose, they think they are on a "need to know basis"). Anyway they asked the other neighbour... "Has Cathy had a baby?" :shock: :shock: Ha ha ha toooo funny. They have obviously seen baby things on my clothes line. For heavens sake I am 54 years old!! So now they know. I wish they would just ask me if they think they NEED to know something.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> They look great Julie! And look at Ringo, very cute.


Ringo is sound asleep again on his other perch- the sheepskin on the sofa!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Poor LM---hope she got over it quickly. Our tooth fairy only brought money that was put under the pillow...but they had magical powers and knew even if there wasn't an actual tooth under there that one had come loose and come out.


my thoughts too- our tooth fairy specialised in tiny hand written notes- the girls loved this!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I agree, you sure have gone through an awful lot.


Hopefully a better person for it all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker solid for nearly two pages! oh well I will head back to bed shortly! Definitely cooler here the house is down to 20 degrees. There is a lot of rain around further south- I am still watering the pots- we have not yet had enough for the rain to be effective.
Enjoy what ever part of the day you are in!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Caren! you are such a boost for my confidence! Mind you the feeling is mutual- ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))) for you too!


Julie you boost my confidence more times than you know. thank you.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Hot tea was drank after coming in from taking the photos.


I'm sure any hot drink would have been welcome.
How are you this morning?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad and fond farewell to Buddy...he was much loved.


It's so hard losing a beloved fur-baby. I know from experience that after grieving for Buddy, a new little fur-baby will definitely heal the hole in their hearts. I got my present darling less than a month after my other fur-baby went across the Rainbow Bridge. She was a God send.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


WOW! Quite a 'spread' and looks like she got a lot of really great gifts.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'm sure any hot drink would have been welcome.
> How are you this morning?
> JuneK


Oh yes any hot drink would have been fine. 
My toes are cold, my nose is stuffy and I have too many things to finish up that I didn't do last night. :-D 
Oh am sorry I am quite fine thank you for asking :wink: Have had a good morning and am in a rather chipper mood despite the toes and nose. Am thinking I should really get something to eat seems the teens wanted pancakes tonight instead of this morning. Gives me time to make shaped pancakes for them.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cloudy Surrey. Started sewing together the aran jacket and it's looking good and an now finishing a shawl. I also crocheted a facecloth yesterday.
> 
> Just had a panic phone call from DD. LM's wobbly tooth has come out, but she swallowed it!!! Major drama. I now have to dash down town and pick up a present from the tooth fairy. We are on school pick up tonight and will be making pancakes with the gks. Hope she has recovered by then.
> 
> OH, my...a swallowed tooth! I'm sure she'll be fine. But how terrible to think the tooth Fairy might overlook her because of it!
> Thanks for the spring-like pictures. I'm wondering if we'll even have summer or spring this year!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Amazing what conclusions people can come to....and glad you think it's funny. But, I believe neighborhoods are like their own little towns---and every town has to have the busy body. I'm afraid in our neighborhood, it's my DH...he loves to be out talking to everyone and finding out what's going on and loves to be the first to know. I'm the opposite - I figure if they need or want me to know something, they'll seek me out to tell me. The wife of our next door neighbor and I chuckle each time we see our husbands huddled over the fence -- they always look so serious like they're solving the world's problems. They're good neighbors---we're lucky to have them.


Here in my apartment building we have a couple of public rooms where people get together. And, believe me, there's a lot of talk. And since everyone is at least 55 and older, sometimes it's far from accurate...all you need is one person who guesses at what they're hearing and you can have some wild tales. I just take it all with a grain of salt and never repeat anything I hear since there's a 75% chance it's wrong.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a predawn Great Bend. Where it is -17.7C/0 F at 05:51. The wind chill last night was registering not fit for man nor beast.
> 
> Today is my Chrissy's birthday. They have a half day of school so she is going to lunch with a few of her friends.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Gentle healing energy going out to those in need. Warming hugs to all.


Please wish Chrissy a very happy birthday from me!
I know she's going to have fun with her friends.
thanks for the cute cups and the delicious looking snack!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes any hot drink would have been fine.
> My toes are cold, my nose is stuffy and I have too many things to finish up that I didn't do last night. :-D
> Oh am sorry I am quite fine thank you for asking :wink: Have had a good morning and am in a rather chipper mood despite the toes and nose. Am thinking I should really get something to eat seems the teens wanted pancakes tonight instead of this morning. Gives me time to make shaped pancakes for them.


A good breakfast will warm your toes and probably help the stuffy nose. Even if it doesn't, it should make you feel better.
Pancakes for supper sounds fantastic!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Picture my sister took out her front door last night. Even for us, it seems this winter will never end.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Please wish Chrissy a very happy birthday from me!
> I know she's going to have fun with her friends.
> thanks for the cute cups and the delicious looking snack!
> Junek


I will do that when she gets home. 
You are most welcome. I thought those were rather cute cups.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> A good breakfast will warm your toes and probably help the stuffy nose. Even if it doesn't, it should make you feel better.
> Pancakes for supper sounds fantastic!
> Junek


A bowl of oatmeal and buttered toast. 
Pancakes will be perfect, seems how Seth will be here again today.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Picture my sister took out her front door last night. Even for us, it seems this winter will never end.
> Junek


What a lovely photo. I am beginning to think the same thing about winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello to all. Getting my morning started with KP pictures and KTP. Loved an Estonian shawl this lady from Portugal knit for her daughter's wedding. Someday......I do so love Estonian lace.

Bulldog, so sorry about friend's daughter. Terrible that the brain is affected and I know there is so much heartbreak there. Prayers and healing wishes. This is a terrible disease.

Sugarsugar, wonderful shower. I used to make profiteroles a long, long time ago. Fun to make and sooooo good. Looks like a wonderful time was had by all and lots of goodies for the wee one.

Dreamweaver, hoping you got some sleep and know it is hard after losing a sweet pet and knowing how your granddaughters are suffering. How wonderful for the upcoming trip for them. Somehow I missed the photo at the game so will have to go looking.

Purple, oh your poor sweet one with a swallowed tooth. Purple Gramma to the rescue with her wings all aflutter. What a precious time this is.

Martina, you don't need to apologize at all. The afghan is a wonderful idea and the great thing is that we are all learning how to do a square to a specific size. Actually a wonderful learning tool. May mean a few headaches along the way but isn't that surprising with our skills. Truly, it has been something we will laugh over for years, the squares that brought us to our knees. Never did any of us imagine it would be difficult at all. Easy peasy.  Thank you so much for thinking of it and I do think this afghan may end up in the Defiance, OH newspaper and of course on KTP/KP. Then of course it will be in some lucky person's home.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We may gripe about it, but in the end we will all love it.

I didn't get my squares finished yesterday, so we will see if I can do it today. Have to do a little research as what I tried to do didn't work. :roll: I should have taken one of the workshops, but it's still there.:thumbup:

My little Katiclaire is having her 7th birthday tomorrow and I haven't knit her skirt. Wish I had done it in dk. I'm not good at getting yarn on sale as the dk would have been better than the worsted but the worsted was on sale. Pattern called for either. Think I will have to go out and buy something. I wanted to go home for my Mom's birthday this week too but yesterday reminded me how the weather can change in a flash and couldn't even see the houses across the yard, so highways would be awful. I know she will understand. I will let her know we can celebrate when I come down later. She is having dreams of taking a trip on the streetcar with her mother (who has been gone about 40 yrs.) up in Toronto on Dundas and down near the lake (Mom has lived in the States since 1956). She told me of this dream in such detail that I know it was extremely realistic. Scares me as I hope it isn't a journey she is going to make soon. Makes me want to leave and drive down now but it just is too cold and weather not good for safety. Kathy, how do you do it?????? So many do it. I know I would have in the past.

Yes Sam, thanks for keeping KTP going and for all the fabulous recipes and love your family and all the goings on. Good down-home mid-west life.

Hugs to all and especially those I didn't mention as you are all special to me.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I am just dropping in to say "hello". I had to go into town for my two-yearly eye test this morning. Although I am very happy with my current glasses, the optician thinks my left eye has worsened and that I need a new prescription. I hadn't been anticipating this expense so soon. On the positive side, the very expensive frames I treated myself to 2 years ago can be reused for the new lens, so I shall not need to buy new frames. 

I am having a quick break before heading off to pick the eldest granddaughter up from school. I don't know whether I mentioned it at the time, but she had an operation on her foot last week, and is still hobbling on crutches, so the walk from the school bus to home is hard for her. Today, she will come back home with me and I plan to get her to work on the pancake batter. She is a keen cook, so I am sure she will enjoy that

Take care of yourselves, everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning from GA. Caren loved the cups and the pancake.
I'm in agreement that winter should be over. One day it is in the upper 60s low 70s and the next in the 20s. We had freeze warnings again last night. It is currently 33F but feels like 22.
Daffodils blooming

Jynx prayers for your DD and GK and of course you at the loss of Buddy. 

Julie you guessed right...Sydney was in the bed with Hannah again this morning. She says he was crying and woke her up so she went and got him and he went right to sleep. HE had HER
trained quite well already...LOL. He really is quite an intelligent dog. Only two accidents in the house so far. Of course we are watching carefully and making sure to take him outside frequently but he does seem to be getting the hang of it. 

I've put a Boston Butt (pork) roast in the crock pot this morning for dinner tonight. Learned from Marianne that if I pour a cola type drink over it to cook in it will be super tender and moist so as usual I've put in a couple of cans of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Almost forgot...Cathy (SugarSugar) the baby shower looks as if it was very nice. The food looks delicious and your DD received a lot of nice gifts. I feel so bad for her having had nausea this whole time pretty much. How dreadful. On the other hand (not wishing her ill) it has made her rely on you quite a bit which may turn out to be a good thing. Has she talked of a name for the baby yet?


----------



## NanaCaren

The cutest pancakes ever and totally calorie free. Free patten

http://amigurumifood.blogspot.com/2014/01/pancakes-amigurumi-free-pattern.html


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Looks great and I do so love his designs. Audio books? I didn't know there was such a thing for knitting.... I have resorted to having a friend or DH read a particularly tricky section when doing something complicated...


Not audio books for knitting- for listening too while I knit- usually i read but this is not conducive to reading at the same time!
I've been doing some here tonight while listening to the cricket. Was going to go to bed but it has got interesting. We are well on top, almost impossible for South Africa to draw the game from here let alone win. Have just picked up the stitches for a v neck and will get the first row done and then return to Kaffe.Or might even go to bed as don't think we will win tonight. But have more than 6 hours of play tomorrow as well.
Funny series we have dominated 2 of the 3 games and South Africa dominated the other one.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they may be travelling via the US, to make us the first stop. Certainly it would be wise with Russia appearing to be going to war over Crimea. Also it will be a big treat for Christchurch to have the Duke and Duchess- Prince George will remain in Wellington at Government House (think I have that right it is also known as Vogel House) with the nanny.


And he is coming here to Adelaide as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The cutest pancakes ever and totally calorie free. Free patten
> 
> http://amigurumifood.blogspot.com/2014/01/pancakes-amigurumi-free-pattern.html


Don't understand but since I did an update I now can't go to any links, well, hardly any. I even did a copy and paste. :roll: I have done some free form pancakes and some were great and some downright funny. Also use cookie cutters and collected many shapes just for that purpose.

Well, I just tried again and got through this time? Oh my but those are cute. Calorie count is perfect. 

I'm off for a while. Lots to do. Need to call the doctor too for more of that Arthroben. Amazing stuff. Oh my goodness, just looked it up online and it is $75. Hope the doctor has it cheaper, but it has helped so much. Can't believe the difference even in my nails. I have done the stairs 5X this week and that is unheard of for years. No pain or swelling today either. I hate to get too excited but this has been progressively getting better. Has helped not just with arthritis but fibro also and no bad side effects. My migraine medication is over $800 but at least I only pay $10 as insurance helps with that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil and Julie, how wonderful to have the prince and his family visit. Will either of you make plans to see them?


----------



## kehinkle

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a predawn Great Bend. Where it is -17.7C/0 F at 05:51. The wind chill last night was registering not fit for man nor beast.
> 
> Today is my Chrissy's birthday. They have a half day of school so she is going to lunch with a few of her friends.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Gentle healing energy going out to those in need. Warming hugs to all.


Happy birthday to Chrissy! Always thought that moms should be included in the wishes for one's birthday so happy day to you, Caren.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> that saddens me joy - and awareness has come a long way which it should - there are still too many women in situations like you and Julie were that need help. let's home they have the strength to get out. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Tuesday morning and I am now in Ft Wayne, IN. They called me for a load picking up in Lebanon, KY that delivered this morning. Roads were pretty good till the parkway ( name escapes me) and the two lane to Lebanon. Luckily had good roads up to here. Daralene, sometimes it's white knuckle driving. Skidded a bit twice yesterday. I just go slow and don't care what others think. Saw two/three vehicles in ditches. Don't want to go there! Had breakfast after delivering and tried to stay in there but my right foot was hurting so came back out to van to take shoe off. Sun has popped out so it is nice; getting some vitamin d.

Oh my, was going to comment on a couple posts but they have slipped my mind. 

I agreed that verbal abuse can be just as devastating as physical. My ex had my self esteem so low that I can't believe how much I have changed in 30 yrs. We divorced in 1984 and I can't believe it has been so long. We have had no contact since '86 and my children haven't seen him since '84. It was his choice not to be in their lives. Not that he didn't try to make it miserable for me even after the divorce. Have always had his address and number so if the DC wanted to they could contact him. Never talked bad about him to them but the girls err old enough to know what was happening. Okay, enough of that.

Saw daffodils along the interstate the other day in KY. Hopefully spring will arrive soon. 

BTW, I've cut my hair. I will post pics as soon as I transfer them from my phone. 

Take care all. Warm hugs and thoughts to all.
Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday to Chrissy! Always thought that moms should be included in the wishes for one's birthday so happy day to you, Caren.


Yes, Happy Birthday Chrissy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> hopefully we will see a picture of it - please. --- sam


I will try and get one before work this morning.

Purple, I hope LM is not too upset about swallowing her tooth. I feel pretty sure the tooth fairy will make it right somehow. 

Our clocks go ahead this Sunday--already--bleah. I wish this Daylight Savings stuff would stop. It messes me up for a good two or three weeks.

Kathy, too funny about the neighbors!

June, though it looks cold, a beautiful picture from your sister. We are cold/gray here but I'm betting we won't get any precipitation. Lately, we never do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathy, that sounds harrowing. Hugs and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. My sister was going to come up and see me and then remembered getting stranded her last winter trip up here. They closed the roads. You stay safe.

So glad you got out of that marriage and have gradually healed your self esteem. Hugs To us you are GREAT!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Julie you boost my confidence more times than you know. thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely photo. I am beginning to think the same thing about winter.


I really shouldn't complain considering how bad a winter you and others to the north and west of me have had. But three snow storms in a month is just unusual for us. And temperatures in low 30's for a high so many days isn't what we expect.
Oh, well, we can only complain about the weather because we sure can't do anything about it.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

A very happy birthday to Chrissy!


----------



## ChrisEl

I have gotten behind herealong with DH I have been busy preparing for and then digging out from the latest snow storm. I am so ready for springor a least no more snow and ice. Heard a weather report which said that because the Great Lakes temperatures are likely to be colder than normal this spring, spring for much of the northern half of the country is likely to be cooler too. At this point Ill take any kind of spring, cool or otherwise. Have enjoyed all the recipes and pictures and am glad to hear that Sydney (such a beautiful dog) is doing well. One of the things I did yesterday was shovel paths in the backyard for our dog (DH took care of the front walks). She doesnt mind the snow, but isnt very tall, so a few paths help her run around outside. Oh yes, I used Shirleys tip about running a tapweve never had trouble with pipes freezing but it has been so cold, and I have been hearing about frozen pipes, so I thought it would be prudent. So far, no problems. I am proud to hear about all of the women who are survivors. At least nowadays there is more help available, and more openness about the problem than there used to be. Though I think women are still somewhat conditioned to be pleasers and that is hard to change.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Caren loved the cups and the pancake.
> I'm in agreement that winter should be over. One day it is in the upper 60s low 70s and the next in the 20s. We had freeze warnings again last night. It is currently 33F but feels like 22.
> Daffodils blooming
> 
> Jynx prayers for your DD and GK and of course you at the loss of Buddy.
> 
> Julie you guessed right...Sydney was in the bed with Hannah again this morning. She says he was crying and woke her up so she went and got him and he went right to sleep. HE had HER
> trained quite well already...LOL. He really is quite an intelligent dog. Only two accidents in the house so far. Of course we are watching carefully and making sure to take him outside frequently but he does seem to be getting the hang of it.
> 
> I've put a Boston Butt (pork) roast in the crock pot this morning for dinner tonight. Learned from Marianne that if I pour a cola type drink over it to cook in it will be super tender and moist so as usual I've put in a couple of cans of Dr. Pepper.


I think those two will make a very handsome team! She is making up for his absent siblings, and his Mom! :lol: 
You have too much winter, and we already are grumbling about the cold windy snap we are having. Yesterday when I went to the city, I left the house with a sweater on, a cowl, and my fingerless mitts- I did need to take them off, later- but everyone was wrapped up!


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> I now have a question for you all from me and my sister.
> How is it that no matter how much yarn or fabric you use, you still have no more space , no empty baskets or shelves etc.? Does anyone know?


Only today I was looking at the space where my 8 ply yarns are and was thinking where on earth the yarn for this Kaffe Fassett had been. All the yarns except for the black came from my stash but I can't see a space. 10 100gm balls have been taken out)


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just dropping in to say "hello". I had to go into town for my two-yearly eye test this morning. Although I am very happy with my current glasses, the optician thinks my left eye has worsened and that I need a new prescription. I hadn't been anticipating this expense so soon. On the positive side, the very expensive frames I treated myself to 2 years ago can be reused for the new lens, so I shall not need to buy new frames.
> 
> I am having a quick break before heading off to pick the eldest granddaughter up from school. I don't know whether I mentioned it at the time, but she had an operation on her foot last week, and is still hobbling on crutches, so the walk from the school bus to home is hard for her. Today, she will come back home with me and I plan to get her to work on the pancake batter. She is a keen cook, so I am sure she will enjoy that
> 
> Take care of yourselves, everyone!


Thinking of glasses- my reading glasses are still AWOL. A real nuisance- because I just cannot afford to replace them at the moment- got to get the teeth paid off first.
Hope you had great fun making the pancakes together- I was so tired when I got home from my outing, I basically just opened tins, and heated!


----------



## jknappva

Saw daffodils along the interstate the other day in KY. Hopefully spring will arrive soon.

BTW, I've cut my hair. I will post pics as soon as I transfer them from my phone.

Take care all. Warm hugs and thoughts to all.
Kathy[/quote]

so glad you had safe travels. I know you prefer to take it easy when all those idiots are speeding...that's probably why they end up in ditches. And why they think 4 wheel drive makes them impervious on ice and snow is beyond me!
Looking forward to seeing your new hairdo!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And he is coming here to Adelaide as well.


good!


----------



## Sorlenna

Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Darowil and Julie, how wonderful to have the prince and his family visit. Will either of you make plans to see them?


depends very much where they will do the 'Walk abouts' I am not very able to stand waiting for hours, so may flag it!


----------



## Pup lover

And none of her business anyway what you choose to use as a name. (Sorry that just struck me wrong when I read it.)



Lurker 2 said:


> We are getting so adventurous in our experiments with colour! Orange for orange aid! Lin, I look at my little Christmas gift, with delight! I am afraid Lurker 2, often shows up on the Home page as the most frequent poster, or one of them- I even got a PM the other day from someone wanting to know why I did not change my user name as it was so obviously 'false'. That I was not lurking at all! Ah but little does she know where I look and choose not to comment!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> And none of her business anyway what you choose to use as a name. (Sorry that just struck me wrong when I read it.)


I thought she had a bit of a cheek!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I guess I'm no longer a Rookie at retirement, but I don't want to change my name either.

Happy Birthday, Chrissy. Hope it's a good one. I plan to make stuffed peppers for dinner so better get a move on.

I didn't sleep but maybe a couple of hours last night so may end up pulling out the pressure cooker to make them quickly later which means I can go back to bed for awhile.



Lurker 2 said:


> I thought she had a bit of a cheek!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess I'm no longer a Rookie at retirement, but I don't want to change my name either.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Chrissy. Hope it's a good one. I plan to make stuffed peppers for dinner so better get a move on.
> 
> I didn't sleep but maybe a couple of hours last night so may end up pulling out the pressure cooker to make them quickly later which means I can go back to bed for awhile.


Hope you manage to get some good sleep- I really enjoy stuffed peppers!


----------



## ptofValerie

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


----------



## Designer1234

I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons. 

I think I am going to like it -


----------



## martina

Well mine isn't my real name, for reasons I won't go into, but any name we choose is fine as far as I am concerned. As for opening cans and just eating , Julie, there is no harm in that as I do it very often with veg in particular . 
Happy Birthday to all celebrating today.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of glasses- my reading glasses are still AWOL. A real nuisance- because I just cannot afford to replace them at the moment- got to get the teeth paid off first.
> Hope you had great fun making the pancakes together- I was so tired when I got home from my outing, I basically just opened tins, and heated!


Oh, I hope you find them soon, Julie. One of the advantages of the specs I have at the moment - varifocals, with transition lenses, which darken in the sun - is that I wear them all the time. I put them on in the morning before I get out of bed, and until the moment when I put the light out at night, they are on my nose! So there is never a risk of losing them. I do worry a little about breakage, though - the smaller grandchildren seem fascinated by them. I have a cheap spare pair for distance vision, so in case of accident to the main pair, I would be able to drive, but I couldn't survive for long without being able to read easily!

Happy Birthday to Chrissy! I hope it will be a lovely day.


----------



## Sorlenna

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


Thank you, and I continue to send healing & positive thoughts your way, dear Valerie.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


You are always in my thoughts- hoping you do get the blood pressure sorted in time! All the best for Tuesday!


----------



## ChrisEl

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


A really lovely pattern...


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Well mine isn't my real name, for reasons I won't go into, but any name we choose is fine as far as I am concerned. As for opening cans and just eating , Julie, there is no harm in that as I do it very often with veg in particular .
> Happy Birthday to all celebrating today.


We are quite happy with that- just as Angora prefers not to use her real name!
And others!
I am very fond of Asparagus in particular- prefer it canned to the wilted 'fresh' that we get for such a short season- spoilt by having freshly cut spears through early spring at Rotokawa.

Thinking of Birthdays, I noticed Grandma Sherry in the list- I don't think I am imagining that she sometimes posts on the KTP.


----------



## ChrisEl

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


I'm sure you will like it! Nice to see a burst of color...everything is white outside...


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I hope you find them soon, Julie. One of the advantages of the specs I have at the moment - varifocals, with transition lenses, which darken in the sun - is that I wear them all the time. I put them on in the morning before I get out of bed, and until the moment when I put the light out at night, they are on my nose! So there is never a risk of losing them. I do worry a little about breakage, though - the smaller grandchildren seem fascinated by them. I have a cheap spare pair for distance vision, so in case of accident to the main pair, I would be able to drive, but I couldn't survive for long without being able to read easily!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Chrissy! I hope it will be a lovely day.


I am not enjoying the situation! It is a real pest, if I am honest- I am having to return books virtually unread! I can handle the computer screen because I can scroll the page, to keep my place!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


Just beautiful. A real show stopper.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> depends very much where they will do the 'Walk abouts' I am not very able to stand waiting for hours, so may flag it!


Well at least you will see it on the news.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


Had to comment on your lovely work with the coat and jacket. Beautiful!!! Love that lining....Wow, you will be hoping for the wind to come along and blow it open.

Good luck with getting the BP down. Marked my calendar for your date and will be praying.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


So lovely Designer. Great colors too and love the combination.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, so sorry you haven't found your glasses. What a pain. Sometimes my go missing too and they are hard to find with no frame around the glass. This has been too long now. Perhaps you will still have them turn up like Sam did...well, not glasses, but still turned up. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Had to comment on your lovely work with the coat and jacket. Beautiful!!! Love that lining....Wow, you will be hoping for the wind to come along and blow it open.
> 
> Good luck with getting the BP down. Marked my calendar for your date and will be praying.


Oh, I knew I'd forgotten something I wanted to say. I like both but really like the jacket--that's something I would wear and it looks oh so comfy.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


Looks like a lovely spread!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I had better post now before I fall asleep. I am way behind still on this TP, but I am thinking of you ALL.
> I slept 9 hours last night after only ONE hour on Sunday night.
> Still tired though. Oh well.
> I have to tell you all something funny. Yesterday my neighbour from across the road told me she had popped in last week to see my next door neighbours (in their late 70s, nice but very sticky nose, they think they are on a "need to know basis"). Anyway they asked the other neighbour... "Has Cathy had a baby?" :shock: :shock: Ha ha ha toooo funny. They have obviously seen baby things on my clothes line. For heavens sake I am 54 years old!! So now they know. I wish they would just ask me if they think they NEED to know something.


Nice to think that they think you're still young enough to have a baby!


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> Hello Sam. The sewing has taken over during the last couple of weeks. Files attached! The coat and jacket are loose-fitting and quite stylish. Hopefully the coat will be useful during the time my right ram will have limited mobility.


Those are great, I love the second one especially.


----------



## martina

I love that orange jacket. Nearly finished it now, haven't you? 
I know that reading glasses can be bought quite cheaply over here., Julie , do you have that there? Also are they covered by your house insurance? Worth checking , if you have it. Lots of people don't. The company I am with at the moment are no use as far as I am concerned and I will not be renewing with them.


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All...just dropping in briefly...the race is on! So far, only one musher has scratched. I don't know the reason why.
Let me catch you up with some that I am watching: Curt (NZ) is in 16th place! VERY impressive for a rookie! He's 175 miles into the race...only 800 more to go!  Chris Turner (Australia) is in 53rd place, Matt (OH) is in 18th, Marcelle (60 y/o rookie from Canada) is 54th, and Bejna (IL) is 34th. Of course, anything can happen....many many miles yet to go!
Farewell Burn is one of the toughest parts of the trail...and it is reported that there is NO SNOW! That makes it even harder. The area of the Burn is near Denali and is a mountainous region....so there are many hills and sharp turns. Hard enough when there is snow...worse without the snow. Hard for those of us in the Midwest & east to imagine during this never-ending winter!

I looked up the populations of the checkpoints that the mushers have passed to date....the restart in Willow has a population of 1,700...after that the populations have been, Yentna-8, Skwentna-90, Finger Lake -2, Rainy Pass-2, Rhon-0. They are headed to Nikolai, with 125 people. Along the way, the checkpoint with the largest population is Unalakleet with 882. Of course, Nome, the end of the race has 3,576 residents.

Miss you all....loving the race....birthday wishes to all...glad all were born! Healing, soothing energies & prayers to those in need. Stay "cool" (or warm , Carol il/oh

PS...my yarn FINALLY came, so I can start my 5th square.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday Chrissy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


From me too!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


It looks lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! Mum by then was beyond being able to change her Will, because she had the dementia by then- but I loved her regardless.
> I have just shot my five squares that are going to be posted, so Joy knows what to expect, the photo with Ringo is a little blurry but it is the better shot of him, on camera the one of the squares alone, is truer to colour- be interesting to see how they post!


Julie, those look fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did a great job on them. And little Ringo just looks so content on his stool. I really had to go searching, couldn't find your squares or Darowils KF. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> My first Kaffee Fassett- had the rib done when I wrote this but the rest has beeen done since. It is actually not that hard once get it established as the pattern repeats (whiel the colour change). So its not like those that you need to follow each row stitch by stitch. But I won't be reading. Using audio books for it. Have about 2 1/2weeks to do it in so will be spending a lot of time on it until then.
> I dolike seeing my wortk in photos- it looks so much better! Looks professional rather than home made (albeit good).


That looks so cool, can't wait to see it grow.


----------



## KateB

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


Hope things sort themselves out before Tuesday. Keep to the quiet life just now, plenty of time for uproarious conduct later! :lol: Take care {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Ah, but in retirement you are busy with things you *want* to do, not things you *have* to do!


~~~Absolutely...and it is SOOOOO much fun! One of may favorite parts of retirement...I do NOT have to answer to a bell! I resist any regular schedule. maybe I will,,,,.....and then, maybe I won't. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


Beautiful colour, Shirley. It looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> are you an "insider" carol - or are you subscribing to something else - I would like to keep track of this - I would love to be in nome to watch the arrivals. --- sam


Yes, I am an "Insider". One of my treats to myself. I get the GPS tracker. It looks different every year. So far this year, I think it was better in the past. But, it is still a neat thing to follow. I am just fascinated by the stories of the various mushers, and totally impressed! One of the ladies I am following this year is Marcella Fressineau...she is 60 years old...and this is her FIRST try at the Iditarod! She is from Canada, so I am keeping track of her for our Canadian KTPers. There is a male musher, Jim Lanier, who is 73 years old! the race is so rigorous and difficult and demanding...I am just in awe of him...actually in awe of ALL the mushers! It's not just the race itself. the preparation and organization required for the race is tremendous. All of the dog's food needs to be shipped in advance to the various checkpoints. If a replacement sled is needed, or they want to change the sled (later in the race they often switch to a lighter, smaller sled), all of this must be packaged and shipped in advance.

Even if you don't become an Insider for pay (you can register for some of the videoes for free), plus there is just lots ot read and learn. I love Zuma's Paws...those are reports written by dogs....very cute!

Hope you do get onto the site and look around....happy mushing! Carol


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Sure, and if you eat it standing up, none of the calories count anyhow!!!! :roll:


~~~I did not know that! That helps a lot! thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

Sorlenna-the sweater will be gorgeous. I can't wait to see it altogether.

Shirley-yoursis lovely also, I love bright colors, too.

Valerie-in my thoughts and prayers now, through surgery and recovery.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


That's a beautiful sweater!! So feminine.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> And none of her business anyway what you choose to use as a name. (Sorry that just struck me wrong when I read it.)


And I thought the same thing. She knows nothing of the situation but I remember well why you chose to change your user name. Some people just don't have enough business of their own so they have to meddle with everyone else.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


I'm sorry to hear about your bp. Hope it will come down so the surgery won't be delayed.
Praying for your good health.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


That is so lovely...I love the color...did you decide not to use the brown for the collar?
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

siouxann said:


> That may be a term local to the area where I grew up, north-central Pennsylvania. Anyone who had a grove of sugar maple trees was said to have a 'sugar bush'. I don't know if that designation is used in other parts of the country. Sorry for any confusion!


 :thumbup: Don't worry... just adding to my pile of bits of knowledge....thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple, the buds make me hope that our Spring isn't too far away - but I'm afraid we're at least 6 weeks before we see the snow gone and the green come peeking through. I have three different seed catalogs sitting by my chair and I'm getting my order ready -- I'll probably get the order sent off next week. Maybe having the indoor plants will make Spring come sooner?


I have been digging through my seeds this morning as I want to plant some stuff this pm if I can manage to dig the trays out of the greenhouse. Mostly petunias & angel trumpets going in now & a couple of early tomatoes, the rest will go in about 3 weeks from now. I have a nice south facing window in my sewing room where things do well until it warms enough to use the greenhouse. I usually order my seeds in January as they give 15% off until Feb 15.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Picture my sister took out her front door last night. Even for us, it seems this winter will never end.
> Junek


What a pretty picture. Even if we are getting sick of it, I always think a fresh white covering looks so pretty.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I agree Kathy!!! So Happy Birthday to Chrissy and to Mom!!!! Which child is Chrissy???? Sun, Mon, Tue, ????


kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday to Chrissy! Always thought that moms should be included in the wishes for one's birthday so happy day to you, Caren.


----------



## AZ Sticks

A new hair do??? How fun. Please be careful on the roads- we worry about you!!!


kehinkle said:


> Tuesday morning and I am now in Ft Wayne, IN. They called me for a load picking up in Lebanon, KY that delivered this morning. Roads were pretty good till the parkway ( name escapes me) and the two lane to Lebanon. Luckily had good roads up to here. Daralene, sometimes it's white knuckle driving. Skidded a bit twice yesterday. I just go slow and don't care what others think. Saw two/three vehicles in ditches. Don't want to go there! Had breakfast after delivering and tried to stay in there but my right foot was hurting so came back out to van to take shoe off. Sun has popped out so it is nice; getting some vitamin d.
> 
> Oh my, was going to comment on a couple posts but they have slipped my mind.
> 
> I agreed that verbal abuse can be just as devastating as physical. My ex had my self esteem so low that I can't believe how much I have changed in 30 yrs. We divorced in 1984 and I can't believe it has been so long. We have had no contact since '86 and my children haven't seen him since '84. It was his choice not to be in their lives. Not that he didn't try to make it miserable for me even after the divorce. Have always had his address and number so if the DC wanted to they could contact him. Never talked bad about him to them but the girls err old enough to know what was happening. Okay, enough of that.
> 
> Saw daffodils along the interstate the other day in KY. Hopefully spring will arrive soon.
> 
> BTW, I've cut my hair. I will post pics as soon as I transfer them from my phone.
> 
> Take care all. Warm hugs and thoughts to all.
> Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I hope you find them soon, Julie. One of the advantages of the specs I have at the moment - varifocals, with transition lenses, which darken in the sun - is that I wear them all the time. I put them on in the morning before I get out of bed, and until the moment when I put the light out at night, they are on my nose! So there is never a risk of losing them. I do worry a little about breakage, though - the smaller grandchildren seem fascinated by them. I have a cheap spare pair for distance vision, so in case of accident to the main pair, I would be able to drive, but I couldn't survive for long without being able to read easily!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Chrissy! I hope it will be a lovely day.


I wear my glasses all day as well. They are bifocals but clear on top. When I first got them the optometrist insisted I try progressive lenses but they drove me crazy, everything was blurred & I was nauseated all the time. Tried for 3 months, then they gave me the bifocals & they are fine. This pair also darken in the sun which is even better. The only thing I wish they would also darken inside the car for driving. I cannot read anything anymore without them, that's why I'm afraid I will have to give up cross stitching soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Only today I was looking at the space where my 8 ply yarns are and was thinking where on earth the yarn for this Kaffe Fassett had been. All the yarns except for the black came from my stash but I can't see a space. 10 100gm balls have been taken out)


I'm telling you the yarn grows, mine fill in spaces all the time.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is going to be beeeautiful!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


I like the sleeve can't wait to see the rest of the sweater.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are in my thoughts -


ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well this is going to be wonderful!!!!!


Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorleena & Shirley, both the sweaters are coming along great, Sorlena love the Lacey pattern.Shirley, the orange is such a bright, cheery, springy color.
Caren, lovely pancakes & coffee. Happy Birthday to Chrissy, howcolors she today? 
Kathy, glad your roads were not too horrific & you got. To the destination safely.

Cathy, you had quite a spread fr the shower & looks like your daughter got lovely gifts. Too bad she got so sick & couldn't enjoy it more. Too funny the neighbor thought you were expecting. Wouldn't that be a nightmare, sure couldn't start over again, I was old enough when my boys were born!

Purplefi, love the irises not surprised there are more purple flowers in your garden., here they boom in June.

Daralene, I'm sure your mom would much prefer you safe & miss her birthday than try to come & get caught on bad roads. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


I'm sure just the stress of worrying about your upcoming surgery is enough to make your blood pressure rise. I hope they can get you sorted out & all goes well. Take care of yourself.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> I agree Kathy!!! So Happy Birthday to Chrissy and to Mom!!!! Which child is Chrissy???? Sun, Mon, Tue, ????


She is tuesday child.


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> :thumbup: Don't worry... just adding to my pile of bits of knowledge....thanks!


When I ripped it out I found I didn't have enough for the other yarn. This looks a bit like it but I liked the other better. Oh well, I bought it in Jasper and they don't have any more.

I think this will look okay once it is finished.


----------



## Designer1234

oops again, a Gwennie


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> She is tuesday child.


 :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

I'm WAY far behind, but had to share this for all the sock knitters:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242836-1.html#4938534

It was on the forum this morning and I caught it in passing. I am so impressed with the way she has done the heel. She said that she will take pictures of the next sock so she can show how to do it.
OK, back to playing catch-up.


----------



## siouxann

TNS said:


> I heartily agree with you Shirley. Thank you Sam, for being you and being there for us all.


and a big AMEN to that!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a pretty picture. Even if we are getting sick of it, I always think a fresh white covering looks so pretty.


And until this winter, we got snow so seldom we always enjoy a beautiful snow scene. And even though all of us are sick of winter, we always enjoy beauty.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> When I ripped it out I found I didn't have enough for the other yarn. This looks a bit like it but I liked the other better. Oh well, I bought it in Jasper and they don't have any more.
> 
> I think this will look okay once it is finished.


I'm sure it will look fine. Just wondered what happened with the brown. Always a nuisance with all the yarn in our stashes, we don't have enough of a particular color!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

It is a tidy looking sock- I know nothing about knitting them, but this heel looks like it would be comfortable!!


siouxann said:


> I'm WAY far behind, but had to share this for all the sock knitters:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242836-1.html#4938534
> 
> It was on the forum this morning and I caught it in passing. I am so impressed with the way she has done the heel. She said that she will take pictures of the next sock so she can show how to do it.
> OK, back to playing catch-up.


----------



## siouxann

Jynx, I'm so sorry about Buddy. He brought you all hours and hours of happiness, so please try to remember him that way.


----------



## siouxann

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, she is... so far so good. She was better as soon as they got the drip in and gave her anti nausea through that, but we had to wait for 3 bags of fluid to go through also. Clearly she doesnt drink enough either. But constant vomiting does NOT help at all.
> We had 5 games at the baby shower and nearly everyone played. It was a great afternoon.


So glad to hear that all went well at the party, and that everyone had a good time. Lovely gifts and lovely food, too! It would be great if they could stop the nausea for her.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> The pussy willows sound a nice gesture- so hard to lose any pet.


So true.


----------



## siouxann

Happy Birthday Chrissy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, so sorry you haven't found your glasses. What a pain. Sometimes my go missing too and they are hard to find with no frame around the glass. This has been too long now. Perhaps you will still have them turn up like Sam did...well, not glasses, but still turned up. LOL


The only thing I know now is they have to be somewhere really silly!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> The only thing I know now is they have to be somewhere really silly!


I once looked everywhere for mine and finally found them on top of the refrigerator...still don't know how they ended up there! :shock:


----------



## Grannypeg

Julie, have you checked the top of your head? Sorry, couldn't resist.  Have found mine there more than once after looking for them.

Peggy

uote=Sorlenna]I once looked everywhere for mine and finally found them on top of the refrigerator...still don't know how they ended up there! :shock:[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I love that orange jacket. Nearly finished it now, haven't you?
> I know that reading glasses can be bought quite cheaply over here., Julie , do you have that there? Also are they covered by your house insurance? Worth checking , if you have it. Lots of people don't. The company I am with at the moment are no use as far as I am concerned and I will not be renewing with them.


No, I was just explaining to someone that I get headaches when I use those simple magnifying glasses, besides they are in the $2 shops, IF I could use them! I can read for short periods of time- provided I put the book/whatever beyond arms length- so it needs to be propped on something. Also have not afforded house insurance for years now- Ringo is as far as I can go for that! Usually the excess is so high it is really debatable how useful it is! Do I remember that you are a bit of a night owl? Hope you are enjoying the evening!


----------



## siouxann

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


So pretty! I hope you will model it for us.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, those look fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You did a great job on them. And little Ringo just looks so content on his stool. I really had to go searching, couldn't find your squares or Darowils KF.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I would not have been much help- I seldom note what page I have posted what image! Ringo really does consider it to be HIS footstool- he knows that he can get away with sleeping on the sofa too, where I have put a piece of sheepskin! darowil's Kaffe Fassett is looking good- and must be a lot bigger by now!


----------



## siouxann

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


That is GORGEOUS to the max!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And I thought the same thing. She knows nothing of the situation but I remember well why you chose to change your user name. Some people just don't have enough business of their own so they have to meddle with everyone else.
> Junek


And had the cheek to PM me!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I once looked everywhere for mine and finally found them on top of the refrigerator...still don't know how they ended up there! :shock:


Only the egg cartons waiting to go into the recycling up there!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Julie, have you checked the top of your head? Sorry, couldn't resist.  Have found mine there more than once after looking for them.
> 
> Peggy
> 
> uote=Sorlenna]I once looked everywhere for mine and finally found them on top of the refrigerator...still don't know how they ended up there! :shock:


[/quote]

sorry! if only it were that simple!


----------



## siouxann

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure just the stress of worrying about your upcoming surgery is enough to make your blood pressure rise. I hope they can get you sorted out & all goes well. Take care of yourself.


Valerie, I do agree with that. Worry can raise BP just as any other stressor can. Take care!!


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> And had the cheek to PM me!


I hope you told her to mind her own business. In the nicest possible way, of course. Hmm,Hmm.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> I hope you told her to mind her own business. In the nicest possible way, of course. Hmm,Hmm.
> 
> Tessa


I was quite polite- but told her I was not prepared to explain my reasons How are you Tessa?


----------



## AZ Sticks

If I lost anything on the top of the fridge I would never find it again..... I'm only 5'1" and need a ladder to clean it off!!


Sorlenna said:


> I once looked everywhere for mine and finally found them on top of the refrigerator...still don't know how they ended up there! :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have finished putting tax paperwork and numbers together. So that will be done in a couple of days. Alan is awake from his "nap" so I need to go spend some time and check up on him. I'll be back later -


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> I'm WAY far behind, but had to share this for all the sock knitters:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242836-1.html#4938534
> 
> It was on the forum this morning and I caught it in passing. I am so impressed with the way she has done the heel. She said that she will take pictures of the next sock so she can show how to do it.
> OK, back to playing catch-up.


What beautiful socks.


----------



## iamsam

I am having a blast. ---- sam



TNS said:


> I heartily agree with you Shirley. Thank you Sam, for being you and being there for us all.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2Do I remember that you are a bit of a night owl? Hope you are enjoying the evening![/quote said:


> Yes, I am a night owl, but it is only10pm here now, so early for me. I have been reading, crocheting and listening to tv, although I watched two programmes. One a repeat of Kirsty's homemade home, the other the second series of the Great British sewing bee. Very interesting tips on there, well on both really. Do you get either in your part of the world. ?


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> If I lost anything on the top of the fridge I would never find it again..... I'm only 5'1" and need a ladder to clean it off!!


 :lol: :lol: , me too! My husband likes to be a smart a-- sometimes & makes a date in the dust up there, he usually back dates it a couple of months to make out like I never clean it.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: , me too! My husband likes to be a smart a-- sometimes & makes a date in the dust up there, he usually back dates it a couple of months to make out like I never clean it.


I think I'd answer that one with a "It's still waiting for YOU to clean it."


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well I spent the afternoon planting several hundred seeds. A month from now I will wonder what was wrong with my head as I will be having trouble finding space for them.
I actually didn't make much of a mess despite the sling. Lol. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

five o'clock and I am just getting online - I am so sleepy today - had a morning nap and could still go back and sleep. not sure what that is all about - took a shower in the hopes it would give me a spark of energy but no luck. maybe my late nights are catching up with me.

I meant to mention before - Julie - on jeopardy last week there was a woman on with the name of myfanwy and alex pronounced it correctly. she was from wales.

on my second square - think it is going to be ok - I am using caron yarn - for acrylic it is nice to work with. nice and soft.

it's been overcst all day - it was to go to -6° last night but with the cloud cover am not sure if it got that low. it is 19° now. Thursday we are to do above freezing a few degrees and then back down below of Friday. Thursday could also see snow showers - hope they miss us.

hickory is wondering where max is - she doesn't know he is seeing someone else and i'm not going to tell her - you know what happens with a woman scorned.

Bentley is still pretty congested but is keeping his pleasant personality - smiles and talks up a storm. he says dada but can't get him to say mama or grandpa. I will keep working on it. lol

all colors of peppers are 4/$5 this week - for some reason they have been relatively cheap right now - a couple of weeks ago they were 10/$10 and #11 was free. usually they are too expensive for me to even think about.

did everyone have pancakes for breakfast today? I had oatmeal - needed something good and hot to warm me up. here is an idea for breakfast that I think would be fun.

Bacon and Egg Breakfast Tarts

Makes 12 tarts
Ingredients 
3 (11 ounce) packages pie crust mix 
3 (6 ounce) packages Canadian-style bacon 
3 cups shredded Cheddar cheese 
12 eggs 
3/4 cup milk 
3/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions
Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C).

Prepare pastry for a one crust pie as directed on package.

Divide pastry into 4 equal parts.

Roll each part into a 6 inch circle on a well floured, cloth covered board with a floured, cloth covered rolling pin.

Fit pastry over backs of large muffin cups (3 x 1 1/2 inch), or 6 ounce custard cups; make pleats so pastry will fit closely.

If using individual pie pans or tart pans, cut circles 1 inch larger than inverted pans, and fit into pans. Prick surface. Place tarts on an ungreased cookie sheet.

Bake until light brown, about 8 to 10 minutes. Cool 5 minutes, and carefully remove from cups.

Reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Place 2 bacon slices in the bottom of each pastry cup.

Sprinkle cheese over the meat, making slight well in centers.

Break 1 egg into each.

Add 1 tablespoon milk into each tart. Sprinkle with nutmeg and pepper.

Place tarts on an ungreased cookie sheet

Bake until eggs are soft cooked, about 15 to 20 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bacon-and-Egg-Breakfast-Tarts/Detail.aspx?src=VD_Summ


----------



## iamsam

looks like she will be well prepared - now all we need is the baby. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, I am a night owl, but it is only10pm here now, so early for me. I have been reading, crocheting and listening to tv, although I watched two programmes. One a repeat of Kirsty's homemade home, the other the second series of the Great British sewing bee. Very interesting tips on there, well on both really. Do you get either in your part of the world. ?


We have had a number of series about houses designed either in unusual places, or out of unusual old buildings, one was called 'Grand Designs' I think, although the one I have glanced at this last week is on turning things like a Land Rover into living quarters. I've not seen either one, that you mention. They put more money into cooking programs and 'reality' TV. We have nothing like the BBC's ad. free programming. When I want a bit of distraction, I have been watching Al Jazeera, but at present that is all the Ukraine crisis. I can take only so much of world happenings! (they do seem to concentrate on disasters). I have a friend who loves 'Emmerdale', I watched for a day or two, but quickly decided I just could not be bothered with it. I used to love 'last of the Summer Wine'!


----------



## iamsam

green grass - I could scream - all I see is white and more white. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a and cloudy Surrey. Started sewing together the aran jacket and it's looking good and an now finishing a shawl. I also crocheted a facecloth yesterday.
> 
> Just had a panic phone call from DD. LM's wobbly tooth has come out, but she swallowed it!!! Major drama. I now have to dash down town and pick up a present from the tooth fairy. We are on school pick up tonight and will be making pancakes with the gks. Hope she has recovered by then.
> 
> Jynx, so sorry about Buddy.
> 
> Martina, sorry about the house sale and hope you can get to London soon.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't had time for catch up but I am thinking of you all.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Shrove Tuesday photos...


----------



## iamsam

some people just think it is more fun to gossip. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I had better post now before I fall asleep. I am way behind still on this TP, but I am thinking of you ALL.
> I slept 9 hours last night after only ONE hour on Sunday night.
> Still tired though. Oh well.
> I have to tell you all something funny. Yesterday my neighbour from across the road told me she had popped in last week to see my next door neighbours (in their late 70s, nice but very sticky nose, they think they are on a "need to know basis"). Anyway they asked the other neighbour... "Has Cathy had a baby?" :shock: :shock: Ha ha ha toooo funny. They have obviously seen baby things on my clothes line. For heavens sake I am 54 years old!! So now they know. I wish they would just ask me if they think they NEED to know something.


----------



## iamsam

I wish - I love pancakes - did you have maple syrup? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I'll set a place for you and make extras for you to take home. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I've half a mind it never will - we will just go from winter to fall into winter again. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Gosh! When will it start to warm up a bit there? Beautiful to look at, but it must be quite a challenge to deal with all that snow.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> five o'clock and I am just getting online - I am so sleepy today - had a morning nap and could still go back and sleep. not sure what that is all about - took a shower in the hopes it would give me a spark of energy but no luck. maybe my late nights are catching up with me.
> 
> I meant to mention before - Julie - on jeopardy last week there was a woman on with the name of myfanwy and alex pronounced it correctly. she was from wales.
> ...


I don't think we get Jeopardy here- what sort of program is it? Mwyfanwy is a bit like Mary in Wales- a very common name! Nice that Alex knew how to say it!


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a number of series about houses designed either in unusual places, or out of unusual old buildings, one was called 'Grand Designs' I think, although the one I have glanced at this last week is on turning things like a Land Rover into living quarters. I've not seen either one, that you mention. They put more money into cooking programs and 'reality' TV. We have nothing like the BBC's ad. free programming. When I want a bit of distraction, I have been watching Al Jazeera, but at present that is all the Ukraine crisis. I can take only so much of world happenings! (they do seem to concentrate on disasters). I have a friend who loves 'Emmerdale', I watched for a day or two, but quickly decided I just could not be bothered with it. I used to love 'last of the Summer Wine'!


Last of the Summer Wine is my favorite of the 'BritComs' that we get here on public TV. Trish and I just love it! One TV show that we have just started getting is one that is from Australia (I think) called 'Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries. If I could be any character on TV, I think I would be Phrynne Fisher!


----------



## Tessadele

AZ Sticks said:


> If I lost anything on the top of the fridge I would never find it again..... I'm only 5'1" and need a ladder to clean it off!!


Snap!

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Last of the Summer Wine is my favorite of the 'BritComs' that we get here on public TV. Trish and I just love it! One TV show that we have just started getting is one that is from Australia (I think) called 'Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries. If I could be any character on TV, I think I would be Phrynne Fisher!


Yes, definitely set somewhere in Australia- but I tend to fall asleep at that time- does not matter how interested I am!


----------



## iamsam

I meant to do the same thing and just skipped over it - a very happy birthday to crissy - hope she loads of fun with her girlfriends. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Please wish Chrissy a very happy birthday from me!
> I know she's going to have fun with her friends.
> thanks for the cute cups and the delicious looking snack!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely photo june - your sister takes the best pictures. please tell her they are enjoyed a lot. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Picture my sister took out her front door last night. Even for us, it seems this winter will never end.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: , me too! My husband likes to be a smart a-- sometimes & makes a date in the dust up there, he usually back dates it a couple of months to make out like I never clean it.


That would only happen once here....if he can reach it so easy - he can keep it clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think we get Jeopardy here- what sort of program is it? Mwyfanwy is a bit like Mary in Wales- a very common name! Nice that Alex knew how to say it!


It's a game show. Contestants are given "the answer," and they have to come up with the question. It's been on for a very long time.


----------



## iamsam

what a great memory though - wish we still had the streetcars - would really save on gas. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Hello to all. Getting my morning started with KP pictures and KTP. Loved an Estonian shawl this lady from Portugal knit for her daughter's wedding. Someday......I do so love Estonian lace.
> 
> Bulldog, so sorry about friend's daughter. Terrible that the brain is affected and I know there is so much heartbreak there. Prayers and healing wishes. This is a terrible disease.
> 
> Sugarsugar, wonderful shower. I used to make profiteroles a long, long time ago. Fun to make and sooooo good. Looks like a wonderful time was had by all and lots of goodies for the wee one.
> 
> Dreamweaver, hoping you got some sleep and know it is hard after losing a sweet pet and knowing how your granddaughters are suffering. How wonderful for the upcoming trip for them. Somehow I missed the photo at the game so will have to go looking.
> 
> Purple, oh your poor sweet one with a swallowed tooth. Purple Gramma to the rescue with her wings all aflutter. What a precious time this is.
> 
> Martina, you don't need to apologize at all. The afghan is a wonderful idea and the great thing is that we are all learning how to do a square to a specific size. Actually a wonderful learning tool. May mean a few headaches along the way but isn't that surprising with our skills. Truly, it has been something we will laugh over for years, the squares that brought us to our knees. Never did any of us imagine it would be difficult at all. Easy peasy.  Thank you so much for thinking of it and I do think this afghan may end up in the Defiance, OH newspaper and of course on KTP/KP. Then of course it will be in some lucky person's home.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We may gripe about it, but in the end we will all love it.
> 
> I didn't get my squares finished yesterday, so we will see if I can do it today. Have to do a little research as what I tried to do didn't work. :roll: I should have taken one of the workshops, but it's still there.:thumbup:
> 
> My little Katiclaire is having her 7th birthday tomorrow and I haven't knit her skirt. Wish I had done it in dk. I'm not good at getting yarn on sale as the dk would have been better than the worsted but the worsted was on sale. Pattern called for either. Think I will have to go out and buy something. I wanted to go home for my Mom's birthday this week too but yesterday reminded me how the weather can change in a flash and couldn't even see the houses across the yard, so highways would be awful. I know she will understand. I will let her know we can celebrate when I come down later. She is having dreams of taking a trip on the streetcar with her mother (who has been gone about 40 yrs.) up in Toronto on Dundas and down near the lake (Mom has lived in the States since 1956). She told me of this dream in such detail that I know it was extremely realistic. Scares me as I hope it isn't a journey she is going to make soon. Makes me want to leave and drive down now but it just is too cold and weather not good for safety. Kathy, how do you do it?????? So many do it. I know I would have in the past.
> 
> Yes Sam, thanks for keeping KTP going and for all the fabulous recipes and love your family and all the goings on. Good down-home mid-west life.
> 
> Hugs to all and especially those I didn't mention as you are all special to me.


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely sorlenna - beautiful work. what a creative mind you have. and then to execute it so beautifully - just wonderful. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


----------



## iamsam

lovely work Shirley - how you do it without a pattern is a puzzle to me - I would never be that brave. love the color - won't lose you in a crowd. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way Valerie - always seems to be something - sure everything will be fine on Tuesday - will you have a lung doctor in the or with you? --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> I was quite polite- but told her I was not
> prepared to explain my reasons How are you Tessa?


I'm quite well. thank you Julie. Spent the day keeping Julian company as he is still in bed & has a bad chest to go with his cold. I had to go out to get him some more medication & the food shopping. It's been an expensive week for me, he usually does the shopping. Still, the one thing we never argue about is money, thank goodness. The one nearest the cash register pays & I'm always leaning on the other end of the trolley.
My poor little GGD has a secondary infection to her virus so she's on antibiotics to help her little lungs recover. She was much better tonight when I phoned & was going to have pancakes for tea. I was surprised that you can't eat with your teeth in, but thinking back it took me a while to get used to mine. They're alright now, the other day I was walking round the house looking for them, only to discover that I had them in!! I wouldn't go out without them, the bottom ones are still my own, and I have a few top ones left on one side.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam

what was the great british sewing bee? --- sam

NOTE just googled it - what fun - having a reality show of sewers.



martina said:


> Yes, I am a night owl, but it is only10pm here now, so early for me. I have been reading, crocheting and listening to tv, although I watched two programmes. One a repeat of Kirsty's homemade home, the other the second series of the Great British sewing bee. Very interesting tips on there, well on both really. Do you get either in your part of the world. ?


----------



## Tessadele

AZ Sticks said:


> That would only happen once here....if he can reach it so easy - he can keep it clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


Excuse my cheek but this requires another "Snap".

Tessa


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> That would only happen once here....if he can reach it so easy - he can keep it clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

jeapordy is a program where there are three contestants - there is a big board showing six catagories with money amounts under it. for instance the contestant might say "world oceans for $200" (if that was the category. the question alex reads is actually the answer - the contestant must give the question. the answer is always professed woth "what is". I enjoy it simply because I like to see how many questions I can answer. I usually get a couple. if you goodle it you will learn more. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think we get Jeopardy here- what sort of program is it? Mwyfanwy is a bit like Mary in Wales- a very common name! Nice that Alex knew how to say it!


----------



## iamsam

we don't get that one - I would love it. --- sam



siouxann said:


> One TV show that we have just started getting is one that is from Australia (I think) called 'Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries. If I could be any character on TV, I think I would be Phrynne Fisher!


----------



## iamsam

the are celebrating their 30th anniversary. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's a game show. Contestants are given "the answer," and they have to come up with the question. It's been on for a very long time.


----------



## Designer1234

*Gypsy cream's workshop is now open*

go to the link under my post and we will see you there! Bob glory is signed in although I haven't had a chance to talk to her so she must be okay!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Happy happy happy Chrissy!

Julie.....so sorry you endured such abuse. But so happy I can call you my KTP sister.Love reading your posts

Sorienna, your sweater is beautiful!

Kathy, be careful driving
Now off to untangle yet again another hank of yarn my boxers got into. Will I ever learn!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I've half a mind it never will - we will just go from winter to fall into winter again. --- sam


I just heard on TV that the Great Lakes have more ice coverage than for more than 20 years, 90.5% coverage, the third highest ever. That may cause it to be a colder than average spring. :roll: something to look forward to :roll:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2014/03/03/great-lakes-ice-coverage-record/5980063/


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. It has been a dry but somewhat chilly day today Collected the gks from school andon the way home sawe three deer in the fields. LM had written a very nice letter to the tooth fairy and Nanna has posted on the way home. LM is fine now and her big brother was very impressed by the fact that she managed to swallow it. We made pancakes and then stuffed our faces! 
Beautiful clear sky and lovely moon on the way home.

Still 10 pages behind. Off to bed shortly


----------



## Bonnie7591

Tessadele said:


> Snap!
> 
> Tessa


Snap???


----------



## Tessadele

ptofValerie said:


> Such lovely work, Sorlenna. The knitting is perfect and the lace panel shows well in your yarn choice. I'm struggling a bit. My blood pressure is higher than the medics would like coming up to surgery so I'm now on two drugs to get it down somewhat. I'm due for 7am admission next Tuesday so there are a few days in which my BP has an opportunity to stabilise. I'll continue this quiet life as that's keeping my lungs stable.


I'm sure the shock & worry of what you have to go through is what has put your blood pressure up. I know my Sis had this last year & hers did the same, but she is as fit as a fiddle again now & you will be soon too. I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday & adding my prayers to the others on here. Keep up the quiet life, I'm sure your lungs will appreciate it. Take care,

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

Angelyaya5 said:


> Happy happy happy Chrissy!
> 
> Julie.....so sorry you endured such abuse. But so happy I can call you my KTP sister.Love reading your posts
> 
> Sorienna, your sweater is beautiful!
> 
> Kathy, be careful driving
> Now off to untangle yet again another hank of yarn my boxers got into. Will I ever learn!


Those dogs look so lovely & contented. How many do you have? I bet they take a fair bit of grooming, they have such lovely coats.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

NOTE just googled it - what fun - having a reality show of sewers.[/quote]Sam.

We've been having a great reality show of sewers here, Sam, mostly with their contents swirling in the floods. Ha, ha.

Tessa


----------



## jknappva

. I can take only so much of world happenings! (they do seem to concentrate on disasters). I have a friend who loves 'Emmerdale', I watched for a day or two, but quickly decided I just could not be bothered with it. I used to love 'last of the Summer Wine'![/quote]

I agree about the world happenings....and even our national happenings. Although lately all of the national has been this winter weather.
Our Public Broadcasting station shows some of the BBC programming. They showed Last of the Summer Wine a few years ago and I loved it. Unfortunately, they decided to no long show it and except for some of the Masterpiece Mysteries, I'm not interested in the others...cannot get interested in "Call the Midwife" and the one about the dr.
Unfortunately, the Masterpiece Mystery that I really love is Sherlock and they only have 3 shows a season and it's not on for a year at the time.
Unfortunately a lot of our stations are going to reality shows. I used to watch the 2 History channels and NAtional Geographic but unfortunately, most of the c***p they're showing now is just that. Can someone tell me what shows about Pawn shops, people hunting alligators in a swamp, men cutting down trees have to do with history!??
Sorry...just venting. It is irritating as much as I pay for cable tv that so often there's nothing on worth watching.
Junek


----------



## Tessadele

Bonnie7591 said:


> Snap???


Snap is what we say here if we mean exactly the same. It is also a card game, you take it in turns to quickly lay cards on top of one another & if 2 of the same come up the first to say "snap" wins the pile. The one to get all the cards wins. It's hilarious & kids love it. Do you play this? It's usually the first card game small children play here.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234

Tessadele said:


> Snap is what we say here if we mean exactly the same. It is also a card game, you take it in turns to quickly lay cards on top of one another & if 2 of the same come up the first to say "snap" wins the pile. The one to get all the cards wins. It's hilarious & kids love it. Do you play this? It's usually the first card game small children play here.
> 
> Tessa


I play it with my granddaughter and husband -- I usually win!!!!


----------



## martina

Tessadele said:


> Snap is what we say here if we mean exactly the same. It is also a card game, you take it in turns to quickly lay cards on top of one another & if 2 of the same come up the first to say "snap" wins the pile. The one to get all the cards wins. It's hilarious & kids love it. Do you play this? It's usually the first card game small children play here.
> 
> Tessa


It is even more hilarious when played with friends after a few glasses of wine!


----------



## jknappva

Angelyaya5 said:


> Happy happy happy Chrissy!
> 
> Julie.....so sorry you endured such abuse. But so happy I can call you my KTP sister.Love reading your posts
> 
> Sorienna, your sweater is beautiful!
> 
> Kathy, be careful driving
> Now off to untangle yet again another hank of yarn my boxers got into. Will I ever learn!


With those faces, it would be hard to stay mad at them. I'm so very fortunate that my cat and my daughter's cat never bother my knitting and yarn since I'm always leaving what I'm working on beside my chair.
Junek


----------



## Tessadele

martina said:


> It is even more hilarious when played with friends after a few glasses of wine!


A great family game for Christmas when you've all had a few. You're supposed to let the kids win sometimes.

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks

Tessadele said:


> Excuse my cheek but this requires another "Snap".
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Tessadele said:


> A great family game for Christmas when you've all had a few. You're supposed to let the kids win sometimes.
> 
> Tessa


Definitely! The more"few" the adults have had, the more the children win anyway.


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> Definitely! The more"few" the adults have had, the more the children win anyway.


right - I have trouble beating her anyway - she is so quick - Pat is a different matter- he is better at checkers but she even beats him sometimes. we are a noisy threesome. She is l0 and once in awhile she 'lets' Poppa win.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> jeapordy is a program where there are three contestants - there is a big board showing six catagories with money amounts under it. for instance the contestant might say "world oceans for $200" (if that was the category. the question alex reads is actually the answer - the contestant must give the question. the answer is always professed woth "what is". I enjoy it simply because I like to see how many questions I can answer. I usually get a couple. if you goodle it you will learn more. --- sam


Alex Trebec is another Canadian who has done well in the States. Nice man,


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm afraid my reflexes aren't very quick - I think the kids game we play is called slap jack - and I was always afraid I would hurt someone hitting their hand.... so I always hesitated and lost!!! What a wimp I was! sorry this should have been in reply to the card games........... I guess I need to go find something easier to do than comment on the forum!!!!


Designer1234 said:


> Alex Trebec is another Canadian who has done well in the States. Nice man,


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> That would only happen once here....if he can reach it so easy - he can keep it clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


That sounds something like mine will do. It helps when you can get a chuckle. I agree - I just leave it and he finally dusts it. He knows he can't win.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Designer1234 said:


> That sounds something like mine will do. It helps when you can get a chuckle. I agree - I just leave it and he finally dusts it. He knows he can't win.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

There are six of us at work and we all brought something for lunch - we had brown and white flour and oatmeal freshly prepared pancakes, sizzle sausages. A large platter of fruit and cool whip for the fruit if anyone wanted it. Also had a large fresh pineapple, cored into rings. I made a Dutch apple cake and also make a custard sauce for it. Washed it all down with a large cup of tea. It was delicious, and fun.

Peggy

did everyone have pancakes for breakfast today? I had oatmeal - needed something good and hot to warm me up. here is an idea for breakfast that I think would be fun.

Bacon and Egg Breakfast Tarts

Makes 12 tarts
Ingredients 
3 (11 ounce) packages pie crust mix 
3 (6 ounce) packages Canadian-style bacon 
3 cups shredded Cheddar cheese 
12 eggs 
3/4 cup milk 
3/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions
Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C).

Prepare pastry for a one crust pie as directed on package.

Divide pastry into 4 equal parts.

Roll each part into a 6 inch circle on a well floured, cloth covered board with a floured, cloth covered rolling pin.

Fit pastry over backs of large muffin cups (3 x 1 1/2 inch), or 6 ounce custard cups; make pleats so pastry will fit closely.

If using individual pie pans or tart pans, cut circles 1 inch larger than inverted pans, and fit into pans. Prick surface. Place tarts on an ungreased cookie sheet.

Bake until light brown, about 8 to 10 minutes. Cool 5 minutes, and carefully remove from cups.

Reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Place 2 bacon slices in the bottom of each pastry cup.

Sprinkle cheese over the meat, making slight well in centers.

Break 1 egg into each.

Add 1 tablespoon milk into each tart. Sprinkle with nutmeg and pepper.

Place tarts on an ungreased cookie sheet

Bake until eggs are soft cooked, about 15 to 20 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bacon-and-Egg-Breakfast-Tarts/Detail.aspx?src=VD_Summ[/quote]


----------



## Tessadele

Bye-byes time, G'night all.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday to Chrissy! Always thought that moms should be included in the wishes for one's birthday so happy day to you, Caren.


Thank you I will pass the birthday wishes on to Chrissy.


----------



## Bulldog

I pray I am in the right place. I am really far behind after leaving town for a few days and trying as I can to catch up. I wanted to take a moment and ask for prayer for little Kendall. The little girl I have been telling you about who has fluid on her brain. She is eight and was a premature twin. They are admitting her at six a.m. in the morning and will be doing a procedure in the morning and go into her brain to drain the fluid. I don't know if this is a shunt as her grandmother is really confused and upset. Please pray for this precious little girl. I will be back on as I can. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Bulldog

I pray I am in the right place. I am really far behind after leaving town for a few days and trying as I can to catch up. I wanted to take a moment and ask for prayer for little Kendall. The little girl I have been telling you about who has fluid on her brain. She is eight and was a premature twin. They are admitting her at six a.m. in the morning and will be doing a procedure in the morning and go into her brain to drain the fluid. I don't know if this is a shunt as her grandmother is really confused and upset. Please pray for this precious little girl. I will be back on as I can. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It's a game show. Contestants are given "the answer," and they have to come up with the question. It's been on for a very long time.


And obviously part of Sam's viewing!


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


Looks like they got lots of cute fun necessary things! I didnt have a shower with any of my three, the first two were close enough pretty much used most everything from first for second. Third was six years after second, talk about starting over. So glad your DD has you and her friends to do that for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> I'm quite well. thank you Julie. Spent the day keeping Julian company as he is still in bed & has a bad chest to go with his cold. I had to go out to get him some more medication & the food shopping. It's been an expensive week for me, he usually does the shopping. Still, the one thing we never argue about is money, thank goodness. The one nearest the cash register pays & I'm always leaning on the other end of the trolley.
> My poor little GGD has a secondary infection to her virus so she's on antibiotics to help her little lungs recover. She was much better tonight when I phoned & was going to have pancakes for tea. I was surprised that you can't eat with your teeth in, but thinking back it took me a while to get used to mine. They're alright now, the other day I was walking round the house looking for them, only to discover that I had them in!! I wouldn't go out without them, the bottom ones are still my own, and I have a few top ones left on one side.
> 
> Tessa


I think that is the answer, Tessa- your bottom ones are your own!- the set I have real problems with is my bottom set- they just do not stay put- even when I am talking- quite embarrassing!

Hope Julian and GGD recover quickly- no fun for the little one being under the weather!


----------



## Pup lover

I've always believed that men "gossip" more than women



RookieRetiree said:


> Amazing what conclusions people can come to....and glad you think it's funny. But, I believe neighborhoods are like their own little towns---and every town has to have the busy body. I'm afraid in our neighborhood, it's my DH...he loves to be out talking to everyone and finding out what's going on and loves to be the first to know. I'm the opposite - I figure if they need or want me to know something, they'll seek me out to tell me. The wife of our next door neighbor and I chuckle each time we see our husbands huddled over the fence -- they always look so serious like they're solving the world's problems. They're good neighbors---we're lucky to have them.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> jeapordy is a program where there are three contestants - there is a big board showing six catagories with money amounts under it. for instance the contestant might say "world oceans for $200" (if that was the category. the question alex reads is actually the answer - the contestant must give the question. the answer is always professed woth "what is". I enjoy it simply because I like to see how many questions I can answer. I usually get a couple. if you goodle it you will learn more. --- sam


 :thumbup: maybe I will give it a miss- I am supposing myself to be working on the guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angelyaya5 said:


> Happy happy happy Chrissy!
> 
> Julie.....so sorry you endured such abuse. But so happy I can call you my KTP sister.Love reading your posts
> 
> Sorienna, your sweater is beautiful!
> 
> Kathy, be careful driving
> Now off to untangle yet again another hank of yarn my boxers got into. Will I ever learn!


They look like butter would not melt in their mouths! Mind you two will often end up in more trouble than one.
Fortunately living where I do, I seldom have to see the children's father- just as well- because he still really irritates me- need to work on that.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> . I can take only so much of world happenings! (they do seem to concentrate on disasters). I have a friend who loves 'Emmerdale', I watched for a day or two, but quickly decided I just could not be bothered with it. I used to love 'last of the Summer Wine'!


I agree about the world happenings....and even our national happenings. Although lately all of the national has been this winter weather.
Our Public Broadcasting station shows some of the BBC programming. They showed Last of the Summer Wine a few years ago and I loved it. Unfortunately, they decided to no long show it and except for some of the Masterpiece Mysteries, I'm not interested in the others...cannot get interested in "Call the Midwife" and the one about the dr.
Unfortunately, the Masterpiece Mystery that I really love is Sherlock and they only have 3 shows a season and it's not on for a year at the time.
Unfortunately a lot of our stations are going to reality shows. I used to watch the 2 History channels and NAtional Geographic but unfortunately, most of the c***p they're showing now is just that. Can someone tell me what shows about Pawn shops, people hunting alligators in a swamp, men cutting down trees have to do with history!??
Sorry...just venting. It is irritating as much as I pay for cable tv that so often there's nothing on worth watching.
Junek[/quote]

I have really enjoyed Call the Midwife! but seldom get around to watching the Dr.- completely forgotten his name - just that he is played by Martin Clunes- right it is Doc. Martin- but you see, I love watching it for the Cornish Village they film it in. Sorry you don't get much on your Pay TV that you like. I have always enjoyed Nature programs. Good thing we have different likes and dislikes- makes the world much more interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> I pray I am in the right place. I am really far behind after leaving town for a few days and trying as I can to catch up. I wanted to take a moment and ask for prayer for little Kendall. The little girl I have been telling you about who has fluid on her brain. She is eight and was a premature twin. They are admitting her at six a.m. in the morning and will be doing a procedure in the morning and go into her brain to drain the fluid. I don't know if this is a shunt as her grandmother is really confused and upset. Please pray for this precious little girl. I will be back on as I can. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


She is in my thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna

I enjoy the Doc Martin series but don't always catch the new episodes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I enjoy the Doc Martin series but don't always catch the new episodes.


They inevitably seem to do lots of re-runs, here!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> They inevitably seem to do lots of re-runs, here!


Here, too, and out of the original order!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Here, too, and out of the original order!


Oh dear, that could be a bit confusing!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Bye-byes time, G'night all.
> 
> Tessa


Good night Tessa, sweet dreams.


----------



## Pup lover

kehinkle said:


> Saw daffodils along the interstate the other day in KY. Hopefully spring will arrive soon.
> 
> BTW, I've cut my hair. I will post pics as soon as I transfer them from my phone.
> 
> Take care all. Warm hugs and thoughts to all.
> Kathy


Cant wait to see your haircut! Glad you are safe.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Snap is what we say here if we mean exactly the same. It is also a card game, you take it in turns to quickly lay cards on top of one another & if 2 of the same come up the first to say "snap" wins the pile. The one to get all the cards wins. It's hilarious & kids love it. Do you play this? It's usually the first card game small children play here.
> 
> Tessa


First time I heard someone say snap was in London, I had to ask what it meant. We played snap all the time as children.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


Lovely!!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I wish - I love pancakes - did you have maple syrup? --- sam


Yes I did Seth helped me make the pancakes. He insisted that I put more syrup on the them. It is nearly gone so I hope it warms soon.


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


Love the design and brown accents!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I meant to do the same thing and just skipped over it - a very happy birthday to crissy - hope she loads of fun with her girlfriends. --- sam


Thank you I will pass the birthday wishes on to her. She had fun didn't say much about it.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I once looked everywhere for mine and finally found them on top of the refrigerator...still don't know how they ended up there! :shock:


I don't know or Not me put them there! :mrgreen:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> five o'clock and I am just getting online - I am so sleepy today - had a morning nap and could still go back and sleep. not sure what that is all about - took a shower in the hopes it would give me a spark of energy but no luck. maybe my late nights are catching up with me.
> 
> I meant to mention before - Julie - on jeopardy last week there was a woman on with the name of myfanwy and alex pronounced it correctly. she was from wales.
> 
> on my second square - think it is going to be ok - I am using caron yarn - for acrylic it is nice to work with. nice and soft.
> 
> it's been overcst all day - it was to go to -6° last night but with the cloud cover am not sure if it got that low. it is 19° now. Thursday we are to do above freezing a few degrees and then back down below of Friday. Thursday could also see snow showers - hope they miss us.
> 
> hickory is wondering where max is - she doesn't know he is seeing someone else and i'm not going to tell her - you know what happens with a woman scorned.
> 
> Bentley is still pretty congested but is keeping his pleasant personality - smiles and talks up a storm. he says dada but can't get him to say mama or grandpa. I will keep working on it. lol
> 
> all colors of peppers are 4/$5 this week - for some reason they have been relatively cheap right now - a couple of weeks ago they were 10/$10 and #11 was free. usually they are too expensive for me to even think about.
> 
> did everyone have pancakes for breakfast today? I had oatmeal - needed something good and hot to warm me up. here is an idea for breakfast that I think would be fun.
> 
> Bacon and Egg Breakfast Tarts
> 
> The tarts sound wonderful, I will have to try them out. I had oatmeal for breakfast and pancakes for lunch. The oat maple beacon pancakes turned out very tasty, I made some without bacon for Chrissy and Chris. Seth ate four and part of mine.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night to all has been a very busy day. too much excitement for me for one day. 

HUGS to all.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I had better post now before I fall asleep. I am way behind still on this TP, but I am thinking of you ALL.
> I slept 9 hours last night after only ONE hour on Sunday night.
> Still tired though. Oh well.
> I have to tell you all something funny. Yesterday my neighbour from across the road told me she had popped in last week to see my next door neighbours (in their late 70s, nice but very sticky nose, they think they are on a "need to know basis"). Anyway they asked the other neighbour... "Has Cathy had a baby?" :shock: :shock: Ha ha ha toooo funny. They have obviously seen baby things on my clothes line. For heavens sake I am 54 years old!! So now they know. I wish they would just ask me if they think they NEED to know something.


Sure you could do without being pregnant. Imagine trying to cope with that!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Poor LM---hope she got over it quickly. Our tooth fairy only brought money that was put under the pillow...but they had magical powers and knew even if there wasn't an actual tooth under there that one had come loose and come out.


A note under the pillow also works well.


----------



## Pup lover

Jynx hugs for you n the girls on Buddy`s passing.

Valerie calming energies being sent for lower blood pressure. Will keep you in prayers next Tuesday.

Happy Birthday Chrissy!

Angelyaya love your boxers and the fireplace!

Have not slept the last two night through, wake up in the middle of the night and have a hard time getting back to sleep. The last two days at work have seemed like 4, thought it was just me till boss said so too. 

I have an ingrown toe nail that is driving me nuts! Thought I had gotten all of it, guess not. DH said we will work on it tomorrow. Didnt ask for his help dont know why he thinks I'm letting him near my foot. Of course its my right foot too, so driving and pushing on the transcriber pedal at work is uncomfortable. Oh well will get it all eventually.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## mjs

T


Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of sausage I noticed Chorizo on sale this week I would love to try some!


The NY times has a recipe that I think makes the best I've tasted.


----------



## martina

Bulldog said:


> I pray I am in the right place. I am really far behind after leaving town for a few days and trying as I can to catch up. I wanted to take a moment and ask for prayer for little Kendall. The little girl I have been telling you about who has fluid on her brain. She is eight and was a premature twin. They are admitting her at six a.m. in the morning and will be doing a procedure in the morning and go into her brain to drain the fluid. I don't know if this is a shunt as her grandmother is really confused and upset. Please pray for this precious little girl. I will be back on as I can. I Love You To The Moon and Back...Betty


She is in my prayers, as are her family. Let's hope this treatment helps her.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> T
> 
> The NY times has a recipe that I think makes the best I've tasted.


I think the people manufacturing this modified it for NZ- it was relatively mild, but does go very nicely with the melted cheese!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's where DH hides things from me (like candy!) that he doesn't want to share----he can see it at eye level and I need a ladder....it's kind of a running joke for us...but because of it, he's in sole charge of keeping the dust bunnies off the top.



AZ Sticks said:


> If I lost anything on the top of the fridge I would never find it again..... I'm only 5'1" and need a ladder to clean it off!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a wasted day...felt stuffy all day and finally took an antihistamine and headed back to bad....it was an up and down day, but did manage to get about 6 hours of sleep in 3 - 2 hour sets. Not feeling all that restful.


Missed most on here - but Kathy, can't wait to see your hair- Julie, hope you find your glasses and Chrissy, hope you had a great birthday.

I got all the tax things ready for an appointment tomorrow -- I did a quick back of the envelope calculation and it appears that we'll owe about $900 - I'm also headed out with my SIL to help her with her property taxes; she doesn't she mentioned she doesn't have the savings for them. So tomorrow looks like an expensive day since we'll help her out where we can.

I'd better get some more sleep tonight to be ready for tomorrow. The last afghan square is sitting here to be completed---just didn't have energy for it today. 

I had peppers for DD's family and DH, plus had some chicken salad and other leftovers in the refrigerator so no one went hungry...I decided on a peanut butter toast sandwich; my body doesn't know what time it is.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Austin is quite far from you, I'm sure you will miss seeing her so often.
> 
> Sorry about the loss of the cat, the girls will miss him.


Austin is only a four hour drive.... It means she will be able to come home for all holidays and even an occasional week-end. It is actually the closest of the schools she is considering. I know once they get this age, any time spent is a gift.... I'll take whatever I can get!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry jynx - it is hard to give up a member of the family and that is what they are. healing energy to you and yours. --- sam


Thanks. They are all so special and take such big parts of our hearts with them. Buddy was such a character and still young so this one hurts even more....


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Ok here are a couple of photos..... The first one is some of the sweets later on.. cup cakes made by DS's girlfriend and my profiteroles in the background. Second photo some of the gifts she received, she also got quite a lot that I have put in a laundry basket. I though I better not post any of people without permission. I didnt get much time to take many photos but I will check with my friends and see what they have.


Love the Pooh decor.... Eyore is my favorite. Looks like a lovely time...


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Poor LM---hope she got over it quickly. Our tooth fairy only brought money that was put under the pillow...but they had magical powers and knew even if there wasn't an actual tooth under there that one had come loose and come out.


DH once substituted a dog tooth... Thinking he would put one over on the tooth fairy. He received a dog biscuit!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Today is my Chrissy's birthday. They have a half day of school so she is going to lunch with a few of her friends.


Happy Birthday to Chrissie.... :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> It's so hard losing a beloved fur-baby. I know from experience that after grieving for Buddy, a new little fur-baby will definitely heal the hole in their hearts. I got my present darling less than a month after my other fur-baby went across the Rainbow Bridge. She was a God send.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Fortunately, they still have Mollie the dog to love and Rachel will be going off to college in the fall. Poor SIL is allergic and has been very good about the pets but may not be thrilled with a new one... Then again, he travels during the week now. Time will tell. I did not get a new one after losing the last cat... It has been a couple years and I still want one, just decided we were getting a little old to commit to a new kitten.... STILL, I want one!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

that is incredible. You are one of the most talented knitters I ever hope to meet.


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the sleeve (not blocked and color not quite true, but to give you some idea). Off to work...


----------



## doogie

Hello one and hello all!! 

Doogie here,
School is going well and finals are almost upon me yet again. I won't get any time off till summer, however, I just wanted to stop in and send hugs to everyone and let you know I'm still here. I don't get to do much pattern writing or knitting these days, however, once school lets out for the summer I intend to go on a small vacation filled with both knitting and photography.

I hope everyone is doing well and staying warm in this extended winter we seem to be experiencing. Please take care of yourselves and in the mean time just know that each and everyone of you are in my thoughts and that I haven't forgotten the tea party. 

HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Doogie


----------



## Gweniepooh

That also is incredible. You, Sorlenna, Julie and so many others here are so talented. Someday I will meet those standards but I am a happy with what I've done so far. Never too old to learn. 


Designer1234 said:


> I am working on my orange cardigan and it is getting there. I finished one arm to the cuff - and have about 6 inches to do on the other. then I have to add the border down the fronts and do the crab stitch (at least I think I will do it) down the front and the buttons.
> 
> I think I am going to like it -


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> That also is incredible. You, Sorlenna, Julie and so many others here are so talented. Someday I will meet those standards but I am a happy with what I've done so far. Never too old to learn.


You have your own awesome talents & style, Gwen! {{{{HUGS}}}}

My new avatar--just got it! DD drew me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Aw the poor babies....LOL...certainly not guilty...LOL. Really beautiful boxers.


Angelyaya5 said:


> Happy happy happy Chrissy!
> 
> Julie.....so sorry you endured such abuse. But so happy I can call you my KTP sister.Love reading your posts
> 
> Sorienna, your sweater is beautiful!
> 
> Kathy, be careful driving
> Now off to untangle yet again another hank of yarn my boxers got into. Will I ever learn!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got a good chuckle over your 3rd being 6 years later. There is 14 years between my first and second....talk about starting over...everything had changed...LOL. Wouldn't trade her for the world though.


Pup lover said:


> Looks like they got lots of cute fun necessary things! I didnt have a shower with any of my three, the first two were close enough pretty much used most everything from first for second. Third was six years after second, talk about starting over. So glad your DD has you and her friends to do that for her.


----------



## pammie1234

I got caught up, but I am so tired, I don't think I remember what I read! Guess it's time to head to bed. Hugs to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the new avatar!!! Makes me think of a cartoon my DD used to watch called Power Puff Girls. 


Sorlenna said:


> You have your own awesome talents & style, Gwen! {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> My new avatar--just got it! DD drew me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Not audio books for knitting- for listening too while I knit- usually i read but this is not conducive to reading at the same time!
> .


DUH! We do the audio books on car trips all the time. I really should listen while knitting. My reading has really fallen off. I fact, I have two new books sitting by chair just waiting for a few quite hours...


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> BTW, I've cut my hair. I will post pics as soon as I transfer them from my


Now that is big news. Hurry up,with those pictures!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I guess I'm no longer a Rookie at retirement, but I don't want to change my name either.


Oh yes you are because you are still doing so much for others. Until you wake up several mornings in a row and wonder just what you WANT to do with the day, you are still a Rookie!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Sure you could do without being pregnant. Imagine trying to cope with that!


I would be looking for a bridge :lol: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure just the stress of worrying about your upcoming surgery is enough to make your blood pressure rise. I hope they can get you sorted out & all goes well. Take care of yourself.


So true... Right before I was to have surgery, I was admitted for an infection. I have never had a blood pressure problem but it soared and I was prescribed medication for if it reached a certain reading. I never had to take them. Breathe deep and try to relax. Take a few walks, if weather permits.... The stress of anticipating the surgery is surely a contributor... Many healing thoughts are headed your way. You will get through this with a little help,from your friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a good chuckle over your 3rd being 6 years later. There is 14 years between my first and second....talk about starting over...everything had changed...LOL. Wouldn't trade her for the world though.


Wow! 14 years between kids, it took you even longer to get crazy again than me :lol: 
I always say my first son was such a nightmare baby( he cried for months on end) it took me 6 yrs to get stupid again :roll: ( I love both my boys dearly but honestly the first one almost pushed me over the edge)


----------



## Dreamweaver

siouxann said:


> I'm WAY far behind, but had to share this for all the sock knitters:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242836-1.html#4938534
> 
> It was on the forum this morning and I caught it in passing. I am so impressed with the way she has done the heel. She said that she will take pictures of the next sock so she can show how to do it.
> OK, back to playing catch-up.


Those are great sox and the heel looks so smooth. Thanks for the link. I hope I remember to check back when she posts pictures. I think I get it, but a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, glad you had a good visit with your daughter & family. I hope all goes well for Kendall with her surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> Missed most on here - but Kathy, can't wait to see your hair- Julie, hope you find your glasses and Chrissy, hope you had a great birthday...


I rather hope so, too!

Hoping tomorrow is a better day for you, even if a bit expensive!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are great sox and the heel looks so smooth. Thanks for the link. I hope I remember to check back when she posts pictures. I think I get it, but a picture is worth a thousand words.


I haven't knit very many fine socks, most of the ones I make are very bulky to line winter boots, like felt liners. Those are so pretty & a very neat heel, I book marked it to go back & check her pictures


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Darowil and Julie, how wonderful to have the prince and his family visit. Will either of you make plans to see them?


If they are near and I am free I might go- Maryanne will want to if she gets the chance so I might go with her.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244624-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

